# Obamagas to drop below $2 a gallon nationwide



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

National gas prices to soon fall below 2

_Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_

Not bad for a community organizer











.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...


Federal oil & gas creation IS DOWN dumbass. The increase is from the PRIVATE SECTOR.

Gas prices are low DESPITE Obama.

Fucking lib idiot


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


 
Do I detect the smell of sour grapes?







The record setting drop in the price of Obamagas is sending conservatives who predicted $5 plus gas (sound familiar gramps?) into a tizzy


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 14, 2015)

Love it!!! Obama only responsible for good news

Hilarious


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

As President Obama continues to drop the price of Obamagas, Republicans can remind us how we would be paying 50 cents a gallon more if they were in charge


----------



## Claudette (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> As President Obama continues to drop the price of Obamagas, Republicans can remind us how we would be paying 50 cents a gallon more if they were in charge


 
Excuse me while I stand over here and LMAO.

Obama has absutely nothing to do with gas prices up or down.

Domestic production is up and the price of crude overseas is down hence the low gas prices.

Your an idiot.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You are a dumb motherfucker. My thread never mentioned Obama & it was grounded in reality as compared to this donkey fart bullshit you're peddling as an Obama accomplishment. You're an embarrassment to fellow democrats


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 14, 2015)

You missed out, Oblama the communist nationalized the energy sector into a collective...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 14, 2015)

Rightwinger hard at work hoping something sticks....


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

Not bad for a community organizer


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


 
Obamagas will go down as one of our presidents greatest accomplishments


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Along side half priced rainbows & pixie dust I'm sure lol


----------



## nodoginnafight (Jan 14, 2015)

Pretty funny to see the same posters who blamed Obama for high gas prices NOW saying he has nothing to do with it.

Not hard at all to draw out the hypocrites, huh?

Guess he has NOTHING to do with lower unemployment rates

or the five-year climb of the DOW

Bigger forces than POTUS are at work and POTUS always gets more credit or blame than deserved.

It's just* HILARIOUS *to see the hypocrites blame him when they are bad and disassociate him when they improve.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> Pretty funny to see the same posters who blamed Obama for high gas prices NOW saying he has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Not hard at all to draw out the hypocrites, huh?
> 
> ...


 
As with everything Obama, conservatives can only deny that it happened and then claim.....Obama didn't do that


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 14, 2015)

List the things that Obama has done to drive oil & gas prices down.......


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 14, 2015)

someone has to be getting paid to say that.

obamagas.

when do they start putting his picture on every gas station?

sheesh


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> List the things that Obama has done to drive oil & gas prices down.......


 

It is a complex economic formula involving Benghazi, Fast and Furious, the IRS, ISIS and Ebola

I'd explain it all to you but it will take too long


----------



## nodoginnafight (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty funny to see the same posters who blamed Obama for high gas prices NOW saying he has nothing to do with it.
> ...



and blame EVERYTHING bad on him.

It's such a joke.

IMHO: There are PLENTY of shortcomings in this administration. Unfortunately, they don't get the attention they need to because the REAL issues get drowned out by the idiot hyper-partisans who insist that *ALL *bad is Obama and *ALL* good is NOT Obama.

And apparently NONE of these hypocrites are smart enough to avoid your exposing trap ...

Now THAT is hilarious.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > List the things that Obama has done to drive oil & gas prices down.......
> ...


That's what I thought. Now be a good little lemming and run along off that cliff over there.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 14, 2015)

If gas prices start to rise again will you continue to call it Obamagas and give him the credit for that as well? I have also seen talk about raising the gas tax now that prices are falling I wonder where the President stands on that?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...


 
Wow! That's awesome! How did he do it?


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow!

Republicans in power not even two weeks now and gas prices are down to two bucks a gallon.

Give those people enough time and before we know it, gas will be free!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...



Yup. 

He tries so hard to raise gas prices and this is the result.

Count this as an epic fail and move on.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> As President Obama continues to drop the price of Obamagas, Republicans can remind us how we would be paying 50 cents a gallon more if they were in charge



Yup, dat's what Romminy sed.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Not bad for a community organizer





Surely this is the work of Allah, the Kenyan SocioFascist god that the O'bama secretly worships in front of his Teleprompter.


----------



## hortysir (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...


Funny how, when prices were through the roof, all you ever said was "the POTUS has nothing to do with oil prices".
Now you want him to take credit


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 14, 2015)

Obamagas is just one other thing the Republicans will try to overturn.  Anything good for Americans is just not good for them.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

hortysir said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


 
With Obamagas, our President has one slogan

The buck stops here


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 14, 2015)

Yep.  Obamagas is down to $1.69 in Houston yesterday.


----------



## healthmyths (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...


----------



## 007 (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Only on planet PROGTARD. 

NO ONE else believes this HORSE SHIT.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Not bad for a community organizer
> ...


I agree and from the looks of your sig, perhaps we've finally found the anthrax terrorist.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 14, 2015)

Did you REALLY just make the claim that Barry is responsible for our current good news on gasoline prices?

Need I remind you that he's the guy who thinks $6 a gallon for gas would be just about right!

After six years it should be apparent that our current President would have a hard time organizing his sock drawer.


----------



## 80zephyr (Jan 14, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> Pretty funny to see the same posters who blamed Obama for high gas prices NOW saying he has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Not hard at all to draw out the hypocrites, huh?
> 
> ...



Well, since Obama himself claimed that he wanted higher gas prices to cut consumption, my take on it is that he is a failure.

Again.

Mark


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


 
The economics of Obamagas are complex and highly volatile

Factors such as Benghazi, Fast and Furious, Keystone, the IRS, ISIS and Ebola combine to force a positive downward pressure on crude oil prices

But you are correct in pointing out that I give President Obama too much credit for low gas prices. Hillary Clinton,Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid, Elizabeth Warren, Joe Biden and Al Gore all played a role


----------



## 007 (Jan 14, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> If gas prices start to rise again will you continue to call it Obamagas and give him the credit for that as well? I have also seen talk about raising the gas tax now that prices are falling I wonder where the President stands on that?


Ever seen a tax democrats didn't like?


----------



## hortysir (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You misspelled ISIL


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

Recent news leaked from unnamed Whitehouse sources says that Obama has dropped the price of Obamagas to make the Keystone pipeline unnecessary and piss off a bunch of Republicans

By reading this thread, it appears to be working


----------



## NLT (Jan 14, 2015)

So now obama controls global supply and demand?


----------



## 007 (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Recent news leaked from unnamed Whitehouse sources says that Obama has dropped the price of Obamagas to make the Keystone pipeline unnecessary and piss off a bunch of Republicans
> 
> By reading this thread, it appears to be working


*WHAT A FREAKIN WHACK JOB... THIS IS SOME FUNNY SHIT, MAN...*


----------



## g5000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Claudette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As President Obama continues to drop the price of Obamagas, Republicans can remind us how we would be paying 50 cents a gallon more if they were in charge
> ...



Speaking of idiots:



Claudette said:


> Wait till gas hit 5 bucks a gallon.
> 
> Can hardly wait for that poll to come out. LOL


----------



## nodoginnafight (Jan 14, 2015)

This thread is HILARIOUS!!!!!

Three thumbs up.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


 
Why do you think they call it Obamagas?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Aaaaand...



Claudette said:


> Barry obviously doesn't give a rats ass if the taxpayer who fund the Govt are paying $5 a gallon for gas and are struggling to pay the bills.
> 
> Anyone who thinks Barry gives a shit has his head up his ass.


----------



## 007 (Jan 14, 2015)

It is COMMONLY KNOWN that Barry has done EVERYTHING IN HIS POWER working AGAINST big oil and gas by LOCKING UP NEW PLACES TO EXPLORE and being DEAD SET against the Keystone pipeline.

Gas prices are down DESPITE Barry's efforts to KEEP THEM HIGH. Gas prices are down because of the MASSIVE OIL BOON going on in the shale fields of Canada and N and S Dakota and FRACKING, NOT OBAMA.

RW here ATTEMPTING to pass off some BULL SHIT as though the KENYAN is somehow RESPONSIBLE for the lower gas prices is* ONE of the BIGGEST LIES I HAVE EVER SEEN ON THIS BOARD.*

He must think that EVERYONE, not just progtards, but EVERYONE is GRUBER STUPID like they are.

Well SORRY TO BURST YOUR BUBBLE there BUBBLE HEAD, but NO ONE that lives on THIS PLANET and faces REALITY is buying your BULL SHIT.... REALLY SORRY.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 14, 2015)

Blind! Boo said:


> Yep.  Obamagas is down to $1.69 in Houston yesterday.




Yup, and in the words of Obama yesterday... this must stop.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 14, 2015)

This one is awesome:



Grampa Murked U said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Economist: Gas Prices Could Dip Below $2.50 - Woodbury-Middlebury, CT Patch
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

President Obama is not responsible for the price of gas?

Remember this one conservatives?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

007 said:


> It is COMMONLY KNOWN that Barry has done EVERYTHING IN HIS POWER working AGAINST big oil and gas by LOCKING UP NEW PLACES TO EXPLORE and being DEAD SET against the Keystone pipeline.
> 
> Gas prices are down DESPITE Barry's efforts to KEEP THEM HIGH. Gas prices are down because of the MASSIVE OIL BOON going on in the shale fields of Canada and N and S Dakota and FRACKING, NOT OBAMA.
> 
> ...


----------



## PGreen (Jan 14, 2015)

What exactly justifies an even higher percentage of our income for roads? Where does the money we pay now go? Why do states with he highest tolls have the worst roads?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Obama was not just blamed for gas prices.  I remember participating in topics where he was blamed for the prices of milk, beef, eggs, electricity.  Everything under the sun.


----------



## 007 (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > It is COMMONLY KNOWN that Barry has done EVERYTHING IN HIS POWER working AGAINST big oil and gas by LOCKING UP NEW PLACES TO EXPLORE and being DEAD SET against the Keystone pipeline.
> ...


Oh I know what you're doing, RW. But what you don't realize is, I know at this point that you know that I know you're just BULL SHITTING. You're here stirring the pot because you know it's such a far fetched LIE that you'll get a RESPONSE from people, so you're just HAVING SOME FUN WITH IT.

Well, not from me, I just cooked your goose and exposed you. Now carry on, maybe there's some people here yet dumb enough to play your little game.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> Yep.  Obamagas is down to $1.69 in Houston yesterday.



1.65 in East Tennessee right now.

They musta all voted for The O'bama.  This is their reward.  "Free stuff".
My Obamacar's gettin' delivered this afternoon.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 14, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Obama was not just blamed for gas prices.  I remember participating in topics where he was blamed for the prices of milk, beef, eggs, electricity.  Everything under the sun.


You missed a little on your chin....


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jan 14, 2015)

Obamagas down below 2.00 USD, USMB holy troller threads up 200%.

Thanks RWer for another troller thread minus anything worthy of discussion.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama was not just blamed for gas prices.  I remember participating in topics where he was blamed for the prices of milk, beef, eggs, electricity.  Everything under the sun.
> ...


It really sucks getting whacked with your own yardstick, doesn't it.  I warned you rubes this day was coming.

Just wait til the next Republican President.  There is going to be a lot of fun when he golfs or goes on vacation or someone dies on his watch or someone in his Administration breaks the law.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 14, 2015)

007 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > If gas prices start to rise again will you continue to call it Obamagas and give him the credit for that as well? I have also seen talk about raising the gas tax now that prices are falling I wonder where the President stands on that?
> ...


Not that I can recall.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 14, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


I have yet to be whacked with anything. Get off your knees boy & exercise some dignity.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


----------



## g5000 (Jan 14, 2015)

The next Republican President better not be a golfer or go on vacation.  He better not use his pen to write an Executive Order.

The price of gas better not go up on his watch.

No terror attacks better happen.

Or, boy, is there going to be hell to pay.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


 
Sucks when they can bring up your past sins on this board doesn't it?


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 14, 2015)

007 said:


> It is COMMONLY KNOWN that Barry has done EVERYTHING IN HIS POWER working AGAINST big oil and gas by LOCKING UP NEW PLACES TO EXPLORE and being DEAD SET against the Keystone pipeline.
> 
> Gas prices are down DESPITE Barry's efforts to KEEP THEM HIGH. Gas prices are down because of the MASSIVE OIL BOON going on in the shale fields of Canada and N and S Dakota and FRACKING, NOT OBAMA.
> 
> ...



On March 31, 2010, President Obama announced that he was opening new areas in U.S. coastal waters to offshore drilling for gas and oil.  Then on April 20 the BP blowout make him realize the oil companies were not ready the deep water challenges that await them on the East Coast. 
Turns out we don't need that yet.  Tight oil released by new technology came in, combined with slow downs in India and China, resulting in an oil glut........

But just to maybe make your head bubble and burst......Good Job President Obama!!!!!!


----------



## aplcr0331 (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

g5000 said:


> The next Republican President better not be a golfer or go on vacation.  He better not use his pen to write an Executive Order.
> 
> The price of gas better not go up on his watch.
> 
> ...


 
Need I say...............teleprompter?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 14, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


Conservatives: zero sense of humor.


----------



## Siete (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...





 Damn son, that got em foaming at the mouth didn't it ?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > The next Republican President better not be a golfer or go on vacation.  He better not use his pen to write an Executive Order.
> ...


Oh fuck yeah.  If any Republican candidates use a teleprompter during the 2016 race, watch out!  I'm sure Fox News will be all over that shit, amiright?

And if one of them makes a slip of the tongue, I'm sure the same cast of characters will be harping the shit out of it, amiright?


----------



## nodoginnafight (Jan 14, 2015)

"Common knowledge" is a poor excuse for evidence or supporting documentation.

The translation is: "Believe what I say even though I can't support it."


----------



## 80zephyr (Jan 14, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Wow. You do realize that we are simply doing to Obama what you did to Bush? The left went crazy every time he went on vacation or one of his administration got a parking ticket.

In this case, its "payback is a bitch".

Mark


----------



## g5000 (Jan 14, 2015)

80zephyr said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


The attacks on Bush were payback for those on Clinton.  

Clinton was blamed for every bad thing six years into Bush's Administration.


----------



## Siete (Jan 14, 2015)

g5000 said:


> The next Republican President better not be a golfer or go on vacation.  He better not use his pen to write an Executive Order.
> 
> The price of gas better not go up on his watch.
> 
> ...




the next Republican POTUS better not get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 14, 2015)

g5000 said:


> The next Republican President better not be a golfer or go on vacation.  He better not use his pen to write an Executive Order.
> 
> The price of gas better not go up on his watch.
> 
> ...


With the difference of course that NO PRESIDENT IN HIS RIGHT MIND will ever make the statement that he wants to put coal out of business or bankrupt the industry or NECESSARILY the price of energy must go up or any of the other bullshit this dumbass promised.

His fucking words. His promises. Don't be little whiney birches when he gets credit for making good on absurd threats or promises. 
Obama did nothing to curb the incline in gas prices for 5 years and he sure as fuck isn't responsible for the bottom falling out from under opec either.


----------



## Siete (Jan 14, 2015)

build Keystone, gas will be free.

LMAO


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

“Since the president has been president, the cost of gasoline has doubled. Not exactly what he might have hoped for. … He’s said it’s not my fault. By the way, we’ve gone from ‘Yes, we can’ to ‘It’s not my fault.’ Well, this is in fact his fault.” – Mitt Romney (March 2012)


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


I have nothing for you to bring up. Despite your amazing troll skills you fail. This thread fails. Your attempts to make rightwingers look stupid only serve to make you look like an idiot.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Siete said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > The next Republican President better not be a golfer or go on vacation.  He better not use his pen to write an Executive Order.
> ...


Pretty much.


----------



## Siete (Jan 14, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



bring out your extensive knowledge of prison talk and impress the 4th graders learning how to cuss like a convict .. see, you do have something.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 14, 2015)

Gas prices are coming down despite Obamas promise to bankrupt the energy industry. Despite his efforts to waste billions of our tax dollars on green energy scams his buddies could profit off of. 

American drive & ingenuity was stoner than any of Obamas plans to reshape our energy industry.

Just like he tries to REDEFINE what Islam is or isn't and he's failed.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


 
You are making me blush


----------



## OldUSAFSniper (Jan 14, 2015)

Being somewhat in the oil and gas industry, let me enlighten you.  In the state of Oklahoma alone, oil production is up 110% since 2008.  The extreme prices (caused by increases in transportation, availability and OPEC) experienced in the several years prior to 2008, spurred new exploration and activity, specifically by the use of fracking and in shale fields.  Now everyday, there is $1 BILLION dollars of economic activity directly connected to oil and gas exploration / drilling, nationwide and it is growing.

The time needed for the transfer of that oil / gas has been cut by 22% due to the number of pipelines which have been built in the last 7 years, specifically to or from the hub at Cushing, OK.  The southern leg of the Keystone, built with protests and threats from the EPA ignored by both the state of Oklahoma and Texas, has contributed greatly to these numbers.

As it stands right now, the United States of America is the leading oil / gas producing nation in the world.  The Saudi's HATE IT and are doing as much as they can to stifle that growth.  Additionally, that growth in both transportation and production has spurred a massive drop in the price of crude, which will result in a number of smaller, less economically stable companies going into receivership.  This is to be expected.  To counter this massive spike in production, OPEC has cut the bottom out of their prices and are trying to remain relevant in the current marketplace.  However, the Persian Gulf, the Straits of Hormuz and the troubles in the Middle East have almost been effectively rendered as inconsequential.

NONE of the growth in drilling or exploration has occurred on FEDERAL LANDS or lands under Federal over sight.  All of this has occurred on PRIVATELY OWNED lands.  The EPA is having severe flatulence because of it.  To say that Barry is remotely even responsible for any of this is lunacy in its purest form.  What prompted this is a slogan that Americans with vision took to heart:  DRILL BABY, DRILL!!!  When you go to the pump and you put in $20.00 of gas and actually fill up your tank, say a silent thank you to Sarah and the Republicans who in 2008 began to make it happen.

It just makes me chuckle every time I think about it...


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

And the hits just keep on comin'....


Lumpy 1 said:


> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> > $4.37 will be nothing when these neolithic throwbacks in Arabia get back to killing each other with the gusto that has characterized their efforts in the past centuries.
> ...


----------



## chikenwing (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...


----------



## Siete (Jan 14, 2015)

43 didn't entertain Saudi royalty in Crawford for nothing.

ponder that morons.


----------



## Siete (Jan 14, 2015)

Asian demand is down, EU demand is down, Domestic production is up, Saudi is pupmpin  WIDE FUCKING OPEN ..

REFINED PRODUCTS ARE DOWN.

supply and demand ... 


you're welcome btw.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 14, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Imagine the pressure whatever President who follows Barry will be under!  Trying to fill those shoes?  Talk about your Herculean tasks!

Just kidding...whoever takes over after this idiot...whether they are Republican or Democrat is going to look like the greatest President we've ever had simply by default!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 14, 2015)

Food Stamps, don't forget the president's to blame for Food Stamps.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 14, 2015)

It's like a coach taking over a team.  You don't want to replace Vince Lombardi or John Wooden!  You want to replace the schmuck who couldn't find his ass with a one hand head start!  You want to replace the guy who fucked up so often it was hard to keep them straight!


----------



## Siete (Jan 14, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...




so when refined products go up,, and they will, Barry as you call him will be out from under the pressure. That about it?


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...


If you're talking about the real obama gas....it's never been worth a dime.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper (Jan 14, 2015)

Here's another piece of information for you.  Since the price of oil is so low, you have now taken the incentive for companies to take a risk out of the equation.  The price of oil will go back up as those newly found fields dry up.  When the price gets high enough, more people will get back in and look for other sources.  It is a vicious cycle.

Barry just happens to be the sitting President when the work of the last 7 years has come to fruition.


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I thought that the use of fossil fuels contributed to global warming. So Obama is going against his global warming policies now?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

Special Ed never fails to deliver....



EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Barry's gas prices will be the highest in history because he is a silly liberal opposed to fossil fuel and supportive of stimulus green fuel.
> 
> If Barry had the IQ to let the free market work and was not so enamored of communist green fuel the economy would be a lot healthier and Solyndra Barry would have a better chance to be reelected!!


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> This hack president's energy policy is solely responsible for fuel prices being high and the subsequent economic hardships that entails. Every household in the US has thrown over $20 of spending money out the window _every day_. That's billions collectively our economy is deprived of daily.
> When the drilling moratoriums were lifted in July 2008 and September 2008 the potential for enhancement of supply side immediately dropped down prices. Upon obama's immaculation and pronouncement of reimposing those moratoriums and adding further restrictions on leases and fed land extraction, the prices immediately rose and kept rising to the point they are today and have been for most of the hack's term.
> 
> Ignore left wing propaganda and look at the reality. Our economy is deprived of over a trillion dollars annually by this hack and his left wing sheeple minions.



I loooooove the title of that thread:
"Who says the President doesn't affect gas prices?"


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jan 14, 2015)

All due to the community organizers embrace of big oil, drilling, fracking and support of fossil fuels no doubt .
Time to tax the hell out of it !


----------



## Siete (Jan 14, 2015)

OldUSAFSniper said:


> Here's another piece of information for you.  Since the price of oil is so low, you have now taken the incentive for companies to take a risk out of the equation.  The price of oil will go back up as those newly found fields dry up.  When the price gets high enough, more people will get back in and look for other sources.  It is a vicious cycle.
> 
> Barry just happens to be the sitting President when the work of the last 7 years has come to fruition.



since you say you're somewhat in the oil bidnez , tell me when the Shale supply will dry up ?


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 14, 2015)

OldUSAFSniper said:


> Here's another piece of information for you.  Since the price of oil is so low, you have now taken the incentive for companies to take a risk out of the equation.  The price of oil will go back up as those newly found fields dry up.  When the price gets high enough, more people will get back in and look for other sources.  It is a vicious cycle.
> 
> Barry just happens to be the sitting President when the work of the last 7 years has come to fruition.



In the three geologic formations that account for 88 percent of U.S. shale oil output --North Dakota’s Bakken and the Eagle Ford and Permian in Texas -- explorers can drill new wells profitably in some areas even if crude falls to $25 a barrel, according to a team of analysts led by Manuj Nikhanj at ITG Investment Research Inc. 

Shale Producers Say Bring It in Oil Price Showdown - Bloomberg


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 14, 2015)

g5000 said:


> The next Republican President better not be a golfer or go on vacation.  He better not use his pen to write an Executive Order.
> 
> The price of gas better not go up on his watch.
> 
> ...


I'm sure if a terrorist attack does happen on the next republican president. He won't blame it on a video, and then rush off to Vegas.


----------



## Staidhup (Jan 14, 2015)

Only an ignorant, uneducated, uniformed, idiot would credit this administration with the current supply / demand glut resulting in pump price erosion.
But then again these same people voted for him in the first place.


----------



## Siete (Jan 14, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another piece of information for you.  Since the price of oil is so low, you have now taken the incentive for companies to take a risk out of the equation.  The price of oil will go back up as those newly found fields dry up.  When the price gets high enough, more people will get back in and look for other sources.  It is a vicious cycle.
> ...




On Oct. 7, Abdalla Salem el-Badri, OPEC’s secretary general, said at a conference in Kuwait that U.S. shale producers are “running out of sweet spots” and that output will peak in 2018.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

Staidhup said:


> Only an ignorant, uneducated, uniformed, idiot would credit this administration with the current supply / demand glut resulting in pump price erosion.
> But then again these same people voted for him in the first place.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > The next Republican President better not be a golfer or go on vacation.  He better not use his pen to write an Executive Order.
> ...



I'm equally sure his sycophants won't blame it on the guy who left office eight months earlier too.  That would never happen.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

Staidhup said:


> Only an ignorant, uneducated, uniformed, idiot would credit this administration with the current supply / demand glut resulting in pump price erosion.
> But then again these same people voted for him in the first place.


 
The current price of Obamagas has been a long time coming

Of course you are correct in saying Obama is not responsible for this drop in gas prices

Hillary, Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid, Liz Warren and Joe Biden helped him


----------



## g5000 (Jan 14, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > The next Republican President better not be a golfer or go on vacation.  He better not use his pen to write an Executive Order.
> ...


Ah.  Thanks for reminding me.

God help the next GOP President if he campaigns for re-election!  Especially in Vegas.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...


Here we go again.  Gas is cheaper in spite of Obama throwing a wrench in energy exploration making it harder to pump it from the ground.


----------



## rdean (Jan 14, 2015)

Everyone knows that only white Republicans can take credit for good news.  The rest of America should have learned that by now.


----------



## hjmick (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...




Really? You think he had something to do with this?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


 
Let me open up the GOP playbook........

I know its in here someplace


Oh....here it is!

Section 8, para 1.3.4
When President Obama does something positive:

1. Deny that it happened
2. Claim Obama is not responsible
3. Say it would have happened sooner or to a greater degree without Obama
4. Take credit for it


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Liberals blamed the terrorist attack in France last week on Bush. So shut the hell up.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 14, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...




I agree completely. There is nothing he can say to make right wingers look stupid compared to the things right wingers say to make right wingers look stupid.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


 
I wouldn't say obamagas will go down to a dime.....but 99 cents is possible


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I would award you 5 Katyushas but I don't want to rain on your fantasy parade.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...




*Bahahahaaaaaaaaaaa......Love it.  ObamaGas!  

Freaking oil market is crashing.  I said last week that it was deja vu all over again, having been gainfully employed in the O&G industry in Houston in 1985.  Today the WSJ seems to agree.  *


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 14, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...


*
DuhTex, don't even try to spar with rightwinger, unless you enjoy public humiliation.*


----------



## g5000 (Jan 14, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Bahahahaaaaaaaaaaa......Love it.  ObamaGas!
> 
> Freaking oil market is crashing.  I said last week that it was deja vu all over again, having been gainfully employed in the O&G industry in Houston in 1985.  Today the WSJ seems to agree.  *



Falling gas prices are bad news for anyone employed in that sector, and for any bank which made loans to that sector, but rockin good news for everyone else.

I don't suppose we can count on Hillary whining about "excess losses" in the oil industry during this cycle, though.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 14, 2015)

OldUSAFSniper said:


> Being somewhat in the oil and gas industry, let me enlighten you.  In the state of Oklahoma alone, oil production is up 110% since 2008.  The extreme prices (caused by increases in transportation, availability and OPEC) experienced in the several years prior to 2008, spurred new exploration and activity, specifically by the use of fracking and in shale fields.  Now everyday, there is $1 BILLION dollars of economic activity directly connected to oil and gas exploration / drilling, nationwide and it is growing.
> 
> The time needed for the transfer of that oil / gas has been cut by 22% due to the number of pipelines which have been built in the last 7 years, specifically to or from the hub at Cushing, OK.  The southern leg of the Keystone, built with protests and threats from the EPA ignored by both the state of Oklahoma and Texas, has contributed greatly to these numbers.
> 
> ...





That's funny for a couple of reasons. The right wing is always whining about the government being involved, and saying they should let the private sector take care od things. He did that this time, and you are pissed because he did. You only want government help, in this one case oil leases, for your friends, but for no one else.  Also, you really think all that new drilling was because of that silly Palin slogan, and all the new finds had nothing to do with it. I guess I were a right winger, I'd try to spin it that way too, but it just doesn't match the facts.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 14, 2015)

Siete said:


> 43 didn't entertain Saudi royalty in Crawford for nothing.
> 
> ponder that morons.




You're right. I saw the pictures of that big wet kiss, but that really has nothing to do with the price of gas today.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> List the things that Obama has done to drive oil & gas prices down.......



OK!

Safe and Responsible Oil and Gas Production as Part of President Obama s All-of-the-Above Energy Strategy The White House



> Onshore, nearly 36.1 million acres of federal land were under lease to oil and gas companies last year. Of that land, over 12.6 million acres were actively producing oil and gas – the highest acreage under production since 2008. Last year, the Interior Department’s Bureau of Land Management (BLM) held 30 separate oil and gas lease sales, offering 5.7 million acres for lease by industry, the most in a decade.





> Even as sales have gone up, processing time for onshore drilling permits has gone down – last year, it took an average of 194 days to process an APD, down from 228 in 2012 and faster than any time since 2005.





> Offshore, the Interior Department’s Bureau of Ocean Energy Management (BOEM) offered 59 million acres for lease by industry in the Gulf of Mexico last year, and industry submitted bids on 3 percent of these acres, resulting in $1.3 billion in high bids.  The current Five Year Offshore Oil and Gas Leasing Program includes 15 potential lease sales in six planning areas that comprise some of the richest and most promising areas for oil and gas exploration and development.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 14, 2015)

g5000 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *Bahahahaaaaaaaaaaa......Love it.  ObamaGas!
> ...


*
It's just not gonna' make people cry if there's layoffs in the oil patch.  
253,000,000 cars and trucks on the road in the U.S. right now.  300,000+/- employed by the oil patch.   So the unemployment rate will go up 1%.  It will be worth it.  Every dime.
I got through the oil crash in 1986 without going on federal assistance or even unemployment.  They can too.

*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 14, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > List the things that Obama has done to drive oil & gas prices down.......
> ...



*
Ouch, those righties just HATE it when you give 'em the facts.  *


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 14, 2015)

OldUSAFSniper said:


> Here's another piece of information for you.  Since the price of oil is so low, you have now taken the incentive for companies to take a risk out of the equation.  The price of oil will go back up as those newly found fields dry up.  When the price gets high enough, more people will get back in and look for other sources.  It is a vicious cycle.
> 
> Barry just happens to be the sitting President when the work of the last 7 years has come to fruition.




The fields won't dry up. The price will drop so low till the smaller companies go out of business. Then, big oil will grab them at pennies on the dollar, and keep them in reserve until the price goes back up. Isn't that a wonderful thought? The companies with the highest profits in the history of the world get bigger, and we still subsidize them at the expense of the poor and middle class.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

Lets see.....

Obamagas under $2
Unemployment down to 5.6%

Republicans........He didn't do that


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 14, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another piece of information for you.  Since the price of oil is so low, you have now taken the incentive for companies to take a risk out of the equation.  The price of oil will go back up as those newly found fields dry up.  When the price gets high enough, more people will get back in and look for other sources.  It is a vicious cycle.
> ...


 
*The companies with the highest profits in the history of the world get bigger, and we still subsidize them at the expense of the poor and middle class.* 

How do we subsidize them? Any specifics?


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 14, 2015)

Where is EconChick to address this issue?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 14, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > OldUSAFSniper said:
> ...




Bill Moyers released this about an hour ago, but it is far from all the ways oil is pampered by the US
One Year of Big Oil Subsidies Could Insure 5.5 Million Children BillMoyers.com


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 14, 2015)

Siete said:


> Asian demand is down, EU demand is down, Domestic production is up, Saudi is pupmpin  WIDE FUCKING OPEN ..
> 
> REFINED PRODUCTS ARE DOWN.
> 
> ...


Aka: Drill baby drill

You're welcome


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 14, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


 
The deduction of standard business expenses isn't a subsidy.
Any real subsidies to back up your claim?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 14, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > Asian demand is down, EU demand is down, Domestic production is up, Saudi is pupmpin  WIDE FUCKING OPEN ..
> ...




There certainly has been a lot of new drilling that produced a lot of new oil. How exactly do you think the president prevented or tried to prevent that?  Also, which do you think instigated all that drilling, that silly slogan, or the newly accessible oil fields?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 14, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...




Here is one that costs us 1.67 billion per year.
Under normal income tax rules, a company that pays expenses in order to make future profits would need to deduct the expenses over the same time period as profits.  The costs for drilling exploratory and developmental wells would need to be deducted as resources are extracted from the well.

The break for intangible drilling costs (IDCs) is an exception to the general rule. Independent producers can choose to immediately deduct all of their intangible drilling costs.


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 14, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...




Why would you continue to identify with that morally , fiscally and ideologically bankrupt Political Party ????  Seriously Gramps !!


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


>




I'll hang on to that chart for teabaggers who claim Obama has been bad for drilling in the US.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 14, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



An increase in production has nothing to do with him. New technology has led to the increase.

Fucking dumbass.

Fracking has allowed them to reopen old wells.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Where did anyone say it does?  

Fucking dumbass.

I for one keep having to remind the unwashed that "we" don't drill or produce oil; private enterprise does.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


>



Yes a Soros funded study is what the far left will reach for and believe without question or hesitation..

This thread is another perfect example of why the far left should never be in charge of anything.


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 14, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


What...you gave her a blow job last night and now you're defending her honor?   I am chastened and fucking trembling.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Exactly. 

Some of these monosynaptic mouthbreathers are desperate to credit Obama with this however.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 14, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Government funded technology. Oil people like to credit Mitchell for development of fracking, but he would have never done it without government funding.  He drilled 37 or 38 wells testing those methods before he ever had to put a penny of his own money into it. Government grants paid for all of that.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 14, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




They've been fracking for water for years. Fracking itself was invented in 1947.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 14, 2015)

You actually could more easily call this Palingas than Obamagas considering the current gas prices are a reflection of her drill baby drill position.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




The chart doesn't even _contain _the word "Obama".


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> You actually could more easily call this Palingas than Obamagas considering the current gas prices are a reflection of her drill baby drill position.



"Her drill baby drill position" huh?

Just sayin'...


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




 Bulldog thinks it does.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 14, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



How much did the feds really help with fracking? According to Steward, who was involved with Mitchell’s program from the beginning: “George probably could have done it without the government. The government would not have done it without George.”

Leave it to the far left try and make people worship government.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 14, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Then why wasn't it used in drilling for oil until after hundreds of millions in government grants were given to develop it?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > You actually could more easily call this Palingas than Obamagas considering the current gas prices are a reflection of her drill baby drill position.
> ...



Just saying what exactly? It makes as much sense as this thread. Obama has done NOTHING to help lower the cost of gas


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It's sourced from the EIA.  Soros does not "fund" the EIA.  We do.

You remember the EIA -- the government information agency that determined doing a "drill baby drill" on the OCS and ANWR would have an effect of pennies on the price at the pump, and that affect would take 22 years?

Dumbass.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



oh my stars and little fishes .... he doesn't get it.... 

Been a while, has it?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 14, 2015)

Kosh said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Hey without government we'd have no roads.

Course government would dry up and blow away like birdshit if it didn't have the working-class to suck off of like a leech.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Quit using dumbass you dumbass.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



No it was a mediamatters chart that is funded by Soros..


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Your perversions have what to do with my question?


----------



## Kosh (Jan 14, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Actually without the military industrial complex we would have no roads. The very thing that built this country is what the far left wants to dismantle..


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



You first.


----------



## Siete (Jan 14, 2015)

apparently the simpletons don't have a clue the OP was yanking their short little chain. And brother, was it short.

Good thread Rightwinger. It didn't take much effort to expose the ignorance of the so called Republicans.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 14, 2015)

Kosh said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




Ok. He probably could have if someone else supplied all the previous research and hundreds of millions in grants. The thing is that he didn't.  Mitchell claiming credit for fracking development it is like a rooster claiming credit for the sunrise.


mudwhistle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




Never said it contained his name. It does, however, contain the dates showing when the huge continuous increase of drilling started. Let's see......what can we find that changed at the same time as that huge increase in drilling?  Oh I know.........


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Wrong again baboon.  It's from this site (which is the EIA) and this one, which is Baker Hughes, a Houston oil services company.  ALL of which is spelled out right there on the image itself.

Are you illiterate?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



I know you didn't.  Mudwhistle brought it in.  Along with " dumbass" .


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 14, 2015)

Kosh said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...




So you think the military built our roads? I think you are confused. It was the autobahn in Germany that was built by Hitler for military purposes. We built our roads for completely other purposes.  You are also wrong about the left wanting to dismantle the military. I know rush told you that, but he lies.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

Kosh said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



What ass are you pulling this from?  Who said anything about tearing up the roads?

Bizarre post.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 14, 2015)

Siete said:


> apparently the simpletons don't have a clue the OP was yanking their short little chain. And brother, was it short.
> 
> Good thread Rightwinger. It didn't take much effort to expose the ignorance of the so called Republicans.



Dumbass.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



And it does not match the far left Soros chart you posted..

However it goes to show that the far left does not understand basic economics..

This thread is perfect proof why the far left religion is the most dangerous on the planet..


----------



## Kosh (Jan 14, 2015)

Siete said:


> apparently the simpletons don't have a clue the OP was yanking their short little chain. And brother, was it short.
> 
> Good thread Rightwinger. It didn't take much effort to expose the ignorance of the so called Republicans.



No, we all know the reason why the far left drone Rightwinger started this thread..


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



What "doesn't match"?

Again, Soros has nothing to do with the EIA or Baker Hughes.  Unless you can show us that link too.

You do know there's nothing "far left"  (or near left, or "left" or "right" at all) about simple numbers and facts, do you not?  Perhaps we shouldn't assume given your mental dexterity thus far...


----------



## Siete (Jan 14, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > apparently the simpletons don't have a clue the OP was yanking their short little chain. And brother, was it short.
> ...



yeah, you are. But everyone knew that already.


----------



## Siete (Jan 14, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > apparently the simpletons don't have a clue the OP was yanking their short little chain. And brother, was it short.
> ...




every time gas went up the RW's blamed Obama, EVERYTIME !

now gas is going down Rightwinger gave him credit to get a reaction out of morons like you , that reaction was a testament to the hypocrisy RW live in and dont' know it.

just go look in a mirror and say "I've been punked because I'm an idiot" .. then you'll be right at least once today.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 14, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > apparently the simpletons don't have a clue the OP was yanking their short little chain. And brother, was it short.
> ...




Please elaborate. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 14, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Hmmmmmmm.

Guess we should stop all alternative energy development funding as well.

No problem.

I'm sure we can find funding elsewhere. Maybe Mitt knows somebody that has the cash to fund a business. Then again, the government makes sure just getting to the drilling phase, much less production phase costs over a million dollars and takes at least 12 months. I think we could do it faster and cheaper without the government.

BTW, Haliburton did some of the first commercial horizontal drilling years ago.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...


I thought Liberals told us that President has nothing to do with gas prices.  Did you blame him when they went up?  If not, STFU giving him credit when they go down.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


 
That is total bullshit

Of course President Obama has control over the price of Obamagas


----------



## Siete (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





LMAO !

sic em dude.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 14, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...



RWer is just trolling. He loves to fellaciate Obama very publically just to piss people off.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 14, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




Surely you know that's not what I said. You gladly accept the role of government in helping oil companies, but whine when other means of energy production are helped. Pretty selfish and childish behavior. The bottom line is that he didn't receive funding from Mitt's friends. At least acknowledge the good that the government has done even if you can only accept this one case.
I was horizontal drilling back when there was nothing more advanced than a mud motor with a bent sub and a single shot camera.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 14, 2015)

Siete said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



YEs this from the far left drones that blamed Bush for High gas prices..

Like I always say dealing with the far left is like dealing with a bunch of two year olds..


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 14, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I would say it's more of anus licking for RWer.


----------



## Siete (Jan 14, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



JUST ?

175 threads is just trolling?

LMAO

Rightwinger has the board morons by the balls. Admit it ... even though you have small little balls.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 14, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




Sorry, I've discovered that government is often more of a hinderance than a contributor to progress.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 14, 2015)

Siete said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Wrong! But that would be expected from one that has the mentality below a two year old..


----------



## AgentSparky (Jan 14, 2015)

hortysir said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...



What are you talking about? The Dems including Obama was blaming Bush when the gas prices were high.


Yes I know that video came from a biased right wing Youtube video but Hillary and Pelosi and Liberal Media in general was clearly quoted as blaming then  
POTUS, Bush.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 14, 2015)

Claudette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As President Obama continues to drop the price of Obamagas, Republicans can remind us how we would be paying 50 cents a gallon more if they were in charge
> ...


You let it go right over your head. Who is the idiot?


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 14, 2015)

Siete said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



His balls are carried around in his wife's purse.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 14, 2015)

Siete said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...




Look gazer, the size of my package isn't the issue here. The issue is based entirely on what is called "Availability Cascades"

In effect, professing a falsehood,  repeating it, and making it reality simply because it's popular.


----------



## Siete (Jan 14, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




translation;

you've been punked so your only defense is to try and make the person who punked you look like an idiot.. and that makes you look like a bigger idiot because your calling the person who made you look like an idiot, an idiot ... ok then fine, youre a bigger idiot.

lol


----------



## Siete (Jan 14, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



boy, that was intelligent. Think of that all by yourself?

grow up.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 14, 2015)

Siete said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...



Since someone claimed RWer had another person by his balls, that must make RWer a faggot.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 14, 2015)

Siete said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...



Grow another set since the one you had is also being carried around in your wife's purse.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 14, 2015)

Siete said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...



Clever. Are you paid to be childish or does is just come naturally?


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 14, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



What do you expect from someone like him whose wife carries around his balls in her purse.


----------



## Siete (Jan 14, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...




LMAO

which one of you two is the pivot man ?


----------



## Kosh (Jan 14, 2015)

Siete said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...



And the far left proves my comments in just one post..


----------



## Kosh (Jan 14, 2015)

Siete said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



The irony impaired far left and their comments!


----------



## Siete (Jan 14, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



that's nice.

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 14, 2015)

Siete said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...



The irony impaired far left drones and their comments..

Seriously can we not just get one ID for all these drones?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



How does $1.95 a gallon obamagas piss people off?


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



I'm happy it's $1.95/gallon.  However, claiming Obama had anything to do with it, doesn't piss me off.  It makes you look like an idiot.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...



dear, low gas price is not what Barry wanted. He wanted high price to force switch to green energy.

Low price is due to Republican fracking  and Republican shale both of which Barry would kill if he could. 











.[/QUOTE]


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



There is little question that the Kenyan community organizer is responsible for the price of Obamagas


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Shirley you don't think the big oil republicans are interested in low gas prices


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's methane.

He's the type to expell Obamagas in the elevator and get out leaving the smell for everyone to deal with.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 14, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



The smell Obama leaves extends far beyond the elevator.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



exactly, liberals want more gas consumed and less green energy!!


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 14, 2015)

We just suffered though six years of gas being anywhere between $3-4 a gallon.  and I see that party (Democrats) that is for the (poor and the little guys) now want to raise gas taxes.

It just never ends with these Democrats. If they can find a way to hose us,  they'll jump on it. I'm just wondering if they'll call that an Obamatax on the Obamagas


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> We just suffered though six years of gas being anywhere between $3-4 a gallon.  and I see that party (Democrats) that is for the (poor and the little guys) now want to raise gas taxes.
> 
> It just never ends with these Democrats. If they can find a way to hose us,  they'll jump on it. I'm just wondering if they'll call that an Obamatax on the Obamagas



Democrats gave you low cost Obamagas after years of overpriced Republican gasoline meant to make oil companies richer


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Democrats gave you low cost Obamagas



liberal liar pretending that Obama wanted lower rather than higher fossil fuel prices.


*Chu, September 2008*: Somehow we have to figure out how to boost the price of gasoline to the levels in Europe.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats gave you low cost Obamagas
> ...



Proof is in $1.95 Obamagas isn't it Shirley?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



liberal liar pretending that Obama wanted lower rather than higher fossil fuel prices.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 14, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...



*I thought so.*


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 14, 2015)

Siete said:


> apparently the simpletons don't have a clue the OP was yanking their short little chain. And brother, was it short.
> 
> Good thread Rightwinger. It didn't take much effort to expose the ignorance of the so called Republicans.


Hey, the kids on the right are not amused – they take the whole Obama legacy thing very seriously.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 14, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



*No one can write three lines and say nothing quite like you can.  What is the "far left religion"?*


----------



## westwall (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> As President Obama continues to drop the price of Obamagas, Republicans can remind us how we would be paying 50 cents a gallon more if they were in charge










No, you can thank the fracking industry, which if you will remember obummer has been trying to kill.  Well the Saudi's and their allies in the commodities markets are dropping prices to attempt to do what obummer was unable to do.  Drive them out of business.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 14, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > apparently the simpletons don't have a clue the OP was yanking their short little chain. And brother, was it short.
> ...



*4.9 million job openings right now.  The U.S. has exceeded all first world countries in economic recovery since 2008.  How is he going to live it down?

November job openings jump up to 4.97 million
Published: Jan 13, 2015
November job openings jump up to 4.97 million - MarketWatch*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 14, 2015)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As President Obama continues to drop the price of Obamagas, Republicans can remind us how we would be paying 50 cents a gallon more if they were in charge
> ...



*Guess he's not much of a dictator, either.*


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As President Obama continues to drop the price of Obamagas, Republicans can remind us how we would be paying 50 cents a gallon more if they were in charge
> ...



Fracking?   What the hell does that have to do with the price of Obamagas?

The price of Obamagas has been influenced by BENGHAZI, Keystone, the IRS, Fast and Furious, ISIS and Ebola


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 14, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


 
Why else would they call it Obamagas?


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 14, 2015)

At the moment gas prices are low.

Thank the Saudis for continuing to pump at a time of low demand.  Doing the good thing for their national interest; preserving market share.  Also discouraging exploration and development elsewhere - in their long-term intrerest.

Gas prices will rise again.  The first increases will be in taxes, federal and local, as politicians realize the pain won't be felt because compared to the drop in prices the new taxes will look miniscule.

Once exploration is shut down and a few bankruptcies take out would-be producers then prices will creep back up.  But they won't stop at their previous high.  Even if they did the new and "enhanced" taxes will be on top of that.

Not Obama's fault.  Not the fault of Congress.  Just the way the marketplace works.  I expect this to take at least two years to play out, maybe longer.


----------



## Rozman (Jan 14, 2015)

And what pray tell did Obama have to do with low gas prices....


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 14, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> We just suffered though six years of gas being anywhere between $3-4 a gallon.  and I see that party (Democrats) that is for the (poor and the little guys) now want to raise gas taxes.
> 
> It just never ends with these Democrats. If they can find a way to hose us,  they'll jump on it. I'm just wondering if they'll call that an Obamatax on the Obamagas



In reality it's closer to 9 or 10 years and due mostly growing markets and instability in the ME.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Since I have switched to Obamagas I have been getting better performance AND better gas mileage

All at $1.95 a gallon

Not bad for a community organizer


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks Obama!


----------



## g5000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Rozman said:


> And what pray tell did Obama have to do with low gas prices....



BENGHAAAAAAZIIIIIII!!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > And what pray tell did Obama have to do with low gas prices....
> ...



Obama has just as much to do with the BENGHAZI attacks as he does with the price of Obamagas

Do you conservatives need any more proof than that?


----------



## Rozman (Jan 14, 2015)

If the price of gas at the pump is linked to the amount of time Obama plays golf.....
Then that makes sense...


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jan 14, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > apparently the simpletons don't have a clue the OP was yanking their short little chain. And brother, was it short.
> ...



how stupid and liberal do you have to be to think the president sets the gas price????


----------



## g5000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Everybody knows that Obama isn't responsible for the price of gas.  It's the Republicans who are responsible for the price of gas.  Sarah Palin, in particular.  But if we allow gays to get married, gas could climb to ten bucks a gallon.  Ten dollar gas is the fourteenth plank on the Gay Agenda™.

You've been warned.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 14, 2015)

Rozman said:


> If the price of gas at the pump is linked to the amount of time Obama plays golf.....
> Then that makes sense...



That's, that's crazy.  It's tied to the price only by what he shot that day.


----------



## Rozman (Jan 14, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > If the price of gas at the pump is linked to the amount of time Obama plays golf.....
> ...



Makes as much sense as Obama being responsible for low prices at the pump...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

In much the same manner as Obama stopped the Ebola outbreak, he has lowered what we pay for Obamagas


----------



## initforme (Jan 14, 2015)

Good, I hope gas falls to 25 cents per gallon.  Even 10 cents.  That means less profits for big oil who has been sticking to us and basically run the country.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...




Thank you Mr. President 














CrusaderFrank Stephanie The Rabbi Listening HenryBHough 

rightwinger


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...



What did he do?....Specifically?


----------



## Borillar (Jan 14, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > The next Republican President better not be a golfer or go on vacation.  He better not use his pen to write an Executive Order.
> ...


Yeah, but will he go and attack the wrong country like the last repug president?


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 14, 2015)

Don't you just love Obamagas?


----------



## Rozman (Jan 14, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Thst's what I would I would like to know...
But Libs like to thank their leader...


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2015)

Rozman said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



I'd think DotCommunist would be thanking the Saudi King for this!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Isn't it obvious?

He slashed the price of Obamagas


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> how stupid and liberal do you have to be to think the president sets the gas price????



Approximately this stupid:

“Since the president has been president, the cost of gasoline has doubled. Not exactly what he might have hoped for. … He’s said it’s not my fault. By the way, we’ve gone from ‘Yes, we can’ to ‘It’s not my fault.’ Well, this is in fact his fault.”
– Mitt Romney (March 2012) ...................​


Good thing _that _guy didn't get elected huh?

Wooo, that's gonna leave a mark.  Well we know who *won't* be running in 2016.

Then there was this:



EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Barry's gas prices will be the highest in history because he is a silly liberal opposed to fossil fuel and supportive of stimulus green fuel.
> 
> If Barry had the IQ to let the free market work and was not so enamored of communist green fuel the economy would be a lot healthier and Solyndra Barry would have a better chance to be reelected!!



Oopsie.


Yanno what --- I bet gas prices were even lower under Thomas Jefferson.  Who as we all know invented gas, 66 years after his own death.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



How did he do that? Lessen the Federal Gas tax?...Allow fracking on Public Land? Approve the pipeline? Be specific, since it isn't OBVIOUS to people with a 3 digit IQ!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


There is no single factor which has caused the dramatic drop in the price of Obamagas. It is a complex compilation of events which created an economic flux initiating a downward spiral in prices
These events include benghazi, fast and furious, IRS, keystone, ISIS and Ebola 
However, it is not fair to give President Obama all the credit. Hillary Clinton, Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid, Joe Biden and Elizabeth Warren all contributed


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And, as usual, NONE of those events or people had anything to do with the GAS PRICE going on..... are you trying to be stupid, or actually think people would believe your bullshit?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Shows you have limited conception of either economics or Obamagas

Since I have started using Obamagas, I get better performance and gas mileage on my Prius


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He doesn't use gas, silly.  He's on this website 24/7.  Prolly doesn't even know what gas is.

I run Obamagas in my Obamamobile.  It gives me infinity miles per gallon.  Cleans the windshield at the same time.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Since it's that good, you should mix it with Scotch and have a glass or two! Guaranteed your performance would change!


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



You just can't stand I'm here for 6 or so hours at night and perhaps a half hour in the morning just looking for your posts to give me a laugh before I have to do things! I also can't help it that you are a slacker, and a slow moving target!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


I don't drink Scotch.......single barrel Bourbon


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 14, 2015)

Americans love Obama for the low gas prices and booming economy.  Thank you, Mr. President.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



OK, try it with Bourbon, if it's so good, good things can't hurt you!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Now, if I could only get Obama to work on the price of Bourbon


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Americans love Obama for the low gas prices and booming economy.  Thank you, Mr. President.



Seems you either lie, or are just stupid... I pick choice #1 and #2!

Gallup CEO Blasts US Leadership The Economy Is Not Coming Back Zero Hedge


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He's a beer drinker.... it is cheap in the ghetto!


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> > how stupid and liberal do you have to be to think the president sets the gas price????
> ...


I know right?  Too bad EdwardBaiamonte 's IQ is too low to see that.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


I thought you said he was from Kenya


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Anything yet Kosh ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sure is takin' a while.  Maybe he ran outta gas....


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Chicago IS a ghetto, for a vast amount of it!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


You must be a Packer fan


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I have other things I'm interested in!


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...


What the fuck did Obama do to bring about lower gas prices?
But for Obama blocking oil and gas exploration on federal lands( not the unproductive areas Obama approved leases), the price would be lower than it is now.
Also, Obama's pets in the envirowacko movement do anything and everything they can to stop any project which would enhance our refining capability.
And another thing, the federal gas tax would have been increased had the Democrats somehow held the senate and won the House.
Look, I see your game here. It;s your Man Crush on Obama that makes you post such tripe.
Trust this when I tell you its a loser.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jan 14, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


He's an Obama sycophant trolling here.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 14, 2015)

President Obama inherited the worst mess in U.S. history - and has turned it all around in spite of obstructionist NaziCons.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


What the fuck are you talking about? 
Look, genius, there is no doubt that if Obama had his way, he'd have found a method to halt the gas fracking and oil production that has been developed over the last few years. The guy HATES fossil fuel. 
Just last week, the Chief Mouth warned us to "not get used to low gas prices".....Now why the fuck is he saying THAT?.....Can't we enjoy this for 5 fucking minutes without some diarrhea of the mouth left wing douche bag spewing liquid shit from his yapper?
Ya knwo what sewer boy....Fuck off. Get off your computer and bury your face back in Obama's trousers ...I bet if Obama stopped short, you'd get shit on your nose.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> President Obama inherited the worst mess in U.S. history - and has turned it all around in spite of obstructionist NaziCons.



You're funny, in a pathetic way!

2014 s Robust Jobs Market Produced No Wages And Now No Spending Zero Hedge


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...








This thread *still *defuckinglivers.

Nobody ever went broke underestimating etc.... unbelievable


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jan 14, 2015)

Claudette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As President Obama continues to drop the price of Obamagas, Republicans can remind us how we would be paying 50 cents a gallon more if they were in charge
> ...


This guy is a liberal troll. His Chosen One is head of a failing administration. So he's desperate to mention any ray of sunshine that could possibly be attributed to Obama.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...




It's just like the Clinton days!!!  (giggle)


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 14, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...





But it was his fault when prices where high.  Do you want me to go find the thread with you bitching about it?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 14, 2015)

Fact:

Fuel prices will stay low for 2-3 years.

After that, when America's exploration and development of our resources restarts the costs will make you yearn for the days of $4.50/gallon gas.  And don't think for a minute that even "moderate" Republicans will hesitate to pile on new taxes which will remain when the masking low base price is long gone.

At the end of the cycle you'll pay more.

Much more.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 14, 2015)

Will President Obama bring back the Camelot days of President Clinton?  Things are looking good.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Will President Obama bring back the Camelot days of President Clinton?  Things are looking good.



I can smell your peyote all the way over here!


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Fact:
> 
> Fuel prices will stay low for 2-3 years.
> 
> ...



"Fact"  ... "Speculation".

Know the difference.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2015)

Lakhota said:


>


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 14, 2015)

Borillar said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


You mean Syria?


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 14, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> >



My charts are real.  Yours is a lie.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Price of Gasoline at the Ft. Lauderdale air port during the obomanations regime!






Can he be right, we are on the verge of economic collapse!


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 14, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Have you no shame?  You keep pumping out photoshopped pictures and bogus websites to support your lies.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



And what are your pictures?... Those men were standing there next to the prices?.... You make yourself look like an ass, I don't have to do it to you!


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 14, 2015)

filled up my benzo last night & it cost 40% less. Thank you Mr. President.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 14, 2015)

Claudette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As President Obama continues to drop the price of Obamagas, Republicans can remind us how we would be paying 50 cents a gallon more if they were in charge
> ...




That's "you're"...


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> filled up my benzo last night & it cost 40% less. Thank you Mr. President.



Made it now truthful...

filled up my benzo last night & it cost 40% less. Thank you Saudi Arabia!


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 14, 2015)

007 said:


> It is COMMONLY KNOWN that Barry has done EVERYTHING IN HIS POWER working AGAINST big oil and gas by LOCKING UP NEW PLACES TO EXPLORE and being DEAD SET against the Keystone pipeline.
> 
> Gas prices are down DESPITE Barry's efforts to KEEP THEM HIGH. Gas prices are down because of the MASSIVE OIL BOON going on in the shale fields of Canada and N and S Dakota and FRACKING, NOT OBAMA.
> 
> ...


It's insulting that a USMB member would think he could pass off a bunch of malarkey as truth to people who make it their business to be informed about current events.  Don't waste our time RW and insult our intelligence.  Debate with intelligence.  I know you have it in you so shape up or else be written off as a kook not worthy to be taken seriously.  

Obamagas?  Get real!


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 14, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> Yep.  Obamagas is down to $1.69 in Houston yesterday.


Wow!


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2015)

Now WAIT for the state and Federal government make waves and DEMAND a rise in GAS TAX at the pump....Thanks Obuma!


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 14, 2015)

rdean said:


> Everyone knows that only white Republicans can take credit for good news.  The rest of America should have learned that by now.



And as is usually the case...R-Derp plays the race card!  Who* KNEW *that the price of oil is a black-white thing!


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 14, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> Yep.  Obamagas is down to $1.69 in Houston yesterday.



Wow!  Thank you, President Obama!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> > how stupid and liberal do you have to be to think the president sets the gas price????
> ...





I went 3 pages and noticed the RWers decided not to respond to this posting.  

This quote is worth repeating!!!


“Since the president has been president, the cost of gasoline has doubled. Not exactly what he might have hoped for. … He’s said it’s not my fault. By the way, we’ve gone from ‘Yes, we can’ to ‘It’s not my fault.’ Well, this is in fact his fault.”
– Mitt Romney (March 2012) .....​


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 14, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > EdwardBaiamonte said:
> ...


Nice find.  Send it to the Democrats in congress so they can pass it around.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 14, 2015)

our Two-term Democrat President is doing his job. Repub House? Not so much.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 14, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Actually, Pogo gets the credit.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 14, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > EdwardBaiamonte said:
> ...



I'm curious, Carla...do you actually believe that some Obama policy is the reason that we have a glut of oil and natural gas right now?  If you *DO*...I'd love to hear what that policy is.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 14, 2015)

That goes for the rest of you Obama apologists.  Tell me the Obama policy that led to the production of all this natural gas and shale oil?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 14, 2015)

And if you can't do that?

Stop wasting bandwidth on this absurd string!


----------



## Jroc (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks to fracking and Saudi attempts to kill it and hurt Iran. Obama is a bystander as he generally is. but the leftist hate cheap gas "Global warming" and all


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Wait'll ya hear what he said about Jeep moving to China.


----------



## asaratis (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...


Coincidental....Obama does not control the price of gasoline.


----------



## 007 (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 14, 2015)

asaratis said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


He gets the credit.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 14, 2015)

This is the Obama economy, stay tuned.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > EdwardBaiamonte said:
> ...



How's this, Romney, the RINO is an ass.... get you wet yet?


----------



## 007 (Jan 14, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> This is the Obama economy, stay tuned.


Sure is his... U.S. National Debt Clock Real Time


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

asaratis said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...




It's an app on his Teleprompter.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 14, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> This is the Obama economy, stay tuned.


You Obama lovers are delusional, and your hero warship is embarrassing. I'm embarrassed for you


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



We have a dozen gas retailers in my area but no Obamagas.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 14, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


it only exists in the minds of the Obama lovers


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > This is the Obama economy, stay tuned.
> ...



Oh the density....


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 14, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



And human beings in general.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2015)

Gotta love the way Jroc put a "thanks" on post 298.... which has no post.


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 14, 2015)

.

Obamagas...








8 Foods That Reduce Flatulence Intestinal Gas 

Antiflatulent - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> our Two-term Democrat President is doing his job. Repub House? Not so much.



What's he doing Commie...this?





Or this....






Or this...






Or this...






Or this....






Or this....


----------



## Jroc (Jan 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




Obama worship isn't a joke


----------



## asaratis (Jan 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Not bad for a community organizer


Yeah, right!  From the looks of your own chart, if Obama controls the price of gasoline, he's just now getting it back down to where it was when he took office....and he's responsible for all the high prices between then and now.

Gas was $1.77 in January 2009 when Obie was inaugurated for the first time.  Then prices went up and stayed up for years.  I guess Obie cost us all a big bunch of money by driving the gas prices so high.

You are not making sense at all.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2015)

With every 20 gallon purchase you are enrolled for the following programs while supplies (taxpayers) last:

Foodstamps
Obama phone
Free carbon credits
One free terrorist act without persecution 
A 200% home mortgage 
Subscription to George Soros Weekly
An autographed copy of the best seller "If I had a son" & it's award winning prequel "They acted Stupidly"


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 15, 2015)

asaratis said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Not bad for a community organizer
> ...



.

Republicans get elected to Congress and  ... Bam! ... gas prices go down and Ebola disappears.

Awesome....

....chuckle

.


----------



## asaratis (Jan 15, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


That is EXACTLY why our schools should not be run by the government.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 15, 2015)

You stupid Rs are pissed.  Obama has this.


----------



## Dante (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...


*Obamagas *

**

**


----------



## asaratis (Jan 15, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> You stupid Rs are pissed.  Obama has this.


Not pissed....just amused!  Obama controls gasoline prices like I control the weather.  You Obamabots are truly laughable!  Thanks!


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Your lips constantly on his cock is what pisses people off.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Shirley you don't think the big oil republicans are interested in low gas prices[/QUOTE]

The true sign of an ignoramus is his belief that oil companies control the price of gas.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 15, 2015)

Obamagas is what one gets after eating a can of.....


----------



## AntiParty (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...


----------



## Politico (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> As President Obama continues to drop the price of Obamagas, Republicans can remind us how we would be paying 50 cents a gallon more if they were in charge


Obama doesn't have shit to do with the price of gas. And we should be paying fifty cents less than we are right now. Why aren't you pissed about that you Leftytoon idiot?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 15, 2015)

We just want you wingnuts to know you're not taking credit for Obamagas or the Obama economy.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 15, 2015)

Memories?






He gets credit today for low gas prices.  It's Obamagas..


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 15, 2015)

Even if congress did take credit, it wouldn't be the congress just sworn in.  You all had nothing to do with the price of gas so let it go.  Obama is taking credit and he is about to veto everything they try to do that he doesn't feel would be good for the country.  So suck it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


 
There is no single factor which has caused the dramatic drop in the price of Obamagas. It is a complex compilation of events which created an economic flux initiating a downward spiral in prices
These events include benghazi, fast and furious, IRS, keystone, ISIS and Ebola
However, it is not fair to give President Obama all the credit. Hillary Clinton, Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid, Joe Biden and Elizabeth Warren all contributed


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
President Obama also doubled the stock market, dropped the unemployment rate by 4.6% and prevented an Ebola outbreak that would have killed half of all Americans



.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Now, if we could only get the Democrats to put the message out there as well as you do, Rightwinger.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 15, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


>




Obamagas is so inexpensive especially since Bu$h II ran up the price by starting vietraq. Thank you 44 for bringing the price back down


----------



## NLT (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 World supply and demand determines pricing. end of story.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

NLT said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


 
Such a child like concept of economics


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 15, 2015)

Meanwhile obama Koolaid is still free.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Meanwhile obama Koolaid is still free.


 
Obamagas is not free........yet


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Now i remember why i had you on ignore.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 15, 2015)

007 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > This is the Obama economy, stay tuned.
> ...


Yes I know that debt clock.  I used to call it up occasionally and watch it run when Bush was throwing billions every month at that pit in the Middle East.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > EdwardBaiamonte said:
> ...


 
Shirley you don't think I believe you ignore my posts


----------



## NLT (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Dont be such a child. Supply and demand control gas prices. The only thing Obama can do is add to the price through taxes.
What Determines Gas Prices


----------



## nodoginnafight (Jan 15, 2015)

not without Congress he can't


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

NLT said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...


 
Supply and demand is what we teach third graders

In reality, there is a complex interaction of many factors that dictate the price we pay for Obamagas


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Supply and demand is what we teach third graders
> 
> In reality, there is a complex interaction of many factors that dictate the price we pay for Obamagas


There is no obamagas you fucking retard. Supply and demand IS how it works, everything falls into one or the other. You're the third grader here.


----------



## Avorysuds (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...



Why did Obama keep gas prices historically high for almost 6 years???????? Does he hate the poor and middle class?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Supply and demand is what we teach third graders
> ...


 
Oh please...

Save us from your simplistic concepts of supply and demands influence on a free market. The price of Obamagas is influenced by numerous factors and metrics and it starts at the top


----------



## Avorysuds (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh wait, I figured it out. The Republican congress who got blamed for things before they were even sworn in are responsible for lower gas prices! Thanks for that opinion RW, proves you're not a mindless hyper partisan with no way of proving your positions!


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Supply and demand is what we teach third graders
> 
> In reality, there is a complex interaction of many factors that dictate the price we pay for Obamagas


^ that


----------



## Avorysuds (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




"At the top".... So you mean Obama is leader of the oil company's and kept gas prices high???????



Ohhhh RW !!! Time to act really really stupid again!!!


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 15, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


So Boosh didn't have to feel so bad when it was 5 bucks a gallon...


----------



## Avorysuds (Jan 15, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




SO then you feel Bush and Obama kept prices high because they are owned by big oil????? I never voted for either Bush or Obama.... Did you vote for either of them? Multiple times maybe? Ouch!


----------



## Avorysuds (Jan 15, 2015)

Whats funny is if prices go back up at all... Then we get to blame it on Obama and watch the Obama-bots claim it's the Republicans screwing Obama again!!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


 
With our President....the buck stops here

He is responsible for the price of Obamagas, a stock market that has gone up 10,000 points, a 5.6% unemployment rate and saving us from ISIS and Ebola


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> Whats funny is if prices go back up at all... Then we get to blame it on Obama and watch the Obama-bots claim it's the Republicans screwing Obama again!!!!


 
Hey...if it happens

Why don't you start a thread about it?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
Bush gave us $5 a gallon gas to make his oil buddies rich


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


I hope they enjoyed my money...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 15, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


I vote Green Party, wake-n-bake....


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...



I commend the President for not interfering with domestic private oil production. Federal permits are down since 2010, yet private production is up. Further, the US is importing less oil coupled with low demand within Europe. What goes down, must go up when it comes to global oil prices. The question is, which President, either current or Next, will position US not to be so impacted by global oil market conditions (aka foreign oil dependence)? We are importing less. Good. Lets stay that way. That means pursuing policies that we will stay off foreign dependence.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey ya forgot to mention "obamaAir". 

You know the stuff that sustains LIFE!  Ever since obama came to power its been FREE!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 15, 2015)

Uh, what has the American President got to do with OPEC saying a couple months ago oil would drop below $50/barrel? This was by their own design, had nothing to do with President Obama.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Uh, what has the American President got to do with OPEC saying a couple months ago oil would drop below $50/barrel? This was by their own design, had nothing to do with President Obama.


 
Bullshit

You think Barack HUSSEIN Obama does not have pull with OPEC?

Are you that naive?


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Iceweasel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Supply and demand is what we teach third graders
> ...


 
What?  No Obamagas?  Shirley, you jest.  I just converted my whole house to run on Obamagas.  That's gonna save me plenty every month.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hey ya forgot to mention "obamaAir".
> 
> You know the stuff that sustains LIFE!  Ever since obama came to power its been FREE!


The EPA would like a word with you in private please


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 15, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> What?  No Obamagas?  Shirley, you jest.  I just converted my whole house to run on Obamagas.  That's gonna save me plenty every month.


Then you haven't got your carbon footprint bill yet.


----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Even if congress did take credit, it wouldn't be the congress just sworn in.  You all had nothing to do with the price of gas so let it go.  Obama is taking credit and he is about to veto everything they try to do that he doesn't feel would be good for the country.  So suck it.


No, he's not, Sar, sorry. Only on your little planet progtard is he still a God.

The vast majority, remember us, the ones that just kicked you progs asses up around your shoulders in the midterms, yeah, that majority, well, we know you're full of shit.

Again, sorry. I hope you can find a way to deal with it.

Suck that.


----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Holy FUCK... this is GOOD SHIT... pure comedy...


----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Avorysuds (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Great! So Obama according to you is responsible for less people working (you can't blame baby boomers unless the buck stops somewhere else). Obama is responsible for ISIS coming to power, for re-starting the war in Iraq, Guantanamo still being open, the Afghan war still going, more military spending than under Bush, food stamps at record highs, the division between rich and poor (as you pointed out with the stock market, thanks Obama!). And so Much more, shall I go on so you can accept the buck stopping?   


Or do you blame someone else, let me guess.... Republicans.... 

I love that you call it Obamagas, it's very clever! Obamagas was at a historic high because he hated the middle class and poor, thanks for admitting that RW! Now it's low, hope is does not creep back up at all because even 50c more is Obama's choice!


----------



## Avorysuds (Jan 15, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Uh, what has the American President got to do with OPEC saying a couple months ago oil would drop below $50/barrel? This was by their own design, had nothing to do with President Obama.




Thank you... Seriously thank you. I like seeing people I disagree with proving they are not full blown partisan retards. Thank you.


----------



## Avorysuds (Jan 15, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Glad to hear it!

Why would you wake up and make cookies?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


 
OK...Obamagas it is


----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Avorysuds (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...



And when Obama had it at 5$ a gallon he gave that money to ...... tooooooo.......


RW, you can't get any lower than you are lol.


----------



## Avorysuds (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I agree with you, Obama gave that money to his friends =)


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

007 said:


>


 
It didn't survive the Tea Party did it?


----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Avorysuds (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Oh, chit someone posted the downgrade, so you agree that was Obama too RW? 

This is going to be so much fun, you finally take the bad rather than blame Republicans. Seeing as the buck stops with the president, when you feel you can praise him, lol.


----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

007 said:


>


 
Can you see the butthurt that $1.95 Obamagas brings?


----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


obama gas... obama economy... see how that works?

You can't have it both ways, son, sorry.


----------



## Avorysuds (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Not as much as we saw the Butthurt that 5$ a gallon gas Obamagas brought... Thanks for a painful 5 years RW.


----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Oh no, the $1.95 gas is because of the TEA PARTY.

How did you miss that? You been in a coma for 6 or 7 years?


----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2015)

Progtards HERO...


----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Avorysuds (Jan 15, 2015)

007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




Correct, the Tea Party and Republicans have been in control for the last 4 years and so it only makes sense that the entire blame for low gas prices are because of Republicans.

Tea-Party-gas Thanks for bring this to our attention RW. Tea Party gas it is.

Sounds better than Obama farting all over America with his gas. Seriously, I know you think you're back to sounding clever but you know how people make fun of the TP and call them "Tea baggers?" Yeah, you keep saying.... here it comes.... "Obamagas..." lol.


----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Avorysuds (Jan 15, 2015)

If I saw a newspaper in the store and the heading was "OBAMAGAS" .... Or maybe "RELIEF, OBAMAGAS!".... I would honestly think "Did Obama have to go to the hospital for intestine problems or something? I can't see why you feel "Obamagas" sounds catchy and good RW.


----------



## Avorysuds (Jan 15, 2015)

It's been fun watching you make yourself look like a dumb ass as usual RW, take care and remember no one takes you seriously because you're a joke =)


----------



## Siete (Jan 15, 2015)

Keep em slobberin' RW. They're showcasing their only talent.


----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2015)

Siete said:


> Keep em slobberin' RW. They're showcasing their only talent.


Tissue?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 15, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> This is the Obama economy, stay tuned.



Actually, Sarah...this economic boom will be known as the Natural Gas and Shale Oil boom...because that's what's driving it.  Since Barack Obama has been actively working against fossil fuel production since before he took office it's laughable to give him credit for any economic successes gained from the very industries that he tried to knee cap.

This economic growth is DESPITE Barack Obama's best efforts...not because of them!


----------



## asaratis (Jan 15, 2015)

I think it's about time for this thread to be moved to


*The Rubber Room*


----------



## plant (Jan 15, 2015)

RW killing them , the butthurt in this thread is Awesome !! Obamagas is $ 1.93 SW Arkansas Thanx  Obama ..


----------



## candycorn (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...


 Thank you Mr. President


----------



## candycorn (Jan 15, 2015)

Claudette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As President Obama continues to drop the price of Obamagas, Republicans can remind us how we would be paying 50 cents a gallon more if they were in charge
> ...



If you're going to laugh "your" ass off, you will be there forever....get busy.  PS:  As you are calling others "idiot", you should take care to use the proper "you're" or "you are", not "your", dumbass.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 15, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> It's been fun watching you make yourself look like a dumb ass as usual RW, take care and remember no one takes you seriously because you're a joke =)



*If that were true, where does that leave you? *


----------



## candycorn (Jan 15, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> List the things that Obama has done to drive oil & gas prices down.......




Gotten us out of the Middle East so the motive to attack the infrastructure over there is lessened/removed.  
This allows the petroleum to be pumped more effeciently
This allows the markets to stabilize
This allows the price of extraction to fall
This prevents speculations from keeping the price artificially high
He has pushed for more hybrids thus dropping demand


----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > List the things that Obama has done to drive oil & gas prices down.......
> ...


-------------------------


----------



## candycorn (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Recent news leaked from unnamed Whitehouse sources says that Obama has dropped the price of Obamagas to make the Keystone pipeline unnecessary and piss off a bunch of Republicans
> 
> By reading this thread, it appears to be working



Stop it...you're killing me.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


>




Good to see _somebody_ gets it.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile obama Koolaid is still free.
> ...



Oh not yet but soon heavy industry will make it possible for the people to have what it wants in a free marketplace.  

But it is down around $1.60 a gallon in Tennessee and South Carolina.  You know, where he got the most votes.

Shoes for industry!


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > EdwardBaiamonte said:
> ...



How'd you get into this thread then?


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 15, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> Oh wait, I figured it out. The Republican congress who got blamed for things before they were even sworn in are responsible for lower gas prices! Thanks for that opinion RW, proves you're not a mindless hyper partisan with no way of proving your positions!


Uhm, nope.  You still don't have it quite right yet..


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2015)

NLT said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



Then spread the word, because...

“Since the president has been president, the cost of gasoline has doubled. Not exactly what he might have hoped for. … He’s said it’s not my fault. By the way, we’ve gone from ‘Yes, we can’ to ‘It’s not my fault.’ Well, this is in fact his fault.” – Mitt Romney (March 2012)​
But yet --
Curiously overlooked, though, is just what a shift this rhetoric is from the approach that Romney took on the issue of gas prices while governor of Massachusetts. Befitting his profile as a moderate Republican who cared about the environment, Governor Romney responded to price spikes by describing them as the natural result of global market pressures and by calling for increases in fuel efficiency—the same approach that he now derides Obama for taking as president. -- When Romney Liked High Gas Prices
​As I always say, having it both ways: Priceless.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Supply and demand is what we teach third graders
> ...








I've learned a lot from this thread.  Not about gas price propensity but about message board density.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


  Nice play on words.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 15, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > List the things that Obama has done to drive oil & gas prices down.......
> ...



Wow, Candy...that's one of the worst explanations of what's taken place I've ever seen.

It isn't a stable Middle East that has brought down the price of oil.  The Middle East is so far from stable at this point it isn't funny!

What's brought down the price of both oil and natural gas is fracking.  The massive influx of oil and natural gas from US sources has induced OPEC to cut it's prices dramatically.

Hybrids?  You think it's hybrids that have dropped demand?  It's been the worldwide economic downturn that's dropped demand!  People haven't bought as much gasoline because they haven't been able to afford to fill up their vehicles when gas was $4 a gallon.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

I can't believe I got 14 pages out of this bullshit thread

When I push buttons, I really push them


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I can't believe I got 14 pages out of this bullshit thread
> 
> When I push buttons, I really push them


They love their Obamagas....I've saved so much I can start hoarding Obamaweed...


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I can't believe I got 14 pages out of this bullshit thread
> 
> When I push buttons, I really push them



It boggles the mind that they still don't get how they're being played.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Boggles I tell ya.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe I got 14 pages out of this bullshit thread
> ...


 
Good god

All I have to do is start one thread complimenting Obama and I get 14 pages of outrage........You know, he really didn't do that

For christ sake. I just confirmed that Conservatives have ZERO sense of humor


----------



## NLT (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


your are right, when it comes to Obama, most sane people see red.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

NLT said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 
You are one of the easiest rightwing nutjobs to play

Thanks for contributing


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> I've learned a lot from this thread.  Not about gas price propensity but about message board density.


That's what happens when you lefties suck gas out of obama's ass.[/QUOTE]


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I've learned a lot from this thread.  Not about gas price propensity but about message board density.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You mean I get you to jump through hoops and whine.........<sob>  Obama didn't really do that!


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> You mean I get you to jump through hoops and whine.........<sob>  Obama didn't really do that!


You get to sniff your own ass is about all.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Gotta love the conservatives I flushed out with this thread

It is so easy guys....I post Obamagas is $1.95, you reply.....That is great

Instead I get 15 pages of rightwing rants and butthurt


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 15, 2015)

They act like they want to pay more for gas.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> They act like they want to pay more for gas.


 
If Obama gets any credit...they will pay more out of spite


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

I really need to put this thread to bed

The childlike ranting, photoshops and butthurt from our conservatives did give me great amusement. But sometimes ya just feel guilty picking on the simple minded


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 15, 2015)

Weak supply begot high prices.  High prices begot American exploration and approaching energy independence.  Reduced demand, due largely to high prices, led to oversupply and falling prices.  Lower prices make exploration and development of more complex production cost prohibitive.  Result?  Less exploration, mothballing of projects, lower employment.  But the portion of the lowered demand due to efficiency improvements won't go away so it'll take a while for demand to increase to the point where prices will go back up.  

Thing is, liberals will use lower product cost to implement new taxes and increase old ones because you won't notice them when the total price is still falling.  

Then when there is no new development intelligent suppliers will turn down the output and there'll be no new production to threaten their market share so you'll happily pay their higher prices AND the higher taxes - or you'll do without.

Not Obama's fault; not something Obama caused.

It's just economics.

There are ways government could interfere in the market but should not and likely will not.

You're in for a fun ride (unless you're a laid-off oil worker) which will be followed a nightmarish ride once American energy independence has been put on indefinite hold.  Think that through and you won't like it but at least you'll understand if.

If you're allowed by your party to think at all......


----------



## nodoginnafight (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Gotta love the conservatives I flushed out with this thread
> 
> It is so easy guys....I post Obamagas is $1.95, you reply.....That is great
> 
> Instead I get 15 pages of rightwing rants and butthurt





rightwinger said:


> I really need to put this thread to bed
> 
> The childlike ranting, photoshops and butthurt from our conservatives did give me great amusement. But sometimes ya just feel guilty picking on the simple minded



It really was fun and HILARIOUS.
Thanks


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Stop the presses!

I just paid $1.89 for Obamagas!


----------



## nodoginnafight (Jan 15, 2015)

$1.81 this a.m. in Tennessee


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> $1.81 this a.m. in Tennessee



Damn.......that is some inexpensive Obamagas


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Weak supply begot high prices.  High prices begot American exploration and approaching energy independence.  Reduced demand, due largely to high prices, led to oversupply and falling prices.  Lower prices make exploration and development of more complex production cost prohibitive.  Result?  Less exploration, mothballing of projects, lower employment.  But the portion of the lowered demand due to efficiency improvements won't go away so it'll take a while for demand to increase to the point where prices will go back up.
> 
> Thing is, liberals will use lower product cost to implement new taxes and increase old ones because you won't notice them when the total price is still falling.
> 
> ...



Translation: 

And the hits just keep on comin'.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I really need to put this thread to bed
> 
> The childlike ranting, photoshops and butthurt from our conservatives did give me great amusement. But sometimes ya just feel guilty picking on the simple minded



You brought USMB something it had heretofore little of:
-- pathos.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> $1.81 this a.m. in Tennessee



That's a lot.  It's $1.64 in Lebanon (E of Nashville) and 1.65 over my way in East Tennessee.
Guess O'bama got a lot of votes there.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > They act like they want to pay more for gas.
> ...





rightwinger said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > $1.81 this a.m. in Tennessee
> ...



how stupid do you have to be to think Obama controls price of gas? especially when he opposes the continued use of fossil fuel and wants to tax it?

See why we have to be positve that liberalism is based in pure ignorance?


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 15, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Weak supply begot high prices.  High prices begot American exploration and approaching energy independence.  Reduced demand, due largely to high prices, led to oversupply and falling prices.  Lower prices make exploration and development of more complex production cost prohibitive.  Result?  Less exploration, mothballing of projects, lower employment.  But the portion of the lowered demand due to efficiency improvements won't go away so it'll take a while for demand to increase to the point where prices will go back up.
> 
> Thing is, liberals will use lower product cost to implement new taxes and increase old ones because you won't notice them when the total price is still falling.
> 
> ...



Pretty close.  In reality we're no where near energy independence, and the new technology brought new production that will not stop producing for the most part.  New exploration and development will stop.

 But this wasn't reality, it's just politicx.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 15, 2015)

I have to gas up my car in the morning.  I'll let you know how much I paid.  I have a lot of faith in Obamagas tho.


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And perhaps the smell of mendacity -


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 15, 2015)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Look, the factors and policies leading to the low, low price of obamagas have been spelled out entirely in this thread.  Disagree with the policies, fine, you just can't disagree with the facts.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 15, 2015)

I asked the gas station attendant to "Fill 'er up".   He asked me, "Regular?"  I said, "No.  Obamagas." 

Since then, my car has been getting 73 miles per gallon and I started getting HBO and Starz for free on my cable TV system!

I also got a letter from the IRS explaining they had audited my taxes and found they owe me $1200.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> I have to gas up my car in the morning.  I'll let you know how much I paid.  I have a lot of faith in Obamagas tho.



It's even cheaper in your state depending on where you are.  $1.55 reported in Blanchester.

But not in Hawaiì.  Best you can do there is $2.84.  That's what happens when you don't vote for The O'bama.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2015)

g5000 said:


> I asked the gas station attendant to "Fill 'er up".   He asked me, "Regular?"  I said, "No.  Obamagas."
> 
> Since then, my car has been getting 73 miles per gallon and I started getting HBO and Starz for free on my cable TV system!





Wait -- "Gas station attendant"?  You have to go out to get it?  The O'bama delivers mine personally, right to the house.
Thanks Obamagas.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 15, 2015)

Keystone XL now makes even less sense that it ever MIGHT have made.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 15, 2015)

Well, I'll be damned.  I mailed a letter to my mom this morning and it got there yesterday!

These knock-on effects are _amazing_.

Thanks, Obamagas!


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jan 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I have to gas up my car in the morning.  I'll let you know how much I paid.  I have a lot of faith in Obamagas tho.
> ...



how stupid do you have to be to think Obama controls price of gas? especially when he opposes the continued use of fossil fuel and wants to tax it?

See why we have to be positve that liberalism is based in pure ignorance?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Well, I'll be damned.  I mailed a letter to my mom this morning and it got there yesterday!
> 
> These knock-on effects are _amazing_.
> 
> Thanks, Obamagas!



Since I filled my Obamamobile with Obamagas it drives itself.  All I have to do is say "I'm low on eggs" and it goes out and gets some.  Cooks good omelettes too.

Thanks Obamagas!


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 15, 2015)

g5000 said:


> I asked the gas station attendant to "Fill 'er up".   He asked me, "Regular?"  I said, "No.  Obamagas."
> 
> Since then, my car has been getting 73 miles per gallon and I started getting HBO and Starz for free on my cable TV system!
> 
> I also got a letter from the IRS explaining they had audited my taxes and found they owe me $1200.


Last weekend you really did get Showtime for free.  I guess you could call it Obamatime.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'll be damned.  I mailed a letter to my mom this morning and it got there yesterday!
> ...


WoW!


----------



## g5000 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hmmmm.  I can't get Fox News on my TV any more.  It stopped working.

Thanks, Obamagas!


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2015)

Wtf?  

There's a new Maserati in my driveway!  And a dozen eggs too!  Thanks Obamagas!


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 15, 2015)

My boyfriend just bought  me diamonds!  He was able to afford them with the savings on Obamagas!!


----------



## Avorysuds (Jan 15, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> My boyfriend just bought  me diamonds!  He was able to afford them with the savings on Obamagas!!




Interesting... So you disagree with Obama's position of him wanting gas prices where he held them most his Presidency.


----------



## Avorysuds (Jan 15, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> My boyfriend just bought  me diamonds!  He was able to afford them with the savings on Obamagas!!




And I'm not sure but I think G5 is making fun of you.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 15, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > My boyfriend just bought  me diamonds!  He was able to afford them with the savings on Obamagas!!
> ...


And we're making fun of you.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 15, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > My boyfriend just bought  me diamonds!  He was able to afford them with the savings on Obamagas!!
> ...


I'm making fun of everyone.  I think.

Tomorrow, I'll be blaming Obama for World War II.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 15, 2015)

Obamagas is real though, they called it that back when gas was almost $5 a gallon and of course it was all Obama's doing.  Now of course, it's a good thing so Obama has nothing to do with it.  

Stfu and deal with it like you wanted us to back when.


----------



## Avorysuds (Jan 15, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Reading his last post, no.... he was making fun of you. If G5 wants to make fun of me it would help if he said something funny about my position. Till then, lolz at you for not even noticing you were making a fool of yourself.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 15, 2015)

Fucking crybabies.  Get outta here..


----------



## Avorysuds (Jan 15, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Obamagas is real though, they called it that back when gas was almost $5 a gallon and of course it was all Obama's doing.  Now of course, it's a good thing so Obama has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Stfu and deal with it like you wanted us to back when.




My position during this thread has been that no President controls the cost of gas, not fully. Policies and wars can make a difference but the only thing that changed is Obama took America back into Iraq... For oil it looks like.... kill the civilians for oil is Obama's policy, do you agree with that?


----------



## Avorysuds (Jan 15, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Fucking crybabies.  Get outta here..



What policy that Obama did brought down gas prices so quickly..... Go~


waiting...


waiting.....

I see you getting more angry with each post =)


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Avorysuds (Jan 15, 2015)

Sarah G said:


>




posting pictures!!! Of someone that in no way represents me. Talent!!! You're debate style has shifted to, no words!


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Special Ed told me Thomas Jefferson invented World War II.  111 years after his own death.

His original title was "All This and World War Too".


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Obamagas is real though, they called it that back when gas was almost $5 a gallon and of course it was all Obama's doing.  Now of course, it's a good thing so Obama has nothing to do with it.
> ...



Funny, that's exactly what I've said the whole time I've been here. 
Why did that even need to be said?
Here's why:
“Since the president has been president, the cost of gasoline has doubled. Not exactly what he might have hoped for. … He’s said it’s not my fault. By the way, we’ve gone from ‘Yes, we can’ to ‘It’s not my fault.’ Well, this is in fact his fault.” – Mitt Romney (March 2012)​
Get it yet?

Anything?  Hello?

Ya gotta wonder how many clues some people need...


----------



## Avorysuds (Jan 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




Lol at quotes of Obama, even on video! Who cares that gas was low under Bush, then spiked under Obama and that it can be documented.... No no no, now that it's down OBAMA DID THAT!


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 15, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I posted this:

Obamagas to drop below 2 a gallon nationwide Page 16 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

and you completely wave it away as if I never even wrote it.  Why would I want to discuss anything with you?

I won't wait for your response, it will likely be as lame as all your other posts here.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 15, 2015)

Hell, thanks to President Obama, gas may be free by Election Day 2016.


----------



## Avorysuds (Jan 15, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



your link is to nothing


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 15, 2015)

Huh?  That link is to a previous post.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Huh?  That link is to a previous post.



You can't put "page 16" in a link since pages can be set to various values.
Just copy the permalink in the upper right and link that.

I learned that from Obamagas!  Back on topic.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...



Actually the highest gas prices ever were in the summer of '08.  Bzzt.

Yanno that's why the Romney campaign rhetoric bullshit is so dishonest; the price of gas on Inauguration Day 2009 was artificially low after it had plummeted from exactly that peak, so it's a snapshot entirely out of context.  What Romney dishonestly tried to pass off as "rising" prices was nothing more than stabilizing back to where it had been (though not as high as it was in summer '08, a record that still stands.  I believe the average was about a dime over $4).

And Romney, selling himself as a "businessman", is in a position to know better.  That's what made it über-dishonest.

It's also what makes this thread über-hilarious as we approach five hundred posts -- all those wags who tried to hang $3.50 gas on O'bama are now pounding on the rhetorical clutch, looking for reverse, singing "give me forty acres and I'll turn this point around".  Which is beyond über-hilarity.

Live by the lie, die by the lie.  

And if *that's* not enough --- you can spell out what the joke is, right in the thread, as has been done over and over -- and some clown STILL won't get it.  Check the next post after this one.


----------



## Freewill (Jan 15, 2015)

Why oil prices keep falling and throwing the world into turmoil - Vox

Once again Jake you are just trolling.  Tell us what Obama did to cause any of the drop in price.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Shirley you don't think something as frivolous as supply and demand has any impact


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> My boyfriend just bought  me diamonds!  He was able to afford them with the savings on Obamagas!!


Did you know if you show your Liberal Card you get them half price?


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Huh?  That link is to a previous post.
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > My boyfriend just bought  me diamonds!  He was able to afford them with the savings on Obamagas!!
> ...


Good to know!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

I am paying half for Obamagas than what I paid for Bushgas


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I am paying half for Obamagas than what I paid for Bushgas


And Bush was over there kissing those Saudi guys on the lips.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 15, 2015)

This is very good news! 

Obama deserves the credit when things go well.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 15, 2015)

That oil prices collapsed is yet another Obamafailure.  After all, He promised us He'd send energy prices soaring to SAVE US from Global Warming.  And looky-looky - He failed!  Outsmarted by the Saudis who have put off American energy independence for, what, a decade?

Meanwhile look at the effect low oil prices have already had on employment!

Crude oil's collapse will cost 9 000 jobs at Schlumberger


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I am paying half for Obamagas than what I paid for Bushgas
> ...


Give him a little tongue and Bush would charge any price you want


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Bush is kinda fun that way.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Jan 16, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Here's a phrase you learn on your SECOND day of econ:

"What the market will bear"


----------



## Borillar (Jan 16, 2015)

Obamagas finally hit $1.99 a gallon at my local ARCO station in Oregon. Yay!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > EdwardBaiamonte said:
> ...


 
Shirley you don't believe that nonsense

The price of Obamagas is based on an Executive Order


----------



## Lovebears65 (Jan 16, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...


When gas prices were nearing 5.00 a gallon you libs said that Obama had no control over gas..   How things change when they are lower . Plus Liberals said if we didnt drill baby drill it would not affect prices. Well guess what they did drill baby drill in Saudi and here and the gas prices fell


----------



## Siete (Jan 16, 2015)

and the hits just keep rolling in ..

LMAO


----------



## Lovebears65 (Jan 16, 2015)

NONE of these reasons are due to OBAMA and executive orders IDIOTS 4 Reasons Gas Prices Will Keep Dropping in 2015 Bankrate.com


----------



## Siete (Jan 16, 2015)

and rolling in ..

LMAO


----------



## Lovebears65 (Jan 16, 2015)

Again nothing about Obama and his executive orders http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/13/business/energy-environment/oil-prices.html


----------



## Lovebears65 (Jan 16, 2015)

Siete said:


> and rolling in ..
> 
> LMAO


Yeah because you hate the truth Idiot!!  Go up Obamas ass and get some of his green ass gas


----------



## Siete (Jan 16, 2015)

Lovebears65 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > and rolling in ..
> ...



and coming, no end in sight !

LMAO


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jan 16, 2015)

Lovebears65 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > and rolling in ..
> ...



how stupid do you have to be to pretend to yourself that Obama controls the price of gas? especially when he opposes the continued use of fossil fuel and wants to tax it to raise the price?

See why we have to be positve that liberalism is based in pure ignorance?


----------



## Siete (Jan 16, 2015)

BBBBAAAAWWWWAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

 this is " The Punk Of The Year" thread !!!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2015)

Lovebears65 said:


> NONE of these reasons are due to OBAMA and executive orders IDIOTS 4 Reasons Gas Prices Will Keep Dropping in 2015 Bankrate.com


 
You obviously underestimate the power of President Obama

He can issue an executive order to drop the price of Obamagas any time he wishes


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 16, 2015)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...


Who controlled it when it was $5/gal.?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2015)

President Obama issuing an Executive Order dropping the price of Obamagas


----------



## Siete (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 16, 2015)

obamagas - Google Search


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jan 16, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> President Obama issuing an Executive Order dropping the price of Obamagas


how stupid do you have to be to pretend to yourself that Obama controls the price of gas? especially when he opposes the continued use of fossil fuel and wants to tax it to raise the price?

See why we have to be positve that liberalism is based in pure ignorance?


----------



## Siete (Jan 16, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > NONE of these reasons are due to OBAMA and executive orders IDIOTS 4 Reasons Gas Prices Will Keep Dropping in 2015 Bankrate.com
> ...



if he was a real President he would just veto the price of gas and be done with it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2015)

How prophetic.....


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2015)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama issuing an Executive Order dropping the price of Obamagas
> ...


 
How stupid do you have to be to underestimate the power of Obama?


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

Lovebears65 said:


> NONE of these reasons are due to OBAMA and executive orders IDIOTS 4 Reasons Gas Prices Will Keep Dropping in 2015 Bankrate.com



I converted my whole house to obamagas.   Now not only do the clothes dry in half the time, when the heater comes on I see little rainbows coming out of the air vents.  That stuff is unbelievably amazing............


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > NONE of these reasons are due to OBAMA and executive orders IDIOTS 4 Reasons Gas Prices Will Keep Dropping in 2015 Bankrate.com
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## nodoginnafight (Jan 16, 2015)

Again - GREAT thread.


----------



## Siete (Jan 16, 2015)

RW idiots should get an award ..


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2015)

Great news!

Cost of living is down.......Thanks Obamagas!


----------



## nodoginnafight (Jan 16, 2015)

$1.79 tonight in Tennessee


----------



## Pogo (Jan 16, 2015)

Obamagas is $1.55 in Mississippi.

Must be a lot of O'bama voters there.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Obamagas is $1.55 in Mississippi.
> 
> Must be a lot of O'bama voters there.


Damn....that is some mighty fine Obamagas


----------



## nodoginnafight (Jan 16, 2015)

RW - I can't begin to tell you how much fun I've had watching those idiots who were falling all over themselves to blame Obama for high gas prices, splutter and stutter and generally look soooooo darn stupid trying to about-face now and scream that Obama has nothing to do with gas prices.

Filling up your car - $29.78
Logging onto USMB - Free
Watching the Obama Derangement Syndrome crowd crap themselves - *PRICELESS*


----------



## Pogo (Jan 16, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> RW - I can't begin to tell you how much fun I've had watching those idiots who were falling all over themselves to blame Obama for high gas prices, splutter and stutter and generally look soooooo darn stupid trying to about-face now and scream that Obama has nothing to do with gas prices.
> 
> Filling up your car - $29.78
> Logging onto USMB - Free
> Watching the Obama Derangement Syndrome crowd crap themselves - *PRICELESS*



Put another nickel in the jukebox -- I wanna hear "Give me forty acres and I'll turn this rhetoric around" one more time!
​


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2015)

Why can't conservatives just enjoy their Obamagas like the rest of us?


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 16, 2015)

.

The price of gas is low because the plywood must get through. It is axiomatic.

.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Pogo (Jan 16, 2015)

Ahem... AHEM... tap tap tap...

Government Opening Free Gas Stations in Poor Neighborhoods

Oct 29, 2013 First 'Obamastation' Debuts in Detroit, Seventy Planned Nationwide

As the battle over Obamacare rages in Washington, the White House is quietly using a little known provision of the law to roll out a nationwide network of free gas stations for minorities and the poor.

According to a report in _The_ _Detroit News_ this morning, the administration is using its authority under the Affordable Care Act to "improve transportation routes to hospitals" to dispense gasoline free of cost in disadvantaged neighborhoods.

The $2 billion-a-year program aims to distribute 40 million gallons of free gasoline each year through 70 new gas stations constructed in major metropolitan areas. The Department of Health and Human Services (DHS) will be responsible for operating the network, whose first station opened yesterday in Detroit.

.... "So basically I'm being punished for not living in the ghetto," says Colin Blair, a white person from the affluent Detroit suburb of Farmington Hills. "I have three kids and a mortgage. Life isn't cheap for me either. I could use some free gasoline too."

An investigation into the station's operations, however, reveals that Blair is unlikely to be able to use the service.

"Supposedly access to the station is determined by income," says Ebony Jackson, manager of the first Obamastation. "But it's pretty unrealistic to do an income check on each and every driver. So what we do is basically let all the black people pump for free, and charge all the white people the market rate."​


----------



## Politico (Jan 17, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Why can't conservatives just enjoy their Obamagas like the rest of us?


They would if you'd quit saying he had something to do with it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2015)

Politico said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't conservatives just enjoy their Obamagas like the rest of us?
> ...


Every time they drive by a gas station and see the price of gas has dropped yet again they curse........Fuck'n Obamagas


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Ahem... AHEM... tap tap tap...
> 
> Government Opening Free Gas Stations in Poor Neighborhoods
> 
> ...


I hear that if you flash your Liberal Card you can get free Obamagas


----------



## zeke (Jan 17, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Why can't conservatives just enjoy their Obamagas like the rest of us?





Obamagas gives them bad heart burn. That's why. And I love it.


----------



## zeke (Jan 17, 2015)

Politico said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't conservatives just enjoy their Obamagas like the rest of us?
> ...




Yea cause everybody knows Obama was ONLY responsible for gas when the price was going UP.


----------



## zeke (Jan 17, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I hear that if you flash your Liberal Card you can get free Obamagas





I tried that. All I got was a free cup of coffee at Speedway. What happened?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2015)

zeke said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I hear that if you flash your Liberal Card you can get free Obamagas
> ...



You have to wink when you show it

Us liberals get all kinds of free stuff just by flashing our liberal card


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...



_Obamagas still going down. Soon it will be free!_


----------



## jasonnfree (Jan 17, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What's the point of being a republican if you can't be angry and fearful about everything?


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 17, 2015)

jasonnfree said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> If gas prices start to rise again will you continue to call it Obamagas and give him the credit for that as well? I have also seen talk about raising the gas tax now that prices are falling I wonder where the President stands on that?



_What about all those _*Texas Republicans with bumper stickers on their pickup trucks blaming President Obama for soaring gas prices in 2012?*


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2015)

Republicans like House Speaker John Boehner have noted that gas prices doubled under Obama's watch while Romney has blamed Obama for being "absolutely" responsible for rising gas prices.

"What's frustrating about the Obama's administration's policies are, they've gone to great lengths to make oil and gas more expensive," vice presidential candidate Paul Ryan said at Google headquarters in Mountain View this month.

Trick question Who had higher gas prices Obama or Bush - San Jose Mercury News

*Republicans want it both ways*


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 17, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> zeke said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  Just like this..


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 17, 2015)

Dante said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > If gas prices start to rise again will you continue to call it Obamagas and give him the credit for that as well? I have also seen talk about raising the gas tax now that prices are falling I wonder where the President stands on that?
> ...


I haven't seen any such bumper stickers though I do recall Democrats not only in Texas but all across the nation blaming Bush for soaring gas prices in 2008. You might have noticed I have posted on more than a few occasions Presidents don't control gas prices.


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


you might try to notice the quote says 2012, and you say 2008.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 17, 2015)

Dante said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


That really doesn't change the overall point that partisans on both sides have blamed Presidents they don't support for high gas prices.


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


yes, but sometimes people like rightwinger do so in jest as a way of pointing it out, and the icing on the cake? baiting the tools


----------



## Pogo (Jan 17, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



.... so they insist on paying an extra twenty bucks.
-- which then lowers the price of Obamagas even further.

Lather, rinse, repeat.  Especially lather.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 17, 2015)

Dante said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



It's the feeding frenzy to the bait that entertains me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Like watching sperm chase an egg.


----------



## Edgetho (Jan 17, 2015)

Only a dishonest, lying, scumbag, knob-slurping piece of SHIT would even try to give the Liar in Chief credit for the low Oil Prices of today.

No wait.......  I just described your typical dimocrap

Nevermind


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 17, 2015)

Is this the same as Obamagas?


----------



## Edgetho (Jan 17, 2015)

yup


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 17, 2015)

I thought Obamagas was the byproduct created when you combined Obamalies & a microphone


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2015)

Edgetho


Edgetho said:


> Only a dishonest, lying, scumbag, knob-slurping piece of SHIT would even try to give the Liar in Chief credit for the low Oil Prices of today.
> 
> No wait.......  I just described your typical dimocrap
> 
> Nevermind


then why would you give him blame for higher gas prices?


----------



## Edgetho (Jan 17, 2015)

Dante said:


> Edgetho
> 
> 
> Edgetho said:
> ...


False dichotomy, moron

False Dichotomy


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Well enjoy the show I have good weather here today so I'm off to take down the outside Christmas lights.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jan 17, 2015)

*"Obamagas to drop below $2 a gallon nationwide."*

Oh that's NOTHIN'!  

obama-AIR is STILL FREE!


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jan 17, 2015)

Dante said:


> Edgetho
> 
> 
> Edgetho said:
> ...



Oh... that would be the policy for which he advocates and which he enforces that force the price UP.  Such as closing leases on Federal Land... and in Federal Waters.  Increasing regulations, which increase the cost of energy exploration, refining, distributing, increasing demand by shutting down alternative resources. 

It all adds up.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 17, 2015)

Edgetho said:


> Only a dishonest, lying, scumbag, knob-slurping piece of SHIT would even try to give the Liar in Chief credit for the low Oil Prices of today.
> 
> No wait.......  I just described your typical dimocrap
> 
> Nevermind



Actually you just described a major party candidate in the last Presidential election...

“Since the president has been president, the cost of gasoline has doubled. Not exactly what he might have hoped for. … He’s said it’s not my fault. By the way, we’ve gone from ‘Yes, we can’ to ‘It’s not my fault.’ Well, this is in fact his fault.” – Mitt Romney (March 2012)



Guess who talked himself out of 2016 above.

I think my favorite part of that quote is the phrase "in *fact*".  From a guy who tired to sell himself as a _business_man.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you 44  I'm going on a joy ride today in my Benzo because obamagas is so cheap.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2015)

Edgetho said:


> Only a dishonest, lying, scumbag, knob-slurping piece of SHIT would even try to give the Liar in Chief credit for the low Oil Prices of today.
> 
> No wait.......  I just described your typical dimocrap
> 
> Nevermind



Who else could have lowered the cost of Obamagas?

You think it went down on its own?


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Only a dishonest, lying, scumbag, knob-slurping piece of SHIT would even try to give the Liar in Chief credit for the low Oil Prices of today.
> ...


----------



## Siete (Jan 17, 2015)

FREE GAS TOMORROW !!


lol


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2015)

Siete said:


> FREE GAS TOMORROW !!
> 
> 
> lol


Damn you Obama bots! Nothing free is free.


----------



## Siete (Jan 17, 2015)

Free Gas Tomorrow Executive Order on the way, BRB.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 17, 2015)

Siete said:


> Free Gas Tomorrow Executive Order on the way, BRB.



If you can, hold out until the week after that, when they pay you to fill up plus give you a blowjob while you wait.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho
> ...


Seems those policies all led to cheap Obamagas don't they?

Obama knows what he is doing when it comes to Obamagas


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2015)

Siete said:


> Free Gas Tomorrow Executive Order on the way, BRB.



All Obama has to do is keep issuing executive orders to bring down the price of Obamagas


----------



## Dante (Jan 18, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > Free Gas Tomorrow Executive Order on the way, BRB.
> ...


I can't wait until Obama uses an executive order to put lowlife rightwingers (*your get out of camp free card) into camps where they will be forced by mandates to refine Kenyan oil turning it into cheap anti-competitive Obamagas for the benefit of the collective


----------



## Dante (Jan 19, 2015)

Edgetho said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho
> ...


you actually think you've made a good point by avoiding the question by highlighting your idiocy?

you totally misunderstand what represents a false dichotomy  

 they are NOT two opposing views of an argument


----------



## Dante (Jan 19, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


One of those neighbors?


----------



## Dante (Jan 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho
> ...


yet the price drops.

maybe just maybe using your argument, if Obama got out of the way, Obamagas would be FREE!!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2015)

Dante said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...



I thought Obama was already doing that


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 19, 2015)

Siete said:


> Free Gas Tomorrow Executive Order on the way, BRB.


This is killing the repub-voters lol as they fill up their F-350 Dualies in red state MURICA


----------



## Dante (Jan 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 19, 2015)

Going to ride my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all afternoon. Thank you Mr. President


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...



What policy has caused OPEC to drop the price so much? Also, I thought Obama said his original goal was to increase gas prices.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Economists have determined that price is controlled by supply and demand.  It's charming the way you dispense with 200 years of economic wisdom.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



What's actually charming is how satire flies over your head when it ain't even aimed that high.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

Dante said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...




I don't think I'd want that end product in my gas tank.  Too much Koolaid content.

Prolly loaded with ethanol too.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...



I don't think OPEC sets the price for Obamagas.

Well I think, and this is my own personal opinion now, Obama just works in mysterious ways .......


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 19, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So you can't state any policy, thank you.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Of course I can.  This entire thread is full of the policies that brought about the low low prices of Obamagas.  It's in there I promise, go back and read if for yourself.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...



Let me give you a hint

What is Obamas middle name?     Hmmmmm?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 19, 2015)

_Obamagas?_

Geeze Louise....


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Supply and demand?
That is what they teach third graders

The price of Obamagas is based on a complex series of economic formulas


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 19, 2015)

It's called supply and demand...

Low demand & lots of supply = low prices.  It has nothing to do with Obama....


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> It's called supply and demand...
> 
> Low demand & lots of supply = low prices.  It has nothing to do with Obama....



... unless it goes up, right?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> It's called supply and demand...
> 
> Low demand & lots of supply = low prices.  It has nothing to do with Obama....



Please save us from your simplistic attempts at understanding economics


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > It's called supply and demand...
> ...



Coming from the guy that uses the term _Obamagas_?

Whatthefuckever....  and yes, it really is that simple... sorry you can't grasp it.  So, keep babbling on about _Obamagas_...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > It's called supply and demand...
> ...



No, no more so than when Bush was president or Clinton or _________________.   The idea that Obama has kept prices low is utterly retarded.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > It's called supply and demand...
> ...



What policy did Obama put into place to drop the gasoline prices this low.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 19, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Don't bother... he' all in.... Obama could nuke Iceland and he'd herald it as the most brilliant foreign policy move like EVA!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


What else would you call Obamagas?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> It all adds up.


Seems those policies all led to cheap Obamagas don't they?

Obama knows what he is doing when it comes to Obamagas[/QUOTE]


Thank you MR. President.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That miserable, flatulent feeling I get every time I hear that dope Obama talk.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Ever hear of a little something called an executive order?  You know the same executive orders TeaPublicans whine about all the time?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So. let me get this straight... _Obama issued an EO ordering low gas prices?_

Good God man... you've completely lost what little bit of mind you ever had.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What executive order did he put into place to lower gas to its current level?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Don't you realize that President Obama is an all powerful dictator?

$2 Obamagas is not that hard to do


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Morons.....I'm dealing with morons

The Obamagas executive order of course


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Please link it for me, I'm having trouble with Google today.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Everything is better now that we have obamagas.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 19, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Not really.... my oilfield clients are laying off right and left.  yeah, we love cheap gas, but it has a price... no pun intended.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Link what?

That Obamagas is under $2 a gallon?

Drive around and look at the pumps


----------



## candycorn (Jan 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



For 7 years, they've been calling our President a Messiah (few if any of his supporters ever did by the way)....I think you're seeing evidence of his divine intervention.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Man all the gas I see is at 3.99 a gallon, I have driven all over three states.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2015)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


I think they have been taking Obama for granted


----------



## candycorn (Jan 19, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



It's about $1.80 where I live.  Actually went up a few pennies over last week.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I don't think Obama is a messiah but if he can lower and raise the price of gas like this, I think they should bow to their God and praise Him.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 19, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Except when gas is high.

Then its the Dem's fault.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jan 19, 2015)

And obama-Air is STILL FREE!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 19, 2015)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




He might be the messiah. After all, have we ever heard of any other president who traveled from Kenya to Hawaii, placed two birth announcements in two different newspapers and then made it back to Kenya in time to be born? 

Yep, its time for a constitutional amendment to automatically extend his tenure for life.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 19, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Maybe Obama's executive order is being ignored here.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> And obama-Air is STILL FREE!




Yep, more free stuff from the gay Kenyan.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 19, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




See, this is like ObamaCare.

If you vote Repub, you'll pay more. If you vote Dem, you pay less.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 19, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Except when gas is high.
> 
> Then its the Dem's fault.


Bush was hammered for the price of gas, where were you? You don't recall the Bush/Chaney oil cabal?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I just flash my Liberal Card and I get all kinds of free stuff

I just drive up and pump as much as I want, I get into movies for free ......I even get free lap dances at titty bars


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



The lap dance must be a leftover from the Clinton administration.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jan 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Well such is the nature of evil... .


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



You guys haven't figured out the liberals and free stuff yet?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jan 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What's to figure?   Evil is self evident.  _You will know it by its fruit._


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...


How can $2 Obamagas be evil?

You guys are so melodramatic


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Must not be selling obamagas then.  Some locations are boycotting it out of spite maybe?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



You too can reap the frooots. Just carry the card.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 19, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And in protest and solidarity, some RWs are buying the more expensive gas.

That'll show that darn ole Obama.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Republicans have to realize they have to specifically say......Can I have some Obamagas please?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 19, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Since they are always trying to reduce the supply, generally it is.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Are you claiming reducing the supply is getting us $2 Obamagas?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 19, 2015)

I got $1.63 Obamagas today...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> I got $1.63 Obamagas today...



Damn.....that is some mighty fine Obamagas


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 19, 2015)

It's funny how 'Obama got gas under $2' and didn't claim he would accomplish anything of the like. That belies everything I know about the man.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Talk about economic ignorance.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You have no concept of how the price of Obamagas is established


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


 
Well, I wear my liberal card on my sleeve so I never have to worry about missing out on the discounts and free stuff.

Ummmmm free stuff.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 19, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I guess you would expect in in these here blue states.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


You have to specifically ask for Obamagas

Try it and get back to me


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



I don't know I'm in one of the reddest of red states.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

States with some of the cheapest Obamagas...

South Carolina 1.63....
Tennessee 1.62....
Mississippi 1.55...

Obviously he's trying to buy their votes retroactively.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 19, 2015)

Now we are at $4.09 a gallon, when it gets to $4.29...I'll sell.


----------



## Rozman (Jan 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Then enlighten us...
If you can....


----------



## Rozman (Jan 19, 2015)

I hear that a last minute change to the State of the Union will be that gas at the pump should be free.....
This will be announced at the beginning of the SOTU.....

Watch for it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It ain't Obamagas and the price of everything is established by the laws of supply and demand.


----------



## Rozman (Jan 19, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



That's reality....
Libs don't live in that world....
To them Obama is responsible for the Sun and the air we breathe....


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

Rozman said:


> I hear that a last minute change to the State of the Union will be that gas at the pump should be free.....
> This will be announced at the beginning of the SOTU.....
> 
> Watch for it.



Usually they would save the best for last.  You're saying this will be first? 
So wait, you're saying everything else in the SOTU will be better than free gas?

Kewl!


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

Rozman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



This guy thought so ---- and he's a _businessman_.   That's why we were spoze ta elect him --

“Since the president has been president, the cost of gasoline has doubled. Not exactly what he might have hoped for. … He’s said it’s not my fault. By the way, we’ve gone from ‘Yes, we can’ to ‘It’s not my fault.’ Well, this is in fact his fault.” – Mitt Romney (March 2012)

Of course that doesn't tell us _how_ The O'bama sets the gas price, but it assures us that he does.  And he should know, he's a rich guy who knows how money works.

Thanks, The O'bama!


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Geez, you're stupid.
Obama's energy policy reimposed the squeeze on domestic supply potential and that drove the price up. Extraction methods applied on lands beyond the control of obama policy have flooded the supply causing the price to drop. You are a Gruberite. One of those numbskulls obama counted on for election.
You should have your voting privileges revoked.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jan 19, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


U.S. Seen as Biggest Oil Producer After Overtaking Saudi Arabia - Bloomberg


----------



## Borillar (Jan 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > Free Gas Tomorrow Executive Order on the way, BRB.
> ...


Wouldn't that only work in Oregon and New Jersey, where they don't have self serve gas? Everywhere else, you'll just have to blow yourselves.


----------



## Borillar (Jan 19, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > And obama-Air is STILL FREE!
> ...


If conservatives don't like their free Obama-air, they can hold their breaths until they turn blue.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jan 19, 2015)

Pheonixops said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Federal oil & gas creation IS DOWN dumbass. The increase is from the PRIVATE SECTOR.
> ...



ROFLMNAO!

Psst.. dumbass.  The price of fuel is down IN SPITE OF obama's _*Anti-*energy_ policies...


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



:::whhhoooossshhh::::


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 19, 2015)

Pheonixops said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Awesome huh? That's what happens when you rely on PRIVATE CITIZENS rather than the government


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Such a childish belief in economics


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Then when prices go up it's IN SPITE OF his pro-energy policies, right?
And that's what Romminy was trying to tell us?








It's the thread that keeps on giving.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Sometimes it is also the _anticipated_ future supply and the _anticipated_ future demand.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2015)

Rozman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


The price of Obamagas is the resultant of a confluence of economic factors that create economic flux steadily reducing the price of Obamagas. Our president has been working on these factors since he took office and has carefully monitored their progress. These factors include benghazi, keystone, fast and furious, IRS, ISIS and Ebola.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Sometimes it's just Obamagas


----------



## Care4all (Jan 19, 2015)

$1.93 @  samsclub up here which is a God send, but heating oil is still $2.67, which is a bummer.


----------



## Borillar (Jan 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


----------



## Pheonixops (Jan 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


LOL, people like you have a little playbook; if the gas prices and oil prices are up" it's because of Obwama!", if the gas and oil prices are down and the United States is the largest oil producer in the world , it's not "Obwama!". Too funny! The same with that march in Paris, if he went there some folks like you would be crying about the cost of the trip and the "photo op" and then if he doesn't go you cry foul. What does that say about people who act like that? I think people like that let their hatred take over what little intellect they have.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jan 19, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


That's great.............. Did the Republicans introduce the Keystone bill yet? I think that they should present a bill that solely addresses Keystone.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I believe that I have yet to administer unto you your very first Brotch-slap.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 19, 2015)

Pheonixops said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...


I believe they did but I've been pretty busy lately & haven't followed much of the goings on.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jan 19, 2015)

Pheonixops said:


> LOL, people like you have a little playbook; if the gas prices and oil prices are up" it's because of Obwama!", if the gas and oil prices are down and the United States is the largest oil producer in the world , it's not "Obwama!".



LOL!  The Irony... You just described yourself.

In fact, there is NO POLICY advocated by obama or the ideological left on the whole, which can arguably be said to account for lower energy costs.

This in contrast to the litany of obama and Leftist policy which is directly responsible for the prolonged period of artificially high energy costs.

Everything fro EPA regs, limited leases on Federal land, the assault on coal, etc, etc...


See how that works?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


The sound of the understanding of the dynamic flying over your head.


----------



## Rinata (Jan 19, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Love it!!! Obama only responsible for good news
> 
> Hilarious



Oh, please, Frank. You have it backwards. President Obama was totally responsible for out of control gas prices, remember?? But he is in no way responsible for the current low gas prices. That is typical right wing logic. Nice try though.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

Rinata said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Love it!!! Obama only responsible for good news
> ...



Hey stranger -- LTNS.  Real long time.


----------



## Rinata (Jan 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Hiya, Pogo!!!


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jan 19, 2015)

Rinata said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Love it!!! Obama only responsible for good news
> ...



So, you're saying that if he IS responsible for the prices going UP!  Then he MUST be responsible for the price coming down?

You're basing this on what, specifically?

For instance, which reversal in obama policy advocacy(ies) would you cite as being responsible for energy prices coming down?   (Again, you're saying that he was responsible for prices going and staying up... and I agree with that... and I'd site his restricting Federal Petroleum leases, his absurd EPA energy regs, his assault on Coal, etc as being responsible for lowering supply, thus causing the price to sustained increases.

  What would you cite as policy he has turned from and policy he adopted which resulted in increases in supply, thus lowering the price of fuel?

(The Reader should not expect and answer, because this is the hard part for the intellectually less fortunate.)


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 19, 2015)

Rinata said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...





Hiya Rinata!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 19, 2015)

Rinata said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Love it!!! Obama only responsible for good news
> ...




I saw Obamagas for $1.67 today.  However, I paid $1.87 for no ethanol.  I don't like that Bushy ethanol crap in my tank!


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jan 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Not bad for a community organizer



Look at how the graph is clipped at 1.81 on the y-axis to over exaggerate the picture.

The graph also starts at 2009, after Obama took office. So Obama raised gas as high as he could, and yet despite his intentional sabotage, the market found a way around him.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...



In that case gas prices were also "high" DESPITE O'bama.


....................... Get it yet?

Mittens didn't either.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Dudette, excellent!  Hey that's true, with Obama lowering gas prices from his teleprompter app, E-free gas becomes less expensive too.

I used to run nothing but E-free in my prior ride.  Ethanol tanked its mileage by 15-20%.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> If gas prices start to rise again will you continue to call it Obamagas and give him the credit for that as well?



Actually that's where Obamagas-the-thread started.

......................... Get it yet?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> Pretty funny to see the same posters who blamed Obama for high gas prices NOW saying he has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Not hard at all to draw out the hypocrites, huh?
> 
> ...



And what's even hilariouser --
You spell this out to them right in plain English right to their face...
...... and they _still_ don't get it.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > If gas prices start to rise again will you continue to call it Obamagas and give him the credit for that as well?
> ...


You sure it didn't start back when the left was blaming Bush for high gas prices?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jan 19, 2015)

The Reader should recognize that not a single example of obama policy that could reasonably be correlated to falling energy prices.

(Do ya see how easy it is to refute the Left?  You simply allow them to speak and then hold them to account for what they said.)


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jan 19, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Yeah man, those $2.50/gallon were a BEE-OTHC.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...




"The left" huh?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jan 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty funny to see the same posters who blamed Obama for high gas prices NOW saying he has nothing to do with it.
> ...



Yes indeedy... those forces are called "supply" and "demand".  

obama crippled supply in a market of steady demand, then he prolonged the recession, starving the market until the cash reserves played out, reducing demand... as the private markets ramped up Hydraulic Fracking... increasing supply, and their Islamic competitors; in a effort to drip pricing below fracking viability, further increased supply, causing prices to plummet.

Note that NO WHERE in there is a single point where obama can be shown to advocate for policy which could even potentially increase supply or reduce demand, except for his policies which caused the protracted recovery... None of which is a plus for obama, the Left or socialism.

See how that works?


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jan 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Not bad for a community organizer



Look at how the graph is clipped at 1.81 on the y-axis to over exaggerate the picture.

The graph also starts at 2009, after Obama took office. So Obama raised gas as high as he could, and yet despite his intentional sabotage, the market found a way around him.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Not bad for a community organizer
> ...



OK. let's stretch it out.  Let's do this




Ruh-roh.  It wasn't a "rise" at all; it was a correction to (near) where it was.
You meanie.  You made me make Mitt Romney look like a liar.



I swear ta god, these clowns are such cat toys.  They walk right into it, you reset... and then they just do it again.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...





the density ---- unbelievable


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jan 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



LOL!  Except the Increase prior to 07 was due to the last gasp of Housing bubble... the collapse in late 08 was due to the crash in demand... due to the catastrophic failure in socialist policy wherein the left coerced the financial markets into replacing sound, actuarial lending principle, with their perverse notions of fairness. 

The rise in price after that was due to the immediate assault by the obama cult on energy production, dramatically lowering supply, which must inevitably increase the price.

See how that works?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

"when the POTUS is my guy it's their Congress!  when the POTUS is their guy it's the POTUS!"

Life in Duh Bubble......


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jan 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Thank you for extending it, showing us that when Dems took Congress it skyrocketed.  Gas goes down when Obama is ELECTED because they think he'll end Middle East wars and bring more stability


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 20, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> List the things that Obama has done to drive oil & gas prices down.......


OK - right after you list the things Obama did that made unemployment climb to over 10% in 2009.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 20, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



As I just got done saying -- "when my guy is in the WH it's the Congress -- when their guy is in the WH it's the POTUS".

You goons are so predictable.  You can set your watch by it.

Actually what The O'bama did is actually really impressive -- he lowered the price of gas _before_ he got elected so as to give his opponents a sporting chance.  With gas at an all time high that summer (a record that still stands), the election threatened to be a shutout.  With a noble gesture from his mighty teleprompter app he sent the price plummeting, and he wasn't even POTUS yet.

Wow, that's awesome.

John McCain wasn't having it though.  He saw right through what O'bama was doing and decided, "dammit I'm not gonna allow my opponent to define the outcome of this election".  So he pulled a clever trick himself --- picked Sarah Palin.  "There", chuckled McCain, "now they can't say the _other guy_ beat me".


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


So the left didn't blame Bush for high gas prices and then the right didn't continue the trend they started?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2015)

Rozman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


_ To them Obama is responsible for the Sun and the air we breathe_

Its conservatives who call him the messiah


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


 

Who needs Keystone when we have $1.90 Obamagas?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


 
The reversal in energy prices was due to the Obamagas Executive Order


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 20, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


There's that mess in the undies they blame on Oblama also......


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 20, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


Funny how they pump all dat oil and increased production without offshore drilling needing to be increased or drilling on public lands....A right winged miracle.....


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 20, 2015)

Even Jesus, Mohammad mother Theresa and Gandhi fall far short of Obama, the perfect Progressive Messiah


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Dot Com (Jan 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> "when the POTUS is my guy it's their Congress!  when the POTUS is their guy it's the POTUS!"
> 
> Life in Duh Bubble......


I know right? And the Righties can't even see it when you spell-it-out for them 5x on this one page alone


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 20, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


When you invade the 3rd largest oil supplier in the world, markets get jittery.  When that happens prices go up.

I'm sure that if we invaded the Netherlands, tulip prices would go through the roof.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 20, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Even Jesus, Mohammad mother Theresa and Gandhi fall far short of Obama, the perfect Progressive Messiah


Jesus was more Liberal than Obama.  I'm sure you hate him, too.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2015)

While President Obama has done a wonderful job in getting the price of gas below $2, I don't think we will see gas prices below $1 til Hillarygas


----------



## Ravi (Jan 20, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...


I saw it at $2.02 a gallon in central Florida over the weekend. There was nothing in the local paper about MLK day....my mother said it was because everyone is sick of Obama.

I laughed.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 20, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Even Jesus, Mohammad mother Theresa and Gandhi fall far short of Obama, the perfect Progressive Messiah
> ...



I mean the Jesus of the New testament, not the guy who mows your lawn in summer. He was no Liberal


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 20, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



So, Iraq is MORE Stable now with half the country falling to ISIS then when Bush turned it over to Obama?


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2015)

Bill Clinton knew how to get the price of Clintongas below $1 a gallon.

If we want to return to $1 a gallon Clintongas, we will have to elect Hillary


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 20, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Jesus Christ wasn't a Liberal?????


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 20, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> not the guy who mows your lawn in summer.


I mow my own lawn.  Every real man does.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


 
Didn't you see all the times Jesus told poor people to get a job?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 20, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


When Bush turned it over to Obama, Bush had already signed the cut-and-run orders.

The Shiite-controlled area of Baghdad and south, and the Kurdish-controlled area of the north are certainly stable.


----------



## KissMy (Jan 20, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > When you invade the 3rd largest oil supplier in the world, markets get jittery.  When that happens prices go up.
> ...



Apparently Iraqi oil production is more stable & greater under Obama than Bush.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 20, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



No.  "The left" didn't blame anybody for anything because "the left" can't talk.  "The left" is not a one-voiced political entity.  Neither is "the right", "the middle" or "that spot over there halfway up at about four o'clock, no down a little bit... little bit more... yeah right there".

ai-yi-yi...


----------



## Siete (Jan 20, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Bill Clinton knew how to get the price of Clintongas below $1 a gallon.
> 
> If we want to return to $1 a gallon Clintongas, we will have to elect Hillary



RW's are laying the groundwork for her now. They love cheap gas.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 20, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Oh shite -- it went up?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2015)

We paid 89 cents for Clintongas






Hillary 2016


----------



## Pogo (Jan 20, 2015)

Siete said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Clinton knew how to get the price of Clintongas below $1 a gallon.
> ...



Hope they book Mitt Romney to make their case...


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> The rise in price after that was due to the immediate assault by the obama cult on energy production, dramatically lowering supply, which must inevitably increase the price.
> 
> See how that works?



Except crude oil production has increased since 2009

Crude Oil Production

But it goes without saying that had very little if any factor in the price of obamagas.

The way I understand it, the hard core Obamabots will get paid every time they fill up with obamagas, you just have to show your card and give them a wink, but that just might be a rumor.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 20, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


The Iraq invasion took place in 2003 at the time of the 2008 Presidential election gas prices were lower then than they are now it was 1.35 a gallon here. So Bush was on his way out despite the Iraq invasion gas was well below two dollars a gallon Obama was on the way in gas prices started to rise and stayed at or above three dollars a gallon for majority of his Presidency until the last few months.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 20, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Was that in The Gospel Of Hannity?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 20, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> We paid 89 cents for Clintongas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey - weren't the two guys on the bottom in the oil industry?  Funny coincidence!


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



That was the end of bushgas.  Nobody was buying it because it has the stale putrid odor.  Like rotting corpses and dying jobs.  Took twice as much to heat your house and it really smelled up the place.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 20, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> The Iraq invasion took place in 2003 *at the time of the 2008 Presidential election gas prices were lower then than they are now it was 1.35 a gallon here.* So Bush was on his way out despite the Iraq invasion gas was well below two dollars a gallon Obama was on the way in gas prices started to rise and stayed at or above three dollars a gallon for majority of his Presidency until the last few months.


Oh, you're going to be dishonest?

OK - what was the price 2 months before?  Right before Lehmann's collapse?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


 
Jesus wasn't one of those liberals who wanted to give the poor "free stuff"

Jesus would come upon the poor, the sick and the blind and shout....Get a job freeloaders!


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 20, 2015)

Just got $1.63 Obamagas, feels soo good...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Just got $1.63 Obamagas, feels soo good...


 
I bet you can't wait for Hillarygas


----------



## Siete (Jan 20, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



in 08 the country was ass deep in a recession ...

duuurrrrrrrr ...


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 20, 2015)

Siete said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


He knows that, but his dishonesty compels him to lie.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 20, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Just got $1.63 Obamagas, feels soo good...
> ...


As long as she stays away from seducing me, why yes...


----------



## Pogo (Jan 20, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Gas was $1.35 a gallon huh?
Where do you live again?   Venezuela?


----------



## KissMy (Jan 20, 2015)

I filled up for $1.49/gal last week. Bush gas was $4.09/gal


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 20, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Not in the least!

A Liberal would have whined to the Romans about not paying their "Fair Share" and would have told the Jews, The Romans didn't build that!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 20, 2015)

I know Liberals are fucking morons and lowlifes in general but I find it particularly troubling when the claim Jesus as one of their own.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 20, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Seducing you?  Sometimes you say odd things.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 20, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I know Liberals are fucking morons and lowlifes in general but I find it particularly troubling when the claim Jesus as one of their own.


Oh hush, Frank.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2015)

Obamagas down another 2 cents since last nights speech

Not bad for a community organizer


----------



## Pogo (Jan 21, 2015)

Obamagas at $1.47 in Crossville, Tennessee right now.

Lotta Obamavoters in Tennessee...


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 21, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Obamagas at $1.47 in Crossville, Tennessee right now.
> 
> Lotta Obamavoters in Tennessee...


Oh damn, I need to get a card. I'm at $3.79!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Obamagas at $1.47 in Crossville, Tennessee right now.
> ...


 
You need to go to the gas station and ask for Obamagas not that left over Bushgas


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 21, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I know Liberals are fucking morons and lowlifes in general but I find it particularly troubling when the claim Jesus as one of their own.


ummm..... yes Frank1400PennAve CrusaderFrank


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 21, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I know Liberals are fucking morons and lowlifes in general but I find it particularly troubling when the claim Jesus as one of their own.


you people HAD Michelle Bachmann up until a few days ago CrusaderFrank :


----------



## KissMy (Jan 21, 2015)

Oil & Gasoline price stopped falling after Republicans took over the House & Senate. Since then Oil trading volume has exploded & Wallstreet Banks are hording oil, storing it on tankers hiding it way out in the ocean out of inventory. This is an Enron scam to tie up lots of oil tankers to slow oil transportation until prices rise. US refinery oil inputs slowed last week. Republicans always drive up oil & gas prices to pay back their big oil campaign backers who bought their way into office. We will be forced to pay & pay.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 21, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I thought you,had to have a card? I think you are messing with me now.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 21, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I know Liberals are fucking morons and lowlifes in general but I find it particularly troubling when the claim Jesus as one of their own.


What did Jesus say about the wealthy?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 21, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Obamagas down another 2 cents since last nights speech
> 
> Not bad for a community organizer


I just filled up for $1.95


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 21, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Obamagas down another 2 cents since last nights speech
> ...


$1.95 for a full tank of gas...nice!


----------



## Pogo (Jan 21, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Vespa


----------



## KissMy (Jan 22, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Oil & Gasoline price stopped falling after Republicans took over the House & Senate. Since then Oil trading volume has exploded & Wallstreet Banks are hording oil, storing it on tankers hiding it way out in the ocean out of inventory. This is an Enron scam to tie up lots of oil tankers to slow oil transportation until prices rise. US refinery oil inputs slowed last week. Republicans always drive up oil & gas prices to pay back their big oil campaign backers who bought their way into office. We will be forced to pay & pay.



Congressional Republicans have twice attached provisions to roll back or tweak parts of Dodd-Frank to legislation that the president ultimately signed into law: the government spending bill and a bill to reauthorize a federal terrorism risk insurance program, known as TRIA. This is bring back Enron style energy trading schemes taxing US heavily through higher prices.

Republicans killed US oil production.

- Republican president Nixion & Ford enacted price controls that killed US oil production in the 1970's. Us oil production has declined under every Republican president since.

- Republican president Nixion created the EPA that helped kill US oil production in the 1970's. Us oil production has declined under every Republican president since.

- Democrat President Carter got rid of Republican price controls & signed into law the U.S. Synthetic Fuels Corporation Act. This boosted US oil production that Republicans had destroyed.

- Republican president Reagan abolished U.S. Synthetic Fuels Corporation in 1985 & caused US oil production to fall for 24 more years until Democrat President Obama took power.

- Republican president Bush senior signed EO12777 banning drilling. Horizontal fracking setback borders were enforced under Republicans, not under Obama. This EO tanked US oil production gains made under Carter.

- 60% in Republican Texas town that is the birthplace of fracking & has been supported by fracking just voted to ban it.

- Under Democrat President Obama horizontal drilling boundaries setbacks were removed for Eco-Pad drilling reducing the cost of drilling & producing oil in the USA by $15/barrel. That made oil shale in the USA competitive creating the first rise in US oil production since the Carter administration.

- Under Democrat President Obama Utah’s oil sands are being extracted for $25/barrel “without creating the toxic wastelands that have resulted from oil sands projects in Western Canada.”Using solvent to separate 99% of oil from crushed rock and sand. The process does not use any water eliminating “massive tailing ponds filled with gallons of toxic sludge”. Oil is extracted cheaply & virtually without a trace or toxic footprint on the environment.

- Since 1970 US oil production fell under every Republican administration due to their policies & only rose under Carter & Obama. Machiavelli would be proud of how Republicans lies have their sheeple believing the exact opposite.

- Republicans believe in powerful police state spending trillions of tax dollars to steal oil from others.











*Gasoline prices at the pump will rise since Republicans take congress in 2015. US oil production will again decline under the next Republican president.*


----------



## Rinata (Jan 22, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Do not ask me to explain right wing logic. What I said is quite clear. Trying to be deliberately obtuse was worth a shot. Another nice try for the right!!! But not good enough.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 22, 2015)

Why is this trolls thread that is CLEAR TROLLING still on the first page of politics?

Dunno who's more pathetic, all the respondents or the useless mods


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 22, 2015)

Rinata said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Love it!!! Obama only responsible for good news
> ...



You forgot, "Obama, praise be his holy name..."


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Why is this trolls thread that is CLEAR TROLLING still on the first page of politics?
> 
> Dunno who's more pathetic, all the respondents or the useless mods



Same reason this one was placed there.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 22, 2015)

Takes a Democrat President to "git 'er done"  Those on the Left knew that all along


----------



## Kosh (Jan 23, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Takes a Democrat President to "git 'er done"  Those on the Left knew that all along



Yep! Proof that trying to argue with the racist far left drones is like trying to do so with a two year old..


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 23, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Why is this trolls thread that is CLEAR TROLLING still on the first page of politics?
> 
> Dunno who's more pathetic, all the respondents or the useless mods


^^^ Hates free speech


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 24, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> Pretty funny to see the same posters who blamed Obama for high gas prices NOW saying he has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Not hard at all to draw out the hypocrites, huh?
> 
> ...


Yepp.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 24, 2015)

Here's a nice thread to go with this one, but should not be merged into this one, cuz it's a different angle with lots of information:

Remember when FOX blamed Obama for high gas prices US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Dear mods: please do NOT merge these two threads together. I know that y'all are kind of merge-happy right now, which is just hunky-dory, I guess, but rightwinger 's thread is about the price of Obamagas going down, while mine is about how FOX news treats the issue of Obamagas over the years. Similar but not the same. If we could have 50 Bundy threads, then I think we can have 2 Obamagas threads, n'est ce pas? Thanks!

cereal_killer


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Bill Clinton knew how to get the price of Clintongas below $1 a gallon.
> 
> If we want to return to $1 a gallon Clintongas, we will have to elect Hillary



Yepp. Americans are ready for Hillary.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 24, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Just got $1.63 Obamagas, feels soo good...



Where did you stick the nozzle?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 24, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I know Liberals are fucking morons and lowlifes in general but I find it particularly troubling when the claim Jesus as one of their own.



Well, CrusaderFrank - that's because Yeshua was undoubtedly a true Liberal:

-he fed the poor and asked for nothing in return.
-he healed the sick and asked for nothing in return.
-he said that the rich would not make it to heaven, but those who are rich in spirit would.
-he threw the money-lenders OUT of the Beyt Ha'mikdash (Temple of Solomon, then of David)

Modern day Obamagas-hating Righties would throw Yeshua out of their churches were he to appear and speak with them. For Yeshuah would not say "get the fuck off my lawn, you fucking deportable dustybutts with calves the size of grapefruits." He would not say that.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 24, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > I know Liberals are fucking morons and lowlifes in general but I find it particularly troubling when the claim Jesus as one of their own.
> ...



I think Frankie got up on the wrong side of the bed today.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 24, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Why is this trolls thread that is CLEAR TROLLING still on the first page of politics?
> 
> Dunno who's more pathetic, all the respondents *or the useless mods*



Ahem, do you deny that Obamagas is now at $2 or less throughout the Union?
It's a political issue because the Right has made it a political issue for the last 6 years, incessantly. Now that Obamagas prices are going down and his approval ratings are going up, you object to this being in "politics"? 

And why would it be "trolling" to make a thread about it?

And why are you attacking mods on this thread?

You seem angry. Do you need help? Are you in pain?  Is there someone you can talk with about your problems? Well, at any rate, I hope you get to feeling better, brotch.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 24, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Actually, according to dead-ender Righties, it's "peace be unto him" (PBUH)!!!

Synthaholic  - right???


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 24, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this trolls thread that is CLEAR TROLLING still on the first page of politics?
> ...



He might be stuck on p. 2 of the "Fascist's Manifesto"....


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 24, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Why is this trolls thread that is CLEAR TROLLING still on the first page of politics?
> 
> Dunno who's more pathetic, all the respondents or the useless mods


The price of Obamagas is pure politics

Your whimpering will not change that


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 24, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > I know Liberals are fucking morons and lowlifes in general but I find it particularly troubling when the claim Jesus as one of their own.
> ...



Well he wasn't a Liberal because he would have been in Rome chiding them, "You didn't built that!" and demanding Romans "pay their fair share". 

So again, this is why I find it truly vile and evil when Progressive claim Jesus as one of their own

It's just Evil, no other word for it

You should at least have some passing familiarity with the teaching of Jesus before you talk about him


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 24, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Why is this trolls thread that is CLEAR TROLLING still on the first page of politics?
> 
> Dunno who's more pathetic, all the respondents or the useless mods





Statistikhengst said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > I know Liberals are fucking morons and lowlifes in general but I find it particularly troubling when the claim Jesus as one of their own.
> ...


^ that CrusaderFrank


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 24, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


YEAH!!!  He was a conservative!!!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 24, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Maybe the problem is that Frank only gets up on the Right side of the bed.

If he tried the Left side, his eyes would open, no longer clogged with the sleepy gunk of tired wingnut talking points.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 24, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


Thank you President Obama (praise be unto Him!)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 24, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...




There ya go!!!


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 24, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Can't be said enough about our TWO-TERM Obamessiah 

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Rozman (Jan 24, 2015)

I went to three gas stations in my area trying to buy "Obamagas"and not one station had it....
At my last stop I asked the manager why there wasn't a pump for OGas.
While the man was very polite he asked me to leave after a bit.
I ended up getting what they were pumping...Over $2.50 per gallon....

Where is this Obamagas that I hear so much about here?


----------



## Borillar (Jan 24, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


I wouldn't call him one of us, but I would say that we follow his example better than the right does. Well, lets see... He healed the sick. We have the affordable healthcare act. Republicans have "let him die" healthcare. He fed the hungry multitudes. We have foodstamps, WIC, and other programs. Republicans call them leeches and moochers and would rather they starve. Jesus threw moneychangers out of the temple. Right wing churches and televangelists are all about money. He said "Blessed are the peacemakers..." Rightwingers are a bunch of warmongers. The list goes on and on.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 24, 2015)

Rozman said:


> I went to three gas stations in my area trying to buy "Obamagas"and not one station had it....
> At my last stop I asked the manager why there wasn't a pump for OGas.
> While the man was very polite he asked me to leave after a bit.
> I ended up getting what they were pumping...Over $2.50 per gallon....
> ...




You twisted your decoder ring the wrong way.


----------



## Borillar (Jan 24, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > I went to three gas stations in my area trying to buy "Obamagas"and not one station had it....
> ...


Remember to turn it to the left next time.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 25, 2015)

price is still dropping  Thank you Barack


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

Obamagas!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

Ok, that moment was worth preserving for posterity, since these avis are not forever:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

With the price of Obamagas continuing to drop, this means that the American people have more money in their pockets to spend on other things, which then increases the profits that companies make and also ups the demand for more transport of goods,which means that more jobs are created, and....


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Jan 25, 2015)

It is unreal how so many liberals seem ignorant of the fact that Obama tried to shut down the very drilling that has done so much to reduce gas prices and to make us a net oil exporter. Luckily for the nation, Obama's EPA lawyers lost their case because they happened to get before a judge who had some common sense. 

So the drop in gas prices has happened IN SPITE of Obama, not because of him.

Also, we should not overlook the fact that businesses felt more encouraged to hire and invest again after the Republicans took control of the House, because they knew that no Obama wouldn't be able to ram through more of his socialistic, job-killing programs.

Businesses have been even more encouraged by the GOP takeover of the Senate.  Now they can breathe a little bit more easily, although we're far from out of the woods yet.

Questions for liberals: Do you know the average price of gas for the Bush years?  Do you know what the average price was when Bush left office?  When gas prices began to rise during Bush's last couple years, do you know how he responded? (Hint: He did the opposite of what Obama has been doing and trying to do.)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

mikegriffith1 said:


> It is unreal how so many liberals seem ignorant of the fact that Obama tried to shut down the very drilling that has done so much to reduce gas prices and to make us a net oil exporter. Luckily for the nation, Obama's EPA lawyers lost their case because they happened to get before a judge who had some common sense.
> 
> So the drop in gas prices has happened IN SPITE of Obama, not because of him.
> 
> ...




Gas rose to over $4 a gallon in the summer of 2008. So, yes, many of us know how expensive it was back then.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

Obamagas: on it's way down to $1.50 and the GOP can do nothing to stop it, damnit!!!


----------



## initforme (Jan 25, 2015)

This may be the first time I've ever heard anyone at the pumps say one decent thing about oil companies... usually its aloe about finding any way to get back at them and how to make them suffer somehow, some way.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 25, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > It is unreal how so many liberals seem ignorant of the fact that Obama tried to shut down the very drilling that has done so much to reduce gas prices and to make us a net oil exporter. Luckily for the nation, Obama's EPA lawyers lost their case because they happened to get before a judge who had some common sense.
> ...



It was $3.99 last summer, I expect them back up near there this summer.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 25, 2015)

mikegriffith1 said:


> It is unreal how so many liberals seem ignorant of the fact that Obama tried to shut down the very drilling that has done so much to reduce gas prices and to make us a net oil exporter. Luckily for the nation, Obama's EPA lawyers lost their case because they happened to get before a judge who had some common sense.
> 
> So the drop in gas prices has happened IN SPITE of Obama, not because of him.
> 
> ...



Yeah um, sorry, gasoline doesn't work that way.  The Widgets Works of Wackadoodleville works that way but not gasoline.  It has very little to do with what "we" produce or are doing and very much to do with what the world as a whole is doing.  And more than that, with what those who push pencils moving money around *think* the world is doing. 

And secondly, "we" don't do that drilling and producing anyway --- oil companies do that, and they don't work for "us" but for their shareholders and their bottom line.  So if the health of that bottom line says "send this product to China", that's where it goes.

And that's the way it worked in 2012, and 2008, and 1998 and on back.  And we all knew that.

You see Mike, the reason for this thread, and the Fox News thread, is to mock those disingenuous hacks, Mitt Romney at the head of the parade, who tried to pin a gas price "rise" (it was actually a correction) on a politician who's actually powerless to make that happen.  Now that the price has plummeted, they're hoist with their own rhetorical petard.  The most entertaining part of which of course is those hacks who now have to shift their entire bases of reasoning around 180° to get themselves into position to claim that, although when gas prices change to the higher value it's TheEvilObama® behind it, yet somehow when those prices change to a lower value it suddenly isn't.

And that right there is pure entertainment.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 25, 2015)

Rozman said:


> I went to three gas stations in my area trying to buy "Obamagas"and not one station had it....
> At my last stop I asked the manager why there wasn't a pump for OGas.
> While the man was very polite he asked me to leave after a bit.
> I ended up getting what they were pumping...Over $2.50 per gallon....
> ...


False.

It's $2.15 in Hempstead.







If conservatives didn't lie they would have nothing to say.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 25, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > It is unreal how so many liberals seem ignorant of the fact that Obama tried to shut down the very drilling that has done so much to reduce gas prices and to make us a net oil exporter. Luckily for the nation, Obama's EPA lawyers lost their case because they happened to get before a judge who had some common sense.
> ...



The highest gas prices recorded happened in 2012, so I'm not sure why you fixate on 2008. 

I fact Obama gas is now so low, it is effecting the low prices worldwide! What a guy.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 25, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > mikegriffith1 said:
> ...



Nope.  The record of (US average) $4.11 on July 7 2008 still stands as the highest ever.

That was in fact the whole reason it became a campaign "issue" (in quotes because of being a fake issue) with McCain and Palin trying to appeal to the low-infos with the "drill baby drill" malarkey.

Memories are short in politics...


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 25, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Gas prices and politics aren't related, they go up and down with world supply and demand. I was traveling a lot in 2011-2012, sorry it's that 2011-2012 effected my pocketbook and they were very close in price.

I also wasn't going to vote for McCain or Obama, so I really considered all they said was BS! That I was right about.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 25, 2015)

I put a $1 in my kawasaki today & it almost overflowed. Thank you Barack


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 26, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> I put a $1 in my kawasaki today & it almost overflowed. Thank you Barack


Greatest President of the 21 Century!


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 26, 2015)

Every time I fill my gas tank I think about Barack


----------



## plant (Jan 26, 2015)

How low will it go ... 1.77 in sw Ar, thanx President Obama !!


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > mikegriffith1 said:
> ...


From 2008...


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2015)

ObamaGas might go way down in price...

*Get ready for $10 oil*

At about $50 a barrel, crude oil prices are down by more than half from their June 2014 peak of $107. They may fall more, perhaps even as low as $10 to $20.​


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 18, 2015)

It's back up to 2.00 a gal here


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 19, 2015)

Having Obamagas is much, much better than having to live in a Hooverville.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 19, 2015)

Yea, I just paid $2 bucks down here with the lowest gas taxes in the country, it is going back up


----------



## Claudette (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes it is.

But don't expect Rightwinger to post a thread thanking Obama for higher gas prices.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 19, 2015)

The refinery workers are on strike you know?


----------



## Politico (Feb 19, 2015)

So 80 pages later. How is that Obamagas and mortgage payments working out for you?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 19, 2015)

I think Fox News is projecting $20 a gallon by January, 2016 but most intelligent forecasters are saying around $2.50 by January, 2016.


----------



## KissMy (Feb 19, 2015)

Politico said:


> So 80 pages later. How is that Obamagas and mortgage payments working out for you?



Very prophetic black woman. Gas prices are much lower. House prices & Mortgage payments are much lower.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 19, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Yea, I just paid $2 bucks down here with the lowest gas taxes in the country, it is going back up


My ( dem controlled state senate)is also planning on raising the gas tax.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 19, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> I think Fox News is projecting $20 a gallon by January



Fox News is really, really retarded, but I doubt they are that retarded.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 19, 2015)

This Fox News story is dated a month ago: Get Ready for $5-a-Gallon Gas in 2016

I think they predicted $5.00 gas by the 2012 election, too.

They are such optimists at Fox News.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Fox News is really, really retarded, but I doubt they are that retarded.
> 
> Maybe you misheard.  $20 a barrel for oil, maybe.



Maybe you are really, really retarded. Sarah G. is lying - it's what democrats do. Fox never said anything - a leftist with zero integrity made shit up and posted it as fact - it's what you leftists do.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Fox Legal Analyst: "I'm Hoping Gasoline's Going To Stay Close To Five Dollars In November ... No Joke"*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

g5000 said:


> This Fox News story is dated a month ago: Get Ready for $5-a-Gallon Gas in 2016
> 
> I think they predicted $5.00 gas by the 2012 election, too.
> 
> They are such optimists at Fox News.




So, you're lying through your fucking teeth again;

{But John Hofmeister, the former president of Shell Oil, believes that the big dip will be short-lived, with prices soaring as high as $5 a gallon by late 2016. }

So, not FOX, but the former president of Shell Oil made the prediction - you just lied because you're a democrats, and have no integrity....


----------



## g5000 (Feb 19, 2015)

WHY CHEAP GAS ISN'T GOOD


----------



## Siete (Feb 19, 2015)

Faux predicted a Romney win too, sooooo

a 5.00 prediction is pretty safe .. sooner or later Faux can tell all the RW idiots that they were right


----------



## whitehall (Feb 19, 2015)

Desperate times call for desperate propaganda. You almost gotta laugh that the only thing the radical left has to talk about is that gas is down to around $2.10 when it was $1.89 when Barry Hussein took office.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > This Fox News story is dated a month ago: Get Ready for $5-a-Gallon Gas in 2016
> ...


Fox News goes out and actively seeks doom and gloomers.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 19, 2015)

whitehall said:


> Desperate times call for desperate propaganda. You almost gotta laugh that the only thing the radical left has to talk about is that gas is down to around $2.10 when it was $1.89 when Barry Hussein took office.


$1.89, double digit unemployment, and bleeding 800,000 jobs a month.

Good times!


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Fox News is really, really retarded, but I doubt they are that retarded.
> ...


Shocking.... Not.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 19, 2015)

For the selective memories out there:


September 2008 – 432,000 jobs lost
October 2008 – 489,000 jobs lost
November 2008 – 803,000 jobs lost
December 2008 – 661,000 jobs lost

January 2009 – 818,000 jobs lost
February 2009 – 724,000 jobs lost
March 2009 – 799,000 jobs lost
April 2009 – 692,000 jobs lost
May 2009 – 361,000 jobs lost
June 2009 – 482,000 jobs lost
July 2009 – 339,000 jobs lost
August 2009 – 231,000 jobs lost
September 2009 – 199,000 jobs lost
October 2009 – 202,000 jobs lost
November 2009 - 64,000 jobs created
Lehman Brothers, Bear Stearns, IndyMac, Washington Mutual (biggest bank failure in history), umpteen other financial institutions.

But we had $1.89 gas, by golly!


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > This Fox News story is dated a month ago: Get Ready for $5-a-Gallon Gas in 2016
> ...


$5 gas will be the result of the GOP controlled Senate.

"The uptick appears to coincide with the biggest political change of the Obama Administration’s long tenure in Washington: the expectation of a new Republican Congress.”
- Mitch McConnell


----------



## Siete (Feb 19, 2015)

whitehall said:


> Desperate times call for desperate propaganda. You almost gotta laugh that the only thing the radical left has to talk about is that gas is down to around $2.10 when it was $1.89 when Barry Hussein took office.



Oil was $24 dollars a barrel BEFORE he was elected ... then went to 100$ a barrel BEFORE he was elected..


----------



## Siete (Feb 19, 2015)

Shell says ?

F Shell, ask the MAN with a grip on the oil prices ..

Good news for gas prices Saudi prince says oil will never cost 100 a barrel again syracuse.com


----------



## g5000 (Feb 19, 2015)

Every day that oil remains below $60 a barrel is a day Vladimir Putin eats his own guts.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

Siete said:


> Faux predicted a Romney win too, sooooo
> 
> a 5.00 prediction is pretty safe .. sooner or later Faux can tell all the RW idiots that they were right




Didn't you predict that your GLORIOUS party would sweep the 2014 midterms, Comrade?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Every day that oil remains below $60 a barrel is a day Vladimir Putin eats his own guts.



Since oil is less that $60 a barrel, yet gas is back up to $3 a gallon, WTF is going on?


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Every day that oil remains below $60 a barrel is a day Vladimir Putin eats his own guts.
> ...


Refineries are cutting production.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...


Too bad no one has a decent job to be able to afford the $2 gas


----------



## Siete (Feb 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > Faux predicted a Romney win too, sooooo
> ...




HUH?

uh, I don't have a glorious party. I am on record saying the Republicans would win the mid term elections hands down.

you imagine shit. you're an idiot.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Every day that oil remains below $60 a barrel is a day Vladimir Putin eats his own guts.
> ...


Gas is nowhere near $3.00 a gallon, dipshit.

Nice try.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 19, 2015)

AAA s Daily Fuel Gauge Report


----------



## g5000 (Feb 19, 2015)

What cost $*1.89* in 2008 would cost $*2.07* in 2014.

The Inflation Calculator

It does not go to 2015.  And we aren't bleeding 800,000 jobs a month.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 19, 2015)

Rambunctious said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


They are all working two part time jobs compensating for the one good job they lost. And still coming up short.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 19, 2015)

FAQ answered: why don't gasoline prices directly follow oil?


----------



## Siete (Feb 19, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Idiot much?


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 19, 2015)

Siete said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Honey bunny. The only job growth my state has seen in the last 5 years is with part time jobs. We are ranked 44 th.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 19, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Honey bunny. The only job growth my state has seen in the last 5 years is with part time jobs. We are ranked 44 th.


Let me guess.  You have a Republican governor.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 19, 2015)

g5000 said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Honey bunny. The only job growth my state has seen in the last 5 years is with part time jobs. We are ranked 44 th.
> ...


Nice try. Democrats have had a stronghold on the state for the last 60 years until a huge portion of them got ousted recently. And it's about freaken time too.


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 19, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> They are all working two part time jobs compensating for the one good job they lost. And still coming up short.


Pure BULLSHIT!


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 19, 2015)

g5000 said:


> For the selective memories out there:
> 
> 
> September 2008 – 432,000 jobs lost
> ...



Damn that Obama.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 19, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > They are all working two part time jobs compensating for the one good job they lost. And still coming up short.
> ...


Yeah. Actually a lot of them are unemployed still.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 19, 2015)

just filled the Benzo up w/ hi test last night at $2.81/gal. Thank  you  Mr. President


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 19, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


Only because CON$ are the laziest of the lazy.
Get a job you lazy leeches!


----------



## Kosh (Feb 19, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > For the selective memories out there:
> ...



Yes darn those far left drones in Congress!


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 19, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Ding dong here thinks only conservatives are unemployed.lol.


----------



## Siete (Feb 19, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



well, Honey Bunny, jobs lost to outsourcing will NEVER be replaced, and the massive job loss during the Bush recession adds to the flood of unemployment


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 19, 2015)

The economy sucks. If you think it is improving you are a victim of the Obama administration and their cohorts in the media. Yes oil prices are down but we all know Mr Obama would much rather that they were higher. He wants clean energy and the only way to accelerate his green agenda is to have high oil prices.
Look...go to your local mall and look around at all of the empty store fronts go ask any car salesman to tell you about the good ol days only 6 years ago. Count the days that a new restaurant will remain open in your city or town. I went to a mall last week and was shocked to see how many stores were closed. Now the enterprising mall owners did a smart thing and put in an indoor soccer field in one of the larger retail store fronts and a gymnastics school in another but that falls way short of what Macy's for example would lease that site for. I'm sorry; no one will make me believe that this economy is improving because it's not. No one will make me see something that is not there. Please Liberals! Wake up! Think for yourself for Gods sake and the sake of your children grandchildren and our country.


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 19, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


Funny how the Right says only Libs are unemployed. Interesting when you turn the claims of the Right back on them, suddenly the claims become stupid.


----------



## Politico (Feb 20, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > So 80 pages later. How is that Obamagas and mortgage payments working out for you?
> ...


You are delusional.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Obamagas: on it's way down to $1.50 and the GOP can do nothing to stop it, damnit!!!


The day Republican majority took their seats in the House & Senate (1/4//2015), gasoline prices started rrising. I posted on here back then that Republicans would cause that to happen, and they did.


----------



## Politico (Mar 8, 2015)

And more delusion. I love this thread.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 8, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Oil & Gasoline price stopped falling after Republicans took over the House & Senate. Since then Oil trading volume has exploded & Wallstreet Banks are hording oil, storing it on tankers hiding it way out in the ocean out of inventory. This is an Enron scam to tie up lots of oil tankers to slow oil transportation until prices rise. US refinery oil inputs slowed last week. Republicans always drive up oil & gas prices to pay back their big oil campaign backers who bought their way into office. We will be forced to pay & pay.



My January prophecy post came true and the Repubtard liars can't handle the truth.


----------



## hjmick (Mar 8, 2015)

Does no one have a clue? Do you all not know why prices have gone up? They will be dropping again in the not too distant future, and it will nit be because of Obama, the Democrats, or the Republicans...

A little research and a little reality, people, go a long way and will serve you well...



> Retail gasoline increased 0.3 cent to $2.458 a gallon Thursday, the highest level since Dec. 17, according to Heathrow, Florida-based AAA. After climbing 20 percent since Jan. 31, prices will rise by another 20 cents this month because of refinery maintenance and unexpected outages, the nation’s largest motoring group estimates.
> 
> Refineries are operating at the lowest rate in six weeks, government data show. Fuel production may slow further as more plants shut for seasonal maintenance. Gasoline is also climbing as the panic in oil markets subsides, with volatility the lowest in three months. The gain threatens to reduce the windfall to U.S. drivers from last year’s plunge.
> 
> “The refinery problems led to increases in futures and wholesale prices,” Andy Lipow, president of Lipow Oil Associates LLC, an energy consulting firm in Houston, said by phone Thursday. “Gasoline doesn’t go up and down with crude oil. The problems are more on the gasoline front.”



Gas Pump Prices Rising 5 Times Faster Than Crude Oil in U.S.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 8, 2015)

KissMy said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Oil & Gasoline price stopped falling after Republicans took over the House & Senate. Since then Oil trading volume has exploded & Wallstreet Banks are hording oil, storing it on tankers hiding it way out in the ocean out of inventory. This is an Enron scam to tie up lots of oil tankers to slow oil transportation until prices rise. US refinery oil inputs slowed last week. Republicans always drive up oil & gas prices to pay back their big oil campaign backers who bought their way into office. We will be forced to pay & pay.
> ...



Another prophetic post with facts Repubtards can't handle.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 8, 2015)

hjmick said:


> Does no one have a clue? Do you all not know why prices have gone up? They will be dropping again in the not too distant future, and it will nit be because of Obama, the Democrats, or the Republicans...
> 
> A little research and a little reality, people, go a long way and will serve you well...
> 
> ...



Your lies are bullshit. Those refineries didn't have outages until after Feb 18 & March 2nd. Gasoline prices have been soaring since Republicans took office on January 4th. Since then over 100 oil super tankers have been filed with oil & floating out in the ocean to cut supply to refineries & extract higher profits at consumers expense.


----------



## hjmick (Mar 8, 2015)

KissMy said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Does no one have a clue? Do you all not know why prices have gone up? They will be dropping again in the not too distant future, and it will nit be because of Obama, the Democrats, or the Republicans...
> ...



Whatever you say, dipshit. You just prove that there is no reasoning with an individual who is predisposed to a particular ideology...


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 8, 2015)

rw'ers going to boycott Obamagas?


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Obamagas: on it's way down to $1.50 and the GOP can do nothing to stop it, damnit!!!
> ...


Why lie? This thread actually recorded the changes in gas prices and it wasn't until February (page #79) when the price began to rise.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 8, 2015)

Gas here soared 20% between Monday and Friday of this week and another 10% first thing Saturday morning.

If we're "thanking President Obama" for the earlier fall in prices let us now thank Him for his screwing the pooch on this one....and screwing us all at the same time.  A man of two dicks?


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Dot Com (Mar 8, 2015)

Gas is still very cheap where I reside. Thank you Mr. President.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 8, 2015)

Wholesale RBOB Gasoline prices reversed their decline and started rising early January. Only dishonest assholes post delayed pump prices. Wholesale RBOB Gas prices actually fell after refinery outages.


----------



## kaz (Mar 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...



True, only someone as truly inept as Obama cam set out to raise gas prices and have them plummet


----------



## kaz (Mar 8, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Gas is still very cheap where I reside. Thank you Mr. President.



What was Obama's policy that caused gas prices to fall?


----------



## kaz (Mar 8, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Obamagas is just one other thing the Republicans will try to overturn.  Anything good for Americans is just not good for them.



Um...who has tried to raise gas prices other than Democrats?  Take your head out of the kool-aid bowl


----------



## Pogo (Mar 8, 2015)

kaz said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Obamagas is just one other thing the Republicans will try to overturn.  Anything good for Americans is just not good for them.
> ...



Democrats have no power to raise gas prices.  Nor do Republicans.  Nor do socialists, fascists, communists, anarchists, liberals, conservatives, Whigs, Tories, Greens, Reds, Blues, Purples, Know-Nothings or the entirely apolitical.  It's determined in the international trading bazaar.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 8, 2015)

kaz said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Gas is still very cheap where I reside. Thank you Mr. President.
> ...



This thread completely sails over your head huh?

Here again, the major clue:

“Since the president has been president, the cost of gasoline has doubled. Not exactly what he might have hoped for. … He’s said it’s not my fault. By the way, we’ve gone from ‘Yes, we can’ to ‘It’s not my fault.’ Well, this is in fact his fault.” – Mitt Romney (March 2012)​Clue #2:
sat·ire
ˈsaˌtī(ə)r/
_noun_
noun: *satire*
the use of humor, irony, exaggeration, or ridicule to expose and criticize people's stupidity or vices, particularly in the context of contemporary politics and other topical issues.​


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 8, 2015)

kaz said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Gas is still very cheap where I reside. Thank you Mr. President.
> ...


here you go my republ....errr.....libertarian   friend 

Higher gas prices The Republican plan to blame high gas prices on President Obama.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm only paying $1.66 a gallon. I am still using Obamagas, looks like everyone else don't know where they moved it to.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 8, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



It may work, Democrat blamed Bush and it seemed to work. 

Really stupid but Democrats took the bait.


----------



## Plasmaball (Mar 8, 2015)

kaz said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Obamagas is just one other thing the Republicans will try to overturn.  Anything good for Americans is just not good for them.
> ...


well this isnt true. Plenty of Republicans would like to raise taxes on gas. Utah is one example. 

Regardless Obama has very little to do with as prices.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

kaz said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Gas is still very cheap where I reside. Thank you Mr. President.
> ...


For one, it was raising fuel efficiency standards in automobiles. That helped lower consumption, which in turn, helped lower demand.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Mar 8, 2015)

The price of gas is set by market forces.   Supply is up because of  fracking, which I have a problem with, but since it increases domestic supply ( read not supply coming from arab nations) I am thrilled with it.

I understand that 0bama has struggled to prevent canadian gas through the Keystone pipeline, and fracking, he has, in effect, struggled to keep gasoline prices high.   Fracking has beat 0bama.   Lower gas prices have come despite, not because of, 0bama.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Lol! What a bunch of bullshit!


----------



## Pogo (Mar 8, 2015)

Baruch Menachem said:


> The price of gas is set by market forces.   Supply is up because of  fracking, which I have a problem with, but since it increases domestic supply ( read not supply coming from arab nations) I am thrilled with it.
> 
> I understand that 0bama has struggled to prevent canadian gas through the Keystone pipeline, and fracking, he has, in effect, struggled to keep gasoline prices high.   Fracking has beat 0bama.   Lower gas prices have come despite, not because of, 0bama.



"Domestic supply" is pretty much a meaningless term.  Oil companies are multinational; they sell where the market is, not where the border is.  That's why the argument that Keystone somehow has some bearing on domestic prices runs on fumes -- all the pipeline does is facilitate raw material for Big Oil to process to ship to Asia.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 8, 2015)

Yesterday when I got gas it was $4.65 gal.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Mar 8, 2015)

true that gas is fungible worldwide.  However, a greater supply, which we have with fracking lowers prices everywhere.   and getting a supply to where the demand is also lowered price, if it ever happened.  and a supply here as opposed to supply in Saudi is a good thing,  however nasty fracking is


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


I understand; to rightwingnuts, reality is bullshit and bullshit is reality.

*Obama Boosts Fuel Economy Standards Despite Detroit's Woes*

Walking a tightrope between keeping its environmental pledges and trying to help struggling U.S. automakers, the Obama administration announced today the first increase in fuel economy standards for cars in more than 25 years. But to the dismay of environmentalists, the new standard doesn't go as far as a proposal that the Bush administration offered in 2008 but quickly abandoned.

The move increases fuel economy standards for light vehicles in 2011 to 27.3 miles per gallon, or 8 percent over the 2010-model-year requirement. New cars will have to meet a standard of 30.2 miles per gallon. The standards will save 887 million gallons of fuel and reduce carbon emissions by 8.3 million metric tons, according to the Department of Transportation.​


----------



## KissMy (Mar 8, 2015)

I filled up my tanks on January 4th 2015 in Hannibal, MO for $1.49/gallon. Gasoline prices are up over 30% since Republicans took over.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Yesterday when I got gas it was $4.65 gal.


That included the cost of you blowing the cashier when you paid him.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



World consumption, OPEC have more to do with oil prices. World consumption is up 5%, OPEC had dropped prices. Watch for prices to increase this summer to last year's levels. If you want Obama take credit for the low, then you must give him blame when it goes high this summer.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


What does any of that have to do with what I posted, which you called, _"bullshit?"_


----------



## SuperDemocrat (Mar 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



His policy had nothing to do with the prices falling, it is complete bullshit.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...



Now that's funny, I thought you loons told us not too long ago that Oblahblah had nothing to do with gas prices, despite passing all kinds of anti oil company legislation and not allowing the pipeline to be constructed. Didn't the asshole just veto it yet again a few days ago?


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


You must be an idiot then because only an idiot would believe that either raising fuel efficiency standards doesn't lower consumption or that lower consumption doesn't lower demand or that lower demand doesn't lower prices.

Which of those do you deny?


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



It helps us in not relying as much on world oil, however US consumption is down less than 2% in the last 5 years. That hardly influences prices. 

The demand worldwide is up 5%, that will not lower costs. 

A bigger influence is US production, and through fracking US production is at an all time high. 

Again, OPEC and world consumption have more of an impact than fuel mileage. If world consumption is up 5% and US consumption is down 2%, which has more of an impact on world prices?

Thanks for the name calling, it lets me know how juvenile you are.


----------



## kaz (Mar 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



LOL, clueless as always.  When Obama blocks drilling offshore and in Alaska and tries to block fracking those reduce supply and cause prices to go up.  The obvious as always is way beyond you.  Take an economics course, you'll learn about supply and demand curves in the first class


----------



## kaz (Mar 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Yes, idiot, I'm a Republican.  You mentioned that before.  You're not very bright


----------



## Pogo (Mar 8, 2015)

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Obviously I know far more about the oil biz than you do.  Might wanna sit this one out.  When you're reduced to argumentum ad populum you're running on empty.

"Supply and demand"... sheesh.

As already noted, the whole point of this thread -- satire --  is completely over your head.


----------



## kaz (Mar 8, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



That doesn't answer the question.  I asked what Obama's policy was that lead to lower gas prices.  Criticizing the Republicans doesn't do that.  What policy of his would cause lower prices since you credit him with gas prices?  Or do you just admit it's the kool-aid talking?


----------



## kaz (Mar 8, 2015)

Plasmaball said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



When Obama blocks exploration and development such as off shore, Alaska, fracking, Keystone, that clearly does affect oil prices.  Again, if liberals would just take one economics class and grasp supply and demand curves it would change everything for you


----------



## kaz (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



That's like crediting your squirt gun for watering your lawn in a thunderstorm.  Any effect Obama had on fuel efficiency has been a tiny drop in the bucket, there is no way it would have been more than a tiny blip on oil prices.  If that's your go to example, you just admitted he had no real downward effect on oil prices.

That has also been dwarfed by the negatives I keep mentioning of his blocking exploration off shore and in Alaska and fighting fracking


----------



## kaz (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Again drop in the bucket.  Seriously, you think we're pumping a million barrels a day more than we use because of Obama and his contribution to fuel efficinct cars.   That's so naive it's adorable.  Here's a cookie, run along and play


----------



## kaz (Mar 8, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Democrats wouldn't blame Obama for crapping his own pants


----------



## kaz (Mar 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You are committing the logical fallacy referred to as you don't have a fucking clue.  So you have no response to the points I take it.  You know nothing about the oil industry or economics, that is the one thing you've made clear.

Obama has as a policy negatively affected supply.  That means his policies drive up prices, not down.  Obama is not the only factor, which is why they are going down, the downward pressure on price now is massive compared to Obama's upward pressure.  But that does mean he gets no credit for a price fall he fought against


----------



## Pogo (Mar 8, 2015)

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...




"Supply" is not a domestic, son.  It's international.  Gas pump prices are set on the international market.  No POTUS can influence that.  Period.

This entire thread is a joke for the gullible, and you're still taking the bait.  Unbelievable.

Sorry, did I say "son"?  Let's go with "child".


----------



## kaz (Mar 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



OK, simpleton, I'll dumb this down for you.

Yes, oil is an international commodity, the United States is part of the world.  All oil we produce is part of global supply, all oil we consume is part of oil demand.  The equation is not just us, but we are part of the equation.

By trying to block exploration, Obama is working to reduce oil supply.  That means he's working to drive up oil prices.  As a global calculation, there are many more stronger upward pressures on supply, which is why oil is plummeting anyway.  

So it hasn't worked, but to credit him with falling prices when his actions have been to drive up prices is retarded.

If you have a cup and are dumping water out of your pool while a thunderstorm fills it far faster than you are taking it out, you didn't make much difference.  But you don't get credit for filling the pool when your efforts were to empty it.

This is simple, logical, intuitive and based on pure basic economics.  Admit it, it's still completely over your head, isn't it?


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you big oil......despite attacks by obama and the anti progress democrats who want us chained to terrorist, oil producing nations, your advances in fracking technology have made the U.S. energy independent....thank you...keep up the fight.....


----------



## Plasmaball (Mar 8, 2015)

kaz said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



when you have the shale boom in the midwest, OPEC continuing to pump out the same level of oil, when the world economy slows down and stops buying up oil, you have a crash in prices. 

But sure we can say your retarded explanation is the key reason why oil and gas prices dropped over the winter. Its all the lefts fault.. Clearly you dont understand the issue. I'd go talk about something else you can blame the left on. Like turnips or something.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 8, 2015)

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Drop in the bucket.  OPEC is the biggest influence on global supply; if the world market price dips too low for their taste, they simply cut production; too high, they increase.  Then they go to lunch.  That's why the EIA -- during the Bush Administration -- estimated that the entire effect of opening both ANWR and OCS would be on the order of pocket change.  It's like going to the ocean with an empty 55 gallon barrel thinking you're gonna make the ocean smaller.  You're not.



kaz said:


> So it hasn't worked, but to credit him with falling prices when his actions have been to drive up prices is retarded.



Again, it's called "satire".  And it's tedious to have to essplain humor to an entity too dim to comprehend it but everybody already knows the position of POTUS doesn't have that kind of influence.  Hence the satire.  The butt isn't O'bama -- it's Romney.  And I already gave you these clues but they continue to sail blithely over your head.



kaz said:


> [If you have a cup and are dumping water out of your pool while a thunderstorm fills it far faster than you are taking it out, you didn't make much difference.  But you don't get credit for filling the pool when your efforts were to empty it.



No shit Sherlock.  That's what I've been saying.



kaz said:


> [This is simple, logical, intuitive and based on pure basic economics.  Admit it, it's still completely over your head, isn't it?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 8, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Thank you big oil......despite attacks by obama and the anti progress democrats who want us chained to terrorist, oil producing nations, your advances in fracking technology have made the U.S. energy independent....thank you...keep up the fight.....



^^ Fascist worshipping at the feet of Corporatia 

Guess what Einstein -- the U.S. is not "energy independent".  Nor does Big Oil work for "the U.S.".  Big Oil works for Profits.


----------



## Plasmaball (Mar 8, 2015)

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Obama is not trying to curb production. U.S. Seen as Biggest Oil Producer After Overtaking Saudi - Bloomberg Business
as of july 4th 2014 we were the biggest, and EVEN if we lost the number one spot we are number two. again you dont know what you are talking about.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you big oil......despite attacks by obama and the anti progress democrats who want us chained to terrorist, oil producing nations, your advances in fracking technology have made the U.S. energy independent....thank you...keep up the fight.....
> ...




good....big oil should work for profit......working for "The U.S." would lead to what has happened in other countries where the people "worked for" their governments...death camps, genocide........


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 8, 2015)

Plasmaball said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



He is too trying to limit production........he just can't stop it.....just because we are still producing oil and gas and coal...despite his efforts.......doesn't mean he isn't doing all he can to stop it......


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 8, 2015)

kaz said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


You're not that bright. My link proves that REPUBLICANS (AKA- you) said that the President is responsible for gas prices.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> "Supply" is not a domestic, son.  It's international.  Gas pump prices are set on the international market.  No POTUS can influence that.  Period.
> 
> This entire thread is a joke for the gullible, and you're still taking the bait.  Unbelievable.
> 
> Sorry, did I say "son"?  Let's go with "child".


^ that. He either is incredibly naive or playing dumb. Either way, it doesn't look good for him.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 8, 2015)

Responsible for trying to increase gas prices.........sure....


----------



## kaz (Mar 8, 2015)

Plasmaball said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Swish, you didn't respond to a single point I made, you stated a bunch of things that didn't contradict me and made it sound like  a lecture


----------



## kaz (Mar 8, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Wow, I'm a Republican, lol, you worked on that insult all day, didn't you?   Did you cry when you came up with that one?

Here is my question.  Since you can't read so well, I'll say it slower this time.  Maybe you can sound out the words or get someone to help you read it.  You credit Obama with lower gas prices, you said thank you to him.

What --- was --- Obama's --- policy --- that --- caused --- gas --- prices --- to --- fall?

You said he caused it, my question to you is what action he took to cause it.  Phoning a friend to explain the question is sort of a waste of a lifeline, but you may need it at this point since you aren't grasping it on your own


----------



## kaz (Mar 8, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > "Supply" is not a domestic, son.  It's international.  Gas pump prices are set on the international market.  No POTUS can influence that.  Period.
> ...



You simpletons don't think the US is part of the global supply and demand and it's not looking good for me?  LOL


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 8, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> here you go my republ....errr.....libertarian   friend
> 
> Higher gas prices The Republican plan to blame high gas prices on President Obama.


kaz doesn't even know what his own party has done EVEN when it comes to their ploys on Presidential campaigns.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


There are many factors contributing to fluctuations in oil consumption over the last five years. Including, but not limited to, population growth and coming out of a major recession. After weighing those, the decrease due to fuel efficiency standards is more than the 2% total shift in consumption.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

Up $.40 a gal in the last 2 weeks! Almost a 20% rise from the low!


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


To clarify your nonsense, Obama did not block offshore drilling with the intent of driving prices up, nor did he block it permanently. He blocked offshore drilling in response to one of, if not thee worst, offshore oil rig disasters of all time when the Deepwater Horizon blew up and sank. Following that disaster, he enforced a moratorium on deep water drilling while an investigation was underway to ensure the safety of other such rigs. Just prior the Deepwater Horizon accident, Obama opened up many areas for offshore drilling ...

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/31/science/earth/31energy.html?_r=0

As far as Obama on fracking ... while he sought to increase regulations on fracking, he took heat from the left for opening the Gulf to fracking ....

Obama Opened Floodgates for Offshore Fracking in Recent Gulf of Mexico Lease Steve Horn

... took heat from a California judge after Obama opened federal land there to fracking...

Judge rules administration overlooked fracking risks in California mineral leases Reuters

... and pushed for even more fracking to create hundreds of thousands of jobs ...

Obama Pushes Natural-Gas Fracking to Create 600 000 Jobs - Bloomberg Business


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Then how do you explain this ... ?

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/31/science/earth/31energy.html


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Up $.40 a gal in the last 2 weeks! Almost a 20% rise from the low!


"The uptick appears to coincide with the biggest political change of the Obama Administration’s long tenure in Washington: the expectation of a new Republican Congress.”
- Mitch McConnell


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



No it's not we consume 361.5 million gallons of gas a day, the fuel efficiency standards are used up in less than 2.5 days. That would put it at less than one percent which would not influence gas prices at all. It's a nice idea but it doesn't hold up.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 8, 2015)

Obamagas?  So now it is called Obamagas but not the other five years.  Gotcha


----------



## BluesLegend (Mar 8, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Up $.40 a gal in the last 2 weeks! Almost a 20% rise from the low!
> ...



Or...as widely reported other actual reasons. /eyeroll


----------



## Plasmaball (Mar 8, 2015)

kaz said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


no i gave you facts. End of debate


----------



## Plasmaball (Mar 8, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


he really isnt.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Strange how you call an 8% drop in automobile consumption, "a drop in the bucket?" That clearly contributed to the decrease in consumption and the decrease in prices.

And this is just the beginning. Obama's plan extends to 2025, when automakers are required to meet a minimum of 54 MPG; at which point, we can hope to see as much as a 2 million barrel per day decrease in consumption. Of course, Republicans & Conservatives will need to be reminded then too for why gas prices are as low as they are.

Oh, and I don't accept cookies from strangers and few are as strange as you. Not too mention, Republican cookies are loaded with stupid; which explains a lot as rightwingers feast on 'em.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 8, 2015)

Has anyone noticed since this thread was started gas has gone back over $2.00 dollars a gallon? Just saying.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


The decrease in consumption in automobiles is about 8%. Not less than 1%


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Mar 8, 2015)

Plasmaball said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



OH!  Now THAT is a wonderful concession.
_
Your concession is duly noted and summarily accepted._


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Mar 8, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Has anyone noticed since this thread was started gas has gone back over $2.00 dollars a gallon? Just saying.



Oh yeah... The lowest is $2.49 here... up from the 2.28 bottom.


----------



## Plasmaball (Mar 8, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


oh its you...


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



We use 363.5 BILLIONS of gallons of gas a year. Your figures show 886 MILLION gallons of gas are saved. It is well below 1%, it is not enough to bring the demand down. No difference, nothing.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Mar 8, 2015)

Plasmaball said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



A Re-Concession?  

Your Re-Concession is duly noted and summarily accepted.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Up $.40 a gal in the last 2 weeks! Almost a 20% rise from the low!
> ...


Nice try Ed new Congress was over 6 weeks ago, this RISE is 2 weeks old! Next LIE?


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


The increase in efficiency standards was 8%. That 887 million gallons figure does not specify a timeframe.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

Oil last traded 2 minutes ago at $49.64 a bbl. Mighty low price for a $.40 increase in 2 weeks, as oil was trading then at -$1.50 to +$.50 bbl. on swings in the market


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Overall consumption in the US is down less than 2% over 5 years, Your light auto savings amounts to far less we you consider all the other vehicles on the road, including 18 wheelers, 4X4's, SUV's and on and on. Again with world consumption up overall, we can assume that the policy does nothing on the big picture of oil prices which are determined by OPEC and not Obama.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Oil last traded 2 minutes ago at $49.64 a bbl. Mighty low price for a $.40 increase in 2 weeks, as oil was trading then at -$1.50 to +$.50 bbl. on swings in the market



I blame the Republican Congress


----------



## Antares (Mar 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...



"*Republicans do not love America"*

You are just unhappy that we think you should earn your own keep.


----------



## Antares (Mar 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...



"*Republicans do not love America"*

We built America.

You are just unhappy that we think you should earn your own keep.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Mar 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Oil last traded 2 minutes ago at $49.64 a bbl. Mighty low price for a $.40 increase in 2 weeks, as oil was trading then at -$1.50 to +$.50 bbl. on swings in the market
> ...


Of course you do... all Relativists do.

Such is the nature of delusion.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Oil last traded 2 minutes ago at $49.64 a bbl. Mighty low price for a $.40 increase in 2 weeks, as oil was trading then at -$1.50 to +$.50 bbl. on swings in the market
> ...



You can blame whoever you want, you're ALWAYS wrong, or lying! We all know this!


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Obamagas had dropped  dollar a gallon until Republicans took over Congress

They obviously so us out to big oil


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Mar 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Obamagas had dropped  dollar a gallon until Republicans took over Congress...



ROFLMNAO!

Deceit, FRAUD and Ignorance... The Fundamental Elements of Left-think.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Lowest price oil hit was around $45.50 on Jan. 30, well into the Republican Congress, any other lies you'd like me to correct you on?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 8, 2015)

The Failed Republican Congress has established raising the price of Obamagas as their first priority


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> The Failed Republican Congress has established raising the price of Obamagas as their first priority


The real truth is that the refineries have cut back production since there is such a glut of oil. IF they started to OVERSTOCK gas again, the price would fall.... the president can mandate that...he has a pen and a phone, and can write an E.O. to that effect!

But thanks for making yourself look like the biggest fool on the board.... it wasn't hard for you!


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Well then all we can go by is that our oil consumption is down less than 2%, the world's oil consumption is up 5%. World consumption will determine prices more than the US policy. So Obama's policy may make you feel good, it has no effect on the world prices on gas.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> The Failed Republican Congress has established raising the price of Obamagas as their first priority



 I'm paying $1.59 a gallon, I'm still buying Obamagas.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The Failed Republican Congress has established raising the price of Obamagas as their first priority
> ...


Bullshit .....shameless suck up

Republicans sold us out in an attempt to jack up the price of Obamagas

They can't stand prices below $2 a gallon


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 8, 2015)

No wonder nobody ever cared about tarsands. Thanks Obama


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


To deny decreasing consumption decreases prices is to deny the laws of economics. Even going with your figures of a 2% decrease over the last 5 years; that ignores the reality that there would not have been a decrease at all if not for Obama's policies. Again, the laws of supply and demand step in. I am in no way ignoring the impact of fracking in the U.S. or the impact of OPEC manipulating prices; which have had the greatest impact on prices. I am certain Obama's policies contributed to the drop. And the policy I mentioned is not the only one.

Obama to Open Offshore Areas to Oil Drilling for First Time


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Bookmarked to throw in this 's face the next time he claims I lied... you are unbelievable, but then again, you are a lying subversive pile of dog shit!

Gas Rises as Refineries Close for Maintenance While Oil Supply Grows


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



So Republican assholes ordered the refineries closed

They will do anything to keep Americans from paying low prices for gas

Why do Republicans hate Americans?


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Tripling down on stupid!!!!

*Workers at nation's largest oil refinery join growing strike*

CBS News ^
The first nationwide oil refinery strike in more than 30 years expanded this weekend in a labor dispute that may start having more of an impact on the price consumers pay for gasoline. The United Steelworkers union (USW) said Saturday that workers at the largest refinery in the U.S., the Motiva Enterprises refinery in Port Arthur, Texas, started their strike at midnight Friday. Employees at two other refineries and a chemical plant in Louisiana started their strike at the end of Saturday. The USW represents workers at 65 refineries that produce about two-thirds of the oil in the U.S The...


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


America hating republicans caused a strike to shut down our oil refining and drive up the price of Obamagas

Do we need any more evidence that Republicans are not like you and I?  That they grow up hating America ?


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Holyfuckingshit! 

As usual,  vagisil , *YOU* provide the link which proves you're an imbecile.

Despite your ignorance that refineries scaled back production _"*since* there is such a glut of oil,"_ your link says they actually scaled back due to maintenance.

And had you clicked on the link in the article *you* linked, you would have learned refineries typically shut down for maintenance this time of year.

As always, you lose because you're a loser.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Mar 8, 2015)

Sorry bout that,





rightwinger said:


> Not bad for a community organizer




1. Starting in 2009 prices went through the roof, why did it take so long before Obama did something genius?
2. Thats 6 years of price gouging right?
3. Thats most of his presidency at this point amiright?
4. So all in all Obama is a fuck up.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## squeeze berry (Mar 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



what a liar


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said he waited to do something about it?? That's your strawman, not reality. In 2009, he increased fuel efficiency standards. In 2010, he opened huge swaths to offshore drilling. In 2012, he pushed for more fracking. But these actions take years to return a benefit.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The U.S. has decreased consumption, the world, the arena that oil is sold on is up 5% overall. Prices to the U.S. will not decrease as long as world demand is up.

Increasing light automobiles gas mileage is a good thing but it doesn't move oil prices up or down.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Did the article say there was a glut of oil....I'm sorry that you are such a fucking little fag, and OCD over the inconsequential that you BLOW YOURSELF!....From the article...

The price has rebounded as refineries have shut down for maintenance. "There’s a huge mountain of crude oil sitting out there … but it’s not getting to the refineries," *says Aaron Task of Yahoo Finance*.
You see there is a huge mountain of crude, and that is why they are shut down for maintenance so that they can be tooled to handle that HUGE AMOUNT OF OIL!!!!!

You have been bitch slapped WORSE than the fucking rightwingnut, PAWNED...AGAIN!...Oh and .....


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


And yet, prices in the U.S. were down some 46% since last Spring before bouncing back up in recent weeks.

So much for your post.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Fracking on PRIVATE LAND tends to do that.....


----------



## Antares (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...



Shut up dipshit, it's mostly from Private leases and you know it.

Take your hero worship and shove it.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


You're such a dolt,  vagisil . But you know that, right??

It doesn't matter that the article stated there is a "mountain of crude oil sitting out there." Your idiotic claim wasn't just that there is a "glut of oil" ... you moronically claimed that "glut of oil" was the reason refineries back off production. Your own article laughs at you as it explains the actual reason is maintenance. Maintenance on refineries which typically occurs this time of year regardless how much crude is available.

You lose because you're a loser. That will never change.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Antares said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > chesswarsnow said:
> ...


You're a fucking retard.  Quote me denying production is up mostly due to private leases....?


----------



## Antares (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Really red helmet boy, show me where you ever said it was?
.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Sorry  that you haven't the IQ to realize they closed down for maintenance in order to process the oil more efficiently.... why do it for anything else, if NOT BROKEN and a GLUT of oil to refine?...Oh, I'm asking a complete idiot...BUT he is our entertainment, little OCDPawn will now continue to argue the logical and only reason, but go ahead, I need more chuckles.... What a liberal idiot you are!


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Antares said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...


You remain a fucking retard. And that you can't quote me denying it proves as much since you just shoved your foot in your mouth as deep as it can go. Though to your credit, that was only a foot. You don't want to know what  vagisil  shoves in his mouth. 

Oh, and post #934 answers your question.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Well we know you suck obuma cock, that's enough, we don't need pictures!


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



And it had NOTHING to do with Obama's policies!  

So much for your theory.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Moron ... err, I mean,  vagisil  ..... had you actually read through *your own link*, you would have discovered a link to man they were quoting....

_“Refineries are in what’s called the 'shoulder season,' where they shoulder some of their capacity,” says Task.  *Gas prices typically rise this time of year because many U.S. oil and gas refineries shut down to perform maintenance.* As a result, prices peak in the spring as a result just as weather warms up and drivers start driving more.  “So there’s a huge mountain of crude oil sitting out there…But it’s sitting there and it’s not getting to the refineries” ~ Aaron Task_​
Are you capable of understanding what that means? I'm fairly certain you're not. You simply don't possess enough intelligence.  So lemme 'splain it to ya, Lucy. Refineries shut down this time of year every year for maintenance. According to Aaron Task, the closure of the refineries is due to maintenance, not to how much crude they process. Furthermore, Mr. task indicates the "glut of oil," as you put it, is due to the closure of the refineries because as he puts it, _"there’s a huge mountain of crude oil sitting out there…But it’s sitting there and it’s not getting to the refineries,"_


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Now you're spouting nonsense. Of course Obama's policies have affected prices at the pumps. You can't increase production and decrease consumption and not have an effect on the price. I know you wish this were true, but it simply defies the laws of supply and demand.

Meanwhile, you actually posted global demand is up 5% and that prices in the U.S. wouldn't fall as long as global demand is up -- only prices in the U.S. actually fell dramatically despite your idiotic claim.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...


Ahhh, the ever popular rightard intellect of the pre-K equivalent of, _"I know you are but what am I?"_

I'm shocked you could attain such a high level of a retort,  vagisil ? I actually thought pre-K was above your reach.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



And WHY do they do maintenance you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to make the refineries MORE EFFICIENT to handle the glut that will be used as SPRING AND SUMMER DRIVING drive up the use of gasoline....Like I said, this fagot hasn't the MIND to logically think.... BUT THANKS for making yourself look like the fucking  you are! Liberalism, IS A MENTAL DISORDER here's the perfect example of a 2 digit IQ NOT knowing why things are done.... LARGER DEMAND in the summer so refineries make their machinery more efficient! OCD Pawned....again!!!!


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


No, you moron. The article explains the glut is caused by the refineries shutting down.

How can you possibly be this fucking stupid??


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You haven't the intelligence to go to a pre-K! But little fagot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pawn, thinks he's brilliant, when a 5 W. bulb outshines his limited abilities!  BUT FUNNY!


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



No asshole, the glut was from the increased supply from private land fracking, but YOU are that stupid!


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Howls the monkey who claimed refineries shut down due to a "glut of oil" and then produces the evidence which proves he's a  flaming imbecile.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


And yet, you provided the evidence which showed the glut was caused by refineries shutting down due to annual maintenance. 

You never tire of making an ass of yourself, do ya,  vagisil ?


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

Fuel Fix Has President Obama increased drilling We FuelFact it

I need NOT waste my time on this fucking moran!


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Ok, I didn't realize I was working with a person with no idea about market forces. fracking was increasing the supply, OPEC doesn't want fracking because it hurts them. January is a low demand time for oil. OPEC  wanted to slow fracking, they cut their prices and it did work, many in the Dakotas were laid off. The price fell and now with higher demand, with refineries closing down for maintenance we see the seasonal upswing in oil. It will peak in August as it does every year. Obama has NO effect on the price, none. That is your argument and it has been blown out of the water.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

Well look at this FRACKING has added so much to our supply we will PASS Saudi Arabia production!...OCD Pawned....again!

Thanks to Fracking U.S. Will Pass Saudi Arabia In Oil Production


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh My!!!!! More to pile on the OCD PAWN!!!

Oil product glut coming as refineries mushroom - IEA Reuters


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Only BUSH was responsible for the oil price rise...Never the obomanation!


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


After you claimed prices wouldn't come down in the U.S. until global demand eased, even though prices actually came down 46% despite global demand, I would suggest you are among the last people to accuse others of having no idea about market forces.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I didn't say prices wouldn't come down, I said the world market determines prices, not US consumption. You are the person claiming that Obama has brought prices down through his policies, even though they have had no effect on the world market. Pretty simple, you claim Obama brought prices down, you are wrong. The world market determines the price.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



This subversive has the worst case of ...






Of all the demented subversives that post here! He actually thinks his shit doesn't stink! What a fucking LOSER!!!!


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Oh My!!!!! More to pile on the OCD PAWN!!!
> 
> Oil product glut coming as refineries mushroom - IEA Reuters


It's amazing anyone can be as stupid as you and not Darwin themselves out of existence. 

Moron, what do you think that article proves?


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Oh My!!!!! More to pile on the OCD PAWN!!!
> ...



First off, it proves you don't know what you talk about, second, it shows your NPD to the fullest extent of your condition, and third, YOU are my entertainment, you simply are that much a fag! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Roll on little PAWNED...again!


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


You didn't say prices wouldn't come down?? Let's review what you said ...

_"The U.S. has decreased consumption, the world, the arena that oil is sold on is up over 5% overall. *Prices to the U.S. will not decrease as long as world demand is up.*"_​
Well there it is ... straight from your keyboard. Unless you claim someone else typed that?


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Ummm ... you claimed the glut on the market was the reason refineries were shutting down. *You* posted an article which refuted *you*. You really are that stupid that you call yourself an idiot.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



No, it didn't you just don't know how to read! You fucking idiot... why shut down for maintenance? YOU are my entertainment, NPDBoy!






 roll on Fag PAWN! ...Roll on!


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Of course you did. Do you think it matters if you can understand that or not?  You posted a link to an article explaining refineries shut down this time of year to perform maintenance. It doesn't actually explain why. What it DOES explain is that shutdown causes a glut of oil -- not the other way around which is what you idiotically claimed.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Which all has nothing to do with your claim that Obama's policies have effected any of the prices worldwide.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You mean YOU ADMIT you don't know why it shuts down to do maintenance!!!! You are a bigger fucking idiot than I thought, how old are you 4 maybe 5 and you have the BALLS to criticize people that KNOW and you don't!!! Yes, another post that shows this childs advanced .....





 I suggest you need a mental health professional to try and cure this horrible disease you have... But DAMN, you are entertaining, especially after admitting you haven't got a fucking clue...Oh, the hilarity....bookmarked for future FUN!


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Fuel facts state Obama has hardly any influence over prices, but NPD boy here doesn't get it!


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Now you're just posting evidence that you're delusional as I never made any such claim.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


I'm quoting the article,  vagisil . You know, the one *YOU* posted which indicates the oil glut is a result of the refineries shutting down -- which is the polar opposite of your claim that an oil glut is what caused the refineries to shut down. 

Of course, that was before you posted a link to this article, which isn't even about oil in the U.S. 

Oil product glut coming as refineries mushroom - IEA

... but it does have "oil glut" and "refineries" in the title, so no doubt, you are dumb enough to believe that somehow makes your case.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



And I also posted one stating that the oil  glut was from increased oil from fracking, you dumb fuck

Thanks to Fracking U.S. Will Pass Saudi Arabia In Oil Production

BUT NPDBOY doesn't get it, and never will! You are such a fucking joke!


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Who cares if you said that? You said the glut caused the refineries to shutdown.

Not only is that beyond stupid, you even posted an article refuting yourself. You then posted an article about an oil glut in other parts of the world which also failed to prove anything.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Who gives a fuck what you think, we know you can hardly do that anyway, The people that read this forum know, and laugh at your feeble attempts to divert and spin.... you do this at every chance you get, it's entertaining. Oil is a world wide product, but YOU don't understand it's all interconnected, that's why WORLD PRICES go up and down together! What a asshole, I can't believe you are allowed up this late to post, schools tomorrow, and the short bus will be by to pick you up!


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Despite yet another one of your rants, you still made the idiotic claim that an oil glut caused the refineries to shut down.

Then, in typical  vagisil  fashion, *you posted* a link proving what an imbecile *you* are.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You really are this stupid! It was explained yet you concentrate on an inconsequential item AFTER shown the facts... you need to be locked away, you are starting to manifest a dangerous state of mind!


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Imbecile .... there is no explanation for your idiocy. You claimed refineries shut down because there is a glut of oil. You then posted an article indicating the glut was caused by the shut down.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I explained all that, you refuse to acknowledge the answer... Once you get your ass beaten in, you simply have to continue with your NPD obsession... Keep going, I'm chuckling, as I'm sure others are! You are just too pathetic to take seriously!


----------



## Liminal (Mar 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



 Much like your record of military service.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 8, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Has anyone noticed since this thread was started gas has gone back over $2.00 dollars a gallon? Just saying.


"The uptick appears to coincide with the biggest political change of the Obama Administration’s long tenure in Washington: the expectation of a new Republican Congress.”
- Mitch McConnell


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



And your jail time being butt fucked by Bubba


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


There is no explanation, you moron. You made a claim that was refuted by an article you posted. Sorry to interfere with your delusions, but no explanation in the world is going to change that article from reading the oil glut was caused by the refineries shut down -- to -- the refineries shut down due to the oil glut. I don't care if your dementia says otherwise.


----------



## Liminal (Mar 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I'm going to bust you as the fucking lying coward you are at every opportunity.  You wanted to make it personal from the very beginning, now you can have it your way.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I don't care what YOU think, I know what you wrote....You posted a link to an article explaining refineries shut down this time of year to perform maintenance.* It doesn't actually explain why.*

Now you're trying to spin your way out of stupidity as it doesn't actually explain why!ROTFLMFAO.... You hadn't a fucking clue, you knuckle dragger! Oh, the hilarity, I must PLAY with this fool much more!


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



Be my guest Porch monkey, just bend over to give Bubba a better CRACK at your ass..... Now that was funny!


----------



## Liminal (Mar 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



So General, when would you like to begin regaling your audience with tales of heroism from your experiences in Vietnam?


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Posts from about 864 to 874, no you are just playing games, night.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



If you were in the service, which I see you weren't, we usually only talk about it to men that were with us, or fellow Vets that have become friends, as I am with Hossfly, a real hero from Vietnam, but you little butt fucker, continue with your ape groans, and banana eating! Pathetic negro! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quick, jump him before he gets away!


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



You were never in Vietnam, you never served your country in uniform, you never did anything besides talk.


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Here are those posts ... feel free to show which one of them is me claiming Obama's policies affected prices worldwide...

*#865: *_"That included the cost of you blowing the cashier when you paid him."_

*#867: *_"What does any of that have to do with what I posted, which you called,"bullshit?"_

*#871: *_"You must be an idiot then because only an idiot would believe that either raising fuel efficiency standards doesn't lower consumption or that lower consumption doesn't lower demand or that lower demand doesn't lower prices. Which of those do you deny?"_


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



Did you change your name from Ape Boy to Karnak while I was busy bitch slapping another subversive?


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


You're completely insane,  vagisil  you post an article which refutes your idiotic claim that an oil glut caused refineries to shut down -- but rather than own up to your idiocy, you deride me for pointing out the article doesn't cite a reason for why refineries perform annual maintenance -- which it doesn't.


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



See if you can guess which one is me.   Keep talking dickhead.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Fracking on private property exploded under Obamacrats, not repubtards, due to the removal of setback boundaries on "EcoPad drillers".


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 9, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Well if dems and obama were so into expanding oil extraction then why did the hack-in-chief reimpose drilling restrictions upon entering office? If you really believe obama has any thing to do with lower energy prices you are duped beyond help.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 9, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



It's an undeniable fact that Obamacrats Exploded US Oil Production!!!!!!


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 9, 2015)

KissMy said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Yep, you're duped. That increase is completely in spite of and totally disconnected to Obama energy policy. Without Obama impediments the increase on the right of your chart would be double.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 9, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



Wrong you duped dipshit! Multi Bore Drill Pads "EcoPad" exploded & became the norm only after the removal of setback boundaries on "EcoPad drillers" under Obamacrats. US oil production fell under Bushpublicans.

Under Obamacrats US oilsands production also takes off. Utah’s oil sands are being extracted for $25/barrel “without creating the expensive toxic wastelands that have resulted from oil sands projects in Western Canada.” In the USA we are using solvent to efficiently separate 99% of oil from crushed rock and sand. The process does not use any water eliminating “massive tailing ponds filled with gallons of toxic sludge”. Oil is extracted cheaply & virtually without a trace or toxic footprint on the environment.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 9, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone noticed since this thread was started gas has gone back over $2.00 dollars a gallon? Just saying.
> ...


Wow so lower gas prices are because of Obama high gas prices the Republican Congress.


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


 Nah, it would be ten fold. You're being too kind.


----------



## Wildman (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> which one is me.



bottom right.... ?


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

Can't wait to hear  vagisil  boast some more about how refineries have shut down due to an oil glut even though his own article pointed they actually shut down for their annual maintenance.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 9, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


 
Gas prices have skyrocketed since Republicans took the Congress

Why do they hate America?


----------



## kaz (Mar 9, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > here you go my republ....errr.....libertarian   friend
> ...



LOL, "Republican" is the worst word you know isn't it, Tyke?  Oh yeah, well, you're worse than a Nazi, you're a REPUBLICAN.  Bam!  That stings, doesn't it?  No, it just makes me think you're stupid.  Tell me again how you're smarter than Republicans because you aren't all black and white like they are...


----------



## kaz (Mar 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> Can't wait to hear  vagisil  boast some more about how refineries have shut down due to an oil glut even though his own article pointed they actually shut down for their annual maintenance.





Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



After fighting the parade Obama ran to the front, no shit, this doesn't contradict what I said


----------



## kaz (Mar 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Seriously, are you eight years old?  All you do is post this same shallow, inane point over and over and over


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 9, 2015)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


 
The prices established for Obamagas are dependent on numerous factors which vary from state to state. These factors include Benghazi, the IRS, Fast and Furious, ISIS and Ebola
Since Republicans cheated to take over Congress, they have imposed numerous restrictictions that have had a negative impact on the price of Obamagas at the pump. These include Obamacare repeal votes, blocking immigration reform and threats of tax cuts for billionaires


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


























You even admitted YOU had no idea, and apparently cause and effect you have no idea about either, You' dumber that the Porch Ape, and that's hard to do! Doesn't site a reason? YOU are supposed to know the reason, or STFU, idiot, posting with no information... You are hilarious, I see your ....






keeps you coming back....I LOVE IT! Pawned.....again!


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



None! Porch Monkey!


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



And he DIDN'T open PUBLIC LAND to it....you damn fool, if anything he HELD IT BACK, just like he did with a pipeline that would employ 30,000 workers!


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I despise sniveling cowards like you who claim laurels belonging to men better than you.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

KissMy said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


They did NOTHING but put obstacles in the way... It was oil entrepreneurs that caused the oil spike, apparently you are that stupid!





Another liberal with his unfounded, superiority disorder!


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



Then you'll love the Jakeass!, What was your MOS there boy, did you have one?


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

kaz said:


> When Obama blocks drilling offshore and in Alaska and tries to block fracking those reduce supply and cause prices to go up.



Opening the Eastern Seaboard to oil companies is a prize the industry has sought for decades and is a blow to environmental groups. They argue that the move would put the coasts of Virginia, the Carolinas and Georgia at risk for an environmental disaster like the BP spill that struck the Gulf Coast in 2010, when millions of barrels of oil washed ashore after the explosion of the Deepwater Horizon rig.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/27/u...ing-oil-drilling-off-atlantic-coast.html?_r=0

WASHINGTON, DC – Today, President Obama designated the pristine waters of Bristol Bay as off limits to consideration for oil and gas leasing.  This action safeguards one of the nation’s most productive fisheries and preserves an ecologically rich area of the Bering Sea off the coast of Alaska that is vital to the commercial fishing and tourism economy and to Alaska Native communities.

Bristol Bay is at the heart one of the world’s most valuable fisheries, helping to provide 40 percent of America’s wild-caught seafood and support a $2 billion annual fishing industry. 

President Obama Protects Alaska s Bristol Bay From Future Oil and Gas Drilling The White House

Obama says fracking can be a bridge to a clean-energy future. It s not that simple. - The Washington Post


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



You are a chickenshit liar.  I think people on this forum should know that you claim to have served this country in Vietnam.   You are clearly lying.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


\
What was your MOS , funny the Jakeass who claims to have spent 12 years in the service couldn't tell me that either!....I can wait on a porch monkey!


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



MOS 97c, MAC 37.  Now let's hear your story.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> The real truth is that the refineries have cut back production since there is such a glut of oil



The refineries are retooling for the summer blend.  Happens every year.  

Now back to fantasy.


----------



## kaz (Mar 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Say what?  All I hear is gurgling kool aid


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Fuel facts state Obama has hardly any influence over prices



Should have told that to the GOP before they claimed President Obama did have influence over oil prices, Romney must feel like one giant fool!


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Well if dems and obama were so into expanding oil extraction then why did the hack-in-chief reimpose drilling restrictions upon entering office?



He didn't re-impose a single restrictions.  He took Bushes proposed plan and expanded upon it.  Unfortunately it was released only a few weeks prior to the Horizon explosion, only then did the  impose any kind of restriction and that was only on deep water wells.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 9, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Wow so lower gas prices are because of Obama high gas prices the Republican Congress.


You said it, not me, I just quoted McConnell taking credit for everything that happens after the GOP takeover.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 9, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




Gas is $3.50 a gallon for the cheapest here in California, dipshit.


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Liar.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




lol....

lemme guess who lied.... hmmm.....


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Why would you need to guess?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Liar.



What am I lying about?

{Los Angeles had the highest-price gas in the lower 48 cities surveyed, at $3.48. California saw prices jump a whopping 57 cents.}

Survey CA gas prices jump 57 cents a gallon in 2 weeks News - KCRA Home

You are a stupid motherfucker - you must be a democrat.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...




Because the member whose ass you are handing back to him -  is a member I have on ignore...


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Liar.
> ...


See if you can make something out of these numbers.
California Gas Prices - Find Cheap Gas Prices in California


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Because the member whose ass you are handing back to him -  is a member I have on ignore...



That is a because I whipped your ass repeatedly in debates and you can't handle dealing with your betters, Statist.


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I'm still learning.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...




You're a fucking retard, you must be a democrat;

From your own cite;


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> [
> 
> I'm still learning.



It appears you lack the needed aptitude to learn.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...




You are doing just fine. Simply don't feed the trolls.


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



You said there was no gas for less than $3.50 per gallon in California.   Obviously you were wrong, weren't you....stupid fuck.


----------



## kaz (Mar 9, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > When Obama blocks drilling offshore and in Alaska and tries to block fracking those reduce supply and cause prices to go up.
> ...



The discussion is about economics, Skippy.  Having a reason doesn't change the economic impact of the policy.  I am not conceding your point, I'm just not letting you move the goal posts


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



These people apparently have no sense of pride or honor, they lie as naturally as taking a shit in the morning.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 9, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Fuel facts state Obama has hardly any influence over prices
> ...



And I bet Jeep is sorry they moved to China seeing as how Obamagas is cheap.

Oh wait...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



Right now, 13 stations are showing at between 2.50 and 3.00:

California Gas Prices - Find Cheap Gas Prices in California

And the current average is: 3.433

That is LESS than 3.50


----------



## Pogo (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



No sense of humor either.  Satire flies blissfully over their pointy li'l heads.


----------



## JohnAdams (Mar 9, 2015)

OPEC is trying to squeeze out domestic production in the US by flooding the market. If they are successful, prices will soar.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> You said there was no gas for less than $3.50 per gallon in California.   Obviously you were wrong, weren't you....stupid fuck.



You're own citation confirms what I stated.

You're not too good at this,

Another mentally retarded leftist.... How unique.


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > You said there was no gas for less than $3.50 per gallon in California.   Obviously you were wrong, weren't you....stupid fuck.
> ...



So then you don't actually read, do you.


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



They never seem to get any funnier than The Five on FOX.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 9, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Wow so lower gas prices are because of Obama high gas prices the Republican Congress.
> ...


Yeah because it's not like Obama or the left ever did that when they controlled Congress.


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

JohnAdams said:


> OPEC is trying to squeeze out domestic production in the US by flooding the market. If they are successful, prices will soar.



Oil prices go up, and then they go down, up and down, up, down again.  A constant cycle, I don't know why anyone is surprised.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Except two out of the three of the policies apply downward pressure on prices. The fight for drilling rights in ANWR is as old as the  refuge and has little influence on prices.  The President has not permanently blocked offshore drilling.  He has not regulated fracking and in fact has encouraged it.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Because the member whose ass you are handing back to him -  is a member I have on ignore...
> ...



YOU??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pothead, you couldn't whip a cappuccino if a barista held your hand.  Rachel Carson done whupped your ass from the grave, after she wiped out the population of India.  Why don't you tell us the derivation of the word "Nazi".  You know -- a bonus track.

Your own what you think is a gotcha screencap lists AVERAGE California gas prices, which by definition far exceed the cheaper stations as they include for example the gougers down the street from the rental car agencies, and the $5+ one listed in SF..  The _same page_ immediately to the right of that same image lists 13 stations ALL of which are under three bucks a gallon, with Obamagas as cheap as 2.65.  Right now.

Dishonesty thy name is Pothead.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> So then you don't actually read, do you.



ROFL

Dude, you lied for your party - you fucked up.

Gas is $3.50 a gallon in California - your own link confirmed - as did my link.

Go say your prayers to Obama now.


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > So then you don't actually read, do you.
> ...



Why do you continue lying when the evidence is right in front of your face?  Do you think your interpretation is going to make a difference somehow?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 9, 2015)

Pogo said:


> YOU??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yet I still manage to beat you into submission every time.

Here's the thing Huffer, I live here - I know what the gas prices are - $3.50 for regular unleaded. You need to puff up your little tin god, so you bluff and bluster that nuhn-un you can get Obamagas free with a cell phone.

You're a fucking retard, as are your little lefty buddies.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Why do you continue lying when the evidence is right in front of your face?  Do you think your interpretation is going to make a difference somehow?



ROFL

You're a fucking moron. Your own link confirmed my claim.





Idiot.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Overstated by 29,960 but hey that's pocket ball pocket change for Pennyante.


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you continue lying when the evidence is right in front of your face?  Do you think your interpretation is going to make a difference somehow?
> ...



I guess lying is your only option.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Gas is $3.50 a gallon for the cheapest here in California, dipshit.





Uncensored2008 said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you continue lying when the evidence is right in front of your face?  Do you think your interpretation is going to make a difference somehow?
> ...



Unfortunately what you posted was this:


Uncensored2008 said:


> Gas is *$3.50 a gallon for the cheapest here in California, *dipshit.



And yet...






Liar.

EVEN THE AVERAGE isn't $3.50 for California, which means yeah you can find it for that, but hell you can find it here in Carolina for that much if you really want to but I paid 2.59 yesterday for premium.  And I have to break the bad news: Orange County ain't exactly the center of the California universe.  Get over yourself.

Your new word for the day: "average".  If you get that down we'll move on to the derivation of "Nazi".  Next year we'll move on to Rachel Carson.

Fucking nimrod.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



There's this element of the Bubbleosphere that has somehow convinced itself that even if they're caught in a demonstrable lie, if they just click their red shoes together three times and keep murmuring the same shit over and over and over it'll somehow become the reality.  They used the same self-delusionary ploy to convince themselves that the ploy itself would work.  Unfortunately it would take an audience of equally moronic drones to actually buy it.  So nobody does, and they don't even notice.


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Poor, demented,  vagisil . It's losing this argument so bad, it's resorting to lies.  I never said I don't know.

But g'head ... tell the forum again how a glut of oil is what caused refineries to shut down.


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



I attribute much of this kind of behavior to the standards set by FOX News, Rush Limbaugh, GOP politicians and their lobbyists, etc.   If they get caught in a lie, they simply deny it and move on to the next lie, as though the first lie never happened.  The strategy is to do as much damage as possible with constant distortions and mischaracterizations, while claiming some plausible deniability with the obvious lies as simply error or opinion.  They calculate that the damage done to their targets far outweighs any damage done to their own supposed credibility.  It's a zero sum game.


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > YOU??
> ...


Hey, look ... gas for under three bucks. You should fill up quick before they raise the price to $3.50.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 9, 2015)

I have a bad case today of Obamagas.....  must have been the tacos.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




He can't go to "USC gas".  That's too much like a university.  Might be polluted with 10% Knowledgeol.


----------



## yota5 (Mar 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> As President Obama continues to drop the price of Obamagas, Republicans can remind us how we would be paying 50 cents a gallon more if they were in charge



Obama, has done everything in his power to destroy the oil, gas, and coal industries.  That is the reason that our economy continues to struggle, and our real unemployment rate is so high.  Oil prices are dropping because Governors in oil producing western states told Obama, and the EPA to take a hike.  Then they started fracking.  Obama's policies stink.  After you add in all the people who've dropped out of the job market back in the true unemployment rate is over 11%. The percentage of Americans working now is lower than it was during the great depression.  If Obama is successful in his agenda he'll be remembered as the enemy who brought the United States to its knees.  Liberals are racist, anti American, anti military, pro radical Islam, and pro socialist.  We the people promised that we'd show up at the polls last November.  We kept that promise.  In 2016 we're going to clean house again.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 9, 2015)

When things go well, there is no way Obama deserves credit.

If someone farts in an elevator in Wyoming, though, that is Obama's fault.


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

yota5 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As President Obama continues to drop the price of Obamagas, Republicans can remind us how we would be paying 50 cents a gallon more if they were in charge
> ...


Nice rightwing diatribe. My favorite part was about the percentage of employed Americans being less now than during the Great Depression. 

G'head .... prove it ...


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

yota5 said:


> We the people promised that we'd show up at the polls last November. We kept that promise.



By showing up in record low numbers?  LOL.  Like every item in your post, it's 180 Degrees from reality.


----------



## kaz (Mar 9, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Every article liberals are pointing to is recent, when Obama ran in front of the parade.  Yes, now he's taking credit. After it happened.  That can't cause it to happen, before he was fighting every initiative.

You can say he is supporting it now, sort of, but nothing you or the other liberals have presented has shown he caused it when he was fighting it.   That's why articles saying he supports domestic energy are all a year old or less


----------



## g5000 (Mar 9, 2015)

yota5 said:


> The percentage of Americans working now is lower than it was during the great depression.



Who is pouring this piss you are regurgitating?


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

kaz said:


> Every article liberals are pointing to is recent, when Obama ran in front of the parade.





kaz said:


> That's why articles saying he supports domestic energy are all a year old or less



http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/31/science/earth/31energy.html

*Published: March 31, 2010*

WASHINGTON — The Obama administration is proposing to open vast expanses of water along the Atlantic coastline, the eastern Gulf of Mexico and the north coast of Alaska to oil and natural gas drilling, much of it for the first time, officials said Tuesday.

The proposal — a compromise that will please oil companies and domestic drilling advocates but anger some residents of affected states and many environmental organizations — would end a longstanding moratorium on oil exploration along the East Coast from the northern tip of Delaware to the central coast of Florida, covering 167 million acres of ocean.


----------



## kaz (Mar 9, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Every article liberals are pointing to is recent, when Obama ran in front of the parade.
> ...



Now a "proposal" drives down prices?  Do you have any idea how many times the liberal media has written what Obama is considering, or as they always like to say "mulling?"


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Do you ever stop lying? I myself posted links dating back to 2009 and 2010.


----------



## kaz (Mar 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Show links from 2009 and 2010 where he actually did anything to lower prices.  Not what he said, he says a lot of things.  What he did


----------



## chikenwing (Mar 9, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> yota5 said:
> 
> 
> > We the people promised that we'd show up at the polls last November. We kept that promise.
> ...


Yet you still lost the senate,and more hopuse seats,local Gov right on up to DC nation wide,who was i


BlindBoo said:


> yota5 said:
> 
> 
> > We the people promised that we'd show up at the polls last November. We kept that promise.
> ...


Yet a clean sweep from local on up to both houses,who was it that didn't turn out to vote?
Talk about a departure from reality


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 9, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Well if dems and obama were so into expanding oil extraction then why did the hack-in-chief reimpose drilling restrictions upon entering office?
> ...


How many times do I have to post this? It's not been that long. Democrats not only have poor math skills but incredibly faulty memories, too.

Bush-era offshore drilling plan shelved - US news - Environment NBC News


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


What started with a proposal, ended with a deal...

Obama Administration Announces New Gulf Oil Exploration Deal - US News


----------



## g5000 (Mar 9, 2015)

chikenwing said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > yota5 said:
> ...


On the state level, every liberal measure that was on the ballot won.  Even in red states.  Increases in the minimum wage.  Legalizing pot.

The big win in Congress was for the Establishment.  The GOP got caught with its pants down during the Tea Party revolution in 2010.  But now the Establishment has quashed them and is back on top, big-time.

Now they can get back to business as usual while they play some theater for the rubes.

Too bad you didn't notice!


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Typical punt.  In fact one of the reasons I posted this was to disprove GOP talking point you've been parroting.  The President has been pro-drilling since the 08 campaign.

"Mr. Obama said several times during his presidential campaign that he supported expanded offshore drilling. He noted in his State of the Union address in January that weaning the country from imported oil would require “tough decisions about opening new offshore areas for oil and gas development.”"


----------



## chikenwing (Mar 9, 2015)

g5000 said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


who didnt notice? the GOP gained in many places,just because some bills passed,that were liberal,mean that some bills passed,your point is weak try again. Not everyone thinks on a monolithic fashion.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



You mean the draft plan President Bush announced the week he left office?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 9, 2015)

chikenwing said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > chikenwing said:
> ...


It means when you ask Americans specific questions, they tend to support liberal policies.

They support raising the minimum wage.

They support, in overwhelming numbers, giving illegal immigrants legal status or a path to citizenship.

Which is why I have said many times that the rubes on the Right are going to be shocked when the GOP Congress grants illegals "amnesty".


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 9, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


The Bush plans that were a result of the expiration of drilling restrictions during 2008. The restrictions that obama reimposed.
Stop excusing the hack already. He has fucked this economy all by himself.


----------



## chikenwing (Mar 9, 2015)

g5000 said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


You have one of those magical links supporting your position,or just your opinion?
Bottom line Dems lost big Obama lost big,nobody is going to get everything they want,Repub include,nor should they,but the monolithic marching lock step as the left has and did last election,if the left had gotten voters out,the results would be different,but they didn't.


----------



## Siete (Mar 9, 2015)

damn Obama .. sorry sob

I paid 2.09 today for his sorry gas. I demand a refund from the WH !


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 9, 2015)

Siete said:


> damn Obama .. sorry sob
> 
> I paid 2.09 today for his sorry gas. I demand a refund from the WH !


Should be $1.09. That's after six years of a $3.70 average when it should have been < $1.50.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 9, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Liar.
> 
> EVEN THE AVERAGE isn't $3.50 for California, which means yeah you can find it for that, but hell you can find it here in Carolina for that much if you really want to but I paid 2.59 yesterday for premium.  And I have to break the bad news: Orange County ain't exactly the center of the California universe.  Get over yourself.
> 
> ...



ROFL

Oh my, you are an excitable little fuck, aren't you?

$3.43 - shall I mail you the seven cents so that you can save up for another can of Easy-Off to huff?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 9, 2015)

Pogo said:


> There's this element of the Bubbleosphere that has somehow convinced itself that even if they're caught in a demonstrable lie, if they just click their red shoes together three times and keep murmuring the same shit over and over and over it'll somehow become the reality.  They used the same self-delusionary ploy to convince themselves that the ploy itself would work.  Unfortunately it would take an audience of equally moronic drones to actually buy it.  So nobody does, and they don't even notice.



Huffer, you are rather stupid and I'm sure failed to quite complete a high school education. You love to scream "LAIR" at your political foes (spelling intentional.) You fail to grasp however, what a "lie" is.

*lie1*
[lahy] 
IPA Syllables

Examples
Word Origin
noun
1.
a false statement made with deliberate intent to deceive; an intentional untruth; a falsehood.


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


I already gave them to you. You're doubly insane if you think I'm going to give them to you again.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



Took you over 30 minutes to look up you were a Army Area Intelligence Specialist...... I believe you.........I REALLY DO! Porch Monkey.... another stolen valor liberal!


----------



## kaz (Mar 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



The net of his policies has been to consistently impede, not expand production

Obama policies threaten America s energy boom - POLITICO.com


----------



## kaz (Mar 9, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



What he says proves nothing, it's what he does.  A concept you would grasp we were talking about Republicans.  Keep parroting Democrat talking points...


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 9, 2015)

i don't even bother looking at their signs w/ the prices anymore. Thank you President Obama.


----------



## kaz (Mar 9, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> i don't even bother looking at their signs w/ the prices anymore. Thank you President Obama.



You enjoy being a member of the cult, don't you?


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> The Bush plans that were a result of the expiration of drilling restrictions during 2008. The restrictions that obama reimposed.
> Stop excusing the hack already. He has fucked this economy all by himself.





Dot Com said:


> i don't even bother looking at their signs w/ the prices anymore. Thank you President Obama.



The benefits of Obamagas seem to be endless.  Mostly for all the flies it's caught. I converted our heater to Obamagas earlier this winter and every time the heater comes on, little rainbows shoot out of the vents.  It's down right amazing!!!!


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 9, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > The Bush plans that were a result of the expiration of drilling restrictions during 2008. The restrictions that obama reimposed.
> ...


Barack delivers AOT his Repub predecessors.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 9, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > damn Obama .. sorry sob
> ...



You have to understand that Obama was nothing but a community organizer

It took him a couple of years to figure out how to adjust the price of Obamagas


----------



## cutter (Mar 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...


I drove from Brookings Or. To Coos Bay and back today, 211 miles and the cheapest gas I saw was $2.81 a gallon. So much for lower prices.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...




It was moving Jeep to China that made it happen. 
Jeeps were sucking all the gas.  After they were shipped off, supply just ballooned.  Pure genius I tell ya.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 9, 2015)

cutter said:


> I drove from Brookings Or. To Coos Bay and back today, 211 miles and the cheapest gas I saw was $2.81 a gallon. So much for lower prices.



Now you've done it, the Communists are going to go all hair on fire on you and shriek "liar" at you......


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


 Pogo girl, wrong again believing those liberal lies!

The Keystone Pipeline Would Create Thousands Of Jobs - Forbes


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Of course you stated the article didn't say, and neither did you, fucking perverted retard!





Pawned...still again! Is this the shut down time which starts in the SPRING for a changeover? That's not what the articles said either!


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


nah, that's just you making up more shit


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Your telling us that those article contradicted each other?


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> *Gas is $3.50 a gallon for the cheapest* here in California, dipshit.


That is hard to believe as the AVERAGE price is less than what you say is the cheapest!

California Fuel Prices AAA s Daily Fuel Gauge Report
Regular
Current Avg.   $3.434


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 9, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> That is hard to believe as the AVERAGE price is less than what you say is the cheapest!
> 
> California Fuel Prices AAA s Daily Fuel Gauge Report
> Regular
> Current Avg.   $3.434



Apparently in Sacramento there is still some cheaper gas. EVEN shitty USA gas is $3.50 here in Orange County. No good reason for it either - yes the scumbagcrats put a huge new tax on gas - but that is only $.25 a gallon more.


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


What I'm telling you is that you're an imbecile for claiming a glut of oil caused refineries to shut down.  How else must I say that for you to understand?


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I didn't say that I said they shut down to be more efficient. All equipment has to be maintained in order to be the most efficient, and with oil, the process naturally builds up residue that has to be taken care of. Don't you have any idea of what your talking about?...Or just go off half cocked all the time.. Oh, I forget your NPD problem!


----------



## natstew (Mar 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...



You lying sack of shit! If Obama had his way gas would  be above five dollars a gallon!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2015)

Uhuh!!!


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

natstew said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...



You hit it on the head!


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 9, 2015)

natstew said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...



Evidently not Bozo

Obamagas is slightly over $2 a gallon

Not bad for a community organizer


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> natstew said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Bush was $1.86 a gal., but that might upset the agenda!


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > natstew said:
> ...



Hey Trigger, did I tell you to come out?  Get back in the stable where you belong.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What's the matter Stolen Valor Hero, when you feel froggy, just jump...back into your swamp!


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



So when are you going to tell everyone all about your legendary combat experiences?  I'm on the edge of my seat with anticipation.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



After you get back from FANTASY LAND with a script written by Michael Moore!


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I guess it's difficult to draw from experiences you never had.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



Or stolen valor, you hawk!


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Valor?  You shouldn't use words you don't understand.


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


First you said they cut back since there was a glut of oil; and then you modified that and added a link, after your inanity was pointed out, to claim they shut down so they could do maintenance to handle that glut; even though the article didn't say that.
You sad that. It was stupid then and it's stupid now as it was actually a scheduled annual maintenance which occurs every year no matter how much oil is waiting to be refined.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



You should have searched for a more BELIEVABLE MOS.....


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


Here's the only combat experience that idiot ever saw...

 
Trust me ... everyone here knows this.


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



What the fuck would a tourist like you know about it?


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You mean there can't be TWO reasons for an action???... I've been waiting for this!


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I like your purple shirt... it goes with you....


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...




Watching your reactions.....classic phony soldier syndrome!


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I'm still sorting out which one's are the most egregious liars and cowards.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 9, 2015)

kaz said:


> Now a "proposal" drives down prices?


Pretty stupid isn't it!

But to the Right it was "folly" to disagree when Bush makes the proposal!!!
What a bunch of hypocrites!

Bush Vs. Obama On Gasoline Prices In One Very Simple Picture Start Thinking Right

After trading at a record high of $147 a barrel Friday, the price of oil saw its largest one-day drop since the 2003 beginning of the Iraq war on Tuesday, falling $6.44 a barrel. Wednesday, it fell another $3.71, to $135.03, and at one point was trading as low as $132...

 on Monday – again, the day of the single biggest one-day drop in oil prices in five years – President Bush removed the executive order imposing a moratorium on offshore drilling in the United States.

*To think that this dramatic and unexpected move by the Bush administration didn’t have a significant effect on oil prices is folly*.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > natstew said:
> ...



Bushgas hit $1.86 for about a week and a half. It was the result of a collapsing economy

Bushgas was the most expensive in US history. About $4.23 a gallon


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



Would you feel better if I called you PUSSY?


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



There's really nothing to you, is there.  It must be horribly frustrating for you to go through life as a non entity.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Wasn't the Obuma gas prices on average HIGHER than Bush's???

New Obama Record 3 Years of 3 a Gallon Gas FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



ROTFLMFAO...... You're hilarious, besides thinking what you say mean a fucking thing to me! Pathetic little piss ant!


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I actually feel sorry for you.  Talking to you makes me feel bad inside, guilty, like I did something wrong.   It really is wrong of me to pick easy targets like you, I should be more generous and understanding, have compassion for the weak and foolish.  I don't think you can help yourself, so maybe it isn't your fault.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



Talk about RED FLAGS!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...




 vagisil  falls back to, _"I know you are but what am I,"_ retorts. Truly is the limit of your intellect.


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



So now we can add psychology to the list of things you know nothing about.


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


 You can make up as many as you want,  vagisil , they're still both idiotic and neither one supported by the link you offered.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Pemex refineries will process 4 percent less crude oil in 2015 due to refinery maintenance. This decrease in process may require Pemex to import more gasoline and diesel in order to fulfill the demand that is rising as the economy grows. The maintenance will be on five dozen major units at six different refineries....I know you don't understand this! You fucking idiot!


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



You do?......


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Eight years later?

Yea....I guess so

But Bush, the darling of the oil companies, still holds the record for most expensive gas......seven years ago


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 9, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> The refinery workers are on strike you know?


Fire them all...Greedy bastards...$40 per hour and the best benefits and pensions and it's never enough for the union thug


----------



## g5000 (Mar 9, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > The refinery workers are on strike you know?
> ...


I will wager that the average refinery worker does not earn anywhere near $40 and hour.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 9, 2015)

> Men represent the vast majority of Refinery Operators in the United States. People in this role can earn an average of $26.79 per hour nationwide.



Refinery Operator Salary United States 



> The average salary for oil refinery worker jobs is $30,000. Average oil refinery worker salaries can vary greatly due to company, location, industry, experience and benefits.



Oil Refinery Worker Salaries Simply Hired


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 9, 2015)

g5000 said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


*Pay by Experience Level for Refinery Operator*
$30K$40K$50K$60K$70K$80K$90K$100K$110KEntry-Level0-5 yrsMid-Career5-10 yrsExperienced10-20 yrsLate-Career>20 yrs
Late-Career (>20 yrs)
$84,000
COUNT: 12
_Median of all compensation (including tips, bonus, and overtime) by years of experience._

Refinery Operators generally obtain higher compensation for more plentiful past experience. Although individuals who have less than five years' experience earn $54K on average, people with five to 10 years benefit from a notably larger average of $74K. After working for 10 to 20 years, Refinery Operators make a median salary of $81K. Folks who have racked up more than 20 years in the field report incomes that aren't that much higher than less experienced individuals' earnings; the veterans make just $84K on average.
None of this includes overtime or benefits.
payscale.com


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 9, 2015)

g5000 said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


The union scale is much higher than the average.
The fracking sites pay much more than the established oil industry places such as California Texas and Louisiana.
Don't tell me these people don't make a lot of money.
They are in fact in the top 25% of wage earners in the US.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 9, 2015)

g5000 said:


> > Men represent the vast majority of Refinery Operators in the United States. People in this role can earn an average of $26.79 per hour nationwide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The BLS avg is $28+.....That does not separate out union scale. That also does not figure in the per hour rate including benefits..
Either way, these people make a very good living. They have no reason wo complain....Not when other skilled and semi skilled positions pay less. 
The USW is demanding pay raises( of course) smaller contributions to medical benefits and hiring of more workers. ....


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Oh, no! You fucking imbecile ... That's Central American oil being processed in Mexican refineries by Mexico's state-run oil company. You're so confused, you think the oil glut you spoke of earlier is in Mexico, not the U.S.!



Oh, and rightard -- even the article you pilfered that from doesn't attribute the *pre-scheduled* maintenance to a glut of oil, as you idiotically claimed.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Why would it, it's common sense, something you sorely lack.... but I'm glad to see I'm still kicking that empty head of yours.... Subversives, all NPD obsessed!

What was that Carly Simon song....oh yes..."You're so VAIN"...


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


You're kicking my head by idiotically posting about Mexican oil when we're talking about U.S. oil?












You're as dumb as they come,  vagisil . I used to think the rabbit was the dumbest poster here -- but it looks like you have him beat by a mile.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Using Pemex as an EXAMPLE ...Pemex refineries will process 4 percent less crude oil in 2015 due to refinery maintenance..... you don't understand this?.... Why would you! Keep on rolling Pawn....





 You make me chuckle!


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


And since you're lost and don't know what country you're in, here's a free lesson for ya ...

*This is the U.S. .......*







*... and this is Mexico ...*


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Uhh. Gasoline and oil inventories are at their highest in years..
http://www.eia.gov/petroleum/supply/weekly/pdf/figure1.pdf

Oh, you were saying WHAT about US inventories? ....
US crude prices to drop to 40 a barrel as inventories rise - Goldman


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Uh-oh!  vagisil's  desperation is growing by leaps and bounds. Now it's claiming I ever denied refineries performing maintenance cause a reduction in production.



Sorry to break the news to ya,  vagisil , but you ascribing idiotic comments to me that I didn't make doesn't actually detract from the idiotic comments you actually do make.


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Either quote me disputing any of that or you're exposed as just another brain-dead lying rightard......


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I don't have to quote you, read this thread! But your NPD is still quite entertaining! Do you still kiss your mirror?


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


hmmm ... is this a confession that _spoon_ is your sock,  vagisil ?


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Like genius think alike...... that's why you are one of the 2 digit IQ brigade!
Pawned.....again!


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...




*"Genius"*






Too fucking funny,  vagisil ! You crack me up. You really do.

Need I remind you the one you're humorously referring to as a *"genius"* (yourself) first claimed a _*"glut of oil"*_ in the *U.S.* is what caused refineries in the *U.S.* to *"cut back production."* When it was pointed out to you what an abject imbecile you are for making such a ridiculously stupid comment like that, you doubled down on stupid and produced an article from 2013, thinking it was current. If that wasn't idiotic enough, you then tripled down on stupid and posted an article about refineries in *Mexico*, thinking the article was about *U.S.* refineries.












Is it your plan to make me feel so guilty for picking on a mentally handicapped person like you that I'll stop?


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I said that the maintenance made for more efficiency.....But don't let your NPD get in the way of one of your hysterical rants.... You're funnier than Franco, and he's simply crazy..... Work on it, you'll get there!






 Go Pawn...GO...


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



That's been done time and again, he just pretends not to notice.  You shouldn't be so hard on him,  just take pity on the less fortunate, leave him with some semblance of dignity, what little he has , he doesn't seem to have much of anything to live for.


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Sure ya did,  vagisil  ... *after* I pointed out what a fucking retard you were for idiotically claiming an oil glut is what caused them cut back production.

I'm tellin' ya! You can't make this shit up!!! You really are a pinhead, zippy.


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


I'm sure you've noticed by now, these cretins have no dignity at all.


----------



## Liminal (Mar 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



In future I think I should try to avoid coming down to their level, it's demeaning to stoop that low.  I feel soiled after participating in a thread like this.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 10, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Fire them all...Greedy bastards...$40 per hour and the best benefits and pensions and it's never enough for the union thug


rather than being insanely jealous of union workers, why don't you join one?
Oh, that's right, unqualified!


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 10, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


 
Pawned again?

I don't think that word means what you think it means


----------



## kaz (Mar 10, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Now a "proposal" drives down prices?
> ...



That you have to go back to W again shows what a loser you know Obama is.  It's time to man up and get over W.  He sucked, he's gone now.  And if you do still want to argue W yet again, do that with a Republican.  W has nothing to do with the economic effect Obama's polices have on oil,none at all


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Bush was $1.86 a gal



Yet at the time few could reap the benefits because........

December 2008 Center for American Progress


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 10, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Bush was $1.86 a gal
> ...


 
800,000 a month were losing their jobs....but they could buy cheap gas


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


... to drive where ... ?

Notice when gas prices plummeted because the economy was in freefall, the right cheered for the president; when gas prices plummet because supply is up and demand is down and the economy is doing well, they jeer the president.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 10, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Fire them all...Greedy bastards...$40 per hour and the best benefits and pensions and it's never enough for the union thug
> ...


Jealous...You have that backward...I am not the one who has to fork over 5 to ten percent of my earnings to some pinky ring wearing Guido that drives a black Cadillac and sends his kids to a private school....And get nothing in return.
I would not join a labor collective if it the union thugs had to pay ME.
At least you waited a few posts before using the old fall back argument of "jealousy"...
In fact I'm over qualified. If a union guy had to come work with me, he'd quit in the first week...
"We don't disconnect dishwashers. The plumber has to do that"..."I don't remove garbage disposals. The electrician has to do that"...
"You want to work how late?!!!! What about overtime for the day?!!!!!"
"WHAT..No coffee break?!!!!!"
Yeah I could only imagine having to deal with unionized helpers. I'd never get anything done.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 10, 2015)

kaz said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Riiiiiight, "the Republican guy has nothing to do with it, the Democrat guy has everything to do with it, and I'm not a Republican".



Self-delusion; it's what's for dinner.


----------



## kaz (Mar 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Riiiiiight, "the Republican guy has nothing to do with it, the Democrat guy has everything to do with it, and I'm not a Republican".
> 
> 
> 
> Self-delusion; it's what's for dinner.



Correct, we are discussing the effect of Obama’s oil policies on energy prices.  W is irrelevant to that


----------



## Pogo (Mar 10, 2015)

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Riiiiiight, "the Republican guy has nothing to do with it, the Democrat guy has everything to do with it, and I'm not a Republican".
> ...




There is no such issue, or claim.  The entire satire of this thread continues to fly blissfully over your pointy little head.
We even tell you straight out, and you *still *don't get it.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 10, 2015)

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Riiiiiight, "the Republican guy has nothing to do with it, the Democrat guy has everything to do with it, and I'm not a Republican".
> ...


 
There can be no comparison of Bushgas to Obamagas

Bushgas was designed for the oil companies, Obamagas is for We the People


----------



## kaz (Mar 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I always admire the ability to do satire by saying the exact same thing you say all day long.  Does that mean even you know how shallow your own points are?


----------



## kaz (Mar 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You really work hard at your posts, don't you?  I can see all the effort that it must take to make the same shallow point over and over and over...


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 10, 2015)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


40 pages in and you are still falling for it


----------



## kaz (Mar 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'm not falling for your schick, you are.  That's what's funny.  You're like a kid hiding behind the sofa thinking he's clever because he thinks you can't see him.

40 pages ago I knew you thought you were clever, you didn't realize it's the same point you make anyway


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 10, 2015)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


I keep putting up the hoops.....

You keep jumping through them


----------



## kaz (Mar 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Here's how satire works.  You have to say something different than you normally say.  Get it now?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 10, 2015)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


If you keep drawing the same suckers with the same line, why mess with a winning hand?


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

kaz said:


> Here's how satire works. You have to say something different than you normally say. Get it now?



So are you ready to make the switch to obamagas yet?  50% off on your first order.  Mention my name and I'll get extra obamagas bonus points.  Switch parties and I hear they'll give you a year long discount!  You in?


----------



## Yurt (Mar 10, 2015)

lol..."obamagas" didn't last long

idiot liberal who created this thread is an idiot


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 10, 2015)

Yurt said:


> lol..."obamagas" didn't last long
> 
> idiot liberal who created this thread is an idiot


But he gets deep discounts from his liberal card....


----------



## g5000 (Mar 10, 2015)

Yurt said:


> lol..."obamagas" didn't last long
> 
> idiot liberal who created this thread is an idiot


I'd say a two month long running joke is a success.  That Obamagas gets good mileage!


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2015)

Yurt said:


> lol..."obamagas" didn't last long
> 
> idiot liberal who created this thread is an idiot


Don't know where you are but ObamaGas by me just dropped again over the last few days.


----------



## alanbmx123 (Mar 10, 2015)

well here in Liberal paradise Kalifornia, unleaded regular at the cheapest station is $3.35 and at name brand stations it is $3.54.  So thank you cap and trade, and every other tax our idiotic voters pass.  Arizona it is $2.15.  So figure it out.....


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2015)

alanbmx123 said:


> well here in Liberal paradise Kalifornia, unleaded regular at the cheapest station is $3.35 and at name brand stations it is $3.54.  So thank you cap and trade, and every other tax our idiotic voters pass.  Arizona it is $2.15.  So figure it out.....


No one ever said livin' in paradise is cheap.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 10, 2015)

Funny how the left so applauded when their failed Messiah wasn't able to keep his promise to make gasoline prices skyrocket.  But, then, they DO seem failure as they keep voting for it.


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Funny how the left so applauded when their failed Messiah wasn't able to keep his promise to make gasoline prices skyrocket.  But, then, they DO seem failure as they keep voting for it.


You sound like you've been huffing ObamaGas.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> You sound like you've been huffing ObamaGas.



That might have been a possibility had your nose not been clogging the source.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 10, 2015)

alanbmx123 said:


> well here in Liberal paradise Kalifornia, unleaded regular at the cheapest station is $3.35 and at name brand stations it is $3.54.  So thank you cap and trade, and every other tax our idiotic voters pass.  Arizona it is $2.15.  So figure it out.....



We did this yesterday when Pothead soiled himself trying to tell us his cheapest state price was more than his average.  

In the world of real your cheapest California price is still in the $2.60s.

And it's got nothing to do with "Liberal" or anything else; oil prices on the whole are set by the international market, which the last Republican nominee for POTUS didn't seem to know (hence this thread), and state prices vary because of varying state and local taxes.  That's how it works.


----------



## alanbmx123 (Mar 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> alanbmx123 said:
> 
> 
> > well here in Liberal paradise Kalifornia, unleaded regular at the cheapest station is $3.35 and at name brand stations it is $3.54.  So thank you cap and trade, and every other tax our idiotic voters pass.  Arizona it is $2.15.  So figure it out.....
> ...



Well I am warm.  I spend $7.32 a gallon for race gas to shred the desert apart too. Just got back fro a week of sand dune paradise, burning race fuel and 6 miles per gallon in my RV, not to mention all the soot I put in the sky with a 24 hour a day bonfire. Screw you liberals


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 10, 2015)

Now, now, Pogo.  We all know presidents have nothing to do with the price of gasoline....though Nixon did but only for short time.  The point is that you extreme liberals were dancing naked in the street thanking Your (failed) Messiah when gas prices fell when you should have been crying bitter tears over His failure to make them skyrocket.....as he _promised!_


----------



## Pogo (Mar 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yes... yes I see now.  That's why Bushgas sold at record highs -- because Big Oil has deep pockets and can afford it.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 10, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Now, now, Pogo.  We all know presidents have nothing to do with the price of gasoline....though Nixon did but only for short time.  The point is that you extreme liberals were dancing naked in the street thanking Your (failed) Messiah when gas prices fell when you should have been crying bitter tears over His failure to make them skyrocket.....as he _promised!_



How come nobody ever tells me about these "Messiahs"?  And the naked dancing?  
Do I need an app on my phone or sump'm?   Can I get it at the Obamagas Station?

I sure am glad we have sentinels like Henry.  Without these posts I would have no idea what I'm missing.


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You sound like you've been huffing ObamaGas.
> ...


Never ceases to amaze me how quickly you rightards run to, _I know you are but what am I? _ I'm estimating the average intellect of your hive is somewhere between the equivalent of a 3 to 4 year year old.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> Never ceases to amaze me how quickly you rightards run to, _I know you are but what am I? _ I'm estimating the average intellect of your hive is somewhere between the equivalent of a 3 to 4 year year old.



Please excuse, my eyes are not what they once were.  It was easy, especially given your choices in makeup, to mistake those lips for your nose.


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2015)

alanbmx123 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > alanbmx123 said:
> ...


How does that screw me? I don't breathe the same air you do. Your fumes ain't reaching me.


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Never ceases to amaze me how quickly you rightards run to, _I know you are but what am I? _ I'm estimating the average intellect of your hive is somewhere between the equivalent of a 3 to 4 year year old.
> ...


Given I understand you're stuck with your G-d given limitations, I always make excuses for you righties.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 10, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Funny how the left so applauded when their failed Messiah wasn't able to keep his promise to make gasoline prices skyrocket.  But, then, they DO seem failure as they keep voting for it.


Such is the genius of our President

He knew if he said he wanted low gas prices, Republicans would do everything in their power to keep them high
So Obama announced he wanted $5 gas and look what happened


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> So Obama announced he wanted $5 gas and look what happened



He failed.

You expected else?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 10, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



$2 Obamagas is far from a failure

Not bad for a community organizer eh Henry?


----------



## kaz (Mar 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That would be true if you kept doing that.  What you are doing is hiding behind the sofa thinking no one sees you


----------



## kaz (Mar 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



That is pretty clever, every day you guys suck Obama off, so you decide as a lark to suck Obama off and see if anyone notices that it's different doing what you always do


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 10, 2015)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



I seem to have no problem getting you to keep posting

LOOK!.............Squirel!


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2015)

Vigilante 

Hey  vagisil  ... I give you my permission to keep posting your inanities about how a glut of oil caused refineries to shut down. Just in case that's the reason you stopped posting about it.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante
> 
> Hey  vagisil  ... I give you my permission to keep posting your inanities about how a glut of oil caused refineries to shut down. Just in case that's the reason you stopped posting about it.



Not what I said , go back and see how many time I told you why! But I do like the NPD you're showing...just like the obomanation!


----------



## Avorysuds (Mar 10, 2015)

Man, RW ate shit in this thread. Obama sold out to the oil companies, prices are going up once again under Obama... SO sad that Obama feels the poor and middle class need to suffer so he and huge oil corporations can make millions and billions, so very sad.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 10, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> Man, RW ate shit in this thread. Obama sold out to the oil companies, prices are going up once again under Obama... SO sad that Obama feels the poor and middle class need to suffer so he and huge oil corporations can make millions and billions, so very sad.



Obama gave is $2 a gallon gas

Some sellout


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante
> ...


That's exactly what you said, zippy ... _"The real truth is that the refineries have cut back production since there is such a glut of oil. IF they started to OVERSTOCK gas again, the price would fall...."_

Oh, and I appreciate you responding so quickly to my prompting, thanks!


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Is there a glut of oil? Are the refineries cutting back production. IF they overstock gas again, will prices fall? Are these all truths, if not point out the one that isn't!


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Ummm, zippy .... they're not cutting back since there's a glut of oil. They're shutting down since they typically do maintenance this time of year. That's why you look like such a retard saying they cut back since there's a glut.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> $2 Obamagas is far from a failure
> 
> Not bad for a community organizer eh Henry?



Oh, Jeez!

Another pre-teen struck down by Alzheimer's at a tender age.  Obviously you've forgotten His goal was to make energy prices skyrocket so people would have to stay at home shivering in the dark and thereby Save The Planet!

But if you call $2 gas "skyrocketing" then I'd fault your education rather than the Alzie's.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> Given I understand you're stuck with your G-d given limitations, I always make excuses for you righties.



And speaking of "stuck" - have you been able to free your lips from Obama's ass yet?  You still sound kinda muffled.....


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how the left so applauded when their failed Messiah wasn't able to keep his promise to make gasoline prices skyrocket.  But, then, they DO seem failure as they keep voting for it.
> ...


no wonder our Proud President's poll #'s are 2x that of his Repub predecessors


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Given I understand you're stuck with your G-d given limitations, I always make excuses for you righties.
> ...


Now there's a go to line you rarely see righties resort to.


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...


Umm, don't laugh too hard at this but ...... Reagan is a god to the right -- but on this same point in Reagan's presidency, Reagan's JAR was *lower* than Obama's is now according to Gallup.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



So all those statements, that you wrote that I said are true! Thanks for straightening yourself out!


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 10, 2015)

The deflecting is just a sort of holding action while they wait for official word on how they're to handle this incredible fumble!

Risk is one of them is going to start thinking and then the whole cookie unravels and there'll be NO putting it back in the tube!


----------



## Avorysuds (Mar 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > Man, RW ate shit in this thread. Obama sold out to the oil companies, prices are going up once again under Obama... SO sad that Obama feels the poor and middle class need to suffer so he and huge oil corporations can make millions and billions, so very sad.
> ...




According to EIA data, the average price of a gallon of regular unleaded gasoline in the United States was $1.838 on Jan. 19, 2009--the day before Obama took office.

*Current Avg. $2.448 *$2.666 $2.849 $2.920
Yesterday Avg. $2.453 $2.671 $2.853 $2.922
Week Ago Avg. $2.441 $2.652 $2.835 $2.915
Month Ago Avg. $2.185 $2.390 $2.573 $2.805
*Year Ago Avg. $3.489* $3.675 $3.837 $4.009

The average, through 45 months in office? Obama: $3.04; Bush's second term: $2.98

Owned you again ding dong. Get back to collecting your welfare checks, it's all yer good at these days~


----------



## Pogo (Mar 10, 2015)

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



This may be the most bizarre post I've read since the last time Special Ed showed up.

Gotta be the gas.


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Teeth are white. Sugar is white. Both true statements. But only a flaming imbecile would make the claim that one's teeth are white since they are eating sugar.

Savvy, Zippy?


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 10, 2015)

Rock bottom gas Prices. Our President is riding high & Pootie Poot's econ is hemorrhaging badly lol.


----------



## Avorysuds (Mar 10, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Rock bottom gas Prices. Our President is riding high & Pootie Poot's econ is hemorrhaging badly lol.




More than it was under bush... When will the fade of being a partisan hack die out? Get a higher IQ, like us libertarians =D


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 10, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Rock bottom gas Prices. Our President is riding high & Pootie Poot's econ is hemorrhaging badly lol.
> ...


under who? That name doesn't ring a bell. Is he a libertarian lol


----------



## Pogo (Mar 10, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...



$2.98 in 2008 is the equivalent of $3.23 in 2015 dollars.

oopsie.


----------



## Politico (Mar 11, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Rock bottom gas Prices. Our President is riding high & Pootie Poot's econ is hemorrhaging badly lol.


How stupid. Oil is $48 a barrel. Gas should be less than $1.79 a gallon. Yet it is $2.45 on average. $3.45 in the Leftytoon states.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 11, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > $2 Obamagas is far from a failure
> ...


It is obvious that our president only claimed he wanted high gas prices so that Republicans would do everything in their power to make them lower


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2015)

Politico said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Rock bottom gas Prices. Our President is riding high & Pootie Poot's econ is hemorrhaging badly lol.
> ...


It was 2.29 here the other day.  

Marathon - Store Home - Marathon Gas - CIRCLE K 5443 - 28350 Oregon Rd Perrysburg OH 43551-6571 

I honestly didn't see a date on that link but it looks like it's updated from time to time.


----------



## Politico (Mar 11, 2015)

Good for you. Look up the definition of 'average' and get back to us Leftytoon.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 11, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


 
Don't even bother comparing Obamagas to Bushgas

Bush gave us $4.35 a gallon gas and laughed while he did it
Obamagas has dropped to $2 a gallon six years after Bush tried to give us $4 gas


----------



## kaz (Mar 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I seem to have no problem getting you to keep posting
> 
> LOOK!.............Squirel!



 Bravo, you post on message boards and you get replies, you are a rhetorical genius


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 11, 2015)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to have no problem getting you to keep posting
> ...


 
Rinse, repeat

Kaz has been buying into this thread for 42 pages


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Don't even bother comparing Obamagas to Bushgas
> 
> Bush gave us $4.35 a gallon gas and laughed while he did it
> Obamagas has dropped to $2 a gallon six years after Bush tried to give us $4 gas


yep. Who can forget $4+ Bu$h II gas


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


they don't call him a lolibertarian for nuthin'


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 11, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


 
Two months and 1247 posts and I have not bumped this stupid thread once

There is a sucker born every minute


----------



## kaz (Mar 11, 2015)

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > That is pretty clever, every day you guys suck Obama off, so you decide as a lark to suck Obama off and see if anyone notices that it's different doing what you always do
> ...



Which part didn't you understand?  RW starts an inane thread and responds constantly with the same inane points that he does in every other thread and decides that it's a joke.  A bunch of other liberals come in and agree with it like they do every other post.  You come in being snotty, condescending and writing things that have little to do with the discussion.  You all mindlessly parrot Democrats and Democratic talking points.

Then you all decide it's a joke, while you do a thread like every other thread you do.  You don't get humor.  Humor would mean you add a dimension to it or go in a creative direction that has some form of irony or cleverness to it.  Posting what you always post isn't humor, or at least it's not humorous.  There is no difference between this thread or your posts and the rest of your idiotic liberal government worshiping threads on every other subject.

What about that is unclear to you?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 11, 2015)

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


 
Have to admit I'm running out of fresh material here. There are only so many ways to beat a dead horse. But you guys keep bumping it and taking it seriously......... thats the humor of the thread

How about we do this kaz, I'll start another thread mocking libertarians and you can post on that one


----------



## kaz (Mar 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Taking up Little Acorn's mantra?


----------



## kaz (Mar 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Have to admit I'm running out of fresh material here. There are only so many ways to beat a dead horse. But you guys keep bumping it and taking it seriously......... thats the humor of the thread
> 
> How about we do this kaz, I'll start another thread mocking libertarians and you can post on that one



It took 42 pages for you to realize you are out of fresh material?  Seriously?


----------



## Avorysuds (Mar 11, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...




No he's the guy you hated for Iraq, Afghanistan, immigration, deficits, debt, taxes, gas prices, homeland security and more... Obama's the guy you love for having all the same policies as Bush except in most cases he expanded them, he even took us back into Iraq after Bush ended it.


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2015)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Have to admit I'm running out of fresh material here. There are only so many ways to beat a dead horse. But you guys keep bumping it and taking it seriously......... thats the humor of the thread
> ...


Well who has enough material to keep it fresh after 42 pages?


----------



## Avorysuds (Mar 11, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And wages are stagnate under Obama! That means people are making like 6% less than they were under Bush because of Obama!

OOOOooooopsie!

Don't you hate it when you fuck yourself like that?


----------



## Avorysuds (Mar 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Collecting welfare for so long has made you dumb~

Might wana invest in educating yourself. Bush left Obama with 1.80$ gas, Obama brought it over 4 bucks because the oil companies pay him a cut ( you know like they did for Bush).


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 11, 2015)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Have to admit I'm running out of fresh material here. There are only so many ways to beat a dead horse. But you guys keep bumping it and taking it seriously......... thats the humor of the thread
> ...


 
What can I do?

This stupid thread won't die. My thousands of fans on USMB expect me to keep taunting you assholes until you finally realize the thread is satire.

My public demands it


----------



## Avorysuds (Mar 11, 2015)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




RW gets looooooootz of emails telling him what to copy and paste on political boards.


----------



## Avorysuds (Mar 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




We keep it going because people like you helped Obama and Dems take historic losses in 2014. Keep talking, people are rejecting you. No seriously, looking at reality and not fiction you're party is dying faster than the GOP.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 11, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


 
Bush experemented with raising gas over $4 a gallon to see what the market would bear. The $1.80 a gallon showed up right before the 2008 election in a feeble attempt to get votes


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 11, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


 
Copy and paste?

I don't get paid for copy and paste. My public demands fresh material


----------



## kaz (Mar 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



A hint, when you satire yourself, try saying something different than what you normally say


----------



## kaz (Mar 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You haven't had fresh material since the Truman administration


----------



## Avorysuds (Mar 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Then Obama brought it back up over 4 bucks a gallon to see what the market would bear.... Obama still has not brought it back down to where Bush had it to help the middle class and poor. And now it's going back up because Obama wants to test how much he screw over that poor and middle class again, and the oil companies give Obama a great bonus (like they did Bush).

Isn't Obama's average still higher than Bush's on fuel costs? Man that Obama hates the middle class and poor. 

Keep it up RW, Hillary is eating chit daily and you put all your eggs in one basket. We all see the clown car that is packed with your other options, so if Hillary can't get it up again you will have to pick from one of the crazies the DNC has to offer... scary times for the Dem party!


----------



## Avorysuds (Mar 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You don't have a public... You can't even tell us what you do at your job that gives you welfare checks.... You are as transparent as Obama, meaning like Obama no one trusts anything you say because you hide shit and lie constantly. 

It's crazy that there are prolly more youtube videos of Obama flip flopping and lying than Bush or Mitt Hahahah.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 11, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


 
_Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in._

Time to get back to work.....

Bushgas has the record for highest priced gas in US history. It was a combination of him selling out to Enron, the machinations of Dick Cheney and the control of the Republican Party by Big Oil

While Obamagas did flirt with $4 for a short period of time, this was due to Big Oil punishment for the severe penalties Obama inflicted on BP after the oil spill. You know...the same spill Republicans apologized to BP for


----------



## Avorysuds (Mar 11, 2015)

I know I'm doing well in a debate with RW when he takes that step towards his default personality that of being a "character of stupidity and sarcasm" as a way to avoid get owned repeatedly. 

Now he has a public.... Ohh... I see.... So now he finally admits how popular he is, pointing to an imaginary hoard of supporters... Ahh... 

Good for you RW, an invisible voiceless crowd loves you. Good for you.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> According to EIA data, the average price of a gallon of regular unleaded gasoline in the United States was $1.838 on Jan. 19, 2009--the day before Obama took office.



To achieve that price from he all time high under President Bush, all we needed was for him to crash worlds economy and destroy millions of jobs here in the US.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> It is obvious that our president only claimed he wanted high gas prices so that Republicans would do everything in their power to make them lower



The genius of obamagas.  Republicans don't know what hit them.


----------



## Avorysuds (Mar 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




So when Bush has historic high gas prices it's because big oil owns him... and when Bush leaves Obama with crazy low gas prices (under 2 bucks) and Obama brings it way over 4 dollars a gallon it's because the oil companies are getting revenge....


So.... Why did the oil companies need to pay Bush for help on raising gas prices when even the great demi-god Obama couldn't stop these oil companies.


RW, I wonder, does getting owned hurt, like physically?


----------



## Avorysuds (Mar 11, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It is obvious that our president only claimed he wanted high gas prices so that Republicans would do everything in their power to make them lower
> ...




So your saying Obama brought gas costs down....? So now that it is going back up, is that Obama or did he just stop trying to keep fuel costs down?


----------



## Avorysuds (Mar 11, 2015)

I have to head into work... 

W o r k .... Here I'll get a link to help you understand what I have to do RW.



work
wərk/
_noun_

*1*.
activity involving mental or physical effort done in order to achieve a purpose or result.
"he was tired after a day's work in the fields"
synonyms: labor, toil, slog, drudgery, exertion, effort, industry, service; More
*2*.
mental or physical activity as a means of earning income; employment.
"I'm still looking for work"
synonyms: employment, a job, a position, a situation, a post; More

\
_verb_

*1*.
be engaged in physical or mental activity in order to achieve a purpose or result, especially in one's job; do work.
"an engineer who had been *working on* a design for a more efficient wing"
synonyms: toil, labor, exert oneself, slave (away); More

\

*2*.
(of a machine or system) operate or function, especially properly or effectively.
"his cell phone doesn't work unless he goes to a high point"
synonyms: function, go, run, operate; 
_informal_behave
"his car was working perfectly


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Rinse, repeat
> 
> Kaz has been buying into this thread for 42 pages



Well, I mean come on......Obama draws out them like light to a moth.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 11, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> I know I'm doing well in a debate with RW when he takes that step towards his default personality that of being a "character of stupidity and sarcasm" as a way to avoid get owned repeatedly.
> 
> Now he has a public.... Ohh... I see.... So now he finally admits how popular he is, pointing to an imaginary hoard of supporters... Ahh...
> 
> Good for you RW, an invisible voiceless crowd loves you. Good for you.


 
I have over ten thousand loyal followers celebrating my every post. They quote my utterances more than any other poster on this board.

That is what makes me a USMB legend


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 11, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It is obvious that our president only claimed he wanted high gas prices so that Republicans would do everything in their power to make them lower
> ...


 
It was a master strategy from our President

Pretend you want high prices and watch Republicans and the Oil Companies lower them


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 11, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> I have to head into work...
> 
> W o r k .... Here I'll get a link to help you understand what I have to do RW.
> 
> ...


 
You don't think paid posting on this message board is work?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 11, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
The prices of Obamagas has gone up since Republicans took Congress

You figure it out


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> So your saying Obama brought gas costs down



Either that or when the 2012 Republican candidate claimed the President was responsible for gas prices he was lying and playing politics.  You decide.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2015)

Politico said:


> Good for you. Look up the definition of 'average' and get back to us Leftytoon.


No need to throw a hissy fit, you're the one who is arguing that gas prices are too high.  Obamagas - thanks, Mr. President.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 11, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > So your saying Obama brought gas costs down
> ...


 
Could you believe that Republicans thought they could win by promising $2.50 a gallon gas?

Our President had other tricks up his sleeve for Obamagas


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Mar 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...


 
The President doesn't control the price of gas, dumbass.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 11, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


 

Of course he does

Who else sets the price of Obamagas?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Mar 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
Only stupid people believe that.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 11, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


 
As Chief Executive, Obama has the authority to set the price of Obamagas

Don't you know anything about how fuel prices are set?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Mar 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
Here you go dummy!

How Gas Prices Are Determined - For Dummies


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 11, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


 
Rightwing propaganda meant for second graders

We all know there are more important factors that set the price of Obamagas


----------



## Decus (Mar 11, 2015)

This has to be the lengthiest thread praising the positive effects of fracking on the economy. Frack baby frack - keep driving those oil prices down.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Mar 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
Thanks for admitting you lied.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 11, 2015)

This thread is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Mar 11, 2015)

Pogo said:


> This thread is the gift that keeps on giving.


 
That's what liberals say when they're caught lying. "It was a joke!! "


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 11, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


 
Stop flaunting your ignorance on this thread

Even Republicans have admitted that Obama is responsible for gas prices


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Mar 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
The only ignorance in this thread is the OP.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 11, 2015)

Decus said:


> This has to be the lengthiest thread praising the positive effects of fracking on the economy. Frack baby frack - keep driving those oil prices down.


 
Fracking has little to do with the price of Obamagas

It is primarily influenced by Benghazi, ISIS, Ebola and secret Hillary emails


----------



## g5000 (Mar 11, 2015)

The less vacations Obama takes, the higher the price of Obamagas.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 11, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is the gift that keeps on giving.
> ...




That's what the intellectually impeded say when they've been duped by a joke that sailed over their heads.


----------



## Decus (Mar 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > This has to be the lengthiest thread praising the positive effects of fracking on the economy. Frack baby frack - keep driving those oil prices down.
> ...



I like your sense of humour.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 11, 2015)

Politico said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Rock bottom gas Prices. Our President is riding high & Pootie Poot's econ is hemorrhaging badly lol.
> ...



 X 10

Q - What's the (usually) cheapest gas state in the 57?
A - South Carolina.  "Leftyloon" state.  Right now: $1.85
Q - What's the highest?
A - Hawaìi.  "Rightyloon" state.  Where it's a dollar more.

WACK-o.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> The President doesn't control the price of gas, dumbass.





Pogo said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



The fact that lois Lerner is still roaming the country free as a bird plays a huge role in the price of obamagas.  Add that to the AFT operation to funnel arms to the cartels in order to undo the 2nd.  Shirley, you can clearly see the pattern emerging.........


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 11, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > The President doesn't control the price of gas, dumbass.
> ...


 
It is rumored that the Clinton emails that were not released contain damning infromation on the pricing of Obamagas


----------



## g5000 (Mar 11, 2015)

Politico said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Rock bottom gas Prices. Our President is riding high & Pootie Poot's econ is hemorrhaging badly lol.
> ...


Benghazi.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


many of them fighting to get to the front of the line as well makes the irony delicious rightwinger


----------



## hunarcy (Mar 11, 2015)

Politico said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Rock bottom gas Prices. Our President is riding high & Pootie Poot's econ is hemorrhaging badly lol.
> ...




Have to look at how much local taxes add to the price to understand why it's $2.45


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 11, 2015)

Sorry, libbies.  Gas is not higher than $5.00/gallon.  The price of energy has not skyrocketed.  Your Messiah promised you that and you licked it up as tho it were His spittle.  But He has (again) failed.

You really should be used to that by now.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Two months and 1247 posts and I have not bumped this stupid thread once
> 
> There is a sucker born every minute


many of them fighting to get to the front of the line as well makes the irony delicious rightwinger 


rightwinger said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


best you're going to get from Avorysuds 



rightwinger said:


> Two months and 1247 posts and I have not bumped this stupid thread once
> 
> There is a sucker born every minute


many of them fighting to get to the front of the line as well makes the irony delicious rightwinger


----------



## Avorysuds (Mar 11, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > So your saying Obama brought gas costs down
> ...




Ok, I decide? I think they both lied... How about you? Why do you ignorant liberals think everyone that understand your hypocritical bullshit is hypocritical, is a Republican? Oh, I know becaues on average liberals have a lower IQ than Libertarians...


----------



## Avorysuds (Mar 11, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Sorry, libbies.  Gas is not higher than $5.00/gallon.  The price of energy has not skyrocketed.  Your Messiah promised you that and you licked it up as tho it were His spittle.  But He has (again) failed.
> 
> You really should be used to that by now.




Don't you get it it you dumb ass... Obama said he wanted gas prices to go up so that Republkicans would fight him and make prices go down...

Just like when Obama said Obamacare would make HC affordable and it only got more experiences for less care.

Or like when he said he would get the US out of Iraq, and didn't... then took us back in after Republicans (Bush) got us out. 

Or like the time he said he would have the most transparent admin, or when he said ... or when he said... or when he said...


----------



## Politico (Mar 12, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Good for you. Look up the definition of 'average' and get back to us Leftytoon.
> ...


No pointing out Millennial stupidity is not a hissy fit. I said gas was not below $2 a gallon. It is not. With oil at $48 a barrel it should be at best $1.59. So go pull your status quo levers come election day and quit blaming the people with a  brain for the results.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> Ok, I decide? I think they both lied... How about you?



It was the high price of oil that sparks more exploration that led to more crude oil production.  Then when the Saudis decided not to cut back on their production that cause the price to drop.  Now exploration is down 30 to 40% from last year and the new fracked wells will have shorter production runs and eventually the price will begin to rise.  Rinse and repeat.  

But like I said earlier, this isn't reality, this is politics.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 2, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Oil & Gasoline price stopped falling after Republicans took over the House & Senate. Since then Oil trading volume has exploded & Wallstreet Banks are hording oil, storing it on tankers hiding it way out in the ocean out of inventory. This is an Enron scam to tie up lots of oil tankers to slow oil transportation until prices rise. US refinery oil inputs slowed last week. Republicans always drive up oil & gas prices to pay back their big oil campaign backers who bought their way into office. We will be forced to pay & pay.



Right again!

*Goldman Sachs on oil: "US needs to cut it's oil production, not OPEC"*


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 2, 2015)

KissMy said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Oil & Gasoline price stopped falling after Republicans took over the House & Senate. Since then Oil trading volume has exploded & Wallstreet Banks are hording oil, storing it on tankers hiding it way out in the ocean out of inventory. This is an Enron scam to tie up lots of oil tankers to slow oil transportation until prices rise. US refinery oil inputs slowed last week. Republicans always drive up oil & gas prices to pay back their big oil campaign backers who bought their way into office. We will be forced to pay & pay.
> ...


 
The low price of Obamagas drives Republicans into a blind rage

They will do anything to sabotage it


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Have you noticed how much gas has gone up since Republicans took control of the Congress?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 31, 2015)

I paid $1.97 for my Obamagas over the weekend

Now that the summer surge is over, look for Obama to start lowering the price below $1.75 by Christmas


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 31, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I paid $1.97 for my Obamagas over the weekend
> 
> Now that the summer surge is over, look for Obama to start lowering the price below $1.75 by Christmas


Still $1.15 more than necessary everywhere. Thanks to obama AGW fascism.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 31, 2015)

It's not going to go below $2 in CA, fo shizzle.

And oil is over $48 today.   

The one plausible scenario that would get us to $2 is a global recession-depression which craters demand.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 31, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I paid $1.97 for my Obamagas over the weekend
> ...



Again mathematics (or truth) isn't your friend.

Thank you Mr. President.


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 31, 2015)

this is one of those teachable moments!

remember you saw this loser rightwinger saying very clearly obama is responsible for the movement of gas prices


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 31, 2015)

candycorn said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You don't know what you're talking about. If not for obama drilling restrictions, the price would be back down to where it was in the early 2000's before Chinese and Indian demand stretched supply. Math and logic are not on your partisan sheeple side.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Dot Com (Aug 31, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I paid $1.97 for my Obamagas over the weekend
> 
> Now that the summer surge is over, look for Obama to start lowering the price below $1.75 by Christmas


yep.

Thangod  for our proud, two-term, African American, President  rightwinger


----------



## healthmyths (Aug 31, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> this is one of those teachable moments!
> 
> remember you saw this loser rightwinger saying very clearly obama is responsible for the movement of gas prices



There is ONLY ONE WAY Obama can affect the price of gas.
By signing more federal leases to do exploration on Federal lands.  If there is more oil found then that increases the supply which lowers the prices.
THAT's IT though and only recently has Obama agreed to Alaska oil exploration which I credit him!
But prior he has signed 60% fewer federal oil leases then Bush did in the same period.
FACT!
This is the ONLY real executive action any President can have on INCREASING production which would INCREASE supplies and Obama ....
     a) In 6 years new leases under Obama..........9,922 new leases..
     b) In 8 years new leases under Bush...........23,569 new leases!

Oil and Gas Statistics


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 31, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I paid $1.97 for my Obamagas over the weekend
> ...


He counted on you to not notice the tens of thousands of dollars you lost.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 31, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



Oh okay, please demonstrate it using mathematics...how you get to $0.60 a gallon. 

Here is a clue....there are 55 gallons of crude in a barrel.  There are about 19 gallons of gasoline in a 42 gallon of crude oil. So if oil is anywhere above about $25 a barrel, your formula is screwed before it starts.  

But please, the floor is yours.  Either prove it with mathematics or shut the fuck up.  Deal?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 31, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> this is one of those teachable moments!
> 
> remember you saw this loser rightwinger saying very clearly obama is responsible for the movement of gas prices


 
Of course he is

Republicans in Congress, who are owned by big oil were able to drive up prices for much of the summer

But our President was able to once again defeat the Republicans and bring the price of Obamagas below $2 a gallon

Great job by our President


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 31, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I paid $1.97 for my Obamagas over the weekend
> ...


 

take note of this loon too; for future reference


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 31, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > this is one of those teachable moments!
> ...


 

exactly how dummy????


----------



## candycorn (Aug 31, 2015)

healthmyths said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > this is one of those teachable moments!
> ...




Not true.  He could also not get us bogged down in wars in the middle East where we are spilling blood and treasure and keeping the area destabilized with our presence for 10 years.  

Oh wait, he's done just that and whatdoyaknow....the price of gas is dropping


.
.
.
.
.
.
dropping
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
dropping


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 31, 2015)

healthmyths said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > this is one of those teachable moments!
> ...


You left out the most significant impact and that is the hack's reimplementation of offshore drilling restrictions in the Pacific, Atlantic and gulf.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 31, 2015)

Again, Thank You Mr. President.


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 31, 2015)

i's so sad to see white boys with their noses firmly in obama's sphincter


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 31, 2015)

gas is falling right now because of an economic slowdown in china

it fel before that because of increased domestic energy production........................you know exactly what you losers said wouldnt happen????


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 31, 2015)

candycorn said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


 
yes because that area of the world is the picture of tranquility right about now isnt it?

Syrian civil war?
libya now an Al Qaeda safe haven?

ISIS?

 what a complete idiot


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 31, 2015)

*Obama's Energy Sec. wants $7 to $9 Unleaded gas prices ...*
www.redstate.com/.../*obama*s-*energy*-sec-wants-7-to-9-unleaded...

Cached
Similar
RedState
Loading...
Jan 20, 2011 - *Obama's Energy* Sec. wants $7 to $9 Unleaded *gas prices* ... Well that dog don't hunt, this is America, not *Europe*. I think *Obama* ran for office in .... Democrats *Call* on *Obama* to Bring in Muslim Refugees—But not Christians.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 31, 2015)

candycorn said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Who said anything about $.60 gasoline besides you? I said $1.15 less than what it is. And $1.15 less than what it is where I live and in most of the country brings it down to < $1.25 where it was in the early 2000's.


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 31, 2015)

*Morning Bell: White House Wants to Keep Gas Prices High*
dailysignal.com/.../morning-bell-white-house-wants-to-keep-*gas*-*prices*-h...

Cached
Similar
Feb 29, 2012 - With the national average of *gas prices* hitting $3.65 a gallon, ... But for Secretary of *Energy* Stephen Chu, those steep prices aren't ... In 2008, he stated, “Somehow we have to figure out how to boost the price of gasoline to the levels in *Europe*. ... Meanwhile, the *Obama* Administration is seemingly doing ...


----------



## kaz (Aug 31, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I paid $1.97 for my Obamagas over the weekend
> 
> Now that the summer surge is over, look for Obama to start lowering the price below $1.75 by Christmas



Thanks for the kiddie table comments


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 31, 2015)

Record gas production
Low gas prices

Obama is kicking ass!


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 31, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Record gas production
> Low gas prices
> 
> Obama is kicking ass!


 

YAWN

 seriously are you actually trying to give your Messiah credit for something he's clearly stated he's against? that your own Party spends hundreds of millions of dollars lobbying against?

 are you all mentally-ill?


----------



## healthmyths (Aug 31, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Record gas production
> Low gas prices
> 
> Obama is kicking ass!


Obama can do ONLY one thing.  Sign federal land oil exploration leases.
He has released drilling for Alaska. Kudos!
But that is the ONLY affect Obama can have.
This is the ONLY real executive action any President can have on INCREASING production which would INCREASE supplies and Obama .... 
     a) In 6 years new leases under Obama..........9,922 new leases..  
     b) In 8 years new leases under Bush...........23,569 new leases!
Oil and Gas Statistics


----------



## chikenwing (Aug 31, 2015)

candycorn said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...





candycorn said:


> Again, Thank You Mr. President.


You could be clubbed over the head with the truth and you wouldn't know it.
Gas prices are a function of supply and demand,nothing more nothing less,supply is up demand is down,prices drop,The president has little to do with prices


----------



## Care4all (Aug 31, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> *Morning Bell: White House Wants to Keep Gas Prices High*
> dailysignal.com/.../morning-bell-white-house-wants-to-keep-*gas*-*prices*-h...
> 
> Cached
> ...


FYI Stephen Chu RESIGNED in 2013 and was replaced over 2 years ago...


----------



## candycorn (Aug 31, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...




​The amount was $1.75
You said it would be $1.15 more than necessary
The Difference is $0.60 cents

So to answer your question.  it was you dumbass.

Either prove it mathematically or shut the fuck up.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 31, 2015)

chikenwing said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...



Refer to page 1 of this thread (post 6 I think) for the reference material that legitimizes the praise for Our President.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 31, 2015)

candycorn said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I said _still_ and _everywhere_. You want to cherry pick in order to make a vacuous argument. Dishonest.


----------



## g5000 (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm not worried.  Obama still has 17 months to bring us the $9-plus gas the Republicans promised us he would bring, and Republicans never break their promises.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 31, 2015)

Oil companies are defaulting on low interest loans. Banks are stuck with oil toxic assets. Regulators are moving bank oil troubled assets to workout groups to keep them from going under.

Idiot Repubtards are posting that Obama is making gasoline $1.97 higher when is selling under that. They are so stupid!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 31, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Record gas production
> Low gas prices
> 
> Obama is kicking ass!



Is that because of all of Obama's investment in oil infrastructure?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 31, 2015)

g5000 said:


> I'm not worried.  Obama still has 17 months to bring us the $9-plus gas the Republicans promised us he would bring, and Republicans never break their promises.



That was Obama's promise........and he broke it.


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2015)

g5000 said:


> I'm not worried.  Obama still has 17 months to bring us the $9-plus gas the Republicans promised us he would bring, and Republicans never break their promises.






Actually, it was Obama hisself who promised that...


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 31, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Oil companies are defaulting on low interest loans. Banks are stuck with oil toxic assets. Regulators are moving bank oil troubled assets to workout groups to keep them from going under.
> 
> Idiot Repubtards are posting that Obama is making gasoline $1.97 higher when is selling under that. They are so stupid!


It all comes back to the same dynamic, that being supply vs demand. Obama stifled supply to the tune of costing the average American household $10k annually in _disposable income_.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 31, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Record gas production
> Low gas prices
> 
> Obama is kicking ass!




For as green as he is he just opened up arctic drilling. You repucutans aren't going to be able to blame the economy the democrats this election!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 31, 2015)

westwall said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not worried.  Obama still has 17 months to bring us the $9-plus gas the Republicans promised us he would bring, and Republicans never break their promises.
> ...




Well, to his surprise solar, wind and natural gas is doing it cheaply to the point where this didn't happen!


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 31, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Record gas production
> ...


Nothing he does now will allow Americans to recoup the trillions he's cost us.
He needs to be exiled.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 31, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


It complicated

The price of Obamagas is impacted by many external factors such as Obamacare, Benghazi, Ebola and regularly scheduled vacations

It's hard for conservatives to understand


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 31, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Moron

Nobody cares about trillions when they can get gas under $2.00


----------



## kaz (Aug 31, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Record gas production
> Low gas prices
> 
> Obama is kicking ass!



Close, you're sucking his ass


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 31, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Whatever you say, trollwinger.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 31, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...




I care that so little of this money went to infrastructure, science, r&d and education for Americans. You republicans got us into a 2 trillion dollar nation building war, deregulated the housing sector sending us into a deep recession and don't want to help us fix the health sector that is draining a shit ton from our economy.

Yet, you attack infrastructure and science even as we spend the least on them at any point in the last 25 years.


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Record gas production
> ...







Yeah, he opened it up to a FOREIGN company.  I wonder how much they are paying him?


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2015)

Matthew said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...







Sure they are.  How much SOLAR power is Ivanpah producing for the public's 1.6 billion in guarantees?


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 31, 2015)

g5000 said:


> I'm not worried.  Obama still has 17 months to bring us the $9-plus gas the Republicans promised us he would bring, and Republicans never break their promises.


Maybe the repub congress will demand that we get into another endless, unpaid-for, conflict. That might do the trick. They did just recently try that route w/ Iran.


----------



## kaz (Aug 31, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I paid $1.97 for my Obamagas over the weekend
> 
> Now that the summer surge is over, look for Obama to start lowering the price below $1.75 by Christmas



WTF?  What is wrong with you?  Obama is lowering the price of fossil fuels in the middle of a global warming impending disaster and you're celebrating that?  The doom of humanity?  You and Obama are two sick mother fuckers causing and cheering for the destruction of mankind and the end of life on earth


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 31, 2015)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I paid $1.97 for my Obamagas over the weekend
> ...


Petty jealousy

Obama is once again giving us ridiculously low Obamagas. The right, being owned by big oil, is outraged


----------



## kaz (Aug 31, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Jealousy?  Comrade big guy, global warming is driven by fossil fuels.  What is wrong with you, you're celebrating that?  The ice caps melting?  Entire cities under water?  You're actually happy about that and you praise Caesar for it?  What is wrong with you?  Obama is pushing us off the cliff into global warming


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 31, 2015)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Ice caps?

Who gives a fuck about ice caps when I can get $2.00 a gallon Obamagas?


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 31, 2015)

where is that?


----------



## KissMy (Aug 31, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Oil companies are defaulting on low interest loans. Banks are stuck with oil toxic assets. Regulators are moving bank oil troubled assets to workout groups to keep them from going under.
> ...



You are clueless about supply vs demand. The market is oversupplied & drillers are going broke. That is impossible if Obama stifled supply. Just more proof that you are an idiot!


----------



## KissMy (Aug 31, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> where is that?



*Gasoline $1.84 at the pump!*


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 31, 2015)

KissMy said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Excess in current supply is due to fracking on property that Obama could not control. Whether it's increased supply due to that or a combination with economic hardships reducing demand in China, et al, it is still the same dynamic. And before the fracking had impact, Obama's energy stifling reduced potential supply in the face of increasing demand. Obama energy policy has kept the economy in a hole and cost me and all Americans thousands in spending money.
Keep your troll insults to yourself.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 31, 2015)

KissMy said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > where is that?
> ...


driving 8 hours to fill up just might not be cost effective


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 31, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


What you likely smell is SHIT as it spews from your keyboard quite frequently


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 31, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


I thought we agreed not to bring-up the BushCo Admin anymore?


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 31, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


exactly. What self-respecting rw'er would care otherwise.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 31, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





It looks like this:




​--  where "C"= *C*ost of Mitt Romney claiming POTUSes control gas prices (lost votes X 1000 or 'kilovotes');
 "sin" = the *sin* of misrepresentation, expressed in Hell-burning years;
"e" = what *e*verybody knows; and 
"cos" = the *cos*t savings factor discount for having the deal brokered by a Kenyan Marxist Muslim Socialist Fascist Dictator Emperor Communisty Organizer who Doesn't Wear a Flag Pin


2.25 here, and this ain't a cheap state.  Thanks Comrade O'bama (music swells: "The Internationale" plays) for a glorious People's Victory against the Running Dog Lackey Imperialist Decadent Capitalist Pigs.



Hey RW, nice avatar.  One of my childhood heroes, and I got to meet him way later as an adult, just before he died.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 31, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I paid $1.97 for my Obamagas over the weekend
> 
> Now that the summer surge is over, look for Obama to start lowering the price below $1.75 by Christmas



But you said when Obama Gas was over $4.00 a gallon that Obama had NOTHING TO DO WITH THE GAS PRICES!!!!


----------



## KissMy (Aug 31, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I paid $1.97 for my Obamagas over the weekend
> ...



That's because Bush was president when the national gasoline price was over $4/gallon.

The national gasoline price was never $4/gallon or over while Obama has been president.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 31, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Really, seems CNN believes you're a LIAR!!!!!!

*Gas prices from $1.89 the day Obama took over to $4 a gallon today. *
Posted February 24, 2012                                                                       


News flash: Obama and the Democrats have controlled oil policy for the last three years with the resulting 111% increase in gas prices in three years from $1.89 the day Obama took over to $4 a gallon today. 

America needs a comprehensive energy policy. Oil, natural gas, coal and nuclear production needs to be encouraged along with other forms of green energy production 

President Obama wallows in his own incompetence. He blames anyone and anything for his inability to get results. He never takes responsibility for a long list of failures.

Gas prices from $1.89 the day Obama took over to $4 a gallon today.


----------



## Rozman (Aug 31, 2015)

Claudette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As President Obama continues to drop the price of Obamagas, Republicans can remind us how we would be paying 50 cents a gallon more if they were in charge
> ...



Exactly....
And you don't see the Obama fluffers here splain what it was that the cummunity organizer in Chief did to lower the price of gas....
They kind of blow that off.

The price of crude has been down for some time now....
Maybe that has something to do with it....

But they never pass on an opportunity to praise their King.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 31, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



$4 a gallon 

Where the fuck can you even _go_ to find gas for four bucks a gallon?  Hawaìi?
It's teetering just above 2 here, and this is not a cheap state.  Down to $1.69 in the other Carolina.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 31, 2015)

KissMy said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



*The market is oversupplied & drillers are going broke. That is impossible if Obama stifled supply.
*
What did Obama do to increase supply?


----------



## kaz (Aug 31, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Serious question, I'm wondering if you have any integrity at all


----------



## Pogo (Aug 31, 2015)

Rozman said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...





kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



This has gotta be the longest-ever run for a joke that dullards still don't get -- even after eight months and having it explained straight out.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 31, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Bush sold out the country to big oil when he priced Bushgas at over $4 an hour
Thankfully, Obamagas sells for under $2.00 an hour


----------



## Pogo (Aug 31, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Know who had cheap gas?  Millard Fillmore.  Bring back Fillmoregas.  I mean the name alone tells the story.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 31, 2015)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


You want me to cry over Polar Bears when I can buy Obamagas for $1.97 a gallon?
Get your priorities straight


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 31, 2015)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



They didn't have gas until 1900. 

Obama wasn't even born yet. But he figured out how to get us Obamagas for $1.97


----------



## KissMy (Aug 31, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



 A fake bullshit I Report post on CNN website.  You are a R-E-T-A-R-D-!!!


----------



## Rozman (Aug 31, 2015)

The only ObamaGas that's available is what's there the morning after Obama eats one of Mooochele's meals....


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 31, 2015)

OMG!

Can you imagine what Trumpgas would cost?

It would only be available to millionaires


----------



## Pogo (Aug 31, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




But... but... it's signed by Sahit Muja of "Albanian Minerals"!  

Pissyante got punked.  What a maroon.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 31, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> OMG!
> 
> Can you imagine what Trumpgas would cost?
> 
> It would only be available to millionaires



You'd fill up, then as soon as you left the gas station you'd get sued.

Either that or the pump would say, "Sorry, bankrupt".


----------



## KissMy (Aug 31, 2015)

*Bush Inflation Oil Price Disaster!!!*


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 31, 2015)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!
> ...



We would be paying $20 a gallon or more for Trumpgas......Trump would call anyone who won't pay a loser


----------



## Pogo (Aug 31, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'd hold out for "rapist".


----------



## thereisnospoon (Aug 31, 2015)

boedicca said:


> It's not going to go below $2 in CA, fo shizzle.
> 
> And oil is over $48 today.
> 
> The one plausible scenario that would get us to $2 is a global recession-depression which craters demand.


WTI retreated to $47.52 (-3.39%) today. The spike from the lowest since Jan '15 was due to thew market following the surge in the stock futures which recovered by nearly 800 pts( DJIA). Market analysts have oil falling to and staying in the $30's and may even test $30....
BTW RBOB gasoline fell today to $1.47 gal.....
One thing I have noticed is that the retail prices have been very slow to follow the wholesale fuel prices. Diesel fell much more rapidly that gasoline. Last week I paid $1,93 for Diesel .
That same station has it now for $2.29.
Gasoline however is still in a slow decline. Actually factoring in the standard benchmark of wholesale plus 60 to 90 cents for taxes, delivery charges and retailer profit, gasoline in this area is about 20 to 30 cents above where is should be. Most retailers are around $2.30 per gallon. 
Now, as far as the Chosen One is concerned. JHe must be seething that his "I would be comfortable with four dollar gasoline" wish has not come to fruition..
Obama only cares about his legacy and his ego. He views himself as an elected king. And if he had his way, gas would be twice or even three times the price. That is because he believes his own bullshit. he believes only HE knows what's best and wiht that, HE is going to save the planet. And how did he want to accomplish this? By enacting policy that would make fuel so expensive we'd have to stop buying it. 
This is typical progressivism. Where the the idea is more important than the negative effects it may have.
See, Obumbler would scuttle the US economy to get his way. He thinks high fuel prices will "force" conservation. Meanwhile the high price for fuel makes everything else more expensive. People see their buying power shrivel and they slam shut their wallets.
Would Obama care? No. A down economy is GOOD for his kind. Progressives cannot stand a financially independent populace. They want dependency on government. So the more people out of work, the more people living off the taxpayer tit. And those people will vote for whomever gives them the goodies. The free shit.


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 31, 2015)

The reason gasoline has gone down is that Saudi Arabia has increased production to flood the world market with oil.

Their goal is to put American oil producers out of business.

Saudi Arabia: Don't blame us for oil's big plunge


----------



## thereisnospoon (Aug 31, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Where in the hell do you get this shit.....Jesus Christ.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Aug 31, 2015)

Blackrook said:


> The reason gasoline has gone down is that Saudi Arabia has increased production to flood the world market with oil.
> 
> Their goal is to put American oil producers out of business.
> 
> Saudi Arabia: Don't blame us for oil's big plunge


That article is five months old...
Saudi Arabia is going to maintain market share. The reason is simple. If one nation decides to cut production, the buyers will simply get it elsewhere. OPEC no longer has the clout it once had where the Cartel could literally "fix" the price of oil. And the Cartel did not even have to adjust production. All they had to do was have a meeting among the Oil Ministers. The market would react and the price would spike. 
With the US now the world's second largest producer of crude, OPEC must be very careful not to anger it's customers. The US producers will be glad to sell their oil to them.
One other item. Historically, when prices are down OPEC would always announce a production cut which would trigger a reaction in the world markets. Invariably though, the OPEC nations would cheat on their production quotas to maintain market share. Saudi Arabia being consistently the biggest culprit....SA has far too much invested to hold down production. The entire Saudi Arabian society depends on the free flow of oil. The Saudi Royal family's gold plated houses exist only if the world is buying their oil.


----------



## boilermaker55 (Aug 31, 2015)

Now, tell your right wing nutjobs that when gas prices go up. It is not the presidents fault.
TY!





Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


----------



## thereisnospoon (Aug 31, 2015)

candycorn said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Please provide examples of anything Obama has done to cause the price of oil and gasoline to fall to current levels. Name one single policy. 
Oh, and don't come back with that "federal land and oil lease" story. Those lands are to this day every bit as unproductive as they have always been. 
The oil production we see today is from private lands. 
So go ahead. Explain how our once "comfortable with four dollar gasoline" POTUS became a friend to the oil production industry. 
This ought to be good.
You may want to just surrender here. Because Obama is STILL hooked on this green energy nonsense and he is a global warming alarmist.
Of course the facts will not faze you because you are an Obama sycophant suck up.....You probably would like to see Obama violate the 22nd Amendment and become president for life( dictator)......


----------



## Pogo (Aug 31, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Please provide examples of anything Obama has done to cause the price of oil and gasoline to fall to current levels. Name one single policy.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Aug 31, 2015)

healthmyths said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > this is one of those teachable moments!
> ...


Much of the numbers of leases are unproductive and those that are, the cost is prohibitive. 
And just because it says "Alaska" doesn't mean anything. There are parts of Alaska where oil deposits are known to exist, then there are other areas where it is accessible. The places for the latter are STILL off limits. 
This so called release of federal lands for oil exploration was nothing more than a political play on the part of the White House to make it appear as though Obama had changed his stance on petroleum production in the US....Notice Obama is not kicking that sleeping dog known as Keystone XL.....
If Obama truly wanted to kick the US oil production industry in the pants, he'd be pushing Keystone XL.....


----------



## thereisnospoon (Aug 31, 2015)

Pogo said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Please provide examples of anything Obama has done to cause the price of oil and gasoline to fall to current levels. Name one single policy.


You can't either. Hence the vapid reply.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Aug 31, 2015)

boilermaker55 said:


> Now, tell your right wing nutjobs that when gas prices go up. It is not the presidents fault.
> TY!
> 
> 
> ...


Cut the bullshit.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 31, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 31, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



We are talking about PRICE under the 7 years of Obama, NOT currently, BUT even THIS week when it's on average 30 cents cheaper GasBuddy, $3.14 in Nevada, $3.37 in California and $3.39 in Alaska. In some California cities, the numbers are grimmer. The price of gas in Los Angeles is $3.58, in Santa Barbara $3.55 and San Diego $3.50.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 31, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



How many gallons do I get per HOUR????


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 31, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



With gas in California being as high as $3.58 per gallon this week, what do you think it was when a barrel of oil was 50% higher, you fucking Jaskass!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 31, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> We are talking about PRICE under the 7 years of Obama, NOT currently,



Because "currently" would be inconvenient?  That why you picked a three-year-old blog from Sahit Muja of "Albanian Minerals"?

Funny, Mittens picked an aberrational "current" price when he wrote the fallacy that this thread has been lampooning for the last eight months.

Having it both ways: Priceless.

Btw gas is being sold in California for $2.43, although that's a Costco/Sam's thing so you have to be a member.  Non-members have to go to Pilot and pay $2.59.  And I checked Hawaiigasprices.com -- there's no station listed anywhere, even among the highest, where you can pay four bucks a gallon.

But you have fun with your butthurt.  I suggest a nice gasoline ointment.  It's cheap.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 31, 2015)

Its amazing, Obama does everything he can to increase the price of gas and when it falls anyway liars on the left try to give him the credit.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 31, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > We are talking about PRICE under the 7 years of Obama, NOT currently,
> ...



I see you know MORE THAN GAS BUDDY with all the current prices in California! ROTFLMFAO!!! OCDGirl is at it again!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 31, 2015)

BluesLegend said:


> Its amazing, Obama does everything he can to increase the price of gas and when it falls anyway liars on the left try to give him the credit.



How has he forced the price of gas up? Production is at record levels.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 31, 2015)

Matthew said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Its amazing, Obama does everything he can to increase the price of gas and when it falls anyway liars on the left try to give him the credit.
> ...



Ahahaha right on cue ^^^


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 31, 2015)

Back in 2012 that was a BIG part of his strategy!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 31, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Actually that's exactly where I got it.
Costco and Sam's in Roseville..... $2.43
Pilot, 2828 El Centro Rd & W El Camino Ave Sacramento ..... $2.59

Right here pal.  Don't wait to click, or it'll be even lower.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 31, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Back in 2012 that was a BIG part of his strategy!



You idiot! That's a heavily edited bullshit video. The Fox segment was not even Obama.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 31, 2015)

Fossil fuel hating global warming alarmists libs praising the lower gas prices


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 31, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Back in 2012 that was a BIG part of his strategy!
> ...



Well Google it and let us know EXACTLY how it was edited! That should keep this 2 digit IQ'd moron busy for a week or more!


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 31, 2015)

The President lowered gas prices. He is awesome!!!


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 31, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> The President lowered gas prices. He is awesome!!!



Did you say that about Bush when he left office and a gallon was $1.86????


----------



## auditor0007 (Aug 31, 2015)

Claudette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As President Obama continues to drop the price of Obamagas, Republicans can remind us how we would be paying 50 cents a gallon more if they were in charge
> ...



He's just showing how idiotic it is when cons blamed him for high gas prices, but it's over your head, obviously.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 31, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > The President lowered gas prices. He is awesome!!!
> ...



Bush destroyed the global economy & oil / gas demand. Obama increased the economy, jobs & supply holding prices down.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > The President lowered gas prices. He is awesome!!!
> ...


No, because his method of lowering gas prices was by driving the economy into the worst recession in 80 years.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 31, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Yup, that's EXACTLY Opposite of what the POSER in the White House said on all those video cuts of him...You 's have a SUSPENSION OF REALITY!


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 31, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Andrew Cuomo did that with his housing fuck ups!


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Well ya better tell Bush, because he thinks he did it with help from Republicans...

_"*Thanks to our policies*, home ownership in America is at an all-time high." ~ George Bush, 9.2.2004, RNC acceptance speech_​


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 1, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



And under BLOW JOB CLINTON, HUD Sec. Andrew Cuomo ADMITS to it!...In his own words!


And a little more detail.....


----------



## auditor0007 (Sep 1, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > The President lowered gas prices. He is awesome!!!
> ...



I've heard cons tell us over and over how great it was when Bush had gas prices down under $2 per gallon.  Rubes kill me.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 1, 2015)

auditor0007 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Yes the TRUTH hurts the terminally stupid DemocRAT!


----------



## SuperDemocrat (Sep 1, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...



I'm sure Obama pumped it out of the ground himself.  He did that between killing Osama bin laden and raising the dead.   Thank God he has time the price of gas and he did it without forcing us to buy gas.  I'm still buying health insurance.  

I have an alternate theory which has a lot more to do with actual economics which is production is way up and demand is way down due to more fuel efficient cars


----------



## SuperDemocrat (Sep 1, 2015)

auditor0007 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



That is because you all botched about it but now you are excited by it.   $2 a gallon bad during bush years but 2$ a gallon is awesome when Obama is in office.


----------



## auditor0007 (Sep 1, 2015)

SuperDemocrat said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I've never said anything about it.  Politics has very little to do with gas prices, but that will change in the long run as alternative fuels become cheaper and cheaper.  This is big oil's big fear, that alternative energies will become competitive price wise with oil.


----------



## auditor0007 (Sep 1, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Another knucklehead who thought it was great that gas was under $2 per gallon while Bush was overseeing the complete destruction of our economy.  Cheers.


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Since Quomo was not a Republican, Bush was clearly not talking about him when he took credit for the housing boom...

_"*Thanks to our policies*, home ownership in America is at an all-time high." ~ George Bush, 9.2.2004, RNC acceptance speech_​ 
Neither was the CRA responsible for the ensuing crash...

Community Reinvestment Act had nothing to do with subprime crisis

Did the Community Reinvestment Act (CRA) contribute to foreclosures and the financial crisis?

Stop Blaming the Community Reinvestment Act


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 1, 2015)

auditor0007 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...


Andy Cuomo, as he admitted on that video was the one responsible, need me to post the video again?


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 1, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



What shall I say in 2005 Bush needed all the positive publicity he could get, BUT Andy was the ONE who fucked it all up!


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


You are painfully stupid. Cuomo admitted to more riskier loans being written. But as you were shown, those riskier loans accounts for only about 6% of the toxic loans which crashed the system. And if you're blaming Cuomo for pushing risky loans on minorities -- you throw Bush under the bus with him....

*Bush Minority Homeownership Plan Rests Heavily on Fannie and Freddie*

_When President Bush announced his Minority Homeownership plans last week in Atlanta, his top priorities were new federal programs: a $2.4 billion tax credit to facilitate home purchases by lower-income first-time buyers, and a $200 million national downpayment grant fund._

_But none of the new federal programs--if passed by Congress--will come even close to achieving the 5.5 million-household increase in minority homeownership the President set as his target._

_*Instead, most of the heavy lifting was assigned to two mortgage market players that have sometimes come under fire from Bush administration officials and Congressional Republicans: Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac. *_

_*Fannie's and Freddie's commitments are the bedrock core of the President's ambitious plans*--but didn't get the headlines. Fannie Mae agreed to increase its already substantial lending efforts to minority families by targeting another $260 billion of mortgage purchases to them during the next nine years. Freddie Mac agreed to buy an additional $180 billion in minority-household home loans during the same period. _​


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 1, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Ah yes, when rightards lose this fight, they drag out Barney Frank, as though one member of the minority party crashed the economy against the will of the majority party in both chambers of Congress.

Amazingly though, to this day, rightards have yet to produce a single bill calling for GSE reform that Barney Frank blocked.

Not one.

Thanks for the reminder that rightards are brain-dead imbeciles, vagisil!


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 1, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Why, the DemocRATs just did it with the majority Republican Congress! You're dumber than your fageral avatar!


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


I actually believe you really are dumb enough to believe that. 

And they did it without blocking any related bills sponsored by Republicans, right? 

They did it using the force on Republicans, huh?


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 1, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



They did it with HELP from the feckless republicans!...Why do you think Trump has a 2 to 1 lead over everyone else that is a career politician?...Perhaps you're not smart enough to know the answer, I'll help a 2 digit IQ'd subversive...


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Holyfuck, you're retarded. But then, I'm saying that to the moron who posted an ireport _thinking_ it was a CNN article. 

Again, the Democrat party didn't sponsor the bills which led to the collapse. Nor did they block any GSE reform measures in Congress. It's a pity you're incapable of comprehending anything but cartoons.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 1, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You mean those video's DIDN'T indict you commie fuckers...I could have sworn they ripped you a new asshole...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 1, 2015)

Gas will be going up on the West Texass crude price increase of Moonday...


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Again, cries the delusional idiot who thinks ireport is a CNN report.  You really are as dumb as you look.

And again, there is no video which indicts them -- they weren't in charge, ya moron. Republicans were. There is no video of them passing the bills Republicans passed or blocking the bills Republicans sat on. Republicans controlled the House for 12 years, 10½ in the Senate, and 8 in the Executive branch. You really are dumb enough to believe with all that control, their policies over all those years had nothing to do with the economy. 

And again, we know who to blame ... 

_"*Thanks to our policies*, home ownership in America is at an all-time high." ~ George Bush, 9.2.2004, RNC acceptance speech_​


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 1, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


This really is too easy, especially to those, unlike Pawned, that understand English!


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Holyfuckingshit! 

You post a video of Republicans saying they wanted greater reform......

They were in charge.....

Where was the reform? Where were the bills? Oh, that's right .... they didn't pass any.




Thanks for the entertainment, vagisil. I can always count on you for a good laugh.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 1, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Let's see more spin from this imbecile... He's our entertainment, especially when you see and hear the DemocRATS fucking up royally! I believe I have a few dozen more of these that confirm each other!


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 1, 2015)

A little more!


----------



## KissMy (Sep 1, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



You dishonest idiot! Those videos are taken out of context or not even of Obama. He wanted to lower CO2 emissions with renewable energy & conservation through efficiency, both of which lower oil consumption & oil prices. Obama was for increasing all forms of domestic US energy production that is exactly what he did. *In 2009 Obama said: "As I've often said, in the short term, as we transition to renewable energy, we can and should increase our domestic production of oil and natural gas."*














*Barack Obama is the greatest energy president ever!!! *

In 2009 Obama said: "And while we seek new forms of fuel to power our homes and cars and businesses, we will rely on the same ingenuity -- the same American spirit -- that has always been a part of our American story

Now, this will not be easy.  There aren't any silver bullets.  There's no magic energy source right now.  Maybe some kid in a lab somewhere is figuring it out.  Twenty years from now, there may be an entirely new energy source that we don't yet know about.  But right now, there's no silver bullet.  It's going to take a variety of energy sources, pursued through a variety of policies, to drastically reduce our dependence on oil and fossil fuels. *As I've often said, in the short term, as we transition to renewable energy, we can and should increase our domestic production of oil and natural gas.*

We're not going to transform our economy overnight.  We still need more oil, we still need more gas.  If we've got some here in the United States that we can use, we should find it and do so in an environmentally sustainable way.  We also need to find safer ways to use nuclear power and store nuclear waste.

But the bulk of our efforts must focus on unleashing a new, clean-energy economy that will begin to reduce our dependence on foreign oil, will cut our carbon pollution by about 80 percent by 2050, and create millions of new jobs right here in America.

It's work that begins with the simplest, fastest, most effective way we have to make our economy cleaner, and that is to make our economy more energy efficient.  California has shown that it can be done; while electricity consumption grew 50 percent in this country over the last three decades, in California, it remained flat.

Think about this.  I want everybody to think about this.  Over the last several decades, the rest of the country, we used 50 percent more energy; California remained flat, used the same amount, even though that they were growing just as fast as the rest of the country -- because they were more energy efficient.  They put in some good policy early on that assured that they weren't wasting energy.  Now, if California can do it, then the whole country can do it."


----------



## kaz (Sep 1, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...





OMG, what a dim wit.  You say I'm a dullard for not getting it when I say this:

"Comrade big guy, global warming is driven by fossil fuels.  What is wrong with you, you're celebrating that?  The ice caps melting?  Entire cities under water?  You're actually happy about that and you praise Caesar for it?  What is wrong with you?  Obama is pushing us off the cliff into global warming"

You read that, and you say I don't get it.  That is just completely fucking hilarious.  That is unbelievable.

Dude, you have a spot on your tie.  Here, let me get it for you...

Un fucking believable...


----------



## kaz (Sep 1, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yes, you want to save $10 on gas for your labor day vacation, clearly that's more important than the ice caps.

You are so funny.  You're like a five year old who hides behind a sofa and says you're invisible, then you keep giggling because you think people actually think you're invisible.

Then Pogo says OMG, they think he's invisible!

You two simpletons are the ones who don't get it.  Can't make up the stupid that you people actually are.

Speaking of which, how's global warming working out for you, Comrade Big Guy?  You buy a bigger car yet to drive on your obamagas?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 1, 2015)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


 
Who cares about Polar Bears?  I can see them in the zoo

$1.97 for Obamagas!
Now, we are talking


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


You think no one noticed that you opted to post more videos rather than answer my question? The video certainly didn't answer it....

The earlier video you posted had a Republican saying we needed to reform the GSE's....

Name the bill Republicans passed with GSE reform or your entire meme blows up in your face......


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 1, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


who could argue w/ that.  Thangod  we have a NON_Repub President so that gas prices stay low.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 1, 2015)

Trumpgas will cost $20 a gallon

I can't see how anyone could support that asshole who wants only the wealthy to buy gas


----------



## Misty (Sep 1, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Trumpgas will cost $20 a gallon
> 
> I can't see how anyone could support that asshole who wants only the wealthy to buy gas


Here gas is still 3.50 a gallon and this is the most liberal state in the union. 

And most of it comes from a state tax on gasoline.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 1, 2015)

Whatever you do don't use Rubiogas.
It's got a lot of water in it.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 1, 2015)

Misty said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpgas will cost $20 a gallon
> ...


 
Nothing stops you from moving to NJ for cheap Obamagas


----------



## Pogo (Sep 1, 2015)

Misty said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpgas will cost $20 a gallon
> ...



Guess what -- state taxes on gasoline define pump prices _everywhere_.
3.50 a gallon -- when was the last time you checked? Because the highest state's *average *price (Alaska) is 3.37, and that's an _average_, meaning it's available for less.

Without even leaving town I can get 2.25 here, and this is not a cheap state.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 1, 2015)

*Obama's Has Always Said He Would Increase US Oil & Gas Production!*
**
*Obama Delivered!*
*



*
*Now is the time for the second part of his plan to pursue a variety of domestic energy sources with a carbon tax to reduce our oil dependency to prevent another price spike & keep prices low. Republicans only believe in never paying any tax so they can continue cause & profit from the massive inflation. *


----------



## Staidhup (Sep 1, 2015)

Be thankful for the wonders of free enterprise and open markets at work. To think the private sector, regardless of the road blocks of government and the anti fossil fuel president were able to provide the volume of supply to force a reduction in oil prices. Can you imagine if the private sector had been provided with the ability to build refineries what the price of gas would be? No thanks to the clown on the hill.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 1, 2015)

Staidhup said:


> Be thankful for the wonders of free enterprise and open markets at work. To think the private sector, regardless of the road blocks of government and the anti fossil fuel president were able to provide the volume of supply to force a reduction in oil prices. Can you imagine if the private sector had been provided with the ability to build refineries what the price of gas would be? No thanks to the clown on the hill.



Wrong you duped dipshit! Under Obama.Multi Bore Drill Pads "EcoPad" exploded & became the norm only after the removal of setback boundaries on "EcoPad drillers" US oil production fell under Bushpublicans.

Under Obama US oilsands production also takes off. Utah’s oil sands are being extracted for $25/barrel “without creating the expensive toxic wastelands that have resulted from oil sands projects in Western Canada.” In the USA we are using solvent to efficiently separate 99% of oil from crushed rock and sand. The process does not use any water eliminating “massive tailing ponds filled with millions of gallons of toxic sludge”. Oil is extracted cheaply & virtually without a trace or toxic footprint on the environment.

Coal plants are gaining more revenue streams by capturing & selling CO2. Coal fired power plants are SELLING CO2 to Oil Producers. "Enhanced Oil Recovery" creating a major demand for Carbon Dioxide from Coal Power Plants. CO2 from Coal Power Plants is unlocking more oil for customers & profits for Oil Producers.

*ExxonMobil lets contract for Texas refinery expansion*

*Joint venture advances plan for grassroots refinery in North Dakota*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Sep 1, 2015)

No, you cut your own bullshit.
Statement and retort to the statement.
Don't like it. now...tough shit.




thereisnospoon said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> > Now, tell your right wing nutjobs that when gas prices go up. It is not the presidents fault.
> ...


----------



## KissMy (Sep 1, 2015)

*The facts are Democrats Carter & Obama had domestic energy policies that increased US Oil, Gas & energy production. Republicans Nixon, Ford, Reagan, Bush 1 & Bush 2 destroyed US oil production. Read it & weep!*







Congressional Republicans have twice attached provisions to roll back or tweak parts of Dodd-Frank to legislation that the president ultimately signed into law: the government spending bill and a bill to reauthorize a federal terrorism risk insurance program, known as TRIA. This is to bring back Enron style energy trading schemes taxing US heavily through higher prices.

Republicans killed US oil production.

- Republican president Nixion & Ford enacted price controls that killed US oil production in the 1970's. Us oil production has declined under every Republican president since.

- Republican president Nixion created the EPA that helped kill US oil production in the 1970's. Us oil production has declined under every Republican president since.

- Democrat President Carter got rid of Republican price controls & signed into law the U.S. Synthetic Fuels Corporation Act & imposed oil import fees. This boosted US oil production that Republicans had destroyed.

- Republican president Reagan abolished U.S. Synthetic Fuels Corporation in 1985 & caused US oil production to fall for 24 more years until Democrat President Obama took power.

- Republican president Bush senior signed EO12777 banning drilling. Horizontal fracking setback borders were enforced under Republicans, not under Obama. This Bush EO tanked US oil production gains made under Carter.

- 60% in Republican Texas town that is the birthplace of fracking & has been supported by fracking just voted to ban it.

- Under Democrat President Obama horizontal drilling boundaries setbacks were removed for Eco-Pad drilling reducing the cost of drilling & producing oil in the USA by $15/barrel. That made oil shale in the USA competitive creating the first rise in US oil production since the Carter administration.

- Under Democrat President Obama Utah’s oil sands are being extracted for $25/barrel “without creating the toxic wastelands that have resulted from oil sands projects in Western Canada.”Using solvent to separate 99% of oil from crushed rock and sand. The process does not use any water eliminating “massive tailing ponds filled with gallons of toxic sludge”. Oil is extracted cheaply & virtually without a trace or toxic footprint on the environment.

- Since 1970 US oil production fell under every Republican administration due to their policies & only rose under Carter & Obama. Machiavelli would be proud of how Republicans lies have their sheeple believing the exact opposite.

- Republicans believe in powerful police state spending trillions of tax dollars to steal oil from others instead of increasing domestic energy.


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2015)

Looks like Obama was right about not approving the completion of the Keystone pipeline.  Prices came down without it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 1, 2015)

Faun said:


> Looks like Obama was right about not approving the completion of the Keystone pipeline.  Prices came down without it.



How do you figure he was right ?

And will he still be right when prices go back up ?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 1, 2015)

It bears repeating:

Conservatives – zero sense of humor.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 1, 2015)

Faun said:


> Looks like Obama was right about not approving the completion of the Keystone pipeline.  Prices came down without it.


Wise move by President Obama

It ensured low prices for Obamagas


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 1, 2015)

Blackrook said:


> The reason gasoline has gone down is that Saudi Arabia has increased production to flood the world market with oil.
> 
> Their goal is to put American oil producers out of business.
> 
> Saudi Arabia: Don't blame us for oil's big plunge


That's the common conspiracy theory....
And?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 1, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Obama was right about not approving the completion of the Keystone pipeline.  Prices came down without it.
> ...


Jesus Christ.....


boilermaker55 said:


> No, you cut your own bullshit.
> Statement and retort to the statement.
> Don't like it. now...tough shit.
> 
> ...


Hey, I can't help you if you are a pot committed Obamabot..


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 1, 2015)

Filled up my 750 bike today and it was a pittance. Thank you Mr. President


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 1, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Filled up my 750 bike today and it was a pittance. Thank you Mr. President


Please......
None of you lefties can produce a single statement or policy made up by Obama that had anything to do with the falling  price of oil and gasoline .
If anything, Obama is seething over the low prices. because low fuel prices puts us farther away from being cowed into his stupid green energy bullshit.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 1, 2015)

Claudette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As President Obama continues to drop the price of Obamagas, Republicans can remind us how we would be paying 50 cents a gallon more if they were in charge
> ...


If it were $4 you'd be singing a different time sister. Racist shit


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 1, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Filled up my 750 bike today and it was a pittance. Thank you Mr. President


GOP gov Rick Snyder wants to raise the gas tax. Go ahead I work 5 minutes from home.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 1, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


"If"......If if's and buts were candy and nuts, every day would be Christmas...
And from where do you get the gumption to play the race card?
Are we having a meltdown, little one?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 1, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


I thought it'd be funny to call her a racist just for disagreeing with obama


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 2, 2015)

Imagine how low ObamaGas*™* will go once our Iranian friends can start selling their oil everywhere without sanctions!

Thank you, President Obama (praise be unto Him!)


----------



## Yurt (Sep 2, 2015)

When gas was $4 a gallon under Obama....he had nothing to do with it according to libtards....now.....LoL

Rank hypocrisy

sent from 1999


----------



## Claudette (Sep 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



LMAO idiot. If it were $4 a gallon I'd be in the same shitty boat as you would be in.

Domestic production is up and that's why gas prices are low and your racist bullshit is just that. Bullshit.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 2, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...



Not bad for someone who has absolutely nothing to do with the price of gas up or down.

Jesus you are an idiot.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2015)

Yurt said:


> When gas was $4 a gallon under Obama....he had nothing to do with it according to libtards....now.....LoL
> 
> Rank hypocrisy
> 
> sent from 1999


We learned it from you! In fact many of you forgot gas went over $4 on bushs watch, so it was funny when you blamed Obama when it went up on him.

This thread is poking fun of you idiot.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 2, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Filled up my 750 bike today and it was a pittance. Thank you Mr. President
> ...



*Obama's Has Always Said He Would Increase US Oil & Gas Production!*

*Obama Delivered!*


----------



## Yurt (Sep 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > When gas was $4 a gallon under Obama....he had nothing to do with it according to libtards....now.....LoL
> ...


Cite where I blamed Obama...I never did....too bad you're too much of a blind hack to speak the truth

sent from 1999


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2015)

Claudette said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Nope because I work 5 minutes away.

But we don't sell domestic gas domestically.

I still don't get it. So what if production is up? Are you telling me they can't charge $4 and just slow or sit on the surplus? I think you are dumb to believe the laws of supply and demand work with gas. I think opec sets the prices.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 2, 2015)

I think you are dumb to think the POTUS, any POTUS has control over gas prices up or down.

AS for domestic being sold overseas. There is a ban on that very thing.

Lift The Ban On Oil And Gas Exports And Strengthen The US


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2015)

Yurt said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...


Your kind did stupid. You Republicans always do this. I remember us telling you guys about Bush's real unemployment numbers and you guys argued. NOW you use the argument against Obama.

I wonder if you know you're doing it.

Fact is, when we thank Obama for low gas we are making fun of you guys for when you blamed him for $4 gas.

I don't think you even realize you do it. Now you want me to dig through all your posts to see if you personally did? Piss off scrub.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 2, 2015)

Fuck off idiot.

Oh and BTW I'm not a Rep. Asshole.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2015)

Claudette said:


> I think you are dumb to think the POTUS, any POTUS has control over gas prices up or down.
> 
> AS for domestic being sold overseas. There is a ban on that very thing.
> 
> Lift The Ban On Oil And Gas Exports And Strengthen The US


Then why did Republicans blame Obama for $4 gas? We're you all just playing politics?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2015)

Claudette said:


> Fuck off idiot.
> 
> Oh and BTW I'm not a Rep. Asshole.


Sure you aren't peanut


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2015)

Claudette said:


> Fuck off idiot.
> 
> Oh and BTW I'm not a Rep. Asshole.


You need to reply to me for me to know you're talking to me idiot


----------



## Claudette (Sep 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck off idiot.
> ...



Sorry to disappoint you're sorry as but I'm a registered Indi.

You, of course are a Democrat, Who the fuck knew you would be such an idiot?? Why me, of course.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2015)

Claudette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As President Obama continues to drop the price of Obamagas, Republicans can remind us how we would be paying 50 cents a gallon more if they were in charge
> ...


With Democrats like you, who needs enemies.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



LMAO


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2015)

Claudette said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Indie? One who caucuses with Republicans.

Or do you like Bernie Sanders? If not, the GOP can have you.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



An Indi is the people everyone tries to get to vote their way.

Sanders is someone a Dem would vote for and the DNC can have your sorry ass.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2015)

Claudette said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Not really. They try and discourage you from voting and its working. You dumb shits don't even show up to midterms.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2015)

Only Democrats want more people voting. Republicans think you should stay home. They even try to convince us there's no difference between the two parties.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



May by others but not me. I always vote.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Filled up my 750 bike today and it was a pittance. Thank you Mr. President
> ...


 
Moron

Who else do you think sets the price of Obamagas?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2015)

Claudette said:


> I think you are dumb to think the POTUS, any POTUS has control over gas prices up or down.
> 
> AS for domestic being sold overseas. There is a ban on that very thing.
> 
> Lift The Ban On Oil And Gas Exports And Strengthen The US


 
Talking the socioeconomic factors which influence the price of Obamagas with conservatives is useless

Don't you realize Obama has something called an Executive Order?

He can make the price anything he wants


----------



## KissMy (Sep 2, 2015)

*Biggest Oil Boom in History! 72% increase in US oil production under Obama!*


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2015)

KissMy said:


> *Biggest Oil Boom in History! 72% increase in US oil production under Obama!*


 
Gotta LOVE my Obamagas


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 2, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Obama was right about not approving the completion of the Keystone pipeline.  Prices came down without it.
> ...



That claim is hysterical.

But, I have an open mind.

Explain to me how the two are connected.

Or are you  still convinced the sun coming up every morning is the reason you have hemoroids.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 2, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are dumb to think the POTUS, any POTUS has control over gas prices up or down.
> ...



Oh and you know he set the price of gas??

That's something I doubt since the only EO he signed on gas was the one he signed on natural gas.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 2, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > *Biggest Oil Boom in History! 72% increase in US oil production under Obama!*
> ...



AMEN!!!


----------



## KissMy (Sep 2, 2015)

*Miles of U.S. Oil Pipelines fell under Bush & increased under Obama!
Crude oil barrels delivered by U.S. transmission pipeline rose more than 20% over the last 5 years. Over the last 7 years, U.S. Liquids Pipeline mileage increased 22%*

*Miles of U.S. Oil Pipelines 
2001... 154,877
 2007... 139,986
2013... 151,912
*


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 2, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...


when is going below 2 bucks


----------



## Pogo (Sep 2, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...



Already is in several places, even here in NC.  As low as $1.69 in the other Carolina.

Last week The O'bama was up on a scaffold personally changing our local price from $2.29 to $2.25.  He kept yelling something about "Yes we can" or "fill your can" or something like that.

Funny, that was the same thing George Bush said seven years ago when he was up on the same scaffold raising the price to $4.32.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 2, 2015)

I put a few drops of ObamaGas on the legs of a cripple in a wheelchair the other day, and he stood up and walked!


----------



## g5000 (Sep 2, 2015)

I tossed a gallon of ObamaGas into the ocean the other day and sea levels dropped all around the world!


----------



## KissMy (Sep 2, 2015)

This Labor Day Drivers Will Pay The Lowest Gas Prices Since 2004!


----------



## g5000 (Sep 2, 2015)

KissMy said:


> This Labor Day Drivers Will Pay The Lowest Gas Prices Since 2004!


I remember the last time gas prices and stock markets were plunging, and it wasn't 2004...


----------



## KissMy (Sep 2, 2015)

g5000 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > This Labor Day Drivers Will Pay The Lowest Gas Prices Since 2004!
> ...


That was the Red October Market Crash, not Labor Day. Prices shot right back up will before the following Labor Day because there was no more supply than before. Now we have the supply that will keep prices low for 3 to 20 years.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 2, 2015)

g5000 said:


> I tossed a gallon of ObamaGas into the ocean the other day and sea levels dropped all around the world!



Same difference. A 7.75" sea level rise in 100 years of using fossil fuels isn't jack shit.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 2, 2015)

g5000 said:


> I put a few drops of ObamaGas on the legs of a cripple in a wheelchair the other day, and he stood up and walked!



Went to have dinner the other night, all I had was a couple of fishes and five loaves of bread.  Sprayed Obamagas on them with my spritzer, and suddenly all these multitudes showed up and we all pigged out!


----------



## g5000 (Sep 2, 2015)

Pogo said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > I put a few drops of ObamaGas on the legs of a cripple in a wheelchair the other day, and he stood up and walked!
> ...


Yeah, but bread spritzed with ObamaGas gives me really bad heartburn.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2015)

Claudette said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Wrong


----------



## Pogo (Sep 2, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Clearly The Obama has opened vast vaults of natural gas as well.  
That's where Donald Rump comes from.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2015)

Claudette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


 
Bullshit

Obama regularly sets the price of Obamagas through executive order

$1.94 Obamagas.......way to go Mr President!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2015)

KissMy said:


> This Labor Day Drivers Will Pay The Lowest Gas Prices Since 2004!


 
Does that Obama know his gas or what?


----------



## Claudette (Sep 2, 2015)

Bullshit plus. There is no executive order out there in relation to gas prices.

I'm sure you have a link because I sure couldn't fine one.

I did find this one though.

Obama: Energy Prices Will Skyrocket Under My Cap and Trade Plan


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2015)

Claudette said:


> Bullshit plus. There is no executive order out there in relation to gas prices.
> 
> I'm sure you have a link because I sure couldn't fine one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Claudette (Sep 2, 2015)

Link????


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2015)

Claudette said:


> Link????


 





Why are conservatives so clueless?
Is it inbreeding or just too much FoxNews?


----------



## Claudette (Sep 2, 2015)

Still waiting for that link??

Oh wait. You haven't provided that link. Guess there isn't one. Never mind.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2015)

Claudette said:


> Still waiting for that link??
> 
> Oh wait. You haven't provided that link. Guess there isn't one. Never mind.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 2, 2015)

Yep. You're full of shit.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2015)

Obamagas down to $1.94


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 2, 2015)

Claudette said:


> Domestic production is up


Thank you, President Obama (praise be unto Him!)


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 2, 2015)

Yurt said:


> Cite where I blamed Obama...I never did


If true, cite where you ever slapped anyone down for blaming Obama.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 2, 2015)

You Obama supporters are funny as hell.

The POTUS, any POTUS has nothing to do with the price of gas up or down.

If you want to give him the credit then I'll certainly be looking for you to slam him if prices go up.

Oh wait. I forgot. That won't be his fault. Never mind. LMAO


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 2, 2015)

Claudette said:


> Oh and BTW I'm not a Rep. Asshole.


No, this is Rep. Asshole:






Representative Joe Wilson


----------



## Claudette (Sep 2, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and BTW I'm not a Rep. Asshole.
> ...



Oh I see another asshole. You.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 2, 2015)

Claudette said:


> Yep. You're full of shit.



Oh mercy... she still doesn't get it....

Here we go again, explaining a joke step by step.  This:

“Since the president has been president, the cost of gasoline has doubled. … He’s said it’s not my fault. ....  Well, *this is in fact his fault*.” – Mitt Romney (March 2012)

Plus this:




​Plus a nice rimshot... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




equal guffaws + chortles + snickers + chuckles + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  All at Mitt Romney's expense.  It's liar karma, come back to pump _(/clap)_ him up.

And oh by the way speaking of kars, "Jeep is moving to China".  


Get it now?

Here's another mirth meme for your merriment:


----------



## boilermaker55 (Sep 2, 2015)

Another half-witted response by you.
Nothing of substance



thereisnospoon said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2015)

Claudette said:


> You Obama supporters are funny as hell.
> 
> The POTUS, any POTUS has nothing to do with the price of gas up or down.
> 
> ...


 
Low information Conservatives

Who else but Obama can control the price of Obamagas?


----------



## Claudette (Sep 2, 2015)

Reasons for lower gas prices and guess what. Obama being POTUS ain't one of em.

Why Are Gas Prices Dropping? 4 Reasons Gas Prices Will Keep Dropping | Bankrate.com

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/business/energy-environment/oil-prices.html?_r=0

Gas prices poised for a steep drop


----------



## Pogo (Sep 2, 2015)

Claudette said:


> Reasons for lower gas prices and guess what. Obama being POTUS ain't one of em.
> 
> Why Are Gas Prices Dropping? 4 Reasons Gas Prices Will Keep Dropping | Bankrate.com
> 
> ...







​

I guess the reason some people go on being morons is that they're so used to living on complete lies -- like the Orleans levee board being responsible for building levees -- that they can't even figure out jokes.

What a sad way to live.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2015)

Claudette said:


> Reasons for lower gas prices and guess what. Obama being POTUS ain't one of em.
> 
> Why Are Gas Prices Dropping? 4 Reasons Gas Prices Will Keep Dropping | Bankrate.com
> 
> ...


 
Conservatives are so naive about the economics of Obamagas....they still believe that tax cuts pay for themselves

No wonder we don't put them in charge


----------



## Claudette (Sep 2, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Reasons for lower gas prices and guess what. Obama being POTUS ain't one of em.
> ...



I guess some people go on being morons is that they are used to living complete lies.

No one said that the local Govt. repaired the levee's. The Army Corp of Engineers do. Everyone knows that, even you.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2015)

4 Things That Were Supposed To Happen By 2015 Because Obama Was Reelected

In March 2012, on the floor of the United States Senate, Mike Lee (R-UT) predicted that if Obama was reelected gas would cost $5.45 per gallon by the start 2015. Lee said that gas prices would rise 5 cents for every month Obama was in office, ultimately reaching $6.60 per gallon.
Lee was not alone. Newt Gingrich, running for the GOP nomination, predicted that if Obama was reelected he would push gas to “$10 a gallon.” Gingrich said he would reduce gas prices dramatically by reversing Obama’s energy policies. Gingrich flanked himself with campaign signs promising $2.50 gas if he was elected.



They obviously never heard of Obamagas


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 2, 2015)

We're still over $3 in Nevada.  Our prices haven't fallen at all.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 2, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> We're still over $3 in Nevada.  Our prices haven't fallen at all.



Bullshit!

$2.89 at Funny's, 3550 N Rancho Dr, Las Vegas, NV 89130

$2.89 at Terrible Herbst, 9430 Peace Way, Las Vegas, NV 89147


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 2, 2015)

Whoops....misread the title.
I was surprised someone would pay two bucks for obama ass.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 2, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > We're still over $3 in Nevada.  Our prices haven't fallen at all.
> ...


Average gas price in Nevada as of today is $3.11

Average Prices By State - Nevada Gas Prices


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 2, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > We're still over $3 in Nevada.  Our prices haven't fallen at all.
> ...



I haven't seen a gas station anywhere under $3.  I just paid $3.19 two days ago.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 2, 2015)

g5000 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Most people buy gas from the cheapest station, not the higher ones.

Average station list price is not close to average sale price.

Simple behavioral economics.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 2, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



The list in G5000's link shows five states holding stable, three rising and 43 -- including Nevada -- dropping.  They update that list at least every 24h if not 12h.
(Total is 51 "states" because they count DC)

Clearly the prevailing wind is down.  The ones rising, I would bet all my money, represent a temporary correction from an overdrop.


In Lost Wages you can get it in the 2.60s if you're a Sam's or Costco member, if not, 2.89 -- and that price seems to be peppered around the metro area.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 2, 2015)

Ever since I started using ObamaGas, I have better cable reception and my internet connection speed has quadrupled! 

Steak tastes better, too.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 2, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 4 Things That Were Supposed To Happen By 2015 Because Obama Was Reelected
> 
> In March 2012, on the floor of the United States Senate, Mike Lee (R-UT) predicted that if Obama was reelected gas would cost $5.45 per gallon by the start 2015. Lee said that gas prices would rise 5 cents for every month Obama was in office, ultimately reaching $6.60 per gallon.
> Lee was not alone. Newt Gingrich, running for the GOP nomination, predicted that if Obama was reelected he would push gas to “$10 a gallon.” Gingrich said he would reduce gas prices dramatically by reversing Obama’s energy policies. *Gingrich flanked himself with campaign signs promising $2.50 gas if he was elected.*
> ...



Damn!  We coulda been paying more!
Opportunity lost.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 2, 2015)

I have not paid above $1.55 this year. I filled both my 500 gallon gas tanks in January when it was selling below market rate as it usually does that time of the year here. I would have used it except bad weather prevented any farming this year. Most of the farmers in the corn belt did the same thing I did. Most likely they haven't paid over $1.XX this year either. I am still running on $1.55 gas.

It's $1.97 at the gas station here today. People stock up when gas is cheap & don't buy it when it's expensive. The average sale price is much lower than advertised. I bought 300 gallons of 4 year old gas from a farmer's stock last year for $1.50 when it was about twice that high at the pump. I run on E85 when gas is over $1.99


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 2, 2015)

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



pretty localized hope it hits out here 

i suppose the price will go down even further once isis and iranian oil 

can legally hit the market


----------



## Pogo (Sep 2, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Your state's been dropping along with everybody else -- 89¢ lower than this time last year.

Mitt Romney says that's O'bama's fault.


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2015)

g5000 said:


> I tossed a gallon of ObamaGas into the ocean the other day and sea levels dropped all around the world!


ObamaGas could be the cure for global warming.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 2, 2015)

Claudette said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/business/energy-environment/oil-prices.html?_r=0


rightwingers say not to believe a word that the New York Times prints.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 2, 2015)

$1.96 today. Thank you 44


----------



## BlindBoo (Sep 2, 2015)

I donno, using my liberal discount card combine with the Obamacare handshake and Michelle wink, I got my obamagas for 1.49 this week end.

More Benghazi hearings boys........


----------



## Pogo (Sep 2, 2015)

Ever since I found Obamagas I'm untroubled by the heartbreak of psoriasis.

I never had it, but I'm untroubled.

Thanks O'bama.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 2, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Link????
> ...


Both.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 2, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Ever since I found Obamagas I'm untroubled by the heartbreak of psoriasis.
> 
> I never had it, but I'm untroubled.
> 
> Thanks O'bama.




Thanks to Obamagas, I now know the true meaning of Christmas!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 2, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. You're full of shit.
> ...


Hating Obama is serious business for conservatives – liberals aren't allowed to make jokes about it. 

Because it's serious.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 2, 2015)

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




it is not under two bucks


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 2, 2015)

ObamaGas™: Fair & Balanced!


----------



## Claudette (Sep 3, 2015)

I filled up for $38.00 this morning.

Thank you domestic production  and a lower price per barrel for oil.

Obama can kiss my ass.


----------



## guno (Sep 3, 2015)

$2.02 here in NC yesterday!!  Thanks President OBAMA!!


----------



## Yurt (Sep 3, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Lol...first the liar claims I said....now he lies and says my kind....I'm not Republican you stupid liar


But good to know you don't take responsibility for your own hypocrisy shithead

sent from 1999


----------



## Yurt (Sep 3, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are dumb to think the POTUS, any POTUS has control over gas prices up or down.
> ...


Because they learned from you who blamed bush you dishonest hypocrite

sent from 1999


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 3, 2015)

guno said:


> $2.02 here in NC yesterday!!  Thanks President OBAMA!!


 
With Labor Day weekend here, our President has given us Obamagas for under $2.00
I hear he will give us Obamagas under $1.50 for Christmas


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 3, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > $2.02 here in NC yesterday!!  Thanks President OBAMA!!
> ...


Always takes a Democrat in office to actually "get r done". I'm embarrassed for conservatives.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 3, 2015)

Yurt said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...


Well you certainly aren't one of us so fuck off either way really.

And for you fucking idiots who say Obama sucks and that the economy isn't getting better, you are fucking STUPID!  Are you a libertarian?  Then  you are even dumber than I thought.

Best August auto sales since 2003 surprise industry

This is one of the key leading indicators that the economy is getting better.  So keep crying about REAL unemployment and whatever else you guys cry about.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 3, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > $2.02 here in NC yesterday!!  Thanks President OBAMA!!
> ...



*Ford sales up 5.4% in August; Fiat Chrysler up 1.7% and GM down 1% even without the benefit of Labor Day weekend sales*


----------



## KissMy (Sep 3, 2015)

Strong US Dollar!!! = Cheap Prices!!!


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 3, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > $2.02 here in NC yesterday!!  Thanks President OBAMA!!
> ...


Santa Claus is a Muslim from Kenya!  Allahu Akbar!


----------



## Yurt (Sep 3, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


So you wrong and too much of a liar to admit you dumbfuck

Go fuck yourself....when gas went down under he hot zero cred from you and when gas was up under obame he didn't get any blame you two bit worthless hack...now fuck off

sent from 1999


----------



## Yurt (Sep 3, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


And when gas was cheaper under bush.....lol you two faced partisan hacks are pathetic

sent from 1999


----------



## guno (Sep 3, 2015)

Yurt said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I remember it was almost 5.00 during bush the lesser's reign


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 3, 2015)

guno said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


I remember that like it was yesterday as well.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 3, 2015)

Claudette said:


> I filled up for $38.00 this morning.
> 
> Thank you domestic production  and a lower price per barrel for oil.
> 
> Obama can kiss my ass.


 
If you mentioned you wanted Obamagas you could have filled up for $20.00

Try it next time........Fill it up with Obamagas please


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 3, 2015)

Yurt said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...


Two counter points.

1.  If a Democrat tried to regulate the gas industry, Republicans blamed them for interfering.  Believe it or not, government can affect gas prices positively or negatively depending on their policies.  You guys cry about regulations but did you know your policies would lower gas prices by pennies.  Our policies will save an SUV $20 a fill up.  Big difference.  We could go on and on but lets just say the GOP would give the oil companies our oil rich land and then let them screw us.  The Democrats would want them to give the citizens affordable gas.  Otherwise, the oil companies would charge whatever they want.  
2.  Obama will invest in alternative energy, just like the California governor wants to.  This will cut gas prices down.  But Republicans hate green energy.  They are corporations that want the status quo even though that is destroying the planet.  You are stupid.  A stupid stupid person.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 3, 2015)

Yurt said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Wonder what "went down under he hot zero" means...?

I should go get more O'bamagas,  It helps understand those who post in Australian.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 3, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Strong US Dollar!!! = Cheap Prices!!!


I remember Republicans saying a weak us dollar was good because then foreigners would come here to spend money.  You want it both ways.


----------



## Faun (Sep 3, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Tomorrow's gonna be even tougher on rightwingnuts after the jobs report gets released. 

Get ready for more threads tomorrow about the labor force participation rate.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 3, 2015)

Faun said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...


 
Bet all those new jobs were part time burger flipping jobs


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 3, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Nope!  Construction.  That is a leading indicator that the economy is back baby yea!

Funny back during the Bush Great Recession a company I worked for went from selling $2 million a month to $1 million a month.  Then Obama saved them with No Worker Left Behind.

Today I work for a manufacturing company and sales are up.

So I find it funny for the GOP to tell me when they economy sucks when I so know they are either liars or fools.


----------



## Yurt (Sep 3, 2015)

guno said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


Your point guano?

sent from 1999


----------



## Yurt (Sep 3, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...


Of course, because you all live in the past

sent from 1999


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2015)

I filled up with $1.97 Obamagas yesterday and got a FREE Obamaphone






Thanks President Obama!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I filled up with $1.97 Obamagas yesterday and got a FREE Obamaphone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you admitted you were a paid poster and now you admit you are on welfare?

Who would have figured?

It dropped over night to $1.87 here.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2015)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I filled up with $1.97 Obamagas yesterday and got a FREE Obamaphone
> ...


 
Welfare?  Hardly

I'm a card carrying liberal. All I have to do is flash my Liberal Card, wink, and I get stuff for free






Works in movie theaters, toll booths and lap dances at titty bars


----------



## Pogo (Sep 4, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What's neato about that card, when you're driving near a gas station you just hold it up to the window as you approach, The O'Bama gets a text message on his teleprompter and he drops the price from wherever he is.

Take it to Ho Foods Market though, and the prices go up.  

The O'Bama must be getting a lot of text messages.  He's been busy -- national averages:

one year ago.....3.432
one month ago..2.645
one week ago....2.514
one day ago......2.437
Today.................2.420


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 5, 2015)

$1.92 for ObamaGas™ in Jackson, Mississippi.  And you get free Obama Fingers!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 5, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > We're still over $3 in Nevada.  Our prices haven't fallen at all.
> ...





KissMy said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > We're still over $3 in Nevada.  Our prices haven't fallen at all.
> ...



This is what I paid this afternoon, now shut your fucking hole.


----------



## David_42 (Sep 5, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Prices are different everywhere.
Here's my state: Kentucky Gas Prices - Find Cheap Gas Prices in Kentucky


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



You need to specifically ask for Obamagas. 
They will sell it for $2 a gallon or less

Just say.....Fill it up with Obamagas please

Give it a try and get back to me


----------



## Pogo (Sep 6, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



That's not the places listed is it?  Besides which, look at the sign --- you get FOOD AND DRINKS with it.  What do they have, carhops?

Now you coulda paid 2.89 at this Shell, or a number of other places.  $2.65 if you're a Costco or Sam's member.  But they don't feed you.

Nevada is one of the most expensive states in the 57.  In South Carolina it's down to as low as 1.61.

Personally I think it's the work of Mitt Romney.  Once he got Jeep to move to China the bottom dropped out of the gas biz.  China's making the gas now out of melted-down kids' toys.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 6, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




Tip:  don't drive up wearing a Mitt Romney mask.  Maybe that's the issue.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 6, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Welfare?  Hardly
> 
> I'm a card carrying liberal. All I have to do is flash my Liberal Card, wink, and I get stuff for free
> 
> ...



If you get the ObamaPlatinum Card (the one without the flag pin), you get a lap dance AT the toll booth.
Usually you wanna decline that though.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 6, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...



8 months ago you wrote this and we still aren't below $2 a gallon. Do you ever get tired of being wrong all the time?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 6, 2015)

PredFan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...



Don't you?


----------



## PredFan (Sep 6, 2015)

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Idk, hadn't happened yet. You of all people should know that loser.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 6, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...





Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Just more proof that Repubtards LIE & Love Inflation & High Prices!!!

First you said you paid $3.19, now you claim it was $3.27 when I showed you it was $2.89.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 6, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Shoulda read the link, shouldn't you've?  Is $1.93 not below $2.00?
Idk, maybe you should spend more time noticing gas prices and less time making sure the open guns lying around the house are arranged _just so_... 



These states are reporting gas under two bucks right now:


AridZona, Massachusetts and New Hamster are on the brink.  The O'bama has dispatched his minion Mitt Romney to those states to change the signs.  Should happen this week.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 6, 2015)

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Hey nit wit, I live in one of those states, it's $2.29 here. Bull shit as usual moron.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 6, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Did you move out of Florida then?  What was it, too many guns for the house?

Because I linked you to a list *below* $2.  And I can link to every one of those green states.

You *can *pay more if you want, this is Merca.  You can still get Romneygas in 47% of the 57 states.  But if you want to pay more, you can do that.  Look for a station right next to the rental car place.  And wear your Mitt Romney mask.

If you're driving a Chinese Jeep you can get it for a dollar more.

In the big picture though, these things are volatile, so looking at that green region we can safely say that, given enough time.... 

"The South shall rise again".


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2015)

PredFan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


I just paid $1.97 for my Obamagas in NJ

Thanks President Obama!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 6, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



 What does this have to do with Republicans?



> First you said you paid $3.19, now you claim it was $3.27 when I showed you it was $2.89.



 Newsflash dumb fuck, gas prices fluctuate every day and change from station to station.  They go up and they go down. You honestly have never figured that out? And no you didn't show me anything, I just showed you.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 6, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



You were linked to several prices well below your picture.  In your city.  Several times.
You can pay more than that if you like but you don't get to say lower prices don't exist.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 6, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



That's a restaurant in the background you dumbass. It has nothing to do with the gas station. They're on opposite sides of the street.



> Now you coulda paid 2.89 at this Shell, or a number of other places.  $2.65 if you're a Costco or Sam's member.  But they don't feed you.



Why would I drive over 20 miles out of my way to get gas for $2.89, when that would pretty much negate the whole point of saving money?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 6, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



They exist know where within a reasonable distance of where I live.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 6, 2015)

Liberals would be funny to watch if those retards weren't controlling everything.

The OP makes a statement last Januaey that gas will be under $2 a gallon nationwide, and it isn't of course but they claim that if you go to this one station that nobody knows about somewhere in some state that no one is currently in, that has gas at $1.99999/gallon then that means Obama is awesome!

Progressives are the dumbest of the dumb.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Liberals would be funny to watch if those retards weren't controlling everything.
> 
> The OP makes a statement last Januaey that gas will be under $2 a gallon nationwide, and it isn't of course but they claim that if you go to this one station that nobody knows about somewhere in some state that no one is currently in, that has gas at $1.99999/gallon then that means Obama is awesome!
> 
> Progressives are the dumbest of the dumb.



I paid $1.97 for Obamagas in my small town

Great work by our President


----------



## Pogo (Sep 6, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Wow, tough crowd here.  Take your B vitamins.



Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> > Now you coulda paid 2.89 at this Shell, or a number of other places.  $2.65 if you're a Costco or Sam's member.  But they don't feed you.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I drive over 20 miles out of my way to get gas for $2.89, when that would pretty much negate the whole point of saving money?



Where you drive to get your gas is none of my business.  I don't know where you live and don't need to.  Your post clearly says "over $3 a gallon in Nevada" and "our prices haven't fallen at all".  The links say that's erroneous.  I already linked you to under-3 gas in different sections of Lost Wages.  Which one applies best to you is for you to decide.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 6, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals would be funny to watch if those retards weren't controlling everything.
> ...



So that is "nationwide" then is it moron?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 6, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Liberals would be funny to watch if those retards weren't controlling everything.
> 
> The OP makes a statement last Januaey that gas will be under $2 a gallon nationwide, and it isn't of course but they claim that if you go to this one station that nobody knows about somewhere in some state that no one is currently in, that has gas at $1.99999/gallon then that means Obama is awesome!
> 
> Progressives are the dumbest of the dumb.






This has gotta be the longest running joke-not-gotten in the history of the world.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 6, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Liberals would be funny to watch if those retards weren't controlling everything.
> 
> The OP makes a statement last Januaey that gas will be under $2 a gallon nationwide, and it isn't of course but they claim that if you go to this one station that nobody knows about somewhere in some state that no one is currently in, that has gas at $1.99999/gallon then that means Obama is awesome!
> 
> Progressives are the dumbest of the dumb.


Given your posting history, this post included, you're in no position to call anyone 'dumb.'

And your post is further confirmation that conservatives have zero sense of humor.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 6, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals would be funny to watch if those retards weren't controlling everything.
> ...



Yeah I am, dumbass. My posting history is rife with exposing left wing idiots, if you'll pardon the redundancy.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 6, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Yeah I am, dumbass.



Seem to have a superfluous comma there.

Isn't that taking space where a gun could be lying around?

You should go get some O'bamagas.  Cleans superfluous commas right up.  Also delivers a pizza and does the laundry.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2015)

PredFan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Obamagas is available nationwide

All you have to do is ask for it


----------



## PredFan (Sep 6, 2015)

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I am, dumbass.
> ...



Now your childish bull shit is just boring me loser.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> This is what I paid this afternoon, now shut your fucking hole.


That's your own stupidity:


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2015)

PredFan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


Sure we are!

go to www.gasbuddy.com and put in anywhere in South Carolina, or Augusta, GA, or Raleigh, NC, or Richmond, VA


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2015)

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Why are conservatives so dishonest?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


You live in Lakeland, FL.  Pogo's link shows gas under $2 in your area.

Do you think we can't read a map?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2015)

PredFan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


It's $2.79 in Hawaii!

Maybe it's only higher in states with wingnut governors?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2015)

Pogo said:


> This has gotta be the longest running joke-not-gotten in the history of the world.


It's just another shining example of wingnuts not giving an inch, no matter how retarded their position is.

And the American people have finally noticed this psychopathy.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2015)

If conservatives do not want to pay low prices for Obamagas, it is their loss

The rest of the country is LOVING it


----------



## PredFan (Sep 6, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Gee, I thought there were more states than that in this NATION.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 6, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Pogo is an idiot and his map
Is wrong dumbass, that is the point moron. There is no under $2 gas here.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> If conservatives do not want to pay low prices for Obamagas, it is their loss
> 
> The rest of the country is LOVING it


They are purposely paying higher prices to spite President Obama (praise be unto Him!)

If Obama is for it, they're against it.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


I just checked GasBuddy.com.  It's $1.95 in Plant City, next to Lakeland, less than a mile away.  It's $2.05 in Lakeland.

Are conservatives natural-born liars, or it it indoctrinated into you?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 6, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Or Knoxville... Chattanooga... Memphis... Jackson... St. Louis... Louisville... Asheville... Roanoke...  Birmingham...  New Orleans ... Houston... Dallas ... Kansas City... Cleveland... Detroit... Tampa... San Antonio... Charlotte... Tulsa... OKC.... Nashville...Trenton ... Indianapolis...

Wonder how many of those voted for The O'bama... 

>>  CHICAGO —For the first time in a decade, the average price for a gallon of gas is $2.50 for the final summer getaway of the season across the USA.  Patrick DeHaan, who's a senior petroleum analyst at GasBuddy.com, says the national average is $2.42 a gallon. That's 20 cents lower than a month ago and about a dollar less than a year ago.  DeHaan adds that gas prices could be under $2.00 a gallon by Christmas, with GasBuddy.com predicting a nationwide average of $1.98 a gallon. << -- KCCI (a broadcast service of The O'bama Inc)​


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If conservatives do not want to pay low prices for Obamagas, it is their loss
> ...



It seems that way

Conservatives will not sink to buying Obamagas

They would rather pay Bush $4 a gallon


----------



## PredFan (Sep 6, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Whatever moron, it isn't here in Orlando, and if it gets there soon it still won't be nationwide, nor will it have anything to do with Obama.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 6, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I paid this afternoon, now shut your fucking hole.
> ...



Again, those are not my neighborhoods.  Why is this so difficult for you people to understand?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 6, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



When Bush left office the average price of gas was $1.86


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



How can Obamagas have nothing to do with Obama?

Moron


----------



## PredFan (Sep 6, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Because they are left wing nutters. They don't understand anything. They only know what they are told.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Poorly disguised election ploy


----------



## Pogo (Sep 6, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



1.90 but close enough.  And six months earlier it was more than twice that, a record that still stands to this day.  Your point is what?  You're saying The Bush sabotaged The O'bama with a fake freefall?

Hmmm... you could be right.  The O'bama took care of it though.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


#PetrolW


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Again, those are not my neighborhoods. Why is this so difficult for you people to understand?


You're right.  The cheapest gas near the Bunny Ranch is $2.55.  My apologies.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Due to being on the edge of a total collapse and depression.  What was the price 4 months previous? 

Over $4.00

Take your dishonesty somewhere else.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Because they are left wing nutters. They don't understand anything. *They only know what they are told.*


I was told that ObamaGas™ was under $2.00.

And it was true!


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Gas dropped that low because of the Great Recession. I paid more for a gallon of gas when Bush was president than I ever have since then.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 6, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Who is being dishonest?  I said the average price of gas was $1.86 and it was.  

And frankly, you are not someone to be lecturing others about dishonesty.  You have a pretty lengthy record here.


----------



## David_42 (Sep 6, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Your record isn't good bud, especially with your recent thread about the NHS, which was slaughtered.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 7, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



The core number is true (almost, pretty close) but the _implication_ is dishonest.  That's what the entire thread is joke-riffing on .... Mitt Romney's dishonesty from when he tried to sell that very point to the electorate.  Every reference to cheap "Obamagas" is mocking that dishonest demagoguery.  Especially since a guy who makes his living moving other people's money around _surely_ knows better -- which tells us what he thinks of the electorate's intelligence.

Course, we've essplained that over and over and over and over here and we still have participants who don't get the joke.  Whattaya gonna do.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 7, 2015)

ObamaGas is $1.82 today in St. Louis on Labor Day. BushGas Price would have rose over $5.75 over two weeks before & stayed high!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 7, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Yes, I know the "obamagas" mantra is nothing but mockery. I'm not an idiot.  In fact, I never claimed Obama was responsible for high gas prices or that Bush was responsible for low ones.  I only entered this thread to respond to the one poster's comments and pointing that our gas it still over $3 a gallon despite the fact it's dropping like an anchor in most of the country.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 7, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I never claimed Obama was responsible for high gas prices or that Bush was responsible for low ones.



Then what was the purpose of this?



Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> When Bush left office the average price of gas was $1.86



If I invite you over for dinner, you arrive a half-hour before sunset and we sit down to eat, then we look out the window and notice it's dark, should I say, "oh look -- there was plenty of light until you got here"?

Same thing.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 7, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > I never claimed Obama was responsible for high gas prices or that Bush was responsible for low ones.
> ...



I was responding to someone else's specific comment.  It's not hard to understand.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 7, 2015)

KissMy said:


> ObamaGas is $1.82 today in St. Louis on Labor Day. BushGas Price would have rose over $5.75 over two weeks before & stayed high!


And conservative media and FOXNEWS would be chalking it up to the Labor Day holiday, more cars on the road, supply/demand, blah blah blah.  



And stupid Americans everywhere would believe it, unquestioning.

ObamaGas™ has shown us a better way!

God bless you and President Barack Hussein Obama  always!!!


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 7, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Has anyone confronted your very conservative Governor to ask why?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 7, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



On this page, which we've linked several times, it shows a list of the lowest (reported) prices in Lost Wages.  There are 50 results, every single one of which is under $3.  These reports are listed geographically as "Central", "NW", "NE", "SW" and "South".  So they're out there.  Again, the fact that you choose to go somewhere with a higher price, doesn't mean the lower ones don't exist.

We already did this too.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 7, 2015)

KissMy said:


> ObamaGas is $1.82 today in St. Louis on Labor Day. BushGas Price would have rose over $5.75 over two weeks before & stayed high!


Can you imagine if we had to buy Bushgas today?  It would cost $8 a gallon

Trumpgas will cost $20 a gallon


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 7, 2015)

Highest production of gas in American history is occurring under Obama!!! Take that and smoke it conservatives deregulating pricks!


----------



## Pogo (Sep 7, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > ObamaGas is $1.82 today in St. Louis on Labor Day. BushGas Price would have rose over $5.75 over two weeks before & stayed high!
> ...



And most of that would be our attorney's fees.  Your gas would be free, but then you'd be sued as you left the parking lot.

Half the pumps would have a yellow ribbon around 'em printed with "Sorry-- Bankrupt".

ScottWalkergas would be a much better deal.  Fill up and get a free bottle of Koch.  Just tell 'em you're interested in the "Big Gulp".


----------



## KissMy (Sep 7, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > ObamaGas is $1.82 today in St. Louis on Labor Day. BushGas Price would have rose over $5.75 over two weeks before & stayed high!
> ...



I was way to conservative on BushGas Prices. He pushed Gas price up 400% from $1.10 to over $4.40 a gallon. If Republicans were still in power they would be charging over $16 a gallon today. It would be over $20 by the time Trump was sworn in. Inflation is their #1 Goal & they have all signed a pledge to cause that.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 7, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > ObamaGas is $1.82 today in St. Louis on Labor Day. BushGas Price would have rose over $5.75 over two weeks before & stayed high!
> ...




Jesus Christ fool don't tell me you are real....


----------



## Pogo (Sep 7, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



There are two different jokes going on there simultaneously.  Apparently they both flew over your head.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 7, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Has anyone confronted your very conservative Governor to ask why?



You think Sandoval is "very" conservative?    The Republicans just pushed through the biggest tax increase in state history.

Besides it has nothing to do with him anyway.

Lower Las Vegas gasoline prices likely by late fall


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 7, 2015)

This is today.  No change.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> This is today.  No change.


So? The average price of gas in Las Vegas has decreased significantly since last summer... Whatever you're paying now is still much less than then.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 7, 2015)

Faun said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > This is today.  No change.
> ...



The poster's being intentionally dishonest methinks.  A look at the gas price map from the same site shows that you have to search pretty far to find a price as high as $3.27 (from a quick glance the highest price in town appears to be $3.29, so he didn't search hard enough).  You'd have to pass a lot of cheaper stations to take that picture.

Bussssss - tid.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 7, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



You're free to think what ever you want, but the fact of the matter is I live here and you don't, so don't proceed to tell me what's going on in my own backyard.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 7, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I don't.  But the map does.

Credit where due -- it's not easy to find a price that high in Lost Wages.  You did it though.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 7, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You can wipe your ass with your map.  I'm the one here and I'm telling you how it is.  I've taken two pictures for you over the past couple days of the gas prices around here.  Sorry if it's not what you want to hear because it shatters your world view.  I'm not going to argue with you about it anymore.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 7, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



  And you had to do a considerable search to find one that high, as demonstrated.  It ain't a picture of "the gas prices around there" -- it's a picture of the highest one you could find.  You were trying to make a point for the sake of contrarianism, and you got caught at it.

Plus, stations that don't compete for the lower prices are not gonna be the ones to drop.  They'll be the last to change. 

Just for that O'bamagas is going to cost you more now.  I just called The O'bama and asked him to raise the Lost Wages price up to $2.70.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 7, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone confronted your very conservative Governor to ask why?
> ...


From your link:

"Las Vegas is kind of an island, separated from the rest of the country and served by California refineries," said Phil Flynn, an energy analyst with the Price Futures Group in the Chicago Board of Trade. "That has kept prices up in your area."


So living where you live is like living in the Florida Keys, or Catalina Island: too out of the way to enjoy the low, low prices.

You've got BushGas in an ObamaGas™ world.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 8, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


 
Obama is trying to punish you for living in Sin City


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> And you had to do a considerable search to find one that high, as demonstrated.  It ain't a picture of "the gas prices around there" -- it's a picture of the highest one you could find.  You were trying to make a point for the sake of contrarianism, and you got caught at it.
> 
> Plus, stations that don't compete for the lower prices are not gonna be the ones to drop.  They'll be the last to change.
> 
> Just for that O'bamagas is going to cost you more now.  I just called The O'bama and asked him to raise the Lost Wages price up to $2.70.



It's the closest gas station to my house, but if that's what you consider to be a considerable search, what ever makes you happy..  Here's today price, unchanged.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 8, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



It's cheaper in Hawaii right now.  They're an island.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 8, 2015)

Obamagas is $1.69 here today!!!


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 8, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Obamagas is $1.69 here today!!!


Hallelujah!  Praise BHO!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 9, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Obamagas is $1.69 here today!!!


 
We can thank our messiah


----------



## KissMy (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## rightwinger (Sep 10, 2015)

Damn...that is some mighty cheap Obamagas


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 10, 2015)

ObamaGas™  deserves a soundtrack.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2015)

I hum to myself every time I fill up with Obamagas


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I paid $1.97 for my Obamagas over the weekend
> 
> Now that the summer surge is over, look for Obama to start lowering the price below $1.75 by Christmas


I've been monitoring Obamagas all summer and have observed it steadily dropping weekly. It's in the low 2.30s here in Atlanta.

I can't remember the last time that gas has ever DROPPED during the summer, ever.

Woo-hoo! 

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I paid $1.97 for my Obamagas over the weekend
> ...



Just remember -- that's O'bama's fault. 
 This we know..
For Mitt Romney tells us so.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 11, 2015)

Maybe this trend will continue, and pump prices will eventually drop to the point where they were when Obama entered the White House.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2015)

Pogo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
Mitt Romney was promising gas of $2.50- $2.75
He said if Obama got elected, gas would shoot up to $6 a gallon

Romney obviously though the President has control over gas prices

I get my Obamagas for $1.94 a gallon


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




And he thought Jeep was moving to China too.

You woulda thought a guy who runs as a successfull bidnessman would, I dunno, know a little more about how bidness works.

Ah the road not taken.  But all is not lost --- we still have a chance to elect another bidnessman with four bankruptcies to his credit.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2015)

The key to Obamagas is you have to have a President who cares about the people. Obama is dropping prices in the summer when people need it. Bush finally dropped his outrageous prices ($4.35 a gallon) right before the 2008 election in a feeble attempt to steal the election for his party


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> The key to Obamagas is you have to have a President who cares about the people. Obama is dropping prices in the summer when people need it. Bush finally dropped his outrageous prices ($4.35 a gallon) right before the 2008 election in a feeble attempt to steal the electionfor his party



Bush on buying gas -- 
"Fill me once... shame on..... shame on... you..... 
You pay me twice, you can't get filled again!"


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I hum to myself every time I fill up with Obamagas



Yeah, I'm sure at any point in time you can be found wacking off at the local gas station... with dreams of Barry O dancing in your head!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> The key to Obamagas is you have to have a President who cares about the people. Obama is dropping prices in the summer when people need it. Bush finally dropped his outrageous prices ($4.35 a gallon) right before the 2008 election in a feeble attempt to steal the electionfor his party



How exactly is Obama _dropping_ the price of gas?  Are you huffing paint or something?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The key to Obamagas is you have to have a President who cares about the people. Obama is dropping prices in the summer when people need it. Bush finally dropped his outrageous prices ($4.35 a gallon) right before the 2008 election in a feeble attempt to steal the electionfor his party
> ...



You new here boy?

It's a magic button on his teleprompter.
Bush had the same button.  He just kept pushing "up" instead of "down".


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 11, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


It goes with having zero sense of humor.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 11, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Now you coulda paid 2.89 at this Shell, or a number of other places.  $2.65 if you're a Costco or Sam's member.



So regarding your Shell station?  I went by there yesterday as it's right off the highway and guess how much Regular Unleaded 87 was.  $3.27. Same as the Shell station near my house that I've been taking a picture of, so your Web site is bunk.

There is a Chevron station near my house that has dropped to $3.23.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 11, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The key to Obamagas is you have to have a President who cares about the people. Obama is dropping prices in the summer when people need it. Bush finally dropped his outrageous prices ($4.35 a gallon) right before the 2008 election in a feeble attempt to steal the electionfor his party
> ...


How exactly are you and most others on the right so lame and clueless.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The key to Obamagas is you have to have a President who cares about the people. Obama is dropping prices in the summer when people need it. Bush finally dropped his outrageous prices ($4.35 a gallon) right before the 2008 election in a feeble attempt to steal the electionfor his party
> ...


 
Personally, I did not believe in Obamagas until right before the 2012 election

Republicans convinced me that the record high gas prices (only President to have average $3 gas) were the fault of the President. They also tried to convince me that if we elected a Republican President, that gas prices would drop to $2.50 while prices under Obama would rise to $6.00 a gallon

So it is blatantly clear to me that President Obama has been dropping the gas prices to $1.94 a gallon

*Thank GOD for Obamagas*


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Now you coulda paid 2.89 at this Shell, or a number of other places.  $2.65 if you're a Costco or Sam's member.
> ...



That's a CREDIT price.  Cash is $2.89.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 11, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> i's so sad to see white boys with their noses firmly in obama's sphincter


Only racists see race all the time. Poor you, Rübe.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 11, 2015)

g5000 said:


> I'm not worried.  Obama still has 17 months to bring us the $9-plus gas the Republicans promised us he would bring, and Republicans never break their promises.


Lol!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I hum to myself every time I fill up with Obamagas


Lol!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 11, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I hum to myself every time I fill up with Obamagas
> ...


Ahhhhh, yet another RWNJ with gay sex images in his head. I am shocked, rube.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## g5000 (Sep 11, 2015)

GOLDMAN SACHS: Oil prices are on the verge of plunging to $20 per barrel


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2015)

g5000 said:


> GOLDMAN SACHS: Oil prices are on the verge of plunging to $20 per barrel


 
That will give us $.99 Obamagas


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 11, 2015)

g5000 said:


> GOLDMAN SACHS: Oil prices are on the verge of plunging to $20 per barrel


This is all Obama's fault.



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2015)

I have heard numerous theories on why Obamagas is so low

The best explanation seems to be that Obama is just a nice guy. He cares about the American people, understands the impact of high gas prices on working Americans

Unlike Bush, who wanted his oil company buddies to make record profits, our President is concerned with the American people and wants to get them the lowest prices on Obamagas


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yet another Romney vote lost to the president because of Obamagas.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I have heard numerous theories on why Obamagas is so low
> 
> The best explanation seems to be that Obama is just a nice guy. He cares about the American people, understands the impact of high gas prices on working Americans
> 
> Unlike Bush, who wanted his oil company buddies to make record profits, our President is concerned with the American people and wants to get them the lowest prices on Obamagas



I'm sure that's the best explanation you could think of.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard numerous theories on why Obamagas is so low
> ...



Yanno if you rubbed Obamagas on your face instead of that jelly you'd smell a lot better.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 11, 2015)

KissMy said:


> *Miles of U.S. Oil Pipelines fell under Bush & increased under Obama!
> Crude oil barrels delivered by U.S. transmission pipeline rose more than 20% over the last 5 years. Over the last 7 years, U.S. Liquids Pipeline mileage increased 22%*
> 
> *Miles of U.S. Oil Pipelines
> ...



What was the price of oil from 2001 until 2015 ?

That will tell the story.

The far left is way to easy.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The Friday night drinking has started early with this one.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2015)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Far from it

I do pay $1.94 for Obamagas

thanks Mr President


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> The key to Obamagas is you have to have a President who cares about the people. Obama is dropping prices in the summer when people need it. Bush finally dropped his outrageous prices ($4.35 a gallon) right before the 2008 election in a feeble attempt to steal the election for his party


That bastard! 

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



There is no way he sets the general price.

If you, as a government leach, somehow get a discount.....that could make your statement true (that he set's it by executive order).

Beyond that, you are confusing your gasoline with cheap vodka.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2015)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


The President has complete control over gas prices

Republicans taught me that before the 2012 elections


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I see.............


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 11, 2015)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > *Miles of U.S. Oil Pipelines fell under Bush & increased under Obama!
> ...


The far right is way too clueless.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2015)

Woo hoo!  Obabagas has consequences!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 11, 2015)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Actually you don't...


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 11, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Agreed.

But I am not far right.

 I asked for information....why don't you roll up your South American manufactured diploma and shove it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 11, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And I am sure you are going to point out how.

Pray tell....do tell.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 11, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Another point....with regard to the clueless far right (which they are).  

They somehow got the American people to buy in.  I am not saying that is a good thing.  

In fact, I find it rather scary.

The problem is that the alternative is no better.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


I find their innocence charming


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



You can find their innocence ?

I don't believe you can find your ass with both hands.

Have a good night.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2015)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



One of the clueless masses


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Since I began using Obamagas I'm getting over 50 clues per gallon.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 11, 2015)

g5000 said:


> GOLDMAN SACHS: Oil prices are on the verge of plunging to $20 per barrel



They closed at 45/barrel today.

Wasn't Goldman Sachs one of Obama's "saved" ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I know...I know....you are still looking for it.

If anyone knows what clueless is....it would be you.

You're wealthy.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > The far left is way to easy.
> ...


If you're gonna imitate wingnuts you have to include the spelling errors!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank Obama for Obamagas.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 12, 2015)

Here's your Obamagas:

Never Give a Back Rub to a Guy Who Just Ate Chili from Da...


----------



## KissMy (Sep 12, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



The far right is expert on Creating Inflation, Unemployment, Deficits, High Prices & Destroying the US Dollar, Jobs & GDP.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 12, 2015)

KissMy said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



I understand they entertain fantasies of moving Jeep to China and firing people too.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Yup! Notice how China's GDP Exploded under Bush & Fell under Clinton & Obama?




The US GDP did the exact opposite!


----------



## Pogo (Sep 12, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 12, 2015)

The wonders of Obamagas leave Conservatives fuming.....he didn't do that


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 12, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


While I am not a Bush fan at all.....

I have even less respect for people who abuse statistics.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 12, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> The wonders of Obamagas leave Conservatives fuming.....he didn't do that



Obamagas.....what the far left inhales when they need to think they are somehow anywhere close to understanding global economics.


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Sep 13, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...



In case you ever decide to care about fact and logic, allow me to, again, point out that Obama tried (but luckily failed) to shut down the private drilling that has done so much to help lower gas prices. Did you somehow miss that news? Do you remember the Obama administration's attempt to shut down the drilling in North Dakota? How about their attempts to shut down fracking in several other privately owned areas as well?

The drop in gas prices has come IN SPITE OF Obama, not because of him.

Just a question that might cause a temporary glitch in your brainwashed programming: Why do you suppose that drilling on public lands, where Obama has been able to exercise control, is down significantly from where it was before he took office? Think. Just dare to think.

Oil and Gas Production on Federal Lands Still a Disappointment - IER


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 13, 2015)

mikegriffith1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...



Worked didn't it?

$1.94 Obamagas. Unlike Bush who was under the control of Big Oil, our President has the oil companies in fear

Deliver low cost Obamagas or else


----------



## KissMy (Sep 13, 2015)

*Obama's Has Always Said He Would Increase US Oil & Gas Production!*

*Obama Delivered*


----------



## Pogo (Sep 13, 2015)

mikegriffith1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...



_:::::wwwwwhhhhhooossshhh:::::_


Sun Devil 92 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Then you must be enraged at the father of this thread, Mitt Romney.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 13, 2015)

New Hamster now has <$2 Obamagas. 

Meanwhile Obamagas in South Carolina is down as low as $1.63.

They must looooove The O'bama in South Carolina.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> New Hamster now has <$2 Obamagas.
> 
> Meanwhile Obamagas in South Carolina is down as low as $1.63.
> 
> They must looooove The O'bama in South Carolina.



They aren't stupid enough to believe Obama had anything to do with it.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 13, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > New Hamster now has <$2 Obamagas.
> ...


Obama has everything to do with the price of Obamagas 

Who else would?


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 13, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oil companies drilling for oil and big consumers like China have the most do with the declining price of gas.  Everything Obama has done has only put upward pressure on the price, as was his announced intention.

Can you name one thing Obama did that might have lowered the price?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 13, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Such a childlike view of the economics of Obamagas

I too, was at one time skeptical that a President could impact the price of gas. But prior to the 2012 election, I was reminded by Republicans that Obama was the only president to have average gas prices above $3. 

I was also warned that if Obama was reelected, gas prices would rise to $6 a gallon while republicans would bring prices to $2.50 a gallon

Do you need any more proof that a president impacts the price of gas?


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 13, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yeah, I do.  Simply being in office when the price goes down doesn't mean the president caused it to go down.

Talk about having a childish view of economics.

In case you thought we didn't notice, you failed to mention anything Obama did to make the price go down.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 13, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I think that's a Mitt Romney question.  We'd all like to know how that works.
Him being a "successful bidnissman" and all, he should know, shouldn't he?



bripat9643 said:


> Yeah, I do.  Simply being in office when the price goes down doesn't mean the president caused it to go down.
> 
> Talk about having a childish view of economics.



“Since the president has been president, the cost of gasoline has doubled. Not exactly what he might have hoped for. … He’s said it’s not my fault. By the way, we’ve gone from ‘Yes, we can’ to ‘It’s not my fault.’ Well, this is in fact his fault.” – Mitt Romney (March 2012)

O0000opsie.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No one is claiming Mitt Romney lowered the price of gas.  But a liberal numskull is claiming that Obama lowered the price of gas, so it's not a Romney question.

Nice attempt to diver the discussion from the subject at hand, though.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 13, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



There are many things  Obama has done to impact the price of gas......Obamacare, Benghazi, Hillarys email, Ebola......all combine for sub $2 Obamagas

Did I say thanks President Obama?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 13, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



The President is responsible for the price of gas.......ask the Republucans


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 13, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I hope you aren't serious, because no one could be that stupid.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 13, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



The only thing your proving is the fact that you're an imbecile.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 13, 2015)

Who says the President has no impact on the price of gas?

_In March 2012, on the floor of the United States Senate, Mike Lee (R-UT) predicted that if Obama was reelected gas would cost $5.45 per gallon by the start 2015. Lee said that gas prices would rise 5 cents for every month Obama was in office, ultimately reaching $6.60 per gallon.

Lee was not alone. Newt Gingrich, running for the GOP nomination, predicted that if Obama was reelected he would push gas to “$10 a gallon.” Gingrich said he would reduce gas prices dramatically by reversing Obama’s energy policies. Gingrich flanked himself with campaign signs promising $2.50 gas if he was elected._


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 13, 2015)

Still paying more than 2 bucks. Thread fail after MONTHS at the chance to actually be right


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 13, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Still paying more than 2 bucks. Thread fail after MONTHS at the chance to actually be right


You are welcome to come to NJ to buy inexpensive Obamagas

They will even pump it for you


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 13, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Obamagas has dropped $1 a gallon since the Keystone Pipeline was killed

Thanks President Obama


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 13, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Please don't call Republicans stupid

They know the President controls the price of Obamagas


----------



## Pogo (Sep 13, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Au contraire, Mitt Romney (successful Bidnessman, praised be His Holy Name) told us O'bama made the prices go up.  Therefore he must be making the prices go down.  It's what this entire thread is based on.

Mind you, I'm not a successful Bidnessman so I defer to his obliviously superior knowledge-type stuff.


Leave it to the "special" people to be told what the joke is over and over and over and still not be able to get it.

They should drink O'bamagas.  It makes you smarter.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Eight months, 60 pages and over 1750 posts as a tribute to the hypocrisy, gullibility and hatred of Obama of our rightwing posters

You can't make this shit up

How bout that Obamagas?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 13, 2015)

$1.95 around here.....


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 13, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Please quit pretending you're the world's biggest retard.  It's not a pleasant sight.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



That theory has no visible means of support.  It's like saying Hitler started WW II, so he must have been responsible for stopping it.



Pogo said:


> Mind you, I'm not a successful Bidnessman so I defer to his obliviously superior knowledge-type stuff.
> 
> Leave it to the "special" people to be told what the joke is over and over and over and still not be able to get it.
> 
> They should drink O'bamagas.  It makes you smarter.



We all understand what the premise of the infantile joke is.  The problem is it requires buying into the liberal premise that Obama had nothing to do with making the price go up.  That's as moronic as the claim that he made them go down.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 13, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Don't feel threatened.  He's not even close.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 13, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> That theory has no visible means of support. It's like saying Hitler started WW II, so he must have been responsible for stopping it.




Yyyyyyyyyyeeeeaahhhh..... because war and gas prices work the same way.

And you wonder why you're confined to the minor leagues....




bripat9643 said:


> We all understand what the premise of the infantile joke is. The problem is it requires buying into the liberal premise that Obama had nothing to do with making the price go up. That's as moronic as the claim that he made them go down.



Ah yes.  When the price goes up, "blame O'bama"; when the price goes down it's "umm, b-but but he had nothing to do with it!"

Having it both ways:  Priceless.
Which is only two bucks more than Obamagas.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > That theory has no visible means of support. It's like saying Hitler started WW II, so he must have been responsible for stopping it.
> ...



Logic works the same way, and the claim that A caused B isn't evidence that when B stops it's because A made it stop.  Of course, you know your so-called "logic" is flawed, so you claim my analogy isn't exact.  

That's the classic tactic of a liberal loser.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



True, there are many liberal contenders for the title just here in this forum.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > That theory has no visible means of support. It's like saying Hitler started WW II, so he must have been responsible for stopping it.
> ...



They know not what they do....

But it is fun to lead them on


----------



## Pogo (Sep 13, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



It would appear that drones like Finger-boy get trotted off and executed if they dare EVER admit that Mitt Romney was wrong and/or playing demagogue politics.


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 13, 2015)

Why is the thermostat in the Whitehouse set at 72 degrees?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 13, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> Why is the thermostat in the Whitehouse set at 72 degrees?



What does that have to do with Obamagas?


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



It really cracks me up that you two retards think your logic is valid.  It would be if you understood an economic principle called _ceterus parabus _(all things being equal).  Yeah, if nothing else in the economy changed, the it would be true that if Obama was responsible for the increase in oil prices, then he would also deserve credit for the decrease in prices.  But all things are never equal.  What Mitt Romney failed to predict and what you fail to understand is that drilling technology underwent a revolution.  Technology increased the efficiency of oil extraction and vastly increased the supply.  If technology had remained the same, then Romney would have been correct.

However, you and the other retard are either too stupid to understand the issue or simply too dishonest to admit that Obama simply had nothing to do with with the drop in prices.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 13, 2015)

Obama just has to issue an executive order when he wants to lower the price of Obamagas

It is not that hard....he does it all the time





.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 13, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Obama just has to issue an executive order when he wants to lower the price of Obamagas
> 
> It is not that hard....he does it all the time



What would be the content of such an order?


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 13, 2015)

I saw $1.89 on a trip this weekend....either in North Carolina or Virginia.  Not sure...


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 13, 2015)

Gas in L.A. is $3.31.... Good DemocRAT state


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 13, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Obama just has to issue an executive order when he wants to lower the price of Obamagas
> ...



$1.89


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 13, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> I saw $1.89 on a trip this weekend....either in North Carolina or Virginia.  Not sure...



That s some cheap Obamagas

I hear Obama will give us $1.50 Obamagas by Christmas


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 13, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw $1.89 on a trip this weekend....either in North Carolina or Virginia.  Not sure...
> ...



Once the Iranian deal is approved, the bottom will drop out of crude oil prices.
Yes, $1.50 is possible.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 13, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw $1.89 on a trip this weekend....either in North Carolina or Virginia.  Not sure...
> ...




He's gonna teach us the true meaning of Christmas!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 13, 2015)

I paid $1.93 for ethanol free gasoline!


----------



## Pogo (Sep 13, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> I paid $1.93 for ethanol free gasoline!



Whoa!  Now I'm jealous.
My old Saturn needed e-free to run right -- as long as I could find it I could get 40 to 50 mpg, without it I was in the 30s.

Good work there Agent C.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 13, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Clearly I must defer to your superior intellect.  I mean who knows more about logic than a little kid with jelly smeared all over his face?

You know what would clean that shit right up?
Obamagas.
And it's cheap too.
Try that and take another picture.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > I paid $1.93 for ethanol free gasoline!
> ...




I don't like that stinky ethanol.  I hate it when I am forced to buy it, which isn't very often.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 13, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Gas in L.A. is $3.31.... Good DemocRAT state



I guess you can find it for that if you look hard enough.  Meanwhile O'bamagas is going for $2.69, even in L.A.
To be fair though, that's Costco.  If you're not a member there, or Sam's, you'd have to go to a regular station and pay $2.83.

This is like DTMB, looking around for the most expensive gas in Lost Wages so he can claim it's "not going down".


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 13, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Our President knows what he is doing......Cheap Obamagas


----------



## Pogo (Sep 13, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Lucky you.  Do you live near a marina or something?  Because it got real hard to get.

This is the site I was using to find it though --- www.pure-gas.org


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Gas in L.A. is $3.31.... Good DemocRAT state
> ...


Try gas buddy OCDGirl to also find the highest prices offered!... DemocRATS always with those low 2 digit IQ's!


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 13, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



*WV AG to Challenge Obama’s Illegal Plan to Put Thousands ... *
godfatherpolitics.com/...*obama*s-illegal...to-*put*-*thousands*-*out*-*of-work*
... Plan to *Put Thousands Out of Work*. WV AG to Challenge *Obama*’s Illegal Plan to *Put Thousands Out* of ... *thousands of coal miners* will be *out of work* which will ...

*Obama to Coal Miners: “McDonalds is Hiring!” *
*canadafreepress.com*/index.php/article/50000
*Obama* to *Coal Miners* ... do is *put* our own *coal* industry *out* of business and thereby ... business due to your War on *Coal* and *thousands* of *miners* in ...


----------



## Pogo (Sep 13, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



As I just got done saying -- you can find it for that if you look hard enough.
Not sure why you'd want to do that though.
Guess you need a one-digit IQ. 
Dammit, I'm overqualified again.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




No, it must be where I'm located.  All of the new 7-11's have ethanol free gasoline, and I think Shell.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Overqualified for being a parking meter...perhaps...do you make change?

BTW, that price just quoted on FOX radio... Oh NO, it's FOX!


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 13, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You mean Obama could order the price of gas to be $1.89?

And you think that would work?


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 13, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



If he did, he'd only be a few pennies HIGHER than Bush's price when he left office!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 13, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



During his first term, Republicans filibustered Obama attempts to give us low cost Obamagas

During his second term, our President has found it easier just to lower the price by executive order


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 13, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What number is that E.O. so we can look it up and see exactly how Obuma did that!...Thanks in advance, WingNut!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 13, 2015)

Rumor has it that if Hillary gets elected, our President will drop the price of Obamagas below $1.00

Trumpgas would cost $20.00 a gallon so that only the wealthy can afford to use our roads


----------



## Pogo (Sep 13, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Are you certain about that?   Because it's dependent on that station's particular supply, not the brand.
And there are still 13 states (12 plus DC) that valiantly protect the consumer from the horrors of public access to information by not requiring the pumps to be labeled (listed here).  Don't know what state you're in but... be aware.

There are those stations that deliberately advertise E-free too, but any more they're almost always charging at least 20% higher for it.  I'd be surprised if I could find e-free even in South Carolina (their low price at last check is $1.63).


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Oh I'm sure.  I'm in Oklahoma, near OKC.  They offer reg and no ethanol, so I had better be getting no ethanol. I pay around 10 cents more per gallon.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 13, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...




 Huzzah!  You have done well Grasshopper.  Makes me want to buy my old Saturn back...

--- But with Obamagas it doesn't matter -- it's so cheap it's as if everybody's mileage went up by 100% since the dark dark daze of Bushgas.

Soon The O'bama will be paying us to fill up.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




I know, right?  This reminds me of the good old Clinton daze!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


 
Clinton had gas for under $1 a gallon......I hear Hillary has that same magic in setting gas prices


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 14, 2015)

Gasoline is now cheaper than milk or bottled water...


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 14, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



You are looking for the "highest prices offered?"  Oh, that's right.  You are a Republican and feel bad for big oil companies....


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 
Republicans are known for intentionally paying more just so they don't have to buy Obamagas


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Gas in L.A. is $3.31.... Good DemocRAT state


 

Of course it is you moron. You have to specifically ask for Obamagas

Next time, go in and say....Fill it up with Obamagas please

See what happens


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Gas in L.A. is $3.31.... Good DemocRAT state
> ...



I took your suggestion, the attendant started throwing rocks at me! But I always though you were full of obamagas!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 14, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



RW'r lost what little he had....  he must go through five sets of knee-pads a week.....


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 14, 2015)

ROFLOL!  The fact that anyone thinks Obama has anything to do with the lowering of gas prices is nearly the funniest d@mn thing I have ever heard.  People need to SERIOUSLY pay attention to how Liberals, especially the Obam-apologists, work:

If it's good news, OBAMA did it.  If it's something bad, it's Bush's...or anyone else's...fault.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2015)

easyt65 said:


> ROFLOL!  The fact that anyone thinks Obama has anything to do with the lowering of gas prices is nearly the funniest d@mn thing I have ever heard.  People need to SERIOUSLY pay attention to how Liberals, especially the Obam-apologists, work:
> 
> If it's good news, OBAMA did it.  If it's something bad, it's Bush's...or anyone else's...fault.


 
The Republicans official position prior to the 2012 election was that Obama is responsible for gas prices

Are you saying they lied?


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > ROFLOL!  The fact that anyone thinks Obama has anything to do with the lowering of gas prices is nearly the funniest d@mn thing I have ever heard.  People need to SERIOUSLY pay attention to how Liberals, especially the Obam-apologists, work:
> ...



The official position of the Democrats prior to 2009, was Bush was responsible for the high gas prices, then in 2009, it was speculators that were responsible for high gas prices.

Are you saying they lied?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


 
It is obvious that our President is responsible for the low cost of Obamagas......seems both parties agree the PRESIDENT is responsible for gas prices


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No, the Democrats blamed Bush prior to 2009, after 2009 the Democrats blamed speculators. Are they lying then or now?


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > ROFLOL!  The fact that anyone thinks Obama has anything to do with the lowering of gas prices is nearly the funniest d@mn thing I have ever heard.  People need to SERIOUSLY pay attention to how Liberals, especially the Obam-apologists, work:
> ...


 No, stupid people and people with agendas make such declarations, either good or bad. Obama, for example, is totally against Fracking....yet fracking was part of the reason for oil prices going down...Saudi even said so.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


 
Seems unanimous....Both Democrats and Republicans agree that the President controls gas prices

$1.94 Obamagas?
Thanks President Obama


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2015)

easyt65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


 
So naive

As President, Obama gets to set the price of our Obamagas


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 14, 2015)

If you sniff enough Obamagas, you may need to use your Obamacare.  Listen and learn....


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 14, 2015)

If, because Obama is President, lower gas prices is to HIS credit, then that means the addition of over $6 trillion in new debt in only 4 years is to HIS credit as well, that the 1st downgrade in US history of our Federal Credit rating, the 1st Ambassador to be murdered in over 30 years, the rise of ISIS, the on-going War on Cops, etc...ALL of this is to OBAMA'S credit because he happened to be in the WH when all of this happened....or are we just 'cherry picking' the good things (as I pointed out) for which to give Obama credit?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2015)

easyt65 said:


> If, because Obama is President, lower gas prices is to HIS credit, then that means the addition of over $6 trillion in new debt in only 4 years is to HIS credit as well, that the 1st downgrade in US history of our Federal Credit rating, the 1st Ambassador to be murdered in over 30 years, the rise of ISIS, the on-going War on Cops, etc...ALL of this is to OBAMA'S credit because he happened to be in the WH when all of this happened....or are we just 'cherry picking' the good things (as I pointed out) for which to give Obama credit?


 
And Bush stood by while the towers were attacked and lied to start a war

Bush also sold out to Big Oil and gave them $4.35 gas prices


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > If, because Obama is President, lower gas prices is to HIS credit, then that means the addition of over $6 trillion in new debt in only 4 years is to HIS credit as well, that the 1st downgrade in US history of our Federal Credit rating, the 1st Ambassador to be murdered in over 30 years, the rise of ISIS, the on-going War on Cops, etc...ALL of this is to OBAMA'S credit because he happened to be in the WH when all of this happened....or are we just 'cherry picking' the good things (as I pointed out) for which to give Obama credit?
> ...



Typical.....when asked a question about the CURRENT President, the topic of this threat, Liberals freak out, avoid the question, and point back at a guy who hasn't been in office for nearly a decade. LOL!  'Nuff said...


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2015)

easyt65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


 
Historical context of gas prices


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


...LOL, whatever helps you sleep at night and keep up the illusion, dude....


----------



## Pogo (Sep 14, 2015)

easyt65 said:


> ROFLOL!  The fact that anyone thinks Obama has anything to do with the lowering of gas prices is nearly the funniest d@mn thing I have ever heard.  People need to SERIOUSLY pay attention to how Liberals, especially the Obam-apologists, work:
> 
> If it's good news, OBAMA did it.  If it's something bad, it's Bush's...or anyone else's...fault.





easyt65 said:


> If, because Obama is President, lower gas prices is to HIS credit, then that means the addition of over $6 trillion in new debt in only 4 years is to HIS credit as well, that the 1st downgrade in US history of our Federal Credit rating, the 1st Ambassador to be murdered in over 30 years, the rise of ISIS, the on-going War on Cops, etc...ALL of this is to OBAMA'S credit because he happened to be in the WH when all of this happened....or are we just 'cherry picking' the good things (as I pointed out) for which to give Obama credit?


----------



## hortysir (Sep 14, 2015)

Paid $1.91 today


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > ROFLOL!  The fact that anyone thinks Obama has anything to do with the lowering of gas prices is nearly the funniest d@mn thing I have ever heard.  People need to SERIOUSLY pay attention to how Liberals, especially the Obam-apologists, work:
> ...



Yeah, thought so...


----------



## Pogo (Sep 14, 2015)

easyt65 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



It's a visual representation of your posts quoted and how far you missed the point here.

Which you'll notice I DID NOT EDIT.  Too bad you couldn't meet the same standard.

You should drink O'bamagas.  Raises your standards, improves your mileage, doubles your sex life and restores that sense of humour lost in the cacophony of talk radio gasbags.

Every 14 posts we drop a hint, none of which get noticed.  Here's yours: this thread has nothing to do with O'bama.  This thread is birthered on Mitt Romney.  See if you can figure that out.  It's .... it's.... what is the word.... Easy. That's it.


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 14, 2015)

easyt65 said:


> If, because Obama is President, lower gas prices is to HIS credit, then that means the addition of over $6 trillion in new debt in only 4 years is to HIS credit as well, that the 1st downgrade in US history of our Federal Credit rating, the 1st Ambassador to be murdered in over 30 years, the rise of ISIS, the on-going War on Cops, etc...ALL of this is to OBAMA'S credit because he happened to be in the WH when all of this happened....or are we just 'cherry picking' the good things (as I pointed out) for which to give Obama credit?



The downgrade was


easyt65 said:


> If, because Obama is President, lower gas prices is to HIS credit, then that means the addition of over $6 trillion in new debt in only 4 years is to HIS credit as well, that the 1st downgrade in US history of our Federal Credit rating, the 1st Ambassador to be murdered in over 30 years, the rise of ISIS, the on-going War on Cops, etc...ALL of this is to OBAMA'S credit because he happened to be in the WH when all of this happened....or are we just 'cherry picking' the good things (as I pointed out) for which to give Obama credit?



The credit downgrade came because the Republican crazies were trying to send the country into default.  Grow a Brain!

S&P downgrades U.S. credit rating for first time


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yeah, if you are an idiot, like Pelosi you'll believe stupid. A $1.94? We are over $3. Of course if it goes down to low it will hurt the oil industry and create layoffs. Fine balance.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 14, 2015)

"Yeah, if you are an idiot, like Pelosi you'll believe stupid. A $1.94? We are over $3. Of course if it goes down to low it will hurt the oil industry and create layoffs. *Fine balance*."

- 'Gas Prices go DOWN':  Yay, way to go Obama!
- 'Gas Prices go TOO far down, creating layoffs' - Scumbag 'Frackers' & evil oil industry!
- 'Gas Prices go UP' - Dirty rotten Bush and the evil oil companies!

'Balance' is in the 'eye of the beholder'....


----------



## Pogo (Sep 14, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



I know of no state in the 57 where gas hasn't dropped well below $3.  Even Hawaìi is as low as 2.31.  Alaska, the most expensive average price state, has gas as low as 2.94.

How uh, long has it been since you got gas?


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Saturday, paid $3.15.


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 14, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Paid $3.25 today.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 14, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Paid $3.25 today.






Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



And what were you paying a year ago?

Gotcha.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Sep 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Not bad for a community organizer



too stupid!!
1) Obama opposes fracking and horizontal drilling so he is not responsible for huge increase in supply of oil and gas

2) his socialist anti business FDR policies are responsible for slowest recovery since FDR so he can take credit for recession and the lower oil prices it caused.

Do you understand?












.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pogo (Sep 14, 2015)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Not bad for a community organizer
> ...



Oh joy.  Special Ed drives in.


This post and its reference to "horizontal drilling" immediately bring to mind a comment made by a Texas state legislator:

"When ignorance goes to fifty bucks a barrel I want drilling rights on that man's head!"


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Sep 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


too stupid!!
1) Obama opposes fracking and horizontal drilling so he is not responsible for huge increase in supply of oil and gas

2) his socialist anti business FDR policies are responsible for slowest recovery since FDR so he can take credit for recession and the lower oil prices it caused.

Do you understand?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2015)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Not bad for a community organizer
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Proof is in the pudding.......$1.94 Obamagas 

Best President EVER


----------



## Pogo (Sep 14, 2015)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > EdwardBaiamonte said:
> ...



Horizontal fracking isn't involved.  Obamagas comes from The Obama's singlehanded elimination of the Ebola virus, minus the percentage accuracy of his basketball shots, multiplied by the square root of Vladimir Putin's left bicep.

Do you understand?


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 14, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Proof is in the pudding.......$1.94 Obamagas 

Best President EVER[/QUOTE]

Cheaper under Eisenhower, the best President ever!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 14, 2015)

9 months now. Op is terrible at predictions. Good at licking the dingleberries off of Obamas ass tho


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> 9 months now. Op is terrible at predictions. Good at licking the dingleberries off of Obamas ass tho


9 months and I still have the suckers jumping on a string

Their gullibility is Amazing isn't it?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > 9 months now. Op is terrible at predictions. Good at licking the dingleberries off of Obamas ass tho
> ...


2.32 here, how bout that gullibility


----------



## Pogo (Sep 14, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Your neighbors are getting it under two bucks.  Here's a whole page of stations.

And you're paying $2.32.  What does that tell us?
You should use Obamagas.  Pour it on your computer and it speeds up your internet connection so you can see pages like this.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Shit boy....you gotta come to NJ
We got real cheap Obamagas.....they pump it for you too

< Did I say gullible or what?>


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > 9 months now. Op is terrible at predictions. Good at licking the dingleberries off of Obamas ass tho
> ...



No, they just fail to comprehend how profoundly stupid you are.  You actually believe you're fooling people.  They just think you're honestly confused.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


<Did I say gullible or what?>


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Everything you post only proves you're a dumbass and a jackass.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 14, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



You realize you posted that out loud, right?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 14, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Where?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Your neighbors are getting it under two bucks. Here's a whole page of stations.
> 
> And you're paying $2.32. What does that tell us?


It tells me what I've known for quite some time: Grampa is a fucking liar.


----------



## Misty (Sep 14, 2015)

Here they going to start charging people by their mileage. The taxes we pay on gas are 68.7 % more than the oil companies get. 

The weather is awesome but the climate sucks.


----------



## Misty (Sep 14, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Still over 3 bucks here mostly taxes.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 14, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Canada I suspect.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 14, 2015)

Misty said:


> Here they going to start charging people by their mileage.



Nah, they're not gonna do that.  That idea's been bouncing around like ten years.  It can't work.  They would have to reverse-engineer 250 million vehicles with GPS devices and then hire spies to crunch the numbers.  Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



According to AAA it could be Alaska, Nevada or California. Gotcha! Lol!


----------



## Pogo (Sep 14, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Actually looking at his avi he's in the Florida Keys, which is like, "where can I go to find the most expensive gas in the most out-of-the-way place".  Course, right over the causeway in Miami it's a dollar cheaper, so it's his choice.

That's the great thing about Obamagas -- you can take it or leave it.  Some choose to pay more, and that is their Constitutional right.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > Here they going to start charging people by their mileage.
> ...



Of course it's not going to happen! 

Oregon preps program to swap mileage tax for gas tax

Motorcoach and trucking companies have been paying mileage based taxes for years. They track their mileage. It is pretty easy, they read the odometer at the beginning of the year and read the odometer at the end of the year. A lot simpler than the motor coach and trucking industry. With electronic GPS, they can start putting the, in the vehicle and have them either fitted or manually tracked.


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Paid $3.25 today.
> ...


About $4.75. Comparing from a year ago? Yes Obama should get the credit why we have a low gas prices today. People are enjoying that they can save or use the money to buy something else.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 14, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Misty said:
> ...



Guess you missed the part in your own link where they note these are *volunteers* participating.

Your own link.

Dude, I've been on this story for literally ten years.  Oregon, Florida, Maine and several other places ran tests like this.  Congress commissioned the University of Iowa to run a whole slew of 'em.

It would STILL require the existing quarter-of-a-billion cars (and trucks) already on the road to be retrofitted with GPS devices.  It's a stupid idea that won't work.  Period.

This idea was floated by Congress in I believe it was 2006 (?).  Back in ought-9, Transportation Secretary Ray LaHood floated it in the public discourse toilet bowl.  He got shot down right quick by O'bama.

It ain't happening.

Your text about trucks is NOT the same thing.  Trucks commonly cross a lot of state lines, and for that matter so do cars.  Most of my travel is still outside my home state.  So if I were taxed by my odometer, I'd be taxed for miles driven in... Virginia... Tennesee... Mississippi... Louisiana... etc etc etc.  That's why that scheme can't work.  We are ALL *already *taxed in local fuel surcharges anyway ... so that when I need to fill up in Alabama ... I'm paying for Alabama's upkeep of its roads.  Et cetera.  That's a system that already works, is tied to the local traffic, and the only reason they make these noises about mileage tax is they're too pussified to raise those local taxes to meet the growing needs ... taxes which have been frozen in place for decades.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 14, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



What did Obama do to lower the price of oil?  None of you liberal turds is able to answer that question.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



It's coming, nothing you can do to stop it. The technology and the cost to have the equipment is coming down. Trucks have done it for decades, and if it means more money the greedy states will grab it.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



No, trucks have not done it for decades.  An odometer tax is NOT what that is.  For the third time --- you would need a GPS device on every vehicle.  Literally.  Because as soon as you cross a state line, the state you're registered in ---- _no longer has jurisdiction._

North Carolina would tax me for mileage driven in North Carolina.  But without a GPS device, it would have no way to know how many miles on my odometer came in other states.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



The technology is there and they will equip vehicles. It is coming sooner than you think. This experiment is going well in Oregon and they will spend tax money to equip vehicles so they can make money.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



It's been "going on" for ten years dood.  It STILL requires (1) every existing vehicle -- literally, every single one on the road, everywhere -- to be retrofitted with GPS spy boxes so all those mileages in different states can be apportioned.  Even without the privacy factor that's virtually impossible to do.  And then (2) you need technicians to monitor and track them all, as well as deal with ones that break down (or are intentionally sabotaged).

All this versus the cost of simply raising road taxes to the level that actually meets the demand.  

It ain't happening.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Fine by me, we'll see.


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 15, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



For rightwong nuts like you. You blame Obama when gas prices is high. You blame Obama when unemployment is high. Now that gas prices is lower since last year and the unemployment is lowest in last 8 years. Who should get the credit? Ted Cruz?


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 15, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



I never blamed Obama for high gas price like the Speaker of the House who blamed Bush. I don't give anyone credit for the low prices either. I thought my previous posts were quite clear on that. Of course that is to assume you would have the wherewithal or the ability to comprehend what you actually read. Oh well, I don't expect much from you nutters and you never fail to underachieve.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Misty said:
> ...


 
In effect, isn't a mileage tax the same as a gas tax?
The amount of gas tax you pay is directly dependent on the mileage you drive


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



"Lowest in 8 years" is another way of saying this recession lasted 8 years.  Obama tried to drive the price of oil up by reducing drilling permits, so he deserves some of the blame.  He did nothing to lower the price of oil.  Technology did that.  Only a moron or a lying partisan would claim he deserves any of the credit.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 
You may be making it more difficult than it has to be. You pay your odometer tax in the state that the vehicle is registered. Some states may make out better than other states, if so, adjust your tax rate
Right now, I can fill up in my state and drive across your state without paying a gas tax


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



You're obviously too stupid to understand the problem.  If you drive into another state, then you are being taxed for miles that state is not entitled to tax you for.  Some people drive across state lines every week.  I used to drive between Tampa and Atlanta every week.  I would have been ripped off by your "simple" scheme.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 
Same thing happens today with the gas tax. People fill up and pay the tax in one state and drive in another. Many times, I will drive through several states on a fill up....no tax for them

In the end, it all averages out


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Then there's no advantage to changing over to this system, and there is a massive disadvantage, which is that it's highly intrusive.

It's just another big brother liberal boondoggle.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


 
It will all depend on how big a market electric cars can carve out

They pay zero gas tax and use the roads.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



ROFL, they will never get more than 5% of the market.  Hydrogen fuel cells are more likely than batteries to replace gasoline in cars.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


 
We will see....... they used to be 0%

More alternative power sources are showing up on the market. Dirt cheap Obamagas will keep them out of the market until we elect a Republican and gas prices soar again


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 15, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Their is a tremendous advantage to the states, not to the average citizen but government hasn't cared about the average citizen for a long time now. Being intrusive is okay for them. When they start tracking where and how fast you get there and mail you a ticket, that will be the final insult.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 15, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



The government is greedy, they want all they can get. With higher fuel mileage cars the government is not getting their cut. Whether it is intrusive or not, they don't care. 

I'm looking to the the day when they will tax per mile on all vehicles and charge them according gas mileage and driving habits. Again very intrusive, controlling and greedy.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 15, 2015)

Misty said:


> Here they going to start charging people by their mileage. The taxes we pay on gas are 68.7 % more than the oil companies get.
> 
> The weather is awesome but the climate sucks.


Which state is that?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 15, 2015)

Now, Right-Wing governed states like North Carolina are trying to heap an extra tax on Toyota Prius owners to get money they are losing due to 42 MPG hybrid goodness.

That ain't right, and Right-Wing voters should admit that they are raising taxes and put a stop to it.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



That's what it comes down to -- it's just waaaaaaaaaaay more complicated to start tracing where everybody goes... than to simply tax them where they fuel.  It's a ten-year Duh moment.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 15, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Now, Right-Wing governed states like North Carolina are trying to heap an extra tax on Toyota Prius owners to get money they are losing due to 42 MPG hybrid goodness.
> 
> That ain't right, and Right-Wing voters should admit that they are raising taxes and put a stop to it.



Yeah that damn right wing state Oregon has it in experimental mode. 

And all government wants to raise taxes, they are greedy.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> The government is greedy, they want all they can get. With higher fuel mileage cars the government is not getting their cut. Whether it is intrusive or not, they don't care.



That's the excuse they use, but the reality is hybrids and EVs still make up a tiny sliver of the body of vehicles, so it's an empty argument.  The whole idea of hybrids is to save fuel; critics say this scheme cuts the legs off that idea.




Papageorgio said:


> I'm looking to the the day when they will tax per mile on all vehicles and charge them according gas mileage and driving habits. Again very intrusive, controlling and greedy.



That it is.  So why are you looking forward to it?


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> In effect, isn't a mileage tax the same as a gas tax?
> The amount of gas tax you pay is directly dependent on the mileage you drive



Not if you have an electric car, more and more of which we are seeing on the roads.

That's why mileage taxes are gaining traction.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2015)

We need to eliminate all forms of taxes and just have one tax.  A sales tax with no exemptions.  And all tax money needs to go into one pot.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


 
Not really. You must tax at every pump and have every gas station owner forward the money
Its not that complicated to record how much mileage you drove this year and send in a check when you register your car


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 15, 2015)

g5000 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > In effect, isn't a mileage tax the same as a gas tax?
> ...


A mileage tax by definition means the government is tracking you.

Which Right-Wing candidate is coming out for that?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They don't even want a national ID that would track illegals or eliminate the fictional "voter fraud".


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Yabbut eventually you need more fuel.  My state's over 500 miles long.

If most of my driving occurs outside NC (actually if ANY of it does), then that driving is not using NC roads, ergo there's no reason I should be paying for them on those miles.  On the other hand it's equally unright to be paying NC for using roads in Tennessee.  And so on.

That's why the current system ain't broke -- when I get to Tennessee and need fuel, I use a Tennessee Obamagas® station, and the local taxes pay for those Tennessee roads.  Then when I get to Kentucky I use a Kentucky station that pays for Kentucky roads.  And so on.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Uh -- yeah it is.  I drive 40 to 50 thousand miles a year, in two dozen states.  There's no way in the world I'm logging all that.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



At least three Transportation Secretaries in a row -- Ray LaHood, Norman Mineta and Samuel Skinner (all Republicans).  LaHood brought it up in the first month of the O'bama Administration and was immediately shot down.  The general VMT idea goes back to a Congressional bill -- either 2005 or 2006 if memory serves -- which commissioned the University of Iowa to do a study with volunteers in multiple areas.  The elephant in that room is that it still requires every existing vehicle to be retrofitted with a spy device, and then for those numbers to be crunched.  And even then it would presumably send a bill, like an income tax, after the fact, which of course requires even further resources for enforcement -- as opposed to a tax simply built-in (and _already_ built-in) right at the point of sale.

And all of this is to avoid simply raising fuel taxes to meet needs --- which used to be commonplace.  Kind of the Grover Norquist poopyhead approach.


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 15, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I've heard here many times from rightwongers that the president is responsible for what is going on in this country but when something good came out. No he is not responsible. Crap.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > The government is greedy, they want all they can get. With higher fuel mileage cars the government is not getting their cut. Whether it is intrusive or not, they don't care.
> ...



Who the hell said I was looking forward to it? Please find where I thought it as a positive. You forecast global warming, are you for global warming? Quit being simple minded.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I am very much against a mileage tax, precisely because of its Big Brother characteristics.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 
Just log in 50,000 miles when you register your car at the end of the year.
Who cares which states you drive in? It all evens out for the states anyway

My only concern is they will keep the gas tax and add a mileage tax


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 15, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



That's because you are a partisan nutjob. It is easier to blame everyone than for you to actually think.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2015)

g5000 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > In effect, isn't a mileage tax the same as a gas tax?
> ...



It makes some sense for an EV, but at the same time EVs will never have the range of an ICE, nor are they supposed to, so since an EV will remain close to home and is incapable of multistate travel, it amounts to apples and oranges. 

In between them of course is the hybrid, but the hybrid as presently designed is an ICE with electric assist.

As for NC taxing a 42 mpg Prius ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I can get that with an ICE so... come and get me, Copper.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Who the hell said I was looking forward to it? Please find where I thought it as a positive.



I'm reading your own post.  To wit:
"I'm looking to the the day when they will tax per mile on all vehicles and charge them according gas mileage and driving habits."​What else can that mean?



Papageorgio said:


> You forecast global warming, are you for global warming? Quit being simple minded.



Uh huh.  And where did I post this?


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You bet they will. Government doesn't give up taxes easily.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Who the hell said I was looking forward to it? Please find where I thought it as a positive.
> ...



It means the day is coming, didn't say I liked it. I own a Volt, I drive for weeks without filling up. Why the hell would I want a tax on miles? 

Do you think global warming is happening and will continue to happen? It must mean you are for global warming want global warming, just using your twisted logic.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...






​
Daily reality cheque: This entire thread is two thousand posts of a Mitt Romney punch line.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> It means the day is coming, didn't say I liked it. I own a Volt, I drive for weeks without filling up. Why the hell would I want a tax on miles?



Beats the shit outta me. I'm just reading your words.  



Papageorgio said:


> Do you think global warming is happening and will continue to happen? It must mean you are for global warming want global warming, just using your twisted logic.



I didn't post anything like that.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > It means the day is coming, didn't say I liked it. I own a Volt, I drive for weeks without filling up. Why the hell would I want a tax on miles?
> ...



So you don't global warming is happening? 

As far as your lack of reading comprehension.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


 
Please refrain from ruining my fun


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



More proof that you're a moron.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



They seem to be immune to the fourth wall stage whisper.  Goes right under their heads.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Ummm... which one of us put words in the other's mouth they never said?

All righty then.  By da way ya might wanna put a verb in that first sentence.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



In Obama's case it's generally true.  All he does is fuck the country up


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I think I'm going to put you on ignore because you're so incomprehensibly stupid.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Do you believe global warming is happening?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


 
I'm not a moron, mother had me tested


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Really? How did I became a partisan? I firmly believe it's the other way. In short you. I am not blaming Obama I'm giving him a credit based from the facts that are in front of you.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 
I keep trying to bury this thread....it was played out six months ago

But the stupidity keeps pulling me back


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Find me the post that says so (or not) with my name on it and we'll go from there.  Otherwise you made it up.

I already know the answer to that.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 15, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Really? Prove I ever said Obama caused the high gas prices. In an earlier post in this freakin thread just yesterday I told you I didn't believe Pelosi when she claimed Bush was the cause of high gas prices, nor do I think Obama had anything to do with the high prices, nor do I give Obama or Bush credit when the prices declined. You are the idiot that originally claimed I and other Conservatives, that is partisan.

Now please either comprehend what I say or don't follow up with me. Your games are silly.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



She must have suspected something.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


 
Doesn't matter what you think...you are a nobody

The finest minds in the Republican party all claimed Obama is responsible for gas prices

Who am I to argue with the likes of Romney, Gingrich and Limbaugh?


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2015)

g5000 said:


> We need to eliminate all forms of taxes and just have one tax.  A sales tax with no exemptions.  And all tax money needs to go into one pot.


Nope. Whoever controls that pot controls everything.  The last thing we need is to concentrate power like that.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


How does the government know you're telling the truth?  My check would be for $0.00 if there was no enforcement mechanism.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Doesn't matter what you think...you are a nobody
> 
> The finest minds in the Republican party all claimed Obama is responsible for gas prices



No they didn't, you're just blatantly lying - as you so often did.



> Who am I to argue with the likes of Romney, Gingrich and Limbaugh?



Who are you to falsely attributed them things they didn't say?

A typical sociopathic democrat.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Sep 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Obamagas comes from The Obama's singlehanded elimination of the Ebola virus, minus the percentage accuracy of his basketball shots, multiplied by the square root of Vladimir Putin's left bicep.
> 
> Do you understand?



typical liberal too stupid for substance


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You're the source of all the stupidity.  Just leave and the stupid will go away.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Sep 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Proof is in the pudding.......$1.94 Obamagas
> 
> Best President EVER



100% stupid liberal. Obama opposed fracking horizontal drilling that led to oversupply and low prices


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 15, 2015)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> 100% stupid liberal. Obama opposed fracking horizontal drilling that led to oversupply and low prices



Producing less somehow created more?

And he's got the nerve to call others stupid.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Let's say you claim zero miles for this year and the next five years. Then you sell the car and they see you have put 70,000 miles on the car when the title is transferred. You have a big payment due and some fines


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


All three were appointed.  I'm talking about Republican candidates for office - none of them is going to propose that the government track everyone's mileage aka whereabouts.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 15, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


And you're not even a full-on wingnut!  Can you imaging how the teabaggers would react?  Alex Jones' head would explode!


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No one would ever lend anyone their car again.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 15, 2015)

45 minutes ago!  Thank you President Obama (praise be unto Him!)


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Oh hell no, not as _candidates_.  They wait until they're safely ensconced, then they shrug and go, "duh, we don't know what else to do".

Thanks for the opportunity to use the word _ensconced_.  I feel illuminative.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Stupidity?

I'm not the idiot taking this thread seriously.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Neither am I, moron.  However, the reason anyone takes it seriously is because you are stupid enough to believe the idiocies you post.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What if you move to another state?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Did I tell you about how Obama controls the cost of Obamagas through a switch on his desk?

Thanks President Obama


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Will you get a new title and registration?


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Did I tell you the orderlies at your institution are looking for you?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank You President Obama  for low price gas and for saving the economy  from this guy


----------



## deltex1 (Sep 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...



Please refrain from modifying my quotes

That constitutes a USMB Class II violation punishable by your being reported to the Internet Police


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 15, 2015)

1.81 obamagas

If we did it Baiamonte's way, we would be paying 6.89


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Every republican from Nixon to present raised gas prices & lowered US Oil production. Carter & Obama increased US Oil production.



Reagan raised gas prices?  If you don't call, oil was approaching $35/bbl when Reagan was inaugurated.  Five years later the price went under $10/bbl.






Notice the sharp increase under Carter.

Almost everything liberals say is a lie.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I filled up with $1.97 Obamagas yesterday and got a FREE Obamaphone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is a superb president, yea rightwinger

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## KissMy (Sep 16, 2015)

*White House opposes GOP bill to lift oil export ban!!!*

Republicans will do as their Big Oil Masters demand & lift this 40 year old oil export ban to drive up gasoline prices on US citizens. This will destroy massive numbers of US jobs. US oil refineries will close as all our oil is shipped out to cheapest unregulated refining countries & their gasoline sold on the world market to the highest bidder. US drivers will have to pay more than everyone else on the planet to get gasoline in their tank!

This is why Republicans demanded Keystone XL pipeline!


----------



## kaz (Sep 16, 2015)

Mr Clean said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> > 100% stupid liberal. Obama opposed fracking horizontal drilling that led to oversupply and low prices
> ...



I enjoy how incompetent the boob in chief is.  All we needed was for him to fight oil to get supply to expand.   He should have supported free market medical policies, he'd probably have single payer by now


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Sep 16, 2015)

kaz said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > EdwardBaiamonte said:
> ...



yep, Barry's apology tour of the Muslim world created ISIS and Putin, and his lib socialist policies at home led to the worst recovery since the Great Depression!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 16, 2015)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


Too stupid!  You have no intelligence.  That's why you worship Mises.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 16, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



The people who attack Mises are the dumb ones.  No one worships him, but intelligent people know a smart man when they encounter one.  Dumbasses like you don't know the difference between a genius and Nazi Pelosi.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 16, 2015)

Adjusted for inflation, Obamagas is reaching record low numbers

Thanks President Obama


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 16, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Adjusted for inflation, Obamagas is reaching record low numbers
> 
> Thanks President Obama



Your IQ is reaching record lows.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 16, 2015)

Obamagas is reaching record low levels 

Why would ANYONE vote Republican?


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 16, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Obamagas is reaching record low levels
> 
> Why would ANYONE vote Republican?



They vote Republican because they have more brains than you.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 16, 2015)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



See why we are certain a Special Ed will be slow?  Thomas Jefferson invented O'bamagas 168 years after his own death.  That is why our liberals spied for Stalin.  Do you have the IQ to understand?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 16, 2015)

The best part of Obamagas is that it is like a gift of free money every time you fill up


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 16, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> The best part of Obamagas is that it is like a gift of free money every time you fill up



So what do you call tripling the price of electricity because Obama has outlawed coal fired power plants?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 16, 2015)

Every time I fill up with Obamagas, it is like receiving a check from our President

Thanks Mr President


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 16, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The best part of Obamagas is that it is like a gift of free money every time you fill up
> ...


I don't know bout you...but my Obamalectricity has gotten cheaper too


----------



## konradv (Sep 16, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The best part of Obamagas is that it is like a gift of free money every time you fill up
> ...


I call it a figment of your imagination.  Put up the data.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Sep 16, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Adjusted for inflation, Obamagas is reaching record low numbers
> 
> Thanks President Obama



yes thanks for the recession and Republican fracking that drove down prices!!! 

See why we say a liberal will be slow and proud of it!1


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 16, 2015)

konradv said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The law hasn't taken effect yet, moron.  It's being contested in the courts.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 16, 2015)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Adjusted for inflation, Obamagas is reaching record low numbers
> ...



"Republican fracking"


----------



## konradv (Sep 16, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I'll take moron over LIAR.  Thanks for playing,


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 16, 2015)

konradv said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



Where did I lie, moron?


----------



## konradv (Sep 16, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You said Obama outlawed coal fired plants even though presidents don't write laws and you said the price tripled even though it hasn't taken effect yet.  That enough?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 16, 2015)

The best part about Obamagas is that he sells it to both Democrats and Republicans

What a guy!


----------



## konradv (Sep 16, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> The best part about Obamagas is that he sells it to both Democrats and Republicans.  What a guy!


He's such a nice guy, but Republicans treat him like shit.  We should reward them by making sure Hillary wins in a landslide.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 16, 2015)

konradv said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The best part about Obamagas is that he sells it to both Democrats and Republicans.  What a guy!
> ...


Well, that is a given

But Hillary will give us the same prices. Bill Clinton sold gas for .99 a gallon


----------



## KissMy (Sep 16, 2015)

The first new US oil refinery in 40 years were & are being built under Obama. 

Joint venture advances plan for grassroots refinery in North Dakota

Two new refineries began operating in early 2015:


The 19,000-barrel-per-calendar day (b/cd) Dakota Prairie facility in Dickinson, North Dakota.
The 42,000 b/cd Kinder Morgan condensate processing facility on the Houston, Texas, ship channel, with plans to double that capacity by the end of 2015.

Other US oil refineries are expanding under Obama. 

ExxonMobil lets contract for Texas refinery expansion

Republicans are trying to raise prices, export all our oil to foreign refineries, close down all US oil refineries, destroying & exporting US jobs.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 16, 2015)

KissMy said:


> The first new US oil refinery in 40 years is being built under Obama.



Really.
That's gotta be noisy.  Must smell bad too.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 16, 2015)

konradv said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



Regulatory agencies write laws.  If you read what I actually wrote, I didn't say the price increase has already occurred.  You have a reading comprehension problem.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > The first new US oil refinery in 40 years is being built under Obama.
> ...



60% of Republican voters in Denton, Texas voted to ban Fracking

 72.26% of Straight Party voters in Denton, TX voted straight Republican!


----------



## konradv (Sep 16, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Don't try to weasel out of this. You have a stretching the truth problem.  Regulatory agencies don't write laws either.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 16, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Uh... OK.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think you missed my whole punchline.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 16, 2015)

konradv said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



They sure as hell do write laws.  Regulations are law.  You can go to jail for not complying with them.   Just ask a couple of bakers who wouldn't sell a wedding cake to a couple of homos.  You obviously don't have a clue how our government works.

I didn't stretch the truth one bit.  You simply read something into my post that wasn't there.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 17, 2015)

Cheap ObamaGas™ does have a dark side.








If you're a fucking moron rightwinger.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 17, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Cheap ObamaGas™ does have a dark side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





"281 cretins 'liked' this".  SMFH.

Yet another reason I'll never associate with Nosebook.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Cheap ObamaGas™ does have a dark side.
> ...


I just looked this guy up on The Facebook and...wait for it...
























He works for Department Of Homeland Security.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 17, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> The best part about Obamagas is that he sells it to both Democrats and Republicans
> 
> What a guy!



I only buy Republican gas, it's cheaper with less side effects.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 17, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The best part about Obamagas is that he sells it to both Democrats and Republicans
> ...



And it makes your Jeep drive to China.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Don't have a Jeep cupcake. I am so happy that the Republicans blocked laws that were meant to raise gas prices. I know that Obama wanted $5 a gallon gas, so the Republicans have helped us Americans! Thank you GOP!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


 
Obama should have said he wanted gas for $20 a gallon

It was all part of his plan .......say you want HIGH gas prices and Republicans and Big Oil will do the opposite


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yes, the Republican plan was cheaper gasoline prices, Obama wanted higher gasoline prices. The Republicans outsmarted Obama. Thank you GOP!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


 
Fool me once, shame on you
Fool me twice, um, um, won't get fooled again

We have seen the Republican plan for cheaper prices......got us $4.35 a gallon gas
Republicans are a wholey owned subsidiary of Big Oil...they act accordingly



.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Obama wanted $5 a gallon gas, Republicans not only stopped him, they reversed it! 

Thank you GOP!


----------



## Pogo (Sep 18, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Don't have a Jeep cupcake.



Of course you don't, shortbread.  Mitt Romney moved 'em to China.
And he should know -- that company used to be run by.... his dad.


----------



## bedowin62 (Sep 18, 2015)

YAWN

 isnt it just like laughable left-wing losers to want to take credit for something they fiercely oppose???

it's Republi-gas; produced by carbon-fuel advocates, taken from Red states, sold on the global markets by those mean ol corporations, oil companies, the Left loves to spew hate on


libs are losers who lie to themselves


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Don't have a Jeep cupcake.
> ...



Jeep is opening up in China at the end of this year. Of course Jeep is still owned by Chrysler which is owned by Fiat. The Jeeps made in China will be sold only in China. But that can change.

GM Buick is wanting to import their China made cars into the U.S. 
Those that import their "domestic" vehicles: 
Ford Escape is 45% made outside the U.S. 
The Cadillac SRX is made is Mexico. 
Ford Fiesta made in China, S. Africa, Brazil, Mexico, India
GM Spark made in S. Korea
Ford Transit made in Europe and assembled in Turkey
Chevy Impala - Canada
Dodge Challenger - Canada
Dodge Charger - Canada
Chrysler 300 - Canada
Chevy Captiva - Canada

Not sure about your point as many domestic car companies have cars built in other countries.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 18, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Exactly.
Jeep isn't "opening up" in China -- it's been there since *1983*.  What it was opening at the time of Romney's obtuse gaffe was a slew of new jobs in *Ohio* and Michigan (Romney's birth state) (which has much to do with why he lost both states), with plans to restart the dormant China production --- all of which is a result of a thriving company.

But it's understandable, confusing "China" and "Ohio".  They both have an H in them.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2015)

Renault owned at the time and American Motors opened a Jeep plant in 1983 and Chrysler closed the plant in 2009. After they filed bankruptcy. The Jeeps built in China were sold in China as China restricted imports. The U.S. Jeep plants remained open in the U.S. as well. Still don't see why you are upset that Jeep built cars in China but not upset that others manufacture cars in China. You have been able to buy Jeeps,in this country for decades.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 18, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Renault owned at the time and American Motors opened a Jeep plant in 1983 and Chrysler closed the plant in 2009. After they filed bankruptcy. The Jeeps built in China were sold in China as China restricted imports. The U.S. Jeep plants remained open in the U.S. as well. Still don't see why you are upset that Jeep built cars in China but not upset that others manufacture cars in China. You have been able to buy Jeeps,in this country for decades.



Um... that's bullshit.  I happen to own one and it's 16 years old.

I'm not "upset" at all.  I'm doing the same thing this entire thread is doing -- mocking Mitt Romney for his ignorance.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Renault owned at the time and American Motors opened a Jeep plant in 1983 and Chrysler closed the plant in 2009. After they filed bankruptcy. The Jeeps built in China were sold in China as China restricted imports. The U.S. Jeep plants remained open in the U.S. as well. Still don't see why you are upset that Jeep built cars in China but not upset that others manufacture cars in China. You have been able to buy Jeeps,in this country for decades.
> ...



Well all I know it's the Republicans that have given us lower gas prices.

Thank you GOP!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 18, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Throwing a tantrum again? And want to ignore facts


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 18, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Its actually Saudi Arabia, who wants to kill Iran


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


RepublicanGas shuts down gas stations so that women can't drive to Planned Parenthood. If you buy RepublicanGas, it's because you hate women.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2015)

Couldn't be more wrong Faun. Republicans standing up to Obama is the reason for cheap gas prices.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 18, 2015)

KissMy said:


> The first new US oil refinery in 40 years were & are being built under Obama.
> 
> Joint venture advances plan for grassroots refinery in North Dakota
> 
> ...



Democrats are trying to raise prices, leave all our oil in the ground, close down all US oil refineries, destroying & exporting US jobs.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2015)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Why would anyone get upset over low cost Obamagas?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 18, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Global Warming.....err....Climate Change.....err....extreme weather.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 18, 2015)

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


God Damn .......


Holy shit.......


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 18, 2015)

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You must be an ignorant 300 pound moo moo cow...


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 18, 2015)

$1.89 down here in Vicksburg. Thank you Barack 

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> $1.89 down here in Vicksburg. Thank you Barack
> 
> Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk



Awesome glad Obama can't keep the price of gas up. Michelle is also upset about his inability to keep it up.

The GOP helps consumer prices down. Thanks GOP.


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 18, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> $1.89 down here in Vicksburg. Thank you Barack
> 
> Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


It's $2.79 super unleaded here in La Jolla lowest in 2 years I think. Thank you Obama. Not sure how much in Key Biscayne.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 19, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > The first new US oil refinery in 40 years were & are being built under Obama.
> ...



What s joke! Back in 2009 when Obama took office, he & Harry Reid squashed bi-partisan Senate Bill 1589 that would have extended the biodiesel tax credit. This wiped out most US biodiesel production plants.

That same year the Obama Administration is financed offshore oil exploration.

Feb 2010 President Obama announced over $8 billion in federal support for two new nuclear power plants in Georgia,.setting the stage for what could be the first completed reactor in this country in over three decades


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 19, 2015)

Claudette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As President Obama continues to drop the price of Obamagas, Republicans can remind us how we would be paying 50 cents a gallon more if they were in charge
> ...




I'm a little confused because when gas prices, or any other prices, are up, the RW conservatives, such as yourself, do not hesitate to blame Obama.  So, he is only responsible for bad news?  LMAO


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 19, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


*Irony.*  Everything YOU post proves what a stupid jackass you are.


----------



## kaz (Sep 19, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Obama's policies drive up oil prices.  The only reason they are down is that the global forces driving them down are greater than his policies are driving them up.  I mean duh.


----------



## kaz (Sep 19, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



The Brazil one doesn't give any indication Obama actually had anything to do with it.  And its for Brazil, not US independence.

The second one points out that Obama wants to raise energy prices, not lower them.

Did you read the links?


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 19, 2015)

kaz said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


I mean.....

If it was a Republican president, you'd be saying he is the one responsible for gas prices going down.  The rest, on your part, is just yada, yada, yada....


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2015)

kaz said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Evidently not my friend

Adjusted for inflation, Obamagas is some of the lowest in history

Our President knows what he is doing


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 19, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Wasn't it Pelosi and other Democrats that blamed Bush for the high gas prices? This was long before Obama took office.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



As long as the powerful House and Senate Republicans fight to keep Obama's policies from being implemented, we will continue to have low gas prices.

The GOP is saving U.S. consumers. Thanks GOP!


----------



## KissMy (Sep 19, 2015)

President Obama increased the amount of money available for nuclear loan guarantees to over $54 billion in his 2011 budget.

Yup, sounds like an eviro-wacko president who wants to raise price of electricity.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 19, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



You idiot! Sequestration was Obama's plan that Repubtards had a meltdown over. Republicans gave government employees a huge paid vacation at taxpayers expense & caused the US a credit downgrade costing us even more.

Clinton & Democrat Congress slashed the deficit. Bush and the REPUBLICAN Congress turned Clinton's Surplus into Record Deficits. Obama & Democrat Congress reversed Bush's MASSIVE Deficit with Greatest Deficit Reduction in History.






 .


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Which demonstrates the control a President has over the price of gas

Bush sold out to Big Oil and gave them the $4 a gallon gas they asked for.


----------



## kaz (Sep 19, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Yes, you Republicans are heavily partisan, you flip flop sides of issues based on the party of the speaker all the time


----------



## kaz (Sep 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



you really don't follow what's going on in energy markets themselves at all, do you, Comrade big guy?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Government employees were not paid for days lost to sequestration.  That was lost pay

They were paid for the Government shutdown


----------



## kaz (Sep 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



begging the question


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2015)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I don't have to

Obama does it for me......thanks President Obama!


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 19, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Man, you nutters get so upset. I heard Obama's words. He wanted $5 a gallon gas and the Republican Congress obstructed him from getting it.

Thank you, GOP!


----------



## kaz (Sep 19, 2015)

KissMy said:


> You idiot! Sequestration was Obama's plan that Repubtards had a meltdown over. Republicans gave government employees a huge paid vacation at taxpayers expense.



when they are bureaucrating, we pay twice.  So good for the Republicans


----------



## kaz (Sep 19, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Yes, his incompetence is staggering.  He tried to raise them and they plummeted


----------



## kaz (Sep 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



At least they weren't at work tripping the economy.  Let's send them home to stay


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


You are so naive. 

Obama finally figured out how to play the Republicans. If he said he wanted $2 gas, Republicans would have done everything possible to get $5 gas

By saying he wanted $5 gas, Obama just had to sit back and watch the prices drop to $2


----------



## kaz (Sep 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yes, he does do it for you, one of the few things you've said that's true, comrade big guy


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




Lol! Thanks for proving my point. The hypocrisy is laughable and the left doesn't even see it.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 19, 2015)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Since Reganomics the US GDP growth rate has been in decline! Except for The Clinton & Obama Administrations. Clinton took Bush #1's 2.6% GDP Way Up to 7.5% GDP GROWTH! Bush #2 took Clinton's +7.5% GDP Growth, Down to -3.2% "NEGATIVE GDP!!! Obama Reversed Republican Negative GDP from -3.2% GDP to +5.0% GDP Growth.

The highest consistent sustained US GDP growth rates were from 1955 to 1980 then Reaganomics started eroding this country.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



That has nothing to do with Republicans keeping our gas prices lower. 

All hail the GOP, because of them and them the gas prices are lower.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


How is that hypocricy?

I claim Bush gave us $4 gas and Obama gave us $2 gas

Half price


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 19, 2015)

kaz said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



That is how powerful the GOP is in stopping Obama's agenda. The party of "no" is saying no to high gas prices.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



So the Republicans are responsible for the low gas prices! Thanks for confirming that.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 19, 2015)

KissMy said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Talking the low prices on gas created by the GOP. Please try to keep up.


----------



## kaz (Sep 19, 2015)

KissMy said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



blah blah, sure sparky, it's all reagan who set off a 25 year bull market and economic expansion


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



As usual, it all comes down to obstructionism 

Obama needed to get Republicans out of the way. Asking for $5 gas was the way to do that


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Again, admitting the GOP was responsible for our low gas prices. We need no more evidence. Thanks again for proving my point.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 19, 2015)

*Biggest Oil Boom in History! 72% increase in US oil production under Obama!*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 19, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



*Back in 2009 when Obama took office, he & Harry Reid squashed bi-partisan Senate Bill 1589 that would have extended the biodiesel tax credit. This wiped out most US biodiesel **production plants.*

I didn't know that. Score one for Obama!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 19, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


*
I'm a little confused because when gas prices, or any other prices, are up, the RW conservatives, such as yourself, do not hesitate to blame Obama.
*
You'd have to make a list of things he's done to increase oil production and a list of things he's done to decrease oil production.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That's true, I remember when Bush hath said:

"We got a issue in Amurrika.  Too many good docs are leaving the country.  Too many obstructechnicians aren't able to practice their love with women all across this country".



Papageorgio said:


> That is how powerful the GOP is in stopping Obama's agenda. The party of "no" is saying no to high gas prices.



By Georgio -- Somebody gets the idea here.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 19, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Obamagas to drop below $2 a gallon nationwide


----------



## Pogo (Sep 19, 2015)

I had to pay $1.95 for O'bamagas yesterday.  That's because I live in a state that voted for the Chinese Jeep guy.  I think that gives Romney a cut of the action.


Although I believe you do get an exemption if you drive a Rambler.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 19, 2015)

KissMy said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



*Since Reganomics the US GDP growth rate has been in decline!*

You're right, since Bush I and Clinton hiked taxes, the growth rate has been much lower than Reagan's growth rates.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 19, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Yeah, let me know when you complete that list.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 19, 2015)

Still well over 2 bucks here for liberal gas


----------



## Pogo (Sep 19, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Still well over 2 bucks here for liberal gas



As long as you ignore, like ... all these.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2015)

Just filled up with Obamagas at $1.93

Made my day.......Thanks President Obama


----------



## KissMy (Sep 19, 2015)

kaz said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


 Economic expansion was higher & increasing until Reaganomics, that declined economic growth rate.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 19, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Funny how GDP grew under Clinton & Obama! GDP fell under Reagan, Bush #1 & #2


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 19, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Regardless of that my business was the most profitable under Clinton & Bush. Now it's stagnant


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 19, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


*
GDP fell under Reagan, Bush #1 & #2*

Only an idiot thinks GDP was lower when they left office than when they started.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 19, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



 Facts Prove You're The Idiot! 

Carter: Started with 9.2% GDP Growth / Ended with 12% GDP Growth = +2.8% 
Reagan: Started with 12% GDP Growth / Ended with 8.6% GDP Growth = -3.4%

Bush#1: Started with 8.6% GDP Growth / Ended with 5.8% GDP Growth = -2.8%

Clinton: Started with 5.8% GDP Growth / Ended with 4.8% GDP Growth = -1%
Bush#2: Started with 4.8% GDP Growth / Ended with -1.9% GDP Growth = -6.7%

Obama: Started with -1.9% GDP Growth / Ended with 3.7% GDP Growth = +5.6%


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 19, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Wow! Your weak grasp of the English language and your poor math skills are frightening.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I claim Bush gave us $4 gas and Obama gave us $2 gas
> 
> Half price


Half the price from twice the man! 

#ObamaGas


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 19, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Still well over 2 bucks here for liberal gas


Beats well over 4 bucks for conservative gas.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 19, 2015)

Filled up with ObamaGas™ today, on the Florida Panhandle.






Thank you, President Obama (praise be unto Him!)


----------



## KissMy (Sep 20, 2015)

Republicans are Queers. They prefer taking it up the ass when they buy stuff.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 20, 2015)

I'd love to take advantage of Obamagas™ but my Rambler moved to China.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 29, 2015)

I paid $1.84 for Obamagas yesterday

Thanks President Obama


----------



## waltky (Sep 29, 2015)

Not if Jeb Bush and his big oil cronies have their way...

*House panel votes to lift 40-year-old US ban on oil exports*

*
Bush: Opening overseas markets to US oil, gas key to US boom
*


----------



## g5000 (Sep 29, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Carter: Started with 9.2% GDP Growth / Ended with 12% GDP Growth = +2.8%



It's not hard to achieve 12% GDP growth when you have 11.8% inflation, like Carter did.




KissMy said:


> Reagan: Started with 12% GDP Growth / Ended with 8.6% GDP Growth = -3.4%



Reagan started with 11.8% inflation, ended with 4.7% inflation. 

 Carter ended with 7.5 percent unemployment, Reagan ended with 5.4 percent.

Nice try.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 29, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I paid $1.84 for Obamagas yesterday
> 
> Thanks President Obama


Sprit kostet deutlich mehr in Deutschland. Gestern habe ich für EURO 1,47 pro LITER getankt.

Deutschland braucht Obamagas!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 29, 2015)

Cheap crude means cheap gas means stacked drilling rigs means layoffs means less drilling means less production means lower inventory ... while demand is still robust. 

It should be $3-$4/gallon by this time next year.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 29, 2015)

The GOP has done it again, gas dropped to $2.46! Thank you GOP!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 29, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Cheap crude means cheap gas means stacked drilling rigs means layoffs means less drilling means less production means lower inventory ... while demand is still robust.
> 
> It should be $3-$4/gallon by this time next year.


Some people just can't enjoy their low cost Obamagas

What happened to that $6 gas Republicans predicted if Obama was reelected?


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 29, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Cheap crude means cheap gas means stacked drilling rigs means layoffs means less drilling means less production means lower inventory ... while demand is still robust.
> ...


Some people can't expend the money and manpower it takes to find produce the crude at $35/barrel.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 29, 2015)

The only thing I can anticipate that would raise the price of gasoline is electing a Republican President. A GOP President would lead to $8 to $10 a gallon gasoline


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 29, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> The only thing I can anticipate that would raise the price of gasoline is electing a Republican President. A GOP President would lead to $8 to $10 a gallon gasoline


Easier said than explained?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 29, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I can anticipate that would raise the price of gasoline is electing a Republican President. A GOP President would lead to $8 to $10 a gallon gasoline
> ...



It's obvious that a Republican would lead us to higher gas prices


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 29, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Right now the GOP has blocked Obama and have gas prices going down! 

Thanks GOP!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 29, 2015)

Donald Trump would lead to $20 a gallon gas

Only the rich could afford it


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 29, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I thought you'd know better than to make a statement like that.
You disappoint, Padawan.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 29, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


I think you're both grasping at straws, in the dark.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 29, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


If a Republican gets elected President, gas will rise to $8 to $10 a gallon


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 29, 2015)

2.11 here & rightwinger is still wiping Obama off his chin


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 29, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Thanks for further exposing your ridiculous logic for all to see.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 29, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 29, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


This might be difficult to view, but it is telling in that it tells nothing...


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 29, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Bullshit

I use the same logic Republicans used when they predicted gas would rise to $8 to $10 a gallon if Obama was reelected

It's a science really


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 29, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Your words not mine. You are an idiot. If you had logic of your own to use you wouldn't be left with nothing of your own to contribute.

Ps. What is it? Nine months or so since this prediction? I have yet to see it below 2 bucks. Funny thing is if I used your idiotic logic I could tell you it's going to rain when you ask me about the weather. Then the next day you'll say I was wrong & I'll correct you and say at some point it will rain. Then as you have, I would promote myself as a genius but in the end you're just a dumbfuck liberal tool


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 29, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


I pay $1.84 for my Obamagas......

You need to go in and say......Fill it up with Obamagas please

Did you try that?


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 29, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Not this Wepublican, you wascally wightwinger.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 29, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Carter ended with 7.5 percent unemployment, Reagan ended with 5.4 percent.



Carter left with a budget deficit of $165 Billion, Reagan ran it up to $390 Billion.

Fun!


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 29, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Carter ended with 7.5 percent unemployment, Reagan ended with 5.4 percent.
> ...


What difference does it make!


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 29, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> It should be $3-$4/gallon by this time next year.


Only because of panic at the impending loss of Obama Leadership in the White House.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 29, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > It should be $3-$4/gallon by this time next year.
> ...


Damn, you're conceding early.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 29, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> The only thing I can anticipate that would raise the price of gasoline is electing a Republican President. A GOP President would lead to $8 to $10 a gallon gasoline


True!  Bush quadrupled the price of ClintonGas™.  

A Republican president would quadruple the cost of ObamaGas™.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 29, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > It should be $3-$4/gallon by this time next year.
> ...


Oh, is that why gasoline prices doubled near the end of Clinton's stint in the Whore House?


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 29, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I can anticipate that would raise the price of gasoline is electing a Republican President. A GOP President would lead to $8 to $10 a gallon gasoline
> ...


Are you being obtuse, or are you really this daft?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 29, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I can anticipate that would raise the price of gasoline is electing a Republican President. A GOP President would lead to $8 to $10 a gallon gasoline
> ...


Easily

I don't see how anyone could vote Republican.  Who wants to pay $10 a gallon for gas?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 29, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


Clinton gave us Clintongas for about $1 a gallon

I would expect the same from Hillarygas


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 29, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Your ridiculous inanity borders on the comical.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 29, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Hillary will get us gas under $1 a gallon just like Bill did

Voting Republican in 2016 will lead to $10 a gallon gas

Can America afford voting Republican


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 29, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You have such a narrow understanding of politics both domestic and international, commodities, and markets that it's pathetic. 

I think I just threw up in my mouf.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 29, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


That chart bears no relationship to reality.  The day Clinton left office gas was $1.09 in North Florida and $0.99 over the border in Georgia.

I paid up to $4.30 under Bush.  That's a quadruple.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 29, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Who wants to pay $10 a gallon for gas?


Exxon executives?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 29, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Clinton gave us Clintongas for about $1 a gallon
> 
> *I would expect the same from Hillarygas*


She may also be able to do something about that awful gasoline smell.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 29, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


What has endeared me to you very early on (not that I'm Gay, and not there's anything wrong with THAT) is that you have the ability to be observant, cognizant, and ignorant all at the same time. 

Which, by the way, I find to be a bit fucked up.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 29, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> *observant, cognizant*, and ignorant


----------



## Yurt (Sep 29, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > If, because Obama is President, lower gas prices is to HIS credit, then that means the addition of over $6 trillion in new debt in only 4 years is to HIS credit as well, that the 1st downgrade in US history of our Federal Credit rating, the 1st Ambassador to be murdered in over 30 years, the rise of ISIS, the on-going War on Cops, etc...ALL of this is to OBAMA'S credit because he happened to be in the WH when all of this happened....or are we just 'cherry picking' the good things (as I pointed out) for which to give Obama credit?
> ...


Is that why gas was cheaper in Dec 2008 than it is now?

sent from 1999


----------



## Yurt (Sep 29, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Like when gas dropped significantly in the end of 2008…?   Or do those facts not matter?

sent from 1999


----------



## Yurt (Sep 29, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Proof is in the pudding.......$1.94 Obamagas 

Best President EVER[/QUOTE]
When it was 1.64 under bush....that means.....

sent from 1999


----------



## Yurt (Sep 29, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


Interesting....when Obama took office the price climbed up immediately


Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > EdwardBaiamonte said:
> ...



Cheaper under Eisenhower, the best President ever![/QUOTE]



Grampa Murked U said:


> 9 months now. Op is terrible at predictions. Good at licking the dingleberries off of Obamas ass tho




sent from 1999


----------



## Yurt (Sep 29, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


What was it when bush left office...and how much have you paid since....lol

sent from 1999


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 29, 2015)

Yurt said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


Was it so cheap because it was President-Elect ObamaGas™?

Or was it because Bush crashed the world economy, which crashed demand for oil?


----------



## Yurt (Sep 29, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Lmao....of course you would be intellectually dishonest about this and not give bush credit where you give Obama credit for the same thing

sent from 1999


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2015)

Yurt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


 
A thinly veiled attempt by Bush to buy votes during an election

More telling is how he gave Oil executives $4 a gallon gas for the only time in history


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2015)

Projected gas prices based on Presidential candidates

Hillary Clinton  $0.98
Bernie Sanders $1.26
Jeb Bush  $6.72
Ben Carson  $7.99
Marco Rubio $8.01
Carly Fiorina  $14.99
Donald Trump  $21.52


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 30, 2015)

Anyone suggesting that the way the price of gas climbs to over $4 a gallon is because a President 'sells out' and 'gives the oil companies the 'ok'' to set the price of gas to whatever they want obviously knows NOTHING about how the market works.

Remember when the price of oil per barrel was spiking through the roof...and it  was the *oil speculators* driving up the cost?

Remember when oil prices again rose...and it was *OPEC* driving up the price?

Remember years ago when the oil prices began to climb another time and it was because of *fear during conflict* that the Strait would be closed by UAE and Iran and oil could / would not make it through?

Remember how the price of gas went up because one of the* limited number of refineries* we have in the US had a fire and had to *shut down* for a while and another time when the hurricane was coming through the refinery down at the Gulf was shut down for a bit?

Perhaps we should file this whole 'Bush's Fault' cr@p under 'Conspiracy Theories'?!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 30, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Lol!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2015)

easyt65 said:


> Anyone suggesting that the way the price of gas climbs to over $4 a gallon is because a President 'sells out' and 'gives the oil companies the 'ok'' to set the price of gas to whatever they want obviously knows NOTHING about how the market works.
> 
> Remember when the price of oil per barrel was spiking through the roof...and it  was the *oil speculators* driving up the cost?
> 
> ...


 
Damn, are you ever stupid

First for taking this thread seriously and second for thinking anyone gives a damn


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 30, 2015)

*Thank you Obama  for these thy Gifts that we are receiving...Amen and Hallelujah for good measure*


----------



## bedowin62 (Sep 30, 2015)

YAWN
 it's so sad havingto interrupt left-wing nutjobs lying to themselves

*Obama says he wants high gas prices - YouTube*
â–¶ 0:54
www.youtube.com/watch?v=VquNu30hDe8
Feb 23, 2012 - Uploaded by UnblockedOne20:43. _Obama Wants Gas Prices_ to Hit _European_ Levels - Duration: 5:55. by Patriot Update 12,099 views. 5:55 ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 30, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone suggesting that the way the price of gas climbs to over $4 a gallon is because a President 'sells out' and 'gives the oil companies the 'ok'' to set the price of gas to whatever they want obviously knows NOTHING about how the market works.
> ...


Lol!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 30, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Damn, are you ever stupid
> 
> First for taking this thread seriously and second for thinking anyone gives a damn



There are so many stupid Liberals on this board saying stupid things all the time, like you, that it is hard to tell when you are kidding...or when you get called out for saying stupid stuff and then insist you were kidding.


----------



## bedowin62 (Sep 30, 2015)

*Obama Wanted $8 Per Gallon Gas | Real Science*
https://stevengoddard.wordpress.com/.../*obama*-*wanted*-8-per-gallon-*gas*/

Cached
Similar
Jan 21, 2015 - But he *tried* to raise *gas prices* to $8 per gallon. He simply failed ... At the time, gasoline in *Europe* was going for around $8 a gallon. $8 gas and ...


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2015)

easyt65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, are you ever stupid
> ...


 
For the life of me, I can't understand conservatives

EVERYTHING is taken literally
Sarcasm or satire goes right over their heads

Other kids used to laugh at you when you were in school didn't they?  You were the kid who had to have the joke explained to him


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Projected gas prices based on Presidential candidates
> 
> Hillary Clinton  $0.98
> Bernie Sanders $1.26
> ...


 
This just in:

Cruz  $17.26
Christie  $8.53 but they will pump it for you
Paul  $13.13


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 30, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Projected gas prices based on Presidential candidates
> 
> Hillary Clinton  $0.98
> Bernie Sanders $1.26
> ...



$0.98? Lol! I think federal and state taxes are close to that. So gas will be free and oil companies will give it away?  one of your better posts.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Projected gas prices based on Presidential candidates
> ...


 
Google

The United States *federal* excise *tax* on *gasoline* is 18.4 cents *per gallon* and 24.4 cents *per gallon* for diesel *fuel*.

However, if you show your Liberal Card you can get the gas tax waived


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 30, 2015)

Obamagas is cool.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 30, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Donald Trump would lead to $20 a gallon gas
> 
> Only the rich could afford it


How would he do that?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 30, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Why?


Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...




Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


 
Why?

Because Republicans are in the pocket of Big Oil and have no clue on how to maintain the low cost of Obamagas. Even the best Republican would give us $8 a gallon gas if elected President


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 30, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


OMG


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


 
There is every indication that electing a Republican president would lead to $8 a gallon gas

I have not heard a single Republican deny it


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 30, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Game over.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


 
I agree

Electing a Republican would be game over. Can you imagine the impact of $8 a gallon gas?


----------



## BlindBoo (Sep 30, 2015)

We switched our house to run on Obamagas.  The house heats up twice as fast, so does drying the laundry, all for about half the cost.  Hell when the heater comes on little rainbows puff out of the vents too!!!!!!!

I can't wait for colder weather.

More Benghazi, IRS, PP  Hearings please.........


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> We switched our house to run on Obamagas.  The house heats up twice as fast, so does drying the laundry, all for about half the cost.  Hell when the heater comes on little rainbows puff out of the vents too!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't wait for colder weather.
> 
> More Benghazi, IRS, PP  Hearings please.........



The best thing about Obamagas is that it is actually good for the environment. Makes the sun shine, birds sing and trees grow


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 30, 2015)

easyt65 said:


> Anyone suggesting that the way the price of gas climbs to over $4 a gallon is because a President 'sells out' and 'gives the oil companies the 'ok'' to set the price of gas to whatever they want obviously knows NOTHING about how the market works.


^^^ Obviously a Jeb Bush plant.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 30, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Projected gas prices based on Presidential candidates
> 
> Hillary Clinton  $0.98
> Bernie Sanders $1.26
> ...




Correction:  Bush: $9.11


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 30, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> OMG


OMG:

*O*bama
*M*arked-Down
*G*as


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 30, 2015)

Gas went UP overnight here. 2.13 today


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Gas went UP overnight here. 2.13 today



Told ya dude

You gotta ask for Obamagas. Unless you drive a Prius.......then they give it to you without asking


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 30, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Gas went UP overnight here. 2.13 today
> ...


I don't drive Flintstone cars. If I'm next to one at a stop light I smoke my tires with my Hemi when we pull off just to make up for their lack of polution.


----------



## Yurt (Sep 30, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It has been that under Obama you lying tard

sent from 1999


----------



## Yurt (Sep 30, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone suggesting that the way the price of gas climbs to over $4 a gallon is because a President 'sells out' and 'gives the oil companies the 'ok'' to set the price of gas to whatever they want obviously knows NOTHING about how the market works.
> ...


So you were shown to be a liar....and poof, suddenly you were only kidding... lol

sent from 1999


----------



## Yurt (Sep 30, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Proof rightwinger was dead serious when he made this thread

sent from 1999


----------



## Yurt (Sep 30, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Not bad for a community organizer


Liar was serious

sent from 1999


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2015)

Yurt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


Another moron chimes in

No wonder this thread has gone 2000 posts.......I never run out of morons


----------



## Care4all (Sep 30, 2015)

WOOT WOOT!!!

Gas at Sam's Club way up North has hit $2.04 a gallon, holy smokes....that's the lowest I've seen it way up here in Maine, evah!  Well, at least since we moved here!

I wish we had another 250 gallon tank, or 2 extra ones for heating oil, as a reserve tank or two, so we could hoard the cheaper heating oil!!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2015)

No Republican has yet denied that gas will rise to $8 a gallon if a Republican gets elected


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 1, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> No Republican has yet denied that gas will rise to $8 a gallon if a Republican gets elected


Because it is a moronic speculative statement that doesn't bear any more response than THIS one...


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2015)

easyt65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > No Republican has yet denied that gas will rise to $8 a gallon if a Republican gets elected
> ...


 
Don't claim you haven't been warned

Meanwhile.....$1.84 for Obamagas

Thanks President Obama!


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 1, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Meanwhile.....$1.84 for Obamagas
> 
> Thanks President Obama!



Your ignorance regarding how gas prices are determined and how the market works is astounding!

Reminds me of how the price of oil suddenly dropped before a Bush election - Liberals were screaming about how Bush HAD to have cut a deal with Saudi and OPEC just before the election in order to help him win..... But now when oil prices are down the same Liberals are claiming it is because of Obama's masterful Presidency and leadership.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2015)

easyt65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile.....$1.84 for Obamagas
> ...


 
You are totally clueless as to how the price of Obamagas is established

Ever hear of an executive order?


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 1, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> You are totally clueless as to how the price of Obamagas is established
> 
> Ever hear of an executive order?



you mean Obama used an Executive Order to force the world to lower the cost of a barrel of oil, that the United States lower the cost of gas at the pump. Well hell, if it was that easy why hasn't any President done so before now?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2015)

easyt65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > You are totally clueless as to how the price of Obamagas is established
> ...


You are so naive when it comes to the powers of the President

Don't you realize that as Dictator, Obama can do as he wishes?

Thankfully, he wishes to give us $1.84 Obamagas.......Thanks President Obama


----------



## blastoff (Oct 1, 2015)

Well tell the community agitator it's 2.44 here, 0.32 a gallon higher than the 1/14/15 "average" ppg.  Thanks Barry.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 1, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Indeed.



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 1, 2015)

The right-wing bellyaching is always fun to watch!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Yurt (Oct 1, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> The right-wing bellyaching is always fun to watch!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


Why am I not surprised you defend rws lies

sent from 1999


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 1, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Only for liberals. For the Republicans the gas will be below $0.75 a gallon.

Liberals will feel good about high oil and taxes and conservatives will feel good about low gas prices.

It will be a win win.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 1, 2015)

Yurt said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > The right-wing bellyaching is always fun to watch!
> ...


What lies?  Is America benefiting from ObamaGas™ or not?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 1, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Some RWNJs just like to bellyache, you know.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 1, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


He's playing you.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 1, 2015)

$1.87 gallon today. Thank my lucky stars Barack was elected and reelected.  

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 1, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> $1.87 gallon today. Thank my lucky stars Barack was elected and reelected.
> 
> Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


You sir, are inundated with way instane ignorance.

I mean really, are all you Liberal junkies out to punk the rest of us? 

Are you being sarcastic? 

You sure as fuck can't be serious.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 1, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> $1.87 gallon today. Thank my lucky stars Barack was elected and reelected.
> 
> Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


Liberals are allowed to call him Barry.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 1, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > $1.87 gallon today. Thank my lucky stars Barack was elected and reelected.
> ...


Yet you are so privileged to call him sweetheart. 
Does his beauty lie between his thighs?

Does it make your ding-dong rise?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


 
Somebody did not get his Obamagas this morning....no wonder you are so cranky


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 4, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


I'm a Liberal.  Our ding-dongs are always risen, willing and able.  Just ask the ladies!


----------



## KissMy (Oct 11, 2015)

Just came back from 3,000 mile road trip from St. Louis, MO to Largo, FL paying under $1.95 a gallon at every gas station.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2015)

Just think....we get another year of Obamagas


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Just think....we get another year of Obamagas


Rightwing heartthrob Vladdy Putin is trying to fuck it up to make his oil sell higher.


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 12, 2015)

In the last 3 days I've been to Florida, Tennessee and Georgia. Obamagas was as low as $1.85 in the great state of Tennessee. Even in the metro Atlanta hoods it's only as high as  $2.19. 2.05 the low and 2.19 the high. My part of town it's about  $2.14

God bless Obamagas, every one. 

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## KissMy (Oct 12, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> YAWN
> it's so sad havingto interrupt left-wing nutjobs lying to themselves
> 
> _Obama Wants Gas Prices_ to Hit _European_ Levels



*Obama's Has Always Said He Would Increase US Oil & Gas Production!*

*Obama Delivered !!!

Biggest Oil Boom in History! 72% increase in US oil production under Obama!





Democrats Carter & Obama had domestic energy policies that increased US oil production. Republicans Nixon, Ford, Reagan, Bush 1 & Bush 2 destroyed US oil production.




*


----------



## KissMy (Oct 21, 2015)

Republicans are pushing very hard to lift the 40 year old Export ban in order to raise US Oil & Gasoline prices & close US Oil Refineries.

Under Obama the first US Oil Refineries in 40 years were built & gasoline prices fell.


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 21, 2015)

I forgot to include the price of gas in Florida when I was there a week and a half ago, but it was low. However, right now Obamagas is averaging  $2.09 in my parts. 

Obama is doing great things. Great things indeed. 

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 21, 2015)

YAWN

 look at the left-wing losers suddenly clinging to the balls of Big Oil!!

idiots and hypocrites


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 21, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...




Just in my never-ending 'keeping them honest' if 'Obamagas' were $5/gal would you still be crediting the President for it?


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 21, 2015)

This thread used to be fun, now it is old comedy. Like those GEICO caveman commercials.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 21, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> This thread used to be fun, now it is old comedy. Like those GEICO caveman commercials.


Very true 

I keep thinking the stupid thread will die but conservatives can never let a thread exist where Obama gets credit 

The gullibility on this thread amazes me


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 21, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> I forgot to include the price of gas in Florida when I was there a week and a half ago, but it was low. However, right now Obamagas is averaging  $2.09 in my parts.
> 
> Obama is doing great things. Great things indeed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk



Where were you when gas prices were sky high under Obama?  That's right, he only gets credit from you anus puckerers.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 21, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > This thread used to be fun, now it is old comedy. Like those GEICO caveman commercials.
> ...



Actually kissmy revived it.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to include the price of gas in Florida when I was there a week and a half ago, but it was low. However, right now Obamagas is averaging  $2.09 in my parts.
> ...


I paid higher prices for gas when Bush was president than I ever did while Obama has been in office.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Well I'm happy that the Republican controlled Congress could help you out with the lower prices.


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 21, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to include the price of gas in Florida when I was there a week and a half ago, but it was low. However, right now Obamagas is averaging  $2.09 in my parts.
> ...


Oh, you mean when we were still suffering under Bushgas? Yeah, I was here patiently waiting for Obamagas to kick in. 

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 21, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


That's cute. 

#LOLGOP 

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Actually, we are just now back to where prices were a year ago. Republicans raised gas prices after taking control of both chambers in Congress back in January. Clearly, prices are down thanks to Obama, not Republicans.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 21, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Cute and true.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



What pray tell did Congress pass, that Obama signed that raised prices? 

So prices are down because of the Republican Congress.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Aww, how cute... you go from saying Republicans control gas prices to Republicans don't control prices, now you're back to they control prices again. Your position is as fluid as the ocean.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 21, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Blaming Bush for something you never blamed Obama for when the conditions were exactly the same.


What you were doing was waiting for another chance to kiss Obama's ass.  Pucker up boy.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You mean like the left did when they blamed a Republican President for prices going up then refused to do the same for Obama?


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



You paid higher prices when both were in office.  The difference is you blame one for prices being too high and are willing to kiss the ass of the other one.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Just as fluid as yours, thanks for admitting Presidents don't control gas prices.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Nah, Obama inherited a mess whereas Bush created it. Besides, you cut yourself playing with that double-edged blade -- like wacky righties saying the president doesn't control gas prices when gas was up to $5 a gallon under Bush ... to blaming rising gas prices on Obama after Bush's Great Recession began to wane.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Not true. Obama's passed bills to help lower gas prices ... what bills have Republicans passed to do the same?


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



It was the lefties who blamed Bush that said, when prices went up under Obama, the President has no control.  If you're willing to blame Bush for prices going up but not Obama, you have no credibility related to that issue.  When Bush left office in 2009, gas prices were $1.81 where I lived.  Do you give him credit for that like you now give Obama credit for prices coming down?


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 21, 2015)

The low price of gas is obviously not of Obama's doing. know how you can tell? Because just before he entered office he said he would like to see $8 a gallon gas. Obama has waged a war on gas, coal, and natural gas his entire Presidency while shelling out BILLIONS of tax dollars to big Obama donors and failed 'Green Energy' companies.

No one is probably more upset about the declining cost of gas than Obama is.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Why wouldn't I blame Bush for raising gas to $5 a gallon while crediting Obama for lowering it to $2?


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



What you need to do is show what Obama passed.  Since Obama can only sign what is sent to him, he can't pass a thing unless Congress writes it.  Thanks for agreeing the Republican Congress that has been in power since before prices started coming down caused it.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Yes, I do credit Bush for lowering gas to under $2 just before leaving office. Why would you think I don't?


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Did you give Bush credit when gas prices were way down the day he left office?  Since they went back up AFTER Obama was elected, do you blame him?


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


It was legislation passed by the Democrat Congress. Please, you don't think Republicans passed any legislation to help lower gas prices, do ya?


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Do you blame Obama for them going back up after he took office?


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Yes, I do. Don't you?


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Democrat Congress?  You mean when the Republicans controlled the House since 2011?


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2015)

Hat tip to rightwinger for starting this thread.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


No, you moron. How could Republicans control the House in a Democrat Congress? You're really clueless.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That's why it can't be called a Democrat Congress.  The Republicans have controlled the House since January, 2011.  It was split you black ass kissing piece of shit.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 21, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...


Not to worry. OPEC is about to send it through the roof.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Holyfuckingshit! 

You really are as dumb as you sound. I bet your mirror has, _'objects are dumber than they appear,'_ imprinted on it.

Moron, I said Democrat Congress because I was obviously talking about years prior to 2011.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



That's now your excuse for being shown to be a retard.  If that Democrat Congress actually did as you claimed, why were gas prices hovering around $4/gallon in the months after they held that control?


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Because it takes years for such legislation to have an effect on the market.

Can you stop looking in your mirror?


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



That's interesting about the length of time.  Obamacare hadn't been in effect very long, less than a year, and Democrats were already claiming it was effective.  With gas prices it takes yearS?

Bullshit.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 21, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


 

that loser never admits when he's wrong. dont mind faun; he's still butthurt from the azzkicking i gave him


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 21, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



He's claiming that legislation passed all the way back in 2010 is just now taking effect.


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 21, 2015)

I think ya'll are ignoring the GOP's input on the value of Obamagas.

As I understand it the price is directly related to the number of phony GOP investigations and claims made by the GOP.  So please give them some credit.

Let's have a few more investigations and special committees for the IRS thing and maybe F&F and we can drive the price below $1.00 before he leaves office.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 21, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> I think ya'll are ignoring the GOP's input on the value of Obamagas.
> 
> As I understand it the price is directly related to the number of phony GOP investigations and claims made by the GOP.  So please give them some credit.
> 
> Let's have a few more investigations and special committees for the IRS thing and maybe F&F and we can drive the price below $1.00 before he leaves office.


 


it's sad when a leftard trying to insult cant even manage to be witty


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 21, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > I think ya'll are ignoring the GOP's input on the value of Obamagas.
> ...



*It's sad when you try to post anything at all.*


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 21, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


 


YAWN

 good one leftard, is that like "i know you are but what am i?"??????????????

anyway dimwit what did obama do to lower the price of gas that his own Party isnt ashamed of or hasnt fiercely opposed?


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 21, 2015)

Thank you President Obama


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 21, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > I think ya'll are ignoring the GOP's input on the value of Obamagas.
> ...



Awwwww another rightie tightie who doesn't understand the fundamentals of Obamagas.

Did you hear a big whoosh going over your head a few minutes ago?


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 21, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...




Spitting and sputtering is no way to treat your keyboard.........


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 21, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


 

another non-answer, typical


libs are losers who lie to themselves. obamagas is $7/gallon like his Energy Czar wanted for America.

Republigas is about $2/gallon


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 21, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


 

hence the drool bib you're wearing???


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 21, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> obamagas is $7/gallon


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 21, 2015)

maybe if i ask it a different way? i mean i'm not sure what it takes to get a left-wing loser to tell the truth. if left-wingers will lie to themselves so easily then they sure dont mind lying to others.

what did obama do to make gas prices cheaper that doesnt directly fly in the face of the Left's own stated values, in fact that isnt something more on the Right support than on the Left?????


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 21, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> Obama is doing great things. Great things indeed.


Great presidents do great things!


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 21, 2015)

self-deluding minds delude themselves

see also left-wing losers


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 21, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> to tell the truth.



Where was this quest for truth when President Obama was being blamed for high gas prices?  As the OP stated somewhere in here, if you're okay with the blame the President got for high prices then you have to give him credit now for the low prices. (or something like that?)


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 21, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > to tell the truth.
> ...


 

Oh my bad; didnt realize i was communicating with a child.

so you're admitting you dont have the truth on your side,  you're just talking out of your ass trying to give obama credit for something he didnt do, because you're mad at people blaming him for high gas prices, which is the exact same thing YOU DOUCHES DID WHEN BUSH WAS IN OFFICE?????????????????????


ok thanks for the heads up idiot!!


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 21, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...




My oh my, you sure do get your panties into a tight wad very easily.  BTW, I give all the credit to the GOP.  Give us more Benghazi investigations!  I want Obamagas below a dollar, because as everyone knows, the price of Obamagas is directly proportional to the level of their phony outrage.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 21, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


 

you look stupid; do continue!  lol


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 21, 2015)

you've had several chances to state what obama did to lower gas prices; especially what his own Party doesnt fiercely oppose on ideological grounds.

it really doesnt bother me, because i already know the truth. pretty sure you idiots just dont even believe this stuff you're saying giving obama the credit yourselves, nobody is that stupid. you just say it to get under the skins of right-wingers.


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 21, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> you've had several chances to state what obama did to lower gas prices; especially what his own Party doesnt fiercely oppose on ideological grounds.
> 
> it really doesnt bother me, because i already know the truth. pretty sure you idiots just dont even believe this stuff you're saying giving obama the credit yourselves, nobody is that stupid. you just say it to get under the skins of right-wingers.



I've already told you what factors I believe lead to obamagas being so low.  You should reconsider what that whooshing sound was........


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 21, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > you've had several chances to state what obama did to lower gas prices; especially what his own Party doesnt fiercely oppose on ideological grounds.
> ...


 

you mean you already made a fool of yourself. you should reconsider moronically referring to whooshing sounds when you're the one who looks stupid here.


----------



## Porker (Oct 21, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> *you've had several chances to state what obama did to lower gas prices*; especially what his own Party doesnt fiercely oppose on ideological grounds.
> 
> it really doesnt bother me, because i already know the truth. pretty sure you idiots just dont even believe this stuff you're saying giving obama the credit yourselves, nobody is that stupid. you just say it to get under the skins of right-wingers.


Haven't you heard? Obama stops by all the refineries on a daily basis and farts into the gasoline additives...causing the selling price to drop.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 21, 2015)

You poor dumb rubes.  You been filling up with regular ObamaGas when MessiahGas is just two cents extra.

At these low prices, MessiahGas is now two dollars and seventy-five cents lower than BushGas was at its peak.

I can now drive my car on the sea!  During a storm!


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 21, 2015)

g5000 said:


> You poor dumb rubes.  You been filling up with regular ObamaGas when MessiahGas is just two cents extra.
> 
> At these low prices, MessiahGas is now two dollars and seventy-five cents lower than BushGas was at its peak.


 


look who's still overdosing on stupid


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 21, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Don't forget, Gramps: Obama killed bin Laden too.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 21, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > You poor dumb rubes.  You been filling up with regular ObamaGas when MessiahGas is just two cents extra.
> ...


Says the Pharisee drone.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 21, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is doing great things. Great things indeed.
> ...


 like bombing hospitals and letting countries get overrun by the caliphate?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Just curious what legislation?

I just got a copy of War and Peace...I will finish reading it before you can even try to give me an answer....


----------



## Porker (Oct 21, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Don't forget, Gramps: Obama killed bin Laden too.



Something Obama wouldn't have had to do had Bubba Clinton taken Michael Scheuer's phone calls instead of holding Monica's mouth down on his bent penis.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 21, 2015)

Looks like Iran is going to become a big player, read another article today that Iran is giving India free shipping of it's crude oil... 

5 reasons oil is heading to new tipping point

°Snip°

*1.Iran as a catalyst*

Major producers continue to pump at high levels, and demand continues to lag. U.S. shale producers have more resilience than expected, and the U.S. is still producing about 9 million barrels a day

°Snip°



Oil's bounce back from the summer's lows has the look of a bottoming in crude prices, but some strategists say the shakeout is not over.

"I'm pretty sure we're going to see a new low. The probabilities are that we see a new low or two or three," said Edward Morse, head of global commodities research at Citigroup.

The negative factors that have pounded oil prices continue to hang over the market, and the world is still facing oversupply of about 2 million barrels a day. Strategists say the chief wild card that could send oil to new lows is Iran — and uncertainty about when and how fast it can bring crude back to the market

°Snip°


* 2. Inventories bulging*

A second thorny issue for the market is buildup of inventories. Last week U.S. government data showed a surge in crude stocks of 7.6 million barrels of oil, but it is also the buildup of refined products that analysts are watching

°Snip°

*3. U.S. shale gale*

A third bearish factor for oil has been, and continues to be, the resilience of the U.S. oil industry. Saudi Arabia and OPEC vowed last fall to continue producing and to allow the market to set prices in an oversupplied world, a factor they were hoping would curb non-OPEC production.

But U.S. production, despite shut-in rigs, has not fallen that much.

°Snip°


*4.Biggest producers producing*

Russia and Saudi Arabia are the world's biggest oil producers, and both of them have taken a full-throttle approach to lower prices in an effort to gain or hold share

°Snip°

*5. World demand*

Oversupply hit the world market at the same time demand from the emerging world and China was dampened. China reported GDP of 6.9 percent for the third quarter just below last quarter's 7 percent pace, but worries about Chinese growth and demand have pressured prices


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 21, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



*He didn't lower the price of gas, he just let fracking go wild in the Bakken and the Marcellus Shales resulting in a surplus.
Now, idiot, what happens when there's a surplus of a commodity?  Oooh, I guess the price goes down, sort of like your cred.*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 21, 2015)

g5000 said:


> You poor dumb rubes.  You been filling up with regular ObamaGas when MessiahGas is just two cents extra.
> 
> At these low prices, MessiahGas is now two dollars and seventy-five cents lower than BushGas was at its peak.
> 
> I can now drive my car on the sea!  During a storm!




*I wonder how much BernieGas would cost? Or TrumpGas?*


----------



## g5000 (Oct 21, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > You poor dumb rubes.  You been filling up with regular ObamaGas when MessiahGas is just two cents extra.
> ...


Under a Bernie Administration...

DRIVER: Fill it up with regular, please.

ATTENDANT: You're going to have to prove to me you NEED a full tank of gas.  I also need to see your permit exempting you from owning a hybrid.


Under a Trump Administration...

DRIVER: Fill it up with regular, please.

ATTENDANT: Hold on.  The other drivers have voted you off the highway.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 21, 2015)

easyt65 said:


> The low price of gas is obviously not of Obama's doing. know how you can tell? Because just before he entered office he said he would like to see $8 a gallon gas. Obama has waged a war on gas, coal, and natural gas his entire Presidency while shelling out BILLIONS of tax dollars to big Obama donors and failed 'Green Energy' companies.
> 
> No one is probably more upset about the declining cost of gas than Obama is.



In 2012... Republicans predicted that Obamagas would go to $6 a gallon if Obama was elected. 
It is obvious the President controls gas prices

I would like to thank our President for $1.85 a gallon gas


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Of course it takes years. Like when he opened up areas for drilling, it takes years for oil companies to do R&D and start producing oil. When he increased efficiency standards, that took years for auto manufacturers to implement; ultimately reducing fuel consumption.

I don't expect you to understand. You're a conservative. That makes you small minded, ill-informed, and incapable if grasping concepts above a kindergarten level.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Spits the forum rightard who still insists that 284 *is more than* 288.



And by asskicking, you must mean how hard you made me laugh with your stupidity.


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Oct 21, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...



Uh, I guess it is just a waste of time to keep pointing out to you and other libs that if Obama had gotten his way on private drilling in the U.S., gas prices would not be going down.

But, tell me, which Obama energy policy has in any substantive way contributed to, much less caused, the drop in gas prices? Was it his unsuccessful attempt to shut down the drilling in North Dakota? Was it his unsuccessful attempt to shut down fracking? Was it his reducing the amount of drilling on public lands? Humm?

Think. Just try thinking just this one time.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 21, 2015)

mikegriffith1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


It is obvious our Presidents policies were correct

Paid $1.85 for Obamagas on Monday

GREAT President


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Clearly your a congenital moron. 

There's nothing to be gained with substantive responses to the idiocies you and your ilk post in this thread


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 21, 2015)

mikegriffith1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...



Don't humor these cretins.  They are just trolling.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



What bills were those?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Not doing that would require a modicum of honesty and integrity, so I can't think of a single reason why you wouldn't.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



What legislation?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



What legislation?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



The only area Obama opened up for drilling is the arctic, and that has produced zero barrels of oil at this point.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Then you should never post here again.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 21, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...


Most of the oil has come from private land, nothing to with Barry.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Why?  There's always the entertainment provided by ridiculing pretentious dumbasses like you.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Now you claim there is something to be gained. So were you lying before when you said there was nothing to be gained or are you lying now?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I said there is nothing to be gained with "substantive responses."


----------



## Care4all (Oct 21, 2015)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


actually, the President's approval of side drilling or maybe it was something to do with fracturing regs ? in the region had a good deal to do with it, from what I have read....?

EDIT: OK, okay,  I will have to google it!


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 21, 2015)

Thank you Barack


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 21, 2015)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


Bullshit

The President sets the price of Obamagas


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Does this mean you've finally figured out this thread is satire?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 21, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



His "approval of side drilling equipment?"  Horizontal drilling has been around for decades.  It doesn't require any "approval" from Obama.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I realized a long time ago that you dumbasses think you're being funny.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 21, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


I'm sorry, I misspoke....I think it was regs on fracturing...  I'll see if I can find a link on it before I stick my foot in my mouth further!


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 21, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Nailed his fucking ass!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 21, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


He did indeed. Too bad he couldn't do the hard things like fixing our economy & bringing people together.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 21, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Yeah.  Fucking Bush!

Baghdad hospital bombed

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/04/world/middleeast/04iraq.html?_r=0

July 12, 2007 Baghdad airstrike - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

U.S. Bomb Mistake In Northern Iraq

Off Target: The Conduct of the War and Civilian Casualties in Iraq: II. CONDUCT OF THE AIR WAR

U.S. military says it accidentally killed 9 Iraqi civilians - USATODAY.com

U.S. military hospital in Iraq on front line


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 21, 2015)

Porker said:


> Something Obama wouldn't have had to do had


...Reagan not armed and strengthened bin Laden.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 21, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Bring people together?

He brings us together to buy $1.85 Obamagas


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 21, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Best since LBJ!


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 21, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Let's see...Bush left us with nearly 12% unemployment, and Obama got it down to 5%.

Bush left us with a DOW at 6,000, and Obama got it up to over 16,000.

So what were you saying?


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 21, 2015)

you have to wonder if any of these losers on the Left know how to read, or have a sense of shame.

I asked what did Obama do to lower oil prices that his Party doesn't fiercely oppose. Are you left-wing losers ACTUALLY bragging Obama did things you are ALLEGEDLY AGAINST???


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 21, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I get $1.00 gas if I present my Republican card. They charge more for Obamagas.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 21, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




I was saying you're full of shit. unemployment was lower than 10% under Bush and skyrocketed over that under Obama.
the stock market is a collection of "greedy corporations" you idiots cry about daily, now you're bragging about their RECORD CORPORATE PROFITS. *........even as you still cry they hide their profits "overseas".*

in other words you're a complete idiot making a fool of himself with talking points that contradict other left-wing talking points


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 21, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


The economy sucks. Not sure how you couldn't figure that out.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 21, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Quit lying you loser


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 21, 2015)

I forgot to mention you mindless left-wing idiots are bragging how Obama created jobs in the private sector magically without the knowledge of the "job creators" you idiots are still insisting haven't created any jobs

idiots and hypocrites


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 21, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> I forgot to mention you mindless left-wing idiots are bragging how Obama created jobs in the private sector magically without the knowledge of the "job creators" you idiots are still insisting haven't created any jobs
> 
> idiots and hypocrites



Don't make me start an "Obamajobs" thread


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 21, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Sorry you don't get the cheap gas. Having a Republican card has benefits. We all laugh because you guys think you are getting a break. We laugh at you all the time.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 21, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to mention you mindless left-wing idiots are bragging how Obama created jobs in the private sector magically without the knowledge of the "job creators" you idiots are still insisting haven't created any jobs
> ...


What jobs did Obama create? I can't recall what kind of jobs he created.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 21, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



Eight million Obamajobs and counting





.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 21, 2015)

I get my gas at Murphys with a Walmart credit card 5 cents off  $1.93 today.


*Gas Prices in
Charlotte, NC*
*Charlotte Gas Prices - Find the Lowest Gas Prices in Charlotte, North Carolina*
Search for the lowest gasoline prices in Charlotte, North Carolina. Find local Charlotte gas prices and Charlotte gas stations with the best prices to fill up at the pump today

*Station* *Regular* *Plus* *Premium* *Diesel*
Costco (Membership Required)
500 Tyvola Rd, Charlotte, NC 28217
$1.90
10/21/2015
$2.05
10/20/2015
$2.15
10/21/2015


Shell Sam's Mart
9025 Mallard Creek Rd, Charlotte, NC 28262
$1.95
10/20/2015
$2.10
10/19/2015
$2.20
10/19/2015
$2.30
10/19/2015
Texaco
10409 Mallard Creek Rd, Charlotte, NC 28262
$1.95
10/20/2015
$2.20
10/20/2015
$2.20
10/20/2015
$2.30
10/20/2015
Murphy USA (#7100)
2010 Galleria Blvd, Charlotte, NC 28270
$1.98
10/20/2015
$2.13
10/20/2015
$2.23
10/21/2015
$2.33
10/20/2015
Shell
9100 Monroe Rd, Charlotte, NC 28270
$1.98
10/21/2015
$2.13
10/20/2015
$2.23
10/21/2015
$2.33
10/19/2015
Shell
7741 S Tryon St, Charlotte, NC 28217
$1.99
10/21/2015
$2.22
10/20/2015
$2.24
10/20/2015
$2.34
10/21/2015
BP - Highland Creek
5900 Prosperity Church Rd, Charlotte, NC 28269
$1.99
10/21/2015
$2.14
10/21/2015
$2.24
10/20/2015
$2.34
10/20/2015
Circle K
9501 University City Blvd, Charlotte, NC 28213
$1.99
10/20/2015
$2.14
10/21/2015
$2.24
10/20/2015
$2.34
10/20/2015
Shell - Circle K
9726 Monroe Rd, Charlotte, NC 28270
$1.99
10/21/2015
$2.24
10/19/2015
$2.49
10/19/2015
$9.90
10/19/2015
Shell
5335 Prosperity Church Rd, Charlotte, NC 28269
$1.99
10/20/2015
$2.30
10/20/2015
$2.56
10/20/2015
$2.29
10/20/2015
WilcoHess (#356)
13354 Albemarle Rd (NC-24, NC-27), Charlotte, NC 28227
$1.99
10/21/2015
$2.14
10/19/2015
$2.24
10/20/2015
$2.34
10/20/2015

Charlotte NC Gas Prices - Cheap gas prices in Charlotte


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 21, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> I get my gas at Murphys with a Walmart credit card 5 cents off  $1.93 today.
> 
> 
> *Gas Prices in*
> ...


Gas in White Settlement, TX today - $1.74  Walmart discount - $1.69


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 21, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I see your nose is growing again Pinocchio.....

When Obama entered office unemployment was at 7.8% 2009

We didn't see it under 8% again till mid 2013

And regarding wall street, the seasme street word of the day for you is.... Quativite easing....


----------



## KissMy (Oct 21, 2015)

Obamagas is $1.49 here today!


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 21, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Obamagas is $1.49 here today!


Good grief, Charlie Brown!


​


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 21, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You bring us all together to laugh at your idiocies.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 21, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to mention you mindless left-wing idiots are bragging how Obama created jobs in the private sector magically without the knowledge of the "job creators" you idiots are still insisting haven't created any jobs
> ...



You mean the ones that pay $5000/yr less than Bushjobs did?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 21, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





​


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 21, 2015)

Between cheap cost, strong stock market and low unemployment = democrats winning big in 2016!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 21, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



1.85 gas isn't a good reason to laugh...People that laugh at things that other people feel shouldn't be laughed at are considered stupid.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 21, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




A hell of a lot better then the -800,000 being lost monthly when he came to power. Bush really fucked the pooch!


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Between cheap cost, strong stock market and low unemployment = democrats winning big in 2016!


 


LMAO!!

REALLY?? then why are several Republicans beating Hillary in head to head matchup polls? why is obama's approval rating hovering around 50%?


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

Matthew said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


 

Democrats were the majority of the US government for two whole years when 800,000 jobs/month were being lost

libs are losers who lie to themselves


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

Matthew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 

people who think they cant ever say anything because someone might be offended are considered weak, and stupid


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 22, 2015)

Matthew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


People who are so narrow minded that they post the same shit in 90% of their posts ARE STUPID....

INFRASTRUCTURE!


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 22, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> In 2012... Republicans predicted that Obamagas would go to $6 a gallon if Obama was elected.
> It is obvious the President controls gas prices
> 
> I would like to thank our President for $1.85 a gallon gas



Anyone who predicted gas would rise to $6 a gallon under Obama was obviously ignorant, although Obama gave them reason to think that it might after saying he wanted $8 a gallon gas before being elected. Obama went on to wage a war against coal, natural gas, and even oil drilling while pushing his naïve goal of 'Green energy'.

The result of this 'war' has been a complete failure, as 13 Green Energy companies the government gave billions to (at a tax payer economic loss so Obama's big donors would not lose any of THEIR investment money) these companies, there are no '1 million electric cars' as he promised, and gas is down to $1.85 a gallon.

There are 4 main reasons gas prices rise and fall:
1. Amount of oil on the market:
- Cut in production, up-surge of production....
2. Fluctuating oil prices: 
- OPEC, for example, could reduce the amount of their oil out-put to raise the cost of a barrel of crude.
3. Disasters:
- The hurricane that hit the Gulf Years ago caused a refinery to shut down, causing the increase of gas prices.
4. Different Grades of Gas:
- A refinery produces so much of a grade of gas then has to shut down, re-tool, and start producing another grade of gas. Thanks to different state and local regulations, your neighborhood pump probably sells a different blend of gas than pumps in other states. And there are seasonal varieties, too -- summer gasoline and winter gasoline. Winter gasoline is cheaper.

The reason for the drop in gas prices, however, is due to a flood of oil into the market.  American oil producers have been on a tear lately. Thanks to new drilling in the Gulf of Mexico and the increased use of techniques like hydraulic fracturing, or "fracking," on land, the U.S. is awash in crude.

Domestic oil production has increased every year since 2008, which has contributed to a growing world supply. Meanwhile, American refineries are buying fewer barrels of more expensive foreign crudes.The increased oil supply in the U.S., combined with weakening expectations for the global economy and world oil consumption, will likely push oil prices lower in 2015. As the cost of oil falls, so will the price of petroleum products like gasoline.

NONE of this is a direct result of anything Obama has done, meaning he can not be given or take credit for the cost of gas today...unless you make the weak argument that since he is president at the time gas prices drop means he is the reason they did.

LINK: Why Are Gas Prices Dropping? 4 Reasons Gas Prices Will Keep Dropping | Bankrate.com


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

libs are losers who lie to themselves


----------



## g5000 (Oct 22, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> why is obama's approval rating hovering around 50%?



Bush was at 32 percent at this same point in his Administration.

Clinton was at 56 percent.  And that's after being impeached!


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2015)

g5000 said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > why is obama's approval rating hovering around 50%?
> ...



Are you saying black guys have bigger approvals??


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 22, 2015)

Why do nearly 50% of Americans believe Obama is doing a good job?

"Majority of Americans believe in fate"
"Majority of Americans Believe The Economy Is Still Hurting"
"Majority of Americans believe the Confederate battle flag should still fly"
"Majority of Americans believe America is headed in wrong direction"
"Majority of Americans Believe in Intelligent Aliens" (NOT the 'illegal kind')
"Majority of Americans Believe Hillary Un-Trustworthy"
"77 Percent of Americans Believe in Angel" 
"55 percent of Americans believe that the Founding Fathers established this country as a Christian nation in the Constitution"
"52% of Americans Believe President Obama Has Violated the Constitution"
"55% of Americans Believe President Obama and Hillary Clinton Have Broken the Law"
"1 in 4 Americans believe the sun revolves around the Earth"
"Only 44 percent of Americans are confident that vaccines don’t cause autism"
"30% of Americans Don't Believe 9/11/2001 Happened"
"30% of Americans Believe They Can Get Their News From Facebook'
"55% of Americans Believe President Obama is a Socialist"
"94% of Americans Have No Idea What Mitt Romney's Real Name Is" (It's 'Willard')
"34.5% of Americans on Welfare" (1/3rd!)

....so what's your point, again?  Oh yeah, 'Support for the President'...

- "NBC caught manipulating poll numbers"
NBC Caught Manipulating Poll Results Released Today....

- "PROOF: Governments manipulate online polls to sway public opinion"
PROOF: Governments manipulate online polls to sway public opinion

- Poll Manipulation Is Old News
Poll Manipulation Is Old News - Ricochet


....Only Democrats / liberals try to govern by the 'polls'


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm going out to fill my vehicle up later. Thank you 44


----------



## g5000 (Oct 22, 2015)

easyt65 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do nearly 50% of Americans believe Obama is doing a good job?
> ...



It wasn't a liberal who brought up Obama's poll numbers.  

By the way, Congress gets a 14% approval rating and yet a 98 percent re-election rate in the House and an 80 percent re-election rate in the Senate.  That doesn't mean the approval rating is a lie.

You could use a little more common sense.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 22, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


I'm sorry that you can't figure out a way to make a living, or if technology has left you behind, or if you're just not smart enough to compete.

I'm doing just fine, thanks!


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 22, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


You want us to list all 13 million?


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 22, 2015)

g5000 said:


> It wasn't a liberal who brought up Obama's poll numbers.
> 
> By the way, Congress gets a 14% approval rating and yet a 98 percent re-election rate in the House and an 80 percent re-election rate in the Senate.  That doesn't mean the approval rating is a lie.
> 
> You could use a little more common sense.



1. Doesn't matter WHO brings up poll numbers.....trying to lead by them is stupid, and like reeds in the wind Liberals usually bend in the direction of the wind to use poll numbers to justify whatever they do.

2. 14% approval rate yet 98% re-election rate proves my point about how poll numbers can be fudged, unless you go with the other theory here which is that 'you can't fix stupid'. That would explain why 86% of Americans think Congress is doing a lousy job...but not THEIR Congressman/woman. LOL!

3. I have plenty of common sense. I just have little tolerance for polls and people who 'swear' by them. I learned in college how easily polls are manipulated with just a word here or a word there. And sometimes you just don't listen to polls even if they are 100% accurate. For example, if 99% of Americans believed it was ok to kill a baby at  8 months and three weeks (abortion at any point during a pregnancy / late term abortions), to cut up the baby, and sell the pieces I still wouldn't care and would still oppose the act.


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 22, 2015)

If you switch your house over to Obamagas in the winter it will heat in half the time at half the cost.  Not to mention the little rainbows that shoot out of the vents every time the heater comes on.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 22, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> $2.14
> 10/19/2015
> $2.24
> 10/20/2015
> ...


Why is Walmart charging you 20 cents more in just one day?

The GOP should start a Walmart committee so they can waste even more taxpayer money!


----------



## g5000 (Oct 22, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He failed to find one for Carly Fiorina.  So there!

She's been unemployed for 10 years.  She's one of those discouraged workers Obama has fucked over.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 22, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Gas in White Settlement, TX today - $1.74 Walmart discount - $1.69


Thank you, President Obama (praise be unto Him!)


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 

yes loon; list all 13 million MORE people on food stamps then there were when Bush left office.

then explain how it is you morons whine the "job creators" arent creating jobs at the same time you're giving obama credit for job creation.

i cant wait......................!! lol


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 22, 2015)

bear513 said:


> And regarding wall street, the seasme street word of the day for you is.... *Quativite* easing....


On Sesame Street, they actually know how to spell *quantitative*.  But they're only pre-schoolers, not adult wingnuts.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

g5000 said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > why is obama's approval rating hovering around 50%?
> ...


 

i see, you've lowered the bar. thanks


----------



## g5000 (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## g5000 (Oct 22, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


No, Bush did.  By a lot.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 22, 2015)

SNAP Costs Falling, Expected to Fall Further ? Center on Budget and Policy Priorities


Here is some more material for you to consider:  http://www.cbo.gov/sites/default/files/cbofiles/attachments/04-19-SNAP.pdf



> *The number of people receiving SNAP benefits increased
> by almost 50 percent between fiscal years 2001 and 2005
> and even more rapidly (by 70 percent) between fiscal
> years 2007 and 2011. *During that latter period, spending
> ...



So there was a 50 percent increase in Bush's first term.  Followed by a 70 percent increase for the period including his second term and the first two years of Obama's first term.



> Between 1990 and 2011, the number of SNAP participants
> increased during periods of relatively high
> unemployment (see Figure 1). Even as the unemployment
> rate began to decline from its 1992, 2003, and
> ...



So we find that is entirely normal for SNAP participation to increase for many years beyond the last recession.



> The primary reason
> for the increase in the number of participants was the
> deep recession from December 2007 to June 2009 and
> the subsequent slow recovery; there were no significant
> ...


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

g5000 said:


> SNAP Costs Falling, Expected to Fall Further ? Center on Budget and Policy Priorities
> 
> 
> Here is some more material for you to consider:  http://www.cbo.gov/sites/default/files/cbofiles/attachments/04-19-SNAP.pdf
> ...


 

thank God you have other people to do your thinking for you.

what is your definition of lagging indicator's nutjob??


----------



## g5000 (Oct 22, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > SNAP Costs Falling, Expected to Fall Further ? Center on Budget and Policy Priorities
> ...


Unemployment is the laggiest of all indicators.

ETA: Well, in these days of unprecedented Fed manipulation, interest rates may be the laggiest.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

pretty sure i've asked you this before and you pussied out then too. you say you're an economics major right?


what lagging indicators last 7 years?


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

g5000 said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


 

like i said show it loon. i cant wait.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 22, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> pretty sure i've asked you this before and you pussied out then too. you say you're an economics major right?



No, that was EconChick.  And boy did we have fun embarrassing the shit out of her with her amazing ignorance of economics.



bedowin62 said:


> what lagging indicators last 7 years?



After a serious crash?  Unemployment. 

It took 13 years for unemployment to return to pre-Great Depression levels, and only because we entered into WWII.

Is there any more education of which you are in need?


----------



## g5000 (Oct 22, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


So you asked all smarmy-like what my definition of a lagging indicator is without knowing what they are?  You actually need it shown to you that unemployment is a lagging economic indicator?

Wow!


----------



## g5000 (Oct 22, 2015)

Lagging Indicator Definition | Investopedia



> Lagging indicators confirm long-term trends, but they do not predict them. Some examples are *unemployment*, corporate profits and labor cost per unit of output. *Interest rates* are another good lagging indicator; rates change after severe market changes.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 22, 2015)

If history is prelude, we will now see bedowin go into meltdown mode...


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

g5000 said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > pretty sure i've asked you this before and you pussied out then too. you say you're an economics major right?
> ...


 

yes loon; i need YOU TO EDUCATE YOURSELF in the difference between a recession and a Depression

what a loser you are; so full of yourself you just cant salvage any dignity and slink away while you can.

you could have, but you chose to come back several minutes later with this gem that just proves you're a loser who cant admit when he's said something stupid, you just topped it with more stupidity


----------



## g5000 (Oct 22, 2015)

TA-DAAAAAAAA!


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Lagging Indicator Definition | Investopedia
> 
> 
> 
> > Lagging indicators confirm long-term trends, but they do not predict them. Some examples are *unemployment*, corporate profits and labor cost per unit of output. *Interest rates* are another good lagging indicator; rates change after severe market changes.


 

please show everybody here the part of your own source that shows lagging indicators can last seven years. that is clearly what  you said earlier when you tried to explain the 13 million more on food stamps heading into obama's eighth year

thanks in advance!!


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

g5000 said:


> TA-DAAAAAAAA!


 


the hilaroius part about you is that you KNEW i was going to pick your rebuttal apart. so you tried to pre-empt me with this gem

you're so predictable
that's why i best you every time we tangle


every day g5000
every day


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

still waiting.................................


use your own source, or another one
anything


lol


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

Yea, that's what i thought. Where are the rapid-fire responses now loon???


lol


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 22, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > $2.14
> ...




Not saying this is the reason, but can you say 'speculators'? Remember when gas was at it's highest, and the news media reported that Speculators in the Stock Market was driving up the cost?! Supposedly just the idea that the straight of Hormuz would be closed, blocking oil flow out of the Middle East, according to the news, caused the price of a barrel of oil to spike.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 22, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Lagging Indicator Definition | Investopedia
> ...



Hey, retard.  You didn't even know unemployment was a lagging indicator.   You sound pretty funny trying to talk like a smart person who knows how economies work.

This crash would have made the Great Depression look like a picnic if the government and the Fed had not intervened the way they did.

Nevertheless, we still had a -4.4 percent loss to GDP.  A figure not seen since the Great Depression.

When we had a -1.4% loss to GDP in 1990, it took 29 months before unemployment returned to the pre-recession figure.

I have already provided cites, which you obviously did not read, which showed how it can take years for lagging indicators to recover from a crash in the economy.

Are there things Obama could have done to shorten the effects? No doubt.  But there are also things the Republicans could have done instead of wasting time on umpteen ObamaCare repeals.

One last note. Our unemployment returned to pre-crash levels a while ago.  It did not take seven years.  In fact, Obama hasn't even been in office for seven years.

Nice try.

Not.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

g5000 said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


 

again you're making a fool of yourself long after you should have been man enough to admit you lost

what a joke!


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 22, 2015)

easyt65 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Saber rattling?


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

if comparisons to the Great Depression were applicable then the last recession would have been called a Depression you dullard. there were even more massive responses to the Depression then there were to the last recession, didnt prevent it from being called a Depression you idiot


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 22, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > $2.14
> ...


The 3 different grades of octane, honey.


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


Like you did when I showed you 288 is more than 284, right? 

Oh.. wait... no, you actually dug your shovel deeper and kept digging.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

Faun said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




you poor self-deluding idiot. you mean when I showed you 3 years is more than one year and 78 is more than 4..
just to let everybody here know what a pathetic loser you are this idiot is referring to a post I wrote where I said the Democrat majority was bigger "from Day One" then any Republican majority Bush had.
I was off by one year; by the 4 member margin of 288 to 284  this loser mentions above.

the other years democrats held the majority of BOTH CHAMBERS OF CONGRESS their majority was MUCH LARGER, including one year when the House had *78 more democrats than republicans. THAT  doesn't even count the senate; or the 2 "Independents" that caucus with Democrats, Bernie Sanders being one of them

so readers, the normal people here, can decide for themselves which is closer to correct, and who is the loser still obviously butthurt over that exchange!!!


libs are losers who lie to themselves *


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


No, when you said there were more Democrats in 2007 than there were Republicans in 2005.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

Faun said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...






waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!

watching you cry is FUNNY! I was off by the one year; the other years; AS I HAVE SAID, there were more Dems than Repubs; and those majorities were MUCH LARGER than the four you mention in that year

I have to give you credit, you seem to not mind being slapped around


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


Yeah, you're slapping me around by claiming 284 is more than 288. 

Hell, you can't even get your correction right. Now you think 2008 was 2009, the year there actually were more Democrats than Republicans during Bush's terms. Too funny.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

Faun said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



you're making a fool of yourself like you always do

 I have said Democrat majorities were bigger than Democrat majorities; and they were of course.


too bad you lack a sense of shame; then again if you had one you and your loser friends wouldn't be crying that republicans were magically able to do things with THEIR majorities that you BIGGER Democrat majorities were not able to do



ok continue drooling


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


Now you think Democrat majorities were bigger than Democrat majorities??



Calm down, bedwetter, you're getting yourself too excited.


----------



## guno (Oct 22, 2015)

$1.98 per gallon in my part of NC today


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

107th 2001–2003 _100_ 50/*50*[22] *50*/49[23] 0/*1*[24]— — 435 212 *221* 2 — George W. Bush
108th 2003–2005 100 48 *51* 1[24] — 435 205 *229* 1 —
109th 2005–2007 100 44 *55* 1[24] — 435 202 *231* 1 1
110th 2007–2009 100 *49* 49 *2*[25] — 435 *236* 199 — —
111th 2009–2011 100 *56–58*[26] 40–42[27] *2*[25] 0-1 435 *257* 178 — — Barack Obama
112th 2011–2013 100 *51* 47 *2*[28] — 435 193 *242* — —
113th 2013–2015 100 *53* 45 *2*[29] — 435 201 *234* — —
114th 2015–2017 100 44 *54* *2*[30] — 435 188 *247* — —
*Congress* *Years* *Total* *Democrats* *Republicans* *Others* *Vacan
cies* *Total* *Democrats* *Republicans* *Others* *Vacan
cies* *President*


here it is again leftard

don't cry too hard ok?


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

*Party divisions of United States Congresses - Wikipedia ...*
*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Party_divisions_of_United_States_Congresses*
... in which the *majority party* changed mid-*Congress*. Historical graph of *party* control of the *Senate* and ... *Congress* Years Total *Democrats Republicans* Others




YAWN

 libs are losers who lie to themselves


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

*Jump up ^* The Democratic Party controlled the 107th Congress from January 3 to January 20, 2001 (50/50 tie with Vice President Gore as the deciding vote) and from May 24, 2001 to January 3, 2003 (after Senator Jim Jeffords left the Republican Party to become an Independent and caucus with the Democrats).
*Jump up ^* The Republican Party controlled the 107th Congress from January 20, 2001 (50/50 tie with Vice President Cheney as the deciding vote) until May 24, 2001, when Senator Jim Jeffords left the Republican Party to become an Independent and caucus with the Democrats.
^ Jump up to: _*a*__*b*__*c*_In the 107th Congress (after May 24, 2001), and in the 108th Congress and 109th Congress, Independent Jim Jeffords of Vermont, chose to caucus with the Democratic Party.
^ Jump up to: _*a*__*b*_In the 110th Congress and 111th Congress, the two independent members of the Senate, chose to caucus with the Democratic Party, and thus are considered to be a part of the majority.
*Jump up ^*From January 27 to April 28, 2009, when Senator Arlen Specter (R-Pennsylvania) joined the Democratic caucus, there were 56 Democratic Senators, 41 Republicans, two independents and one undecided seat in Minnesota. That vacancy was filled as an additional Democratic seat on July 7, 2009, with the swearing-in of Al Franken, bringing the totals to 58 Democrats, 40 Republicans and 2 independents. Seven weeks later, on August 25, Sen. Edward M. Kennedy (D-Mass.) died, lowering the Democratic total to 57 for a month until Paul G. Kirk Jr. (D) was appointed and sworn in as Sen. Kennedy's interim replacement on September 25, 2009. Just over four months later, on February 4, 2010, Scott Brown (R) who had won a special election for the seat, succeeded Paul Kirk, returning the Republican caucus to 41, and again reducing the Democratic caucus to 57 plus two independents. [The Democratic caucus dropped again briefly to 56 in the 18 days between the death of Sen. Robert Byrd (D-West Virginia) on June 28, 2010 and the seating of his interim successor, Carte Goodwin (also D) on July 16.] The appointed Democratic Senator from Illinois, Roland Burris was succeeded on November 29, 2010 by Mark Kirk, a Republican elected earlier that month, once again dropping the Democratic caucus to 56 with 2 independents facing 42 Republicans for the last month of the 111th Congress. December 2011 _Congressional Directory_, page 324
*Jump up ^*From January 3 to April 28, 2009, prior to Senator Arlen Specter's switch to the Democratic Party, there were 41 Republican Senators. The Republican caucus returned to 41 on February 4, 2010, with the swearing in of Scott Brown (R-Mass.) to fill the Democratic seat of Edward Kennedy and Paul Kirk. After Mark Kirk (R-Ill.) replaced Roland Burris as Senator from Illinois on November 29, 2010, the Senate in the last month of the 111th Congress stood at 42 Republicans, 56 Democrats and 2 independents.


libs are losers who lie to themselves


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

*^* From January 3 to April 28, 2009, prior to Senator Arlen Specter's switch to the Democratic Party, there were 41 Republican Senators. The Republican caucus returned to 41 on February 4, 2010, with the swearing in of Scott Brown (R-Mass.) to fill the Democratic seat of Edward Kennedy and Paul Kirk. After Mark Kirk (R-Ill.) replaced Roland Burris as Senator from Illinois on November 29, 2010, the Senate in the last month of the 111th Congress stood at 42 Republicans, 56 Democrats and 2 independents.
*Jump up ^*In the 112th Congress, the two independent members of the Senate, Joseph Lieberman, Independent Democrat of Connecticut, and Bernie Sanders, Independent of Vermont, chose to caucus with the Democratic Party, and thus are considered to be a part of the majority.
*Jump up ^*In the 113th Congress, the two independent members of the Senate, Bernie Sanders of Vermont, and Angus King of Maine, chose to caucus with the Democratic Party, and thus are considered to be a part of the majority.


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> 107th 2001–2003 _100_ 50/*50*[22] *50*/49[23] 0/*1*[24]— — 435 212 *221* 2 — George W. Bush
> 108th 2003–2005 100 48 *51* 1[24] — 435 205 *229* 1 —
> 109th 2005–2007 100 44 *55* 1[24] — 435 202 *231* 1 1
> 110th 2007–2009 100 *49* 49 *2*[25] — 435 *236* 199 — —
> ...


Why would I cry because you keep making an ass of yourself?

The numbers you're posting are false. Why? Because you're posting numbers from non-authoritative sites while ignoring the actual numbers posted by the government.

Here it is again ...

House
109th (2005–2007) D:201 R:233 I:1
110th (2007–2009) D:233 R:202 I:1

Senate
109th (2005–2007) D:44 R:55 I:1
110th (2007–2009) D:49 R:49 I:2


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> *Party divisions of United States Congresses - Wikipedia ...*
> *en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Party_divisions_of_United_States_Congresses*
> ... in which the *majority party* changed mid-*Congress*. Historical graph of *party* control of the *Senate* and ... *Congress* Years Total *Democrats Republicans* Others
> 
> ...


Wikipedia??

Seriously, bedwetter ... what the fuck is wrong with you? Do you not even realize everyone sees what a moron you are by posting from wikipedia because you're afraid of the government's actual numbers since those numbers expose you as the moron you are?

House
Senate

Thanks for playing!


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

Faun said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > *Party divisions of United States Congresses - Wikipedia ...*
> ...




yawn

you poor pathetic clown. you cant say what is inaccurate with the source; because inside you know you're wrong

so sad


tsk tsk tsk


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

Reason #1 you're a pathetic loser. from YOUR source;

(more to follow! )   lol

Majority Party (November 12, 2002 - January 3, 2003): Republican (50 seats)

Minority Party: Democrat (48 seats)

Other Parties: 2

Total Seats: 100

Note: From January 3 to January 20, 2001, with the Senate divided evenly between the two parties, the Democrats held the majority due to the deciding vote of outgoing Democratic Vice President Al Gore. Senator Thomas A. Daschle served as majority leader at that time. Beginning on January 20, 2001, Republican Vice President Richard Cheney held the deciding vote, giving the majority to the Republicans. Senator Trent Lott resumed his position as majority leader on that date. On May 24, 2001, Senator James Jeffords of Vermont announced his switch from Republican to Independent status, effective June 6, 2001. Jeffords announced that he would caucus with the Democrats, giving the Democrats a one-seat advantage, changing control of the Senate from the Republicans back to the Democrats. Senator Thomas A. Daschle again became majority leader on June 6, 2001. Senator Paul D. Wellstone (D-MN) died on October 25, 2002, and Independent Dean Barkley was appointed to fill the vacancy. The November 5, 2002 election brought to office elected Senator James Talent (R-MO), replacing appointed Senator Jean Carnahan (D-MO), shifting balance once again to the Republicans -- but no reorganization was completed at that time since the Senate was out of session.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

your own sources prove democrat majorities were larger than republican majorities

as anybody can see from the post above from YOUR source even when repubs had a majority it was slim; in THIS congress even going back and forth from one party to the other


MORE TO FOLLOW!!

LOL


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

More from YOUR SOURCE:
 in this Congress the 1 Independent caucused with Dems making the Repub majority a whopping TWO MEMBERS

 gosh what a desperate loser you are. did you think, hope, nobody would take the time to notice your own sources make my point for me even as you tried to ridicule my source?

lol


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

*109th Congress (2005-2007)*

Majority Party: Republican (55 seats)

Minority Party:  Democrat (44 seats)

Other Parties: Independent (1 seat) (caucused with the Democrats)

Total Seats: 100


wow ur cooking with gas loser; in this Congress the Repub Senate majority was a whole 10 members!!


hang on moron; we're getting to the years when Dems held the majority, where I said their majorities were BIGGER. then we'll do the same for the House majorities for each party ok?

i'm going to stick with the source YOU PROVIDED if you don't mind ok idiot??

snicker


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

*110th Congress (2007-2009)*

Majority Party: Democrat (49 seats)

Minority Party:  Republican (49 seats)

Other Parties: 1 Independent; 1 Independent Democrat (both caucus with the Democrats)

Total Seats: 100

Note:Senator Joseph Lieberman of Connecticut was reelected in 2006 as an independent candidate, and became an Independent Democrat. Senator Bernard Sanders of Vermont was elected as an Independent.


slim democrat majority here


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

*111th Congress (2009-2011)*
Majority Party: Democrat (57 seats)
Minority Party:  Republican (41 seats)
Other Parties: 1 Independent; 1 Independent Democrat (both caucus with the Democrats)
Total Seats: 100
Note: Senator Arlen Specter was reelected in 2004 as a  Republican, and became a Democrat on April 30, 2009. Senator Joseph Lieberman of Connecticut was reelected in 2006 as an independent candidate, and became an Independent Democrat. Senator Bernard Sanders of Vermont was elected in 2006 as an Independent.

DEMOCRAT MAJORITY IS 16 WITH TWO INDEPENDENTS THAT CAUCUSED WITH DEMOCRATS = 18
 already this Congress's Senate majority is bigger than ALL REPUB SENATE MAJORITIES UNDER BUSH


more to follow...............


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

still using your source; another + 18 Dem majority counting the 2 independents that caucused with dems

idiot

*112th Congress (2011-2013)*
Majority Party: Democrat (51 seats)
Minority Party:  Republican (47 seats)
Other Parties: 1 Independent; 1 Independent Democrat (both caucus with the Democrats)
Total Seats: 100


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand here you go leftard; still using your source; the Dem's LARGER majority lasted ALL THE WAY TO JANUARY OF THIS YEAR


*113th Congress (2013-2015)*
Majority Party: Democrat (53 seats)
Minority Party:  Republican (45 seats)
Other Parties: 2 Independents (both caucus with the Democrats)
Total Seats: 100
Note: Senator Frank Lautenberg (D-NJ) died on June 3, 2013. He was replaced by Jeffrey Chiesa (R-NJ) on June 6, 2013, making the party division 52 Democrats, 46 Republicans, and 2 Independents (who both caucus with the Democrats). On October 31, 2013, Cory Booker (D-NJ) replaced Chiesa, returning the party division to 53 Democrats, 45 Republicans, and 2 Independents (who both caucus with the Democrats).



the House is next; where Democrat majorities were also larger  than Republican majorities most of the time


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


You're fucking demented. 

Of course I said what was wrong with your source ... the numbers don't match house.gov

You've now posted from two different sources and posted 2 different numbers and you think no one knows what's wrong with your sources. 

Meanwhile, 288 Republicans in the 109th Congress *is still more * than the 284 Democrats in the 110th Congress.

And you're still not man enough to admit you're a moron.

Thanks again for playin'!


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

107th (2001–2003) 435 213 220 Independent (2) 4/1
108th (2003–2005) 435 205 229 Independent (1) 4/1
109th (2005–2007) 435 201 233 Independent (1) 4/1
110th (2007–2009) 435 233 202 0 4/1
111th (2009–2011) 435 257 178 0 5/1
112th (2011–2013) 435 193 242 0 5/1
113th (2013–2015)  435 201 234 0 5/1
114th (2015-2017) 435 188 247 0 5/1




finally here are the House numbers from NUTJOB FAUN'S OWN SOURCE;

the second column is Dems and the 3rd is Repubs

as you can see no Republican majority was ever over 59 members and that JUST STARTED THIS JANUARY; WHILE  the Democrat majority actually reached SEVENTY-NINE members in the 111th Congress


what an idiot. did you really think your source was going to say something that differs from what I've been sayin all along leftard????????



BWAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2015)

Look ..... another bedwetter meltdown. 

Ta-daaa!


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

Faun said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



YOU'RE  simply embarrassing yourself and it is truly sad.
nothing, nothing at all from YOUR sources disproves what I've been saying all along. the Democrat majorities were larger than the Republican majorities


YOU are the one not man enough to admit he's wrong




sad


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> 107th (2001–2003) 435 213 220 Independent (2) 4/1
> 108th (2003–2005) 435 205 229 Independent (1) 4/1
> 109th (2005–2007) 435 201 233 Independent (1) 4/1
> 110th (2007–2009) 435 233 202 0 4/1
> ...


You're completely deranged, ya fruit loop dingus.

What do those numbers show...?

2005, 288 Republicans
2007, 284 Democrats.

And you said there were more Democrats in 2007 than there were Republicans in 2005.

G'head, bedwetter... this is where your head explodes.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

Faun said:


> Meanwhile, 288 Republicans in the 109th Congress *is still more * than the 284 Democrats in the 110th Congress.




mean while that 4 member majority for republicans in that one year is considerably smaller than Democrat majorities in most years


seriously what a loser!!


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 22, 2015)

Gas is $3.90 here in Browns California. So F U Brown  is that how it works? Up or down it's the leaders fault.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

YAWN

 I said the Democrat majorities were larger than republican ones'
and I proved it


using your own sources


no thank YOU for playing idiot!!

lol


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


Nope, my source says there were more Republicans in 2005-2007 than there were Democrats in 2007-2009.

You can't post capital letters big enough to change that.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

you're like a little sissy that loses a fight and the other guy is just holding him by his forehead as the sissy swings wildly!!

just pathetic


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

Faun said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




because I don't have to loser

 I said Dem majorities were larger, and I proved it using YOUR SOURCE



still crying????


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> YAWN
> 
> I said the Democrat majorities were larger than republican ones'
> and I proved it
> ...


Sorry, but you don't get to change what you said. You said Democrats had larger majorities  *from day one in 2007 * than Republicans had during Bush's prior years.

The numbers above prove conclusively that you're a raging imbecile. 

Thanks for playin'!


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> you're like a little sissy that loses a fight and the other guy is just holding him by his forehead as the sissy swings wildly!!
> 
> just pathetic


Sure, Loser... you keep telling yourself that. 

While you're at it, keep telling yourself that 284 is more than 288.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

everybody can see you want to talk about one year as opposed to eight bush years and seven Obama years

you truly are a clown; and a pathetic one at that


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

Faun said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > YAWN
> ...





who's having a meltdown?????


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> everybody can see you want to talk about one year as opposed to eight bush years and seven Obama years
> 
> you truly are a clown; and a pathetic one at that


I'm talking about the [two] years which prove you're a moron. Who cares about the rest?


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


You are. Just look back at how unhinged your posts are.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

Democrat Senate majorities: 1, 2,18, 18, 4, 10
Senate majorities in six different Congresses equaling 53 and an average of 8.333
Repub Senate majorities: 2, 10, 10 = 22 and an average of 7.33



sorry nutjob you lose on the Senate!!!


let's do the House ok crybaby??


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

Faun said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > everybody can see you want to talk about one year as opposed to eight bush years and seven Obama years
> ...




you don't dummy of course; because they prove my premise was correct

and that you a crybaby


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 22, 2015)

If you have your Republican card, you get gas for $1 a gallon. You automatically get a job that pays 50% than the liberals. Show the. Your Republican card and steak and lobsters cost less, about 40% less than what Democrats are being charged. Membership has its privileges.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

Democrat House majorities: (your source);  + 31 and + 79 = 110 divided by 2 is average of 55

Repub House majorities: 6 congresses for a total of 202 members; average of 33.66



YOU LOSE AGAIN CRYBABY!!


Democrat majorities were larger than Republican majorities


clown


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Democrat Senate majorities: 1, 2,18, 18, 4, 10
> Senate majorities in six different Congresses equaling 53 and an average of 8.333
> Repub Senate majorities: 2, 10, 10 = 22 and an average of 7.33
> 
> ...


What's that you say? You're only counting one chamber?

Here, check out how your own words call you a "pathetic" "dummy"....



bedowin62 said:


> you're couting one chamber arent you dummy?
> 
> i said Dems had a larger majority and they did
> 
> ...





I can't believe entertainment this much fun is free!


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

Faun said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Democrat Senate majorities: 1, 2,18, 18, 4, 10
> ...





oh too bad!! you should have waited just a moment longer idiot!!

sux to be you. look up


lol


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

lmao!! this leftard is a masochist!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


Here's your statement again.....

_by the way *from DAY ONE in 2007* the Democrat majority was BIGGER *THAN ANY REPUBLICAN MAJORITY* BUSH HAD_​
So either that's true or it's not true.

And since I showed  you there were 288 Republicans in the 2005-2007 Congress compared to the 284 Democrats in the 2007-2009 Congress, we know it's ..... false.

Thanks for playin'.


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


Wait for what? For you to focus on one chamber today while you said you meant both chambers combined in the post I linked?


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

you should have waited for the post above where I proved the House larger Dem majorities than republican ones


what a loser; cant be a man to save your life


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


Yeah, it sure does suck. 

Now you're reduced to desperately averaging out Congress' numbers to fluff up the Democrat numbers in 2007.


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> you should have waited for the post above where I proved the House larger Dem majorities than republican ones
> 
> 
> what a loser; cant be a man to save your life


Aww, how cute. bedwetter is still insisting 284 is more than 288. 

Here it is again...

House
109th (2005–2007) D:201 R:233 I:1
110th (2007–2009) D:233 R:202 I:1

Senate
109th (2005–2007) D:44 R:55 I:1
110th (2007–2009) D:49 R:49 I:2[/QUOTE]


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 22, 2015)

easyt65 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Correct.  Speculation costs between 40-80 cents per gallon.

Sen. Sanders *introduced* a bill titled the "*End Excessive Oil Speculation Now Act of 2011* (pdf)", which would force the Chairman of the CFTC (Commodity Futures Trading Commission ) to impose strict limits on the amount of oil speculators can trade in the commodity and futures markets.  The bill found little traction.

Here is Sanders talking about oil speculation on MSNBC's the Ed Show in August of 2011:


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 22, 2015)

what is "excessive speculation" leftard???


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 22, 2015)

...driving up the cost of oil for personal profit...


----------



## KissMy (Oct 30, 2015)

Notice how Bush filled the SPR pushing Oil to it's all time high. Now they want to sell it at a loss.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 30, 2015)

$1.77 for obamagas this morning

Thanks President Obama


----------



## KissMy (Oct 30, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> what is "excessive speculation" leftard???


Martin Shkreli is the founder and chief executive of Turing Pharmaceuticals, buys drug companies & raises the price of the drugs 5,000%. Now did the price of Daraprim go up due to "excessive speculation"?


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 31, 2015)

I filled up today.  Regular was $2.04 but with ObamaGas so cheap, I splurged on Premium!

Thank you President Obama (praise be unto Him!)


----------



## konradv (Oct 31, 2015)

$1.999 in the Baltimore area.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 31, 2015)

Great work by our president


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 1, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Great work by our president


Cheap gas AND clean and articulate!  Makes me proud to be a Real American!


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Great work by our president
> ...


Obama akbar!


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 1, 2015)

Showed my special Republican card and paid $.98 a gallon! Love the GOP card.


----------



## SwimExpert (Nov 1, 2015)

One hundred twenty one pages later, and the President still does not set gas prices.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 1, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> One hundred twenty one pages later, and the President still does not set gas prices.


Maybe your president doesn't.

Oh, wait - Bush set them at over $4.00 per gallon.

My mistake.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 1, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> One hundred twenty one pages later, and the President still does not set gas prices.


...demand/quantity does that.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 1, 2015)

I got my Obamagas for $1.75 yesterday

Great job by our President


----------



## guno (Nov 1, 2015)

1.92 here in NC today and we have the highest gas tax in the south east


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 1, 2015)

Rustic said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > One hundred twenty one pages later, and the President still does not set gas prices.
> ...



The President is responsible for the price of gas

Republicans in 2012 taught me that


----------



## Rustic (Nov 1, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


If that makes you feel better??
I am sure your tree hugging buddies are not, lower gas prices means more fuel burned. The pseudoscience of global warming the chicken Littles never seem to be very happy.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 1, 2015)

guno said:


> 1.92 here in NC today and we have the highest gas tax in the south east



Yup.  Got mine Friday for 1.91 in Winston Salem.


----------



## initforme (Nov 1, 2015)

WHen it is under 50 cents a gallon, then I will be impressed.  Until then I will continue to bash big oil companies.  Money grubbing filthy business.


----------



## SwimExpert (Nov 1, 2015)

Rustic said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > One hundred twenty one pages later, and the President still does not set gas prices.
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## SwimExpert (Nov 1, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > One hundred twenty one pages later, and the President still does not set gas prices.
> ...



No he didn't.  The President does not set gas prices.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 2, 2015)

Pogo said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > 1.92 here in NC today and we have the highest gas tax in the south east
> ...


Marathon is 2.22 today.  Obamagas is still pretty good.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 2, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


Republicans taught us a lot in 2012, I agree.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 2, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


Apparently Obama fans have never heard of supply and demand, typical.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 2, 2015)

Rustic said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


 
The President is responsible for the price of gas

Obama is getting me Obamagas at $1.75 a gallon

Thanks President Obama!


----------



## Rustic (Nov 2, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


You sound like a warm and fuzzy progressive, does he pay your light bill too.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 2, 2015)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


 
Of course not

He is only responsible for the price of Obamagas........$1.75 baby!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 2, 2015)

President don't have a thing to say about the price of gas. It's entirely OPEC and lawmakers via taxes. Wanna credit or blame somoene for gas prices blame Saudi Arabia and your congressperson.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 2, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Wow, winner!


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 2, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


 
Our President has cut the price of Obamagas in half

Great job Mr President


----------



## Rustic (Nov 2, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 He is repaired the Arctic and healed the oceans too...


----------



## Faun (Nov 2, 2015)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Don't be silly.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 2, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Almost 2500 posts, this thread was started about a year ago and still Obama gas is around the 2.00 mark or under in most places.  No joke, it's pretty amazing.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 2, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


 
Amazing President giving Americans cheap Obamagas


----------



## candycorn (Nov 2, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Hear here.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 2, 2015)

Drill baby drill...


----------



## konradv (Nov 2, 2015)

Rustic said:


> He is repaired the Arctic and healed the oceans too.


Not yet.  Still time for you AGW deniers to destroy both.  While you're wrecking the country, what's an environment while you're at it, eh?


----------



## konradv (Nov 2, 2015)

Obamagas makes me so happy, I almost forget about the clowns out there wasting it.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 2, 2015)

Rustic said:


> Drill baby drill...



Keep your personal life off the forum please.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 2, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Drill baby drill...
> ...


Fossil fuels are here to stay...


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 2, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > The low price of gas is obviously not of Obama's doing. know how you can tell? Because just before he entered office he said he would like to see $8 a gallon gas. Obama has waged a war on gas, coal, and natural gas his entire Presidency while shelling out BILLIONS of tax dollars to big Obama donors and failed 'Green Energy' companies.
> ...



*It is lower than that in central NJ.  WSJ says it's going lower:

Oil Price Paradox: Gasoline Could Be Even Cheaper
* Oil Price Paradox: Gasoline Could Be Even Cheaper

By 
IANTHE JEANNE DUGAN
Nov. 2, 2015 5:30 a.m. ET

The price of gasoline is declining more slowly than oil, illustrating how consumers aren’t fully benefiting from falling commodities prices.

Typically, gas prices go up and down in tandem with crude oil, the main ingredient. But recently, oil prices have been falling much faster than gas prices. Drivers have paid at least $1 billion more for gasoline than they would have if the historical pattern had continued this year, according to government and industry statistics.

Regular gasoline prices have fallen more than 28% in the past year to an average of $2.18 for a gallon of regular unleaded. By comparison, Brent crude, the global benchmark for oil, has fallen more than 50% to about $50 a barrel.

Part of the reason is that companies that refine oil into gasoline are keeping more profits. This past week, three top refiners— Valero Energy Corp., Tesoro Corp. and Marathon Petroleum Corp.—collectively reported a jump in third-quarter earnings of $1.27 billion compared with a year earlier. At Exxon Mobil Corp., profit at its refineries doubled to $2.03 billion.

They are spending less for oil but haven’t passed along all the savings. The refiners said they strained this year to keep up with demand, as drivers took more road trips, spurred by lower gas prices and an improved economy. Several unplanned refinery outages, including one in California and another in the Midwest, crimped supply.


----------



## konradv (Nov 2, 2015)

Rustic said:


> Fossil fuels are here to stay...


Fossil fuels are 19th century technology.  We need to move in a concerted way to 21st century technology, fusion power.

ITER - the way to new energy


----------



## Rustic (Nov 2, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


Fossil fuels are here to stay... Green energy lobbyists are a bust....


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 2, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



Not what the GOP was saying just a few short years ago:

The Republican presidential candidate, speaking in an interview with Fox News, said he "absolutely" believes Mr. Obama is responsible for high gas prices, contending that "he has not pursued policies that convince the world that America is going to become energy secure, energy independent."

Mitt Romney: Obama to blame for high gas prices

During a private meeting earlier this month, Boehner urged GOP lawmakers to make rising gas prices a big issue against Democrats and the White House.

Boehner hits Obama over high gas prices

http://www.slate.com/articles/busin...lame_high_gas_prices_on_president_obama_.html


----------



## Rustic (Nov 2, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


Fossil fuels are here to stay, they are finding more reserves every day.
Technology is getting better by the day.
Green energy lobbyists are a bust.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Nov 2, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> I think ya'll are ignoring the GOP's input on the value of Obamagas.
> 
> As I understand it the price is directly related to the number of phony GOP investigations and claims made by the GOP.  So please give them some credit.
> 
> Let's have a few more investigations and special committees for the IRS thing and maybe F&F and we can drive the price below $1.00 before he leaves office.



Wow.... that explains a lot.


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 2, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > I think ya'll are ignoring the GOP's input on the value of Obamagas.
> ...



Does it?  It is just as valid as the GOP talking points in 2012?

All seriousness aside, we switch our house over to obamagas and saved a ton of money.  The house heats in half the time and little rainbows shoot out of the vents every time the heater comes on..Damn I wish I could use obamagas to cool our house in the summer......


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 2, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Do we need any more proof that Obama controls the price of Obamagas?

And I do like my $1.75 Obamagas


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 3, 2015)

is it any wonder Keystone XL was cancelled today? Thank you Mr. President


----------



## Rustic (Nov 3, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> is it any wonder Keystone XL was cancelled today? Thank you Mr. President


We just need to drill more in North Dakota...

Drill baby drill...


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 3, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> is it any wonder Keystone XL was cancelled today? Thank you Mr. President


 
Gas prices have droped 75 cents since Obama vetoed Keystone


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 3, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



Slam dunk.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 3, 2015)

Drill baby drill... Here in this country.


----------



## Faun (Nov 3, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > is it any wonder Keystone XL was cancelled today? Thank you Mr. President
> ...


Showing the right was wrong yet again.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 3, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > is it any wonder Keystone XL was cancelled today? Thank you Mr. President
> ...


Democrat President = lower gas prices


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 3, 2015)

Faun said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


 
You mean like they were wrong when they said electing Obama would lead to $6 a gallon gas?

Love my $1.75 Obamagas


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 3, 2015)

Rustic said:


> Drill baby drill... Here in this country.



Why?  With prices so low it is just not profitable to explore and drill in ND anymore.


----------



## SwimExpert (Nov 3, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Drill baby drill... Here in this country.
> ...



I'm guessing his point is that low prices are the result of increased domestic production.


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 3, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Oh sure next you'll be saying the the cycle of the oil market just doesn't coincided with the political cycle and any attempt to blame or credit a president for the prices on his watch is pure politics!


----------



## Rustic (Nov 3, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Drill baby drill... Here in this country.
> ...


With better tech every year it will only get cheaper to drill for oil up here, drill baby drill...


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Care4all (Nov 5, 2015)

HOLY SMOKES!

Just called yesterday, $1.88 for heating oil!!!!  Gosh I wish I had 10 more 200 gallon oil tank reserves to fill!!  

This cheaper oil is going to make this Christmas a heck of a lot nicer on the gift giving this year!


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2015)

Care4all said:


> HOLY SMOKES!
> 
> Just called yesterday, $1.88 for heating oil!!!!  Gosh I wish I had 10 more 200 gallon oil tank reserves to fill!!
> 
> This cheaper oil is going to make this Christmas a heck of a lot nicer on the gift giving this year!


 
HOLY SMOKES!

Obamaoil


----------



## KissMy (Nov 11, 2015)

$1.64 Gasoline today from the pumps at Murphy USA, 4001 W 15th St, IH-27, Plainview, TX 79072


----------



## Ragnar (Nov 11, 2015)

http://blogs.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/timblair/index.php/dailytelegraph/comments/oils_aint_oils/

Come to think of it, I haven't stubbed my toes since November of 2008. Even before He came into office the era of Obama has seen, in all ten of my toes, unprecedented health and prosperity.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 11, 2015)

Ragnar said:


> OILS AIN’T OILS - Tim Blair
> 
> Come to think of it, I haven't stubbed my toes since November of 2008. Even before He came into office the era of Obama has seen, in all ten of my toes, unprecedented health and prosperity.


That's stupid

Obama doesn't have anything to do with toes


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> > OILS AIN’T OILS - Tim Blair
> ...



He doesn't have anything to do with gas until prices go down and you butt lickers want to give him credit for something else he didn't do.  When it goes up, you run from the issue like a welfare leech does when offered a job.


----------



## Ragnar (Nov 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> > OILS AIN’T OILS - Tim Blair
> ...



Maybe I just have more confidence in my stride what with my newfound ease of mind living in such a wondrous time. Anywho, we have Obamacare now. There is no part of us that is not the governments business head to toe. Why not embrace the warm glowing warming glow?


----------



## Ragnar (Nov 11, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ragnar said:
> ...



Not true. Check my link. When the price is low Dear Leader is showing love to the least among us. When the price is high, The One is protecting us from ourselves and healing the planet.

I can send you the latest pamphet if you like.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 11, 2015)

Ragnar said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Send it to a tree hugger.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 11, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ragnar said:
> ...



Of course he does silly

Who else would set the price of Obamagas?


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You sniffing his ass while sucking his dick.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 11, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Wow....some comeback

Did you need help coming up with that one?


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It's his tramp stamp.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 12, 2015)

Faun said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



It's what you lefties do.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 12, 2015)

Obamagas is up ten cents in the last week.......I actually have to pay $1.91 but it still is below $2


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Oooh, now you're progressing to pre-K, _I'm rubber, you're glue...what you say bounces off me and sticks to you,"_ retorts. 

Here I thought you were about 7 or 8. Turns out you're closer to 4.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 12, 2015)

Faun said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Not in the least.  Identifying the types of assholes you are is easily recognizable.  Being adult enough to admit you're that type of person is something you aren't capable of being.


----------



## KissMy (Nov 12, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Obamagas is up ten cents in the last week.......I actually have to pay $1.91 but it still is below $2



January Gasoline futures are now trading at $1.28 & December Oil at $41.84. It's going to be the best Holiday Season since before Bush took office!!!!!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 12, 2015)

KissMy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Obamagas is up ten cents in the last week.......I actually have to pay $1.91 but it still is below $2
> ...


 
Obamagas makes a great stocking stuffer


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 12, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...


Still $3.20 in Leftard KKKalifornia.

So once again Democrats screw the poor.


----------



## KissMy (Nov 12, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yup!

$41.84 oil = $0.98 per gallon. Refiners have a lot of excess profit margin that will be getting squeezed by the first new refineries built here in the USA in over 40 years built under the Obama administration.

Repubtards are pushing to lift the 40 year old oil export ban. They want to export all our oil to foreign refineries & close all our refineries. Then we will have to pay more than everyone else on the planet to get our gasoline back here in our tanks.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 12, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


 
Move to NJ

$1.91 Obamagas!


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 12, 2015)

KissMy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


 
Very true

We would be paying $6 a gallon for gas if a Republican gets elected. Then they will blame it on Obama


----------



## Pogo (Nov 13, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



$2.19 in Vallejo.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I used to work at Mare Island in the late 70s. Lived in Benicia


----------



## easyt65 (Nov 14, 2015)

Why is it that Liberals and Obama get pissed when anyone calls the ACA 'OBAMAcare' but proudly take credit for the low cost of gas resulting from the oil stock sell off going on right now by calling that 'OBAMAgas'?

Oh yeah - the 1st one is Barry's own personal failure while the other is someone else's work he can take credit for.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 14, 2015)

easyt65 said:


> Why is it that Liberals and Obama get pissed when anyone calls the ACA 'OBAMAcare' but proudly take credit for the low cost of gas resulting from the oil stock sell off going on right now by calling that 'OBAMAgas'?
> 
> Oh yeah - the 1st one is Barry's own personal failure while the other is someone else's work he can take credit for.



I can't help it if our president is honored by having Obamagas named after him

He has earned it


----------



## Interpol (Nov 14, 2015)

easyt65 said:


> Why is it that Liberals and Obama get pissed when anyone calls the ACA 'OBAMAcare' but proudly take credit for the low cost of gas resulting from the oil stock sell off going on right now by calling that 'OBAMAgas'?
> 
> Oh yeah - the 1st one is Barry's own personal failure while the other is someone else's work he can take credit for.



Obamacare has helped to slow healthcare spending every year since it has gone into effect and it is true that gas prices are markedly lower under Obama, but that's because he has turned America into the world's #1 producer of oil & gas. If conserving money is now "liberal", fine, I'm a liberal, but no way am I pissed about it.


----------



## easyt65 (Nov 14, 2015)

OBAMACATE has SLOWED the cost of health care?!  Unlike the news that ACA premiums have increased by double-digit cost increases...


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 14, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


Once again conservatives are dumbasses.  There was a major refinery accident in California:

Fire at Exxon LA-area refinery, gas prices spike


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 14, 2015)

There are also accusations of price-gouging by oil companies:

Gas Companies Accused Of Ripping Off California At The Pump


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 14, 2015)

easyt65 said:


> Why is it that Liberals and Obama get pissed when anyone calls the ACA 'OBAMAcare'


Who is pissed?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Obama calls it Obamacare.  You don't see Bush calling his Financial Crash the BushCrash, do you?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 14, 2015)

easyt65 said:


> OBAMACATE has SLOWED the cost of health care?!


Obamacare definitely has.

I can't tell you if ObamaCate has or not.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 14, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


A fire last February is why gas is so high in Leftard KKKalifornia today?
Talking about morons.....


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 14, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


I wasn't talking ABOUT you I was talking TO you.

Has the refinery been fixed yet?  No.

You're still a fucking dumbass.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 14, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Refinery has been fully operational for months.
Keep spinning, this is fun.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 14, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that Liberals and Obama get pissed when anyone calls the ACA 'OBAMAcare'
> ...


Another honor for our President

For a hundred years Americans will get their insurance through Obamacare


----------



## Pogo (Nov 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that Liberals and Obama get pissed when anyone calls the ACA 'OBAMAcare' but proudly take credit for the low cost of gas resulting from the oil stock sell off going on right now by calling that 'OBAMAgas'?
> ...



I don't think I saw any Bush-brand gas stations when the all-time high record was set in 2008.
Just sayin'.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



People smile when they buy Obamagas

They held their noses when they bought Bushgas




.


----------



## Faun (Nov 14, 2015)

easyt65 said:


> Why is it that Liberals and Obama get pissed when anyone calls the ACA 'OBAMAcare' but proudly take credit for the low cost of gas resulting from the oil stock sell off going on right now by calling that 'OBAMAgas'?
> 
> Oh yeah - the 1st one is Barry's own personal failure while the other is someone else's work he can take credit for.


Hey, look at that ... you called it ObamaCare and no one got pissed. Looks like you're just another lying rightard who's full of shit.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Actually they held their nozzles, ready to shut the pump off because nobody could afford to fill up.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I remember the days of Bushgas

People going door to door begging for a cup of gas


----------



## Faun (Nov 14, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


More rightarded bullshit. 

The refinery, after being shut down for about 7 months, has
been operating at about 20% capacity. 20% is NOT _"fully operational."_

ExxonMobil’s Torrance refinery may not ramp up until 2016 - United States Oilfield Association

And even at 20% capacity, the average gas price in California has dropped from about $3.45 a gallon when the refinery reopened 2 months ago, to about $2.80 now.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 14, 2015)

Interpol said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that Liberals and Obama get pissed when anyone calls the ACA 'OBAMAcare' but proudly take credit for the low cost of gas resulting from the oil stock sell off going on right now by calling that 'OBAMAgas'?
> ...



Lmao.....Obama turned America into the number one producer of oil and gas?

How did he do that????

God damn you liberals have your head up Obama's ass it is not even fuckin funny.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And if you wanted to buy some, they waterboarded you.

With Obamagas I get a slice of cake, ice cream and a blow job.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 14, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


How did he do that?

drill baby, drill


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 15, 2015)

$1.92 here today.  It keeps going down, we'll be back to pricing in the 70s.  What was that about $.25 a gallon?  I just looked it up and it was under $1. 

Obamagas is so cool.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 15, 2015)

Some late buying on Friday kept the WTI above $40.

The speculators are trying very hard to keep the price above $40, because if it breaks into the basement, no one has a handle at all where the bottom will be reached.


----------



## konradv (Nov 16, 2015)

Saw $1.999 gas for the first time in Baltimore City.  Obamagas should qualify Barack for a third term.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 16, 2015)

Slight gain to above $41 for WTI but the Brent dropped a  half a percent.

Saw $1.76 today.

Saw 2.13 in the NE of Salt Lake City.  Has not been that for years there.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 16, 2015)

konradv said:


> Saw $1.999 gas for the first time in Baltimore City.  Obamagas should qualify Barack for a third term.


 
Still $2.09 up in Perryville


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Decus (Nov 16, 2015)

I never knew Obama was an active supporter of fracking. Fracking in the US has been an important factor in driving down the price of oil: 

_*"The problem for the Saudis is that US shale frackers are not high-cost."*_

Saudi Arabia may go broke before the US oil industry buckles
_
"“*For the next 50 years*, *we can expect to reap the benefits of the shale revolution*,” Hamm said one day this spring. “It’s the biggest thing that ever happened to America.”"_

_"On one side are Hamm, a famous wildcatter, and other American oilmen who rode the discovery of *hydraulic fracturing to tens of billions of dollars of wealth and a promise of, in Hamm’s words, ending the “disastrous” days of Saudi Arabian control*. On the other are the Saudis and their allies in the Organisation of the Petroleum Exporting Countries (Opec), which are trying to stem rising US oil power and maintain their 40 years of dominance."_

How plunging oil prices have created a volatile new force in the global economy

_"The U.S. boom has been driven by “tight oil” — what many people call shale oil — *which is produced by fracking* and is more responsive to market conditions than oil developed through traditional drilling."_

Why we get oil prices wrong

_"Prices are down because of a combination of reduced demand and dramatically increased supply, *created to an extent by the hydraulic fracturing revolution known as fracking.*"_

OPEC bets against U.S. fracking: Column

You can thank fracking because Obama had nothing to do with low oil prices.

.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 16, 2015)

Check your figures.  SA can break even at $18 a  barrel; the US at $33.

SA can pump oil until it breaks Iran and Russia.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 16, 2015)

Decus said:


> I never knew Obama was an active supporter of fracking. Fracking in the US has been an important factor in driving down the price of oil:
> 
> _*"The problem for the Saudis is that US shale frackers are not high-cost."*_
> 
> ...


 
President Obama has been an advocate of fracking since he was a young boy in Kenya


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 16, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > I never knew Obama was an active supporter of fracking. Fracking in the US has been an important factor in driving down the price of oil:
> ...


He learned the value from working for British Petroleum.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 16, 2015)

Cruz learned about the value of fracking in Canada.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 16, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Cruz learned about the value of fracking in Canada.


 
That is why Cruz wanted to get his fracking Canadian oil over the Keystone Pipeline


----------



## Decus (Nov 16, 2015)

If you love low oil prices you can thank fracking.

.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 16, 2015)

Decus said:


> If you love low oil prices you can thank fracking.
> 
> .


 
No, we can thank President Obama

The President is responsible for gas prices


----------



## Staidhup (Nov 16, 2015)

The president has no impact on gas prices. The market dictates prices, furthermore as has been noted time and time again this president is anti fossil fuel. Only a naive fool would think or state otherwise. World wide demand for fossil fuels is down due to the sluggish world economy. 
Name one act or policy this fool sponsored that impacted fuel prices?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 16, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Thank you, President Obama.


We know you impact prices, because it were over $4 a gallon, you would be blamed for it.


----------



## Decus (Nov 16, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > If you love low oil prices you can thank fracking.
> ...



Thanks for the insight. This is big news - Obama loves fracking. 

.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 16, 2015)

Decus said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Decus said:
> ...


So does Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Decus (Nov 16, 2015)

Hillary loves fracking too? Absolutely amazing news and good to know.

.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 16, 2015)

Staidhup said:


> The president has no impact on gas prices. The market dictates prices, furthermore as has been noted time and time again this president is anti fossil fuel. Only a naive fool would think or state otherwise. World wide demand for fossil fuels is down due to the sluggish world economy.
> Name one act or policy this fool sponsored that impacted fuel prices?


 
How gullible can you be?

The President is the one responsible for the price of gas. I never believed it until the 2012 election when all the Republicans said Obama was responsible for the longest period of $3+ gas in  history

It is obvious that President Obama is now giving us $1.91 Obamagas


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 16, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
Hillary used to hang out with Saul Alinsky to discuss his views on fracking


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 16, 2015)

Saul saw the real value in fracking.


----------



## Decus (Nov 16, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Decus said:
> ...



Does Bill know about Hillary and this guy Saul? Wow you guys are really in the know.

.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 16, 2015)

Bernie Sanders introduced Saul to Bill and Hillary.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 16, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Saul saw the real value in fracking.


 
Alinsky dedicated a chapter to fracking in his book "Rules for Radicals"


----------



## Decus (Nov 16, 2015)

Alinsky and Saul are the same guy, right?

.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 16, 2015)

Decus said:


> Alinsky and Saul are the same guy, right?
> 
> .


I knew you were sharp.

Bernie and Sanders is the same guy too, just a different guy than Saul and Alinksy.


----------



## Decus (Nov 16, 2015)

Bernie must be Saul's middle name then.

.


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Cruz learned about the value of fracking in Canada.


Cruz's father learned about it while he fought alongside Castro in la Revolución.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 16, 2015)

Decus said:


> You can thank fracking because Obama had nothing to do with low oil prices.


Then why is it called ObamaGas?  Aha!  You thought you were clever!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 16, 2015)

Decus said:


> If you love low oil prices you can thank fracking.
> 
> .


There's not been much fracking going on the past year.  It costs more to frack than they are reaping.

Now, reaping, OTOH, is a growth industry!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 16, 2015)

Staidhup said:


> Name one act or policy this fool sponsored that impacted fuel prices?


Fool?  We're not talking about BushGas.

But President Obama (praise be unto Him!) opened up Federal land and allowed more permits for the Gulf.

Even Bush Fools know that!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 16, 2015)

Faun said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Cruz learned about the value of fracking in Canada.
> ...




Umm...about that...

*Cuban Peers Dispute Ted Cruz’s Father’s Story of Fighting for Castro | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum*


----------



## KissMy (Nov 16, 2015)

Decus said:


> I never knew Obama was an active supporter of fracking. Fracking in the US has been an important factor in driving down the price of oil:
> 
> _*"The problem for the Saudis is that US shale frackers are not high-cost."*_
> 
> ...



Dear Repubtard: - Fracking only exploded in the USA after August 6, 2009 when regulators lifted drilling setbacks boundaries for Environmentally Friendly EcoPad Drilling. This reduced the cost of oil fracking by over $15/barrel setting of our oil fracking boom. This was 7 months into Obama's administration.

Under Obama's administration, Environmentally Cleaner oil sands extraction regulations lowered oil production cost to $25/barrel from Utah oil sands.

Republican Presidents Nixon, Ford, Reagan, Bush 1 & Bush 2 destroyed US oil production. Read it & weep! US oil production only increased under Democrats Carter & Obama  administrations.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 17, 2015)

Can you say....$1.50 Obamagas?

Gasoline could go to $1.50 in these states


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 17, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > I never knew Obama was an active supporter of fracking. Fracking in the US has been an important factor in driving down the price of oil:
> ...


 
So thats where Obamagas comes from?


----------



## KissMy (Nov 17, 2015)

Iranian Oil Minister Bijan Zanganeh told reporters Iran plans to double its crude oil exports as sanctions are lifted, which officials expect to happen in early 2016!

"Our exports will be doubled within a short period of time after the sanctions are lifted," Zanganeh said.

"We have no worries about selling the 500,000. God willing it will be realized. And I should not be concerned about price, others should be," he said, referring to other oil exporters.

"Under no circumstances will Iran concede its market share to others. We don't seek permission from anyone to use our rights."


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 17, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Iranian Oil Minister Bijan Zanganeh told reporters Iran plans to double its crude oil exports as sanctions are lifted, which officials expect to happen in early 2016!
> 
> "Our exports will be doubled within a short period of time after the sanctions are lifted," Zanganeh said.
> 
> ...


 
Could it be...$1 a gallon Obamagas?


----------



## KissMy (Nov 17, 2015)

Gasoline is $1.52 at Phillips 66, 6161 Telegraph Rd, Oakville, MO 63129


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 20, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Gasoline is $1.52 at Phillips 66, 6161 Telegraph Rd, Oakville, MO 63129


Obamagas is 1.69 here at Marathon.  Wow!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 20, 2015)

Just filled up this morning for $1.99!  

BOOM! Goes The ObamaGas™!

It had been going back and forth from $2.04-$2.07 the past few weeks.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 23, 2015)

$1 a gallon Obamagas just in time for the 2016 elections

And republicans threated that if Obama were reelected, gas would rise to $6 a gallon

The Case for $1 Gas


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Nov 23, 2015)

Is Obama in charge when the stock market tanks too? Wow! Some of the Liberal "thinking" is unbelievable. Obama gas? Seriously? Sounds like you may have some man-love issues that need attention, STAT.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 23, 2015)

Gasoline needs to go back to at least 3 bucks a gallon.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> $1 a gallon Obamagas just in time for the 2016 elections
> 
> And republicans threated that if Obama were reelected, gas would rise to $6 a gallon
> 
> The Case for $1 Gas


It was actually one of their many ridiculous lies. 

And conservatives still have zero sense of humor.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 23, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > $1 a gallon Obamagas just in time for the 2016 elections
> ...



Conservatives don't find our poor economy humorous. Unlike the left who think everything is a joke.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 23, 2015)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Is Obama in charge when the stock market tanks too? Wow! Some of the Liberal "thinking" is unbelievable. Obama gas? Seriously? Sounds like you may have some man-love issues that need attention, STAT.


 
Of course not....Obama only controls the price of Obamagas

$1 Obamagas in select states prior to the 2016 election


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 23, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
Poor economy?

$1.89 Obamagas, 5% unemployment rate, stock market at almost 18,000

What happened to that economic train wreck Republicans predicted if we passed Obamacare?


----------



## g5000 (Nov 23, 2015)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Is Obama in charge when the stock market tanks too? Wow! Some of the Liberal "thinking" is unbelievable. Obama gas? Seriously? Sounds like you may have some man-love issues that need attention, STAT.


Plenty of people around here blamed Obama when gas was higher.

Example: Obomination: AAA: Jan 1, 2014 Record High Gas Price For New Years Day... | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



paulitician said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > What does this have to do with Obama?
> ...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Yes poor economy. Low fuel prices are forcing oil companies to lay off thousands of people. The five percent unemployment rate is a lie that you gullible liberals believe without question. How many medium and low wage earners have stock in the stock market? 

Obamacare isn't in full effect yet but we already see higher insurance rates and job losses.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 23, 2015)

g5000 said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > Is Obama in charge when the stock market tanks too? Wow! Some of the Liberal "thinking" is unbelievable. Obama gas? Seriously? Sounds like you may have some man-love issues that need attention, STAT.
> ...



Per your link, I didn't see anyone blaming Obama. Saying it happened under his watch is an accurate statement.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 23, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


 
After the Great Bush Recession of 2008, our Messiah has brought this country to being the strongest economy on earth

Thanks President Obama!


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 23, 2015)

Gas prices to fall below $2 for Thanksgiving

Thanksgiving travelers will pay less for gasoline than they have in more than a decade.
The average price of unleaded gasoline is expected to hit $1.99 on Thanksgiving, GasBuddy.com analysts reported.
*That's the lowest it's been for Turkey Day since 2004*, said Tom Kloza, global head of energy analysis for Oil Price Information Service.




.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 23, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...


The blame is implied.

More:



PoliticalChic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like the OP is getting ripped off...gas prices are the lowest they've been in a while here in SoCal.
> ...


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Gas prices to fall below $2 for Thanksgiving
> 
> Thanksgiving travelers will pay less for gasoline than they have in more than a decade.
> The average price of unleaded gasoline is expected to hit $1.99 on Thanksgiving, GasBuddy.com analysts reported.
> ...


Thank you, Mr. President.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 23, 2015)

A common response of Conservatives on this thread has been.....How does Obama control the price of gasoline?

Simple.........Socialism

As our conservative posters continually point out, Obama is our first Socialist President
As a Socialist, Obama can set any price he wants


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



We've always had a strong economy. Obama is sending us deeper into debt. But you will never acknowledge that fact.

Thank Obama’s Fed for a Weaker U.S. Economy


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 23, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




Only to those that are incapable of critical thinking.


----------



## Fueri (Nov 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> A common response of Conservatives on this thread has been.....How does Obama control the price of gasoline?
> 
> Simple.........Socialism
> 
> ...




I imagine that if his Cap and Trade and other global warming initiatives had made it through congress we'd be hearing the libs ask:  "how does Obama control the price of gasoline?"

next time anyone fills up at the pump and gets all happy, they should hug a republican for putting the brakes on that while the economy was in the dumper. 

that is if you can get your arms around the old, angry, white, fat, xenophobic, mysongonistic, racist dude filling up his Mercedez Benz of course.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 23, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


 
Deficits don't matter....Dick Cheney told me so

Cheap Obamagas matters


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Nov 23, 2015)

g5000 said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > Is Obama in charge when the stock market tanks too? Wow! Some of the Liberal "thinking" is unbelievable. Obama gas? Seriously? Sounds like you may have some man-love issues that need attention, STAT.
> ...



So that's PROOF he's responsible for gas prices being low? Because you read that on a message board too? Low-information voter much?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I didn't say anything about deficits you illiterate fuck.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 23, 2015)

Fueri said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > A common response of Conservatives on this thread has been.....How does Obama control the price of gasoline?
> ...


 
Damn....look at the Republicans getting on the bandwagon for cheap Obamagas

Same Republicans who told us gas would rise over $6 a gallon if we reelected Obama


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 23, 2015)

LOL!




Grampa Murked U said:


> I would give him credit had he actually done something to drive down the prices but he hasn't has he? If so what. And I sincerely care about the cost of oil because it costs me about 90 bucks every 3 days to fuel my vehicle.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 23, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 23, 2015)

Oil has always been the primary reason gas prices move up and down. The price of a gallon is $41 and has tested $40 recently. Goldman Sachs has said there is a 50% chance the price of crude will drop to $20. Jeffrey Currie, head of commodities research at the bank, recently forecast that “the global surplus of oil is bigger than it previously thought and that failure to reduce production fast enough may require prices to fall near $20 a barrel to clear the glut. Prices may touch that level when stockpiles are filled to capacity, forcing producers in some areas to cut output,”according to Bloomberg.
Gas prices do not drop in lockstep with oil, but the relationship between the two is very close. *If oil hits $20, gas could touch $1 in the states which have the cheapest gas today.*


Read more: The Case for $1 Gas - 24/7 Wall St. http://247wallst.com/energy-economy/2015/11/23/the-case-for-1-


Thanks President Obama


----------



## Fueri (Nov 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





everyone likes cheap gas, except the global warming folks, of course, cause people drive their little horseless carriages all over the place.  wait, isn't Obama one of those.  Wasn't he a Cap this, Trade that, cost of electricity will necessarily skyrocket kinda guy?  

I'm sure most people love cheap gas, so just remember to hug a republican at the pump.....and keep your hands off his wallet while doing so you dirty thieving democrats!  lol.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Again for your retarded and dishonest ass, I never mentioned deficits. You do know there is a difference between deficits and debt, don't you?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 23, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


 
Lets see....
Deficits add up to debt

Voters don't care about either....They care about cheap Obamagas!


----------



## g5000 (Nov 23, 2015)

Here was a very common meme going around a few years ago:


ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> Average price of gas was $1.89 on Jan 26 2009.
> 
> When have we seen gas prices like that under this administration?


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Nov 23, 2015)

Well, since Presidents are responsible for gas prices - you Liberals must really love Richard Nixon. 36-cents-per-gallon under his regime! And the nice thing about Nixon - he didn't start as nearly as many illegal wars as Obama has. 
Who'da thunk Liberals would adore Nixon. 
Thanks for the insight!


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 23, 2015)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Well, since Presidents are responsible for gas prices - you Liberals must really love Richard Nixon. 36-cents-per-gallon under his regime! And the nice thing about Nixon - he didn't start as nearly as many illegal wars as Obama has.
> Who'da thunk Liberals would adore Nixon.
> Thanks for the insight!


 
Nixon is dead...invading Cambodia was illegal

He has nothing to do with the price of Obamagas


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 23, 2015)

Remember when the left mocked us for saying gas would hit 5 bucks by election day? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

$5            .

We are looking at $1 a gallon by election day


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The deficit is a measure of a single year’s shortfall, the difference between what the government takes in and what it spends.

The debt is all the money that is owed.

Thanks for admitting you were dishonest in your response to Obama driving us deeper into debt.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 23, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


 
No shit Sherlock........what does that have to do with the price of Obamagas?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nothing. However, it has a lot to do with your dishonesty.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 23, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


 
No LIE

$1.83 Obamagas over the weekend


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Nov 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > Well, since Presidents are responsible for gas prices - you Liberals must really love Richard Nixon. 36-cents-per-gallon under his regime! And the nice thing about Nixon - he didn't start as nearly as many illegal wars as Obama has.
> ...



I'm trying to grasp the stupidity of your posts and I am unable. They are beyond stupid it seems.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank you President Obama for bringing us lower gasoline prices.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





It was $1.69 here.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 23, 2015)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...


 
Managed to work stupid in twice....what are you?  Third grade?
Need to upgrade your vocabulary pal


----------



## Dan Daly (Nov 23, 2015)

While I simply loved buying gas for a 1.71 yesterday, I also know how many people are now out of work because of the low prices...both from the industry and the industries that supply them.  More people on unemployment and welfare and more kids having to do without, but hey, at least they don't have to spend as much on gas, right?


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Nov 23, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Here was a very common meme going around a few years ago:
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> ...



Hate to tell ya, according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics the national average for the price of gas in October is at its lowest during the year of 2015 at $2.35.  Are you going to tell us how the economy is just booming under President Obama next?  lol


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 23, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> While I simply loved buying gas for a 1.71 yesterday, I also know how many people are now out of work because of the low prices...both from the industry and the industries that supply them.  More people on unemployment and welfare and more kids having to do without, but hey, at least they don't have to spend as much on gas, right?


link? kthanks


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Nov 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nope. Actually, I was finished with all my formal education roughly 20 years ago, just prior-to retiring from the Navy. I even surprised myself and got an MA degree - and I couldn't have done it without an outstanding civilian (African American) woman overseas in Japan who worked in educational services. She pushed the hell out of us, God bless her. You're right. I'm probably not the smartest guy out there. Pretty good with my hands. I rebuilt an aircraft engine 20 years ago, and can you believe it - the damned thing is still flying! I can fix a lot of things, but unfortunately, I can't fix stupid son. You're going to have to find someone else/someplace else to get that.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 23, 2015)

Don't take my Obamagas away from me.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 23, 2015)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Here was a very common meme going around a few years ago:
> ...



Stock Market up from 6600 to 17800......BOOM
Unemployment drops from 10% to 5%........BOOM
10 million new jobs.......BOOM
$30 trillion in additional household wealth.......BOOM
Best economy on the planet.....BOOM


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


That pretty much sums it up. Thank you Barack.


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> While I simply loved buying gas for a 1.71 yesterday, I also know how many people are now out of work because of the low prices...both from the industry and the industries that supply them.  More people on unemployment and welfare and more kids having to do without, but hey, at least they don't have to spend as much on gas, right?


You sound like a conservative. Here, in reality...

Lowest number of Americans receiving unemployment benefits in 14 years

... and that was a year ago when the unemployment rate was 5.7%.

There were 18 milion people out of work who wanted a job when Bush left office. Today, with a civilian noninstitutional population growth of 17 million, there are 14 million out of work but wanting a job.


----------



## Dan Daly (Nov 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > While I simply loved buying gas for a 1.71 yesterday, I also know how many people are now out of work because of the low prices...both from the industry and the industries that supply them.  More people on unemployment and welfare and more kids having to do without, but hey, at least they don't have to spend as much on gas, right?
> ...



You people who are either blinded by your partisan blinders and attempt to categorize everyone else through them amuse me.

Fact: The lower price of oil has decreased the rig-count and the number of shale-oil producers in the US because at these prices, they cannot make a profit or service their debt (some of these businesses run on nothing but rolling over debt). This has resulted in layoffs and job loss in the industry.  It's not rocket science.

Fact: When an industry like oil/gas takes a hit, all those who provide goods and services to those industries also take a hit. Duh, again, not rocket scienct.

Fact: Those who loose their employment resulting from these price levels can either try to wait it out using savings and/or unemployment benefits, or try finding employment in other industries.  Some will also start taking food-stamps and other assistance like WIC

Fact: The vast majority of the jobs "created" in this "recovery" have been part-time or menial service industry jobs.  (You want fries with that, dude?) The jobs being lost were "boom" jobs that were relatively well-paying.  

What is unfactual or politically partisan about those above facts?

Idiocrats, meet em everywhere.


----------



## Dan Daly (Nov 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Stock Market up from 6600 to 17800......BOOM
> Unemployment drops from 10% to 5%........BOOM
> 10 million new jobs.......BOOM
> $30 trillion in additional household wealth.......BOOM
> Best economy on the planet.....BOOM



Then your alarm clock goes off and you have to wake up, shit, shower & shave and go back out into the real world.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 24, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


 
More economics for retards

The oil industry has always been boom or bust. In boom years, great paying jobs open up and there is money to be made. In bust years, the jobs dry up.

We are under no obligation to pay high gas prices just so oil workers make money. But we all know who really makes the money during boom years and it ain't the workers

You want us to pay more for our Obamagas so that oil billionaires will make more money


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 24, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Stock Market up from 6600 to 17800......BOOM
> ...


 
Point out a single inaccuracy


----------



## Dan Daly (Nov 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Not inaccurate...but not relevant to main street or reality...unless you are one of the fat cats?  Are you a fat cat?






are you a white fat cat?










but hey, debt is wealth, right?





Oh, and this one is good...





lots of great jobs created too...if you like working part time


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 24, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


 
Are you complaining about distribution of wealth?


----------



## Dan Daly (Nov 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'm complaining about theft of wealth, the destruction of the American middle class and the cover-up of such by hacks like you who peddle propaganda, bread and circuses.  

I probably don't fit into one of the neat political boxes that partisan hacks like you obsess about putting everyone into.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 24, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


 
What does that have to do with $1.87 Obamagas?


----------



## Dan Daly (Nov 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Just answering your question...I already addressed the price of gas earlier...you're the one posting all the rosy rigged numbers that don't equate to the reality of life in America.  Wait, don't tell me, you aren't in America, you're inside the Oz-like land of the Beltway, right?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 24, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


 
Your attempts to deflect attention away from $1.87 Obamagas are noted


----------



## Dan Daly (Nov 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The deflection is yours...I've already stated how my wallet loves it, but other folks may not due to job/business loss as a result of the low price of oil....but like most partisan hacks, you choose to ignore it.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I know loads of people who are set up for life because of big oil, they made/making enough in a few years to retire on. They were smart enough to invest in other things while working for big oil, even making more.

Anyway here is why gas prices are down...


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 24, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


 
Seems like the Unemployment rate keeps dropping.....5% unemployment and $1.87 Obamagas

Thanks President Obama!


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 24, 2015)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


 
You actually believe that propaganda?

Obamagas is cheap because President Obama wants it that way


----------



## Rustic (Nov 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## Rustic (Nov 24, 2015)

Big oil technology is awesome, makes for more and cheaper oil...


----------



## Dan Daly (Nov 24, 2015)

Rustic said:


> I know loads of people who are set up for life because of big oil, they made/making enough in a few years to retire on. They were smart enough to invest in other things while working for big oil, even making more.
> 
> Anyway here is why gas prices are down...



What is retarded is thinking that just because some folks made out well, that others, including many of the the guys and gals doing all the grunt work, shared in that success. 

I don't want us to pay more for crap...so don't put words in my mouth, dipstick.  I am just stating the facts, that the low price of oil has caused havoc in our domestic oil production industry.  Stating facts doesn't automagically translate into wishing for anything, unless you are just another partisan hack trying to make a little spin.


----------



## Dan Daly (Nov 24, 2015)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


----------



## auditor0007 (Nov 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



$1.87?  You're getting ripped off.  I paid $1.54 last night.


----------



## Dan Daly (Nov 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You ignored this one too.  How come Americans households are making less money with this alleged low unemployment rate than they were in 2009 when the unemployment rate was much higher?  Thank you President Obama....screw us some more, please!


----------



## Rustic (Nov 24, 2015)

I still know loads of people making much more on the rigs in North Dakota, Montana and Wyoming than they could ever anywhere else, many are just out of high school and some just out of college. 
Although most around here work in the coal mines in Wyoming, two weeks on and two weeks off schedule, six figure pay starting out . The best possible benefits, triple pay for overtime and working on holidays, Travel pay also.

By far the largest employment around here.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 24, 2015)

Rustic said:


> I still know loads of people making much more on the rigs in North Dakota, Montana and Wyoming than they could ever anywhere else, many are just out of high school and some just out of college.
> Although most around here work in the coal mines in Wyoming, two weeks on and two weeks off schedule, six figure pay starting out . The best possible benefits, triple pay for overtime and working on holidays, Travel pay also.
> 
> By far the largest employment around here.


Meaning...?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 24, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


So you're arguing FOR higher gas prices?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## konradv (Nov 24, 2015)

Lowest price I've seen in the Baltimore area, $1.939.  Love that Obamagas!


----------



## auditor0007 (Nov 24, 2015)

Rustic said:


> I still know loads of people making much more on the rigs in North Dakota, Montana and Wyoming than they could ever anywhere else, many are just out of high school and some just out of college.
> Although most around here work in the coal mines in Wyoming, two weeks on and two weeks off schedule, six figure pay starting out . The best possible benefits, triple pay for overtime and working on holidays, Travel pay also.
> 
> By far the largest employment around here.



They should pay those people well.  Very few people can work those jobs for their entire working lives as they are extremely demanding physically.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 24, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


 
Household wealth is up $30 Trillion since Obama took office

Looks like we need some redistribution of wealth .....I don't see many Republicans running on the issue


----------



## Dan Daly (Nov 24, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No, I am simply pointing out that silver linings can contain dark clouds.


----------



## Dan Daly (Nov 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Who's household?  Anyone here who is seeing big gains in their wealth since 2009, raise your hands.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 24, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


 
Raising mine high

Retirement portfolio has tripled, bought a second house....

Thanks President Obama!


----------



## Dan Daly (Nov 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Thanks for confirming that Obama is helping the fat cats...everyone else, not so much.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 24, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


 
Must be something wrong with you
Stock market has nearly tripled....how did you not take advantage of that?
Real Estate prices are low and mortgage rates are at record lows...great time to buy


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Nov 24, 2015)

National debt spikes $578 billion in three weeks BOOM!


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 24, 2015)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> National debt spikes $578 billion in three weeks BOOM!


 
Debt doesn't matter

Cheap Obamagas matters


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Nov 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > National debt spikes $578 billion in three weeks BOOM!
> ...



I'm sorry, I don't deal with morons much. In my daily life, I am able to avoid them, altogether in most cases. Usually, it only takes a few words during a simple conversation (i.e., "I asked for a Diet Coke friend)" with one of them to determine their level of ignorance.  Once that level is determined, I can either engage, or depart their pattern of lunacy. So my "parenting skills" with inbreds like this are a little rusty. Therefore, I apologize, I'm sorry I can't reply to your response - I am still trying to ascertain at what level you are able to comprehend a sentence and reply with some degree of literacy. Please allow me some time to adjust and respond accordingly. I appreciate your patience.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


Say what?? Since the beginning of 2010 when the job recovery began, we've gained over 11 million jobs. Part time Jobs *decreased * over that same period by 300,000 jobs, so where the fuck do you come up with saying "the vast majority" of those jobs were "part time??"

But I did get a good laugh at you blindly posting nonsensical partisan talking points right after accusing others of being blinded by partisanship, so thanks for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And I take it by you not responding to what I posted, your plan is to just ignore how I showed you unemployment benefits were at a 14 year low a year ago after you falsely claimed there are "more people on unemployment?"


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 24, 2015)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...


 
With each post you reveal yourself as yet another moron who takes this thread seriously
Sucker born every minute

Who  is next?


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


----------



## g5000 (Nov 24, 2015)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> National debt spikes $578 billion in three weeks BOOM!


Good job, Republican Congress.  BOOM!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Nov 24, 2015)

You people are nutz.


----------



## Dan Daly (Nov 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Those numbers are total bulltwinkle, and if you don't know it, you're just as dumb as the other ignorant morons who think with their partisan panties rather than with their brains.






whoopsie...try again, tool.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Nov 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



"Seriously" for this thread was never a consideration. I mean, really now. To assert Obama is responsible for lower gas prices would be as ridiculous as asserting Hitler is responsible for world peace. The two are simply not interchangeable, nor conceivable, nor amusing (at least to anyone above mild-retardation). Perhaps you can give it another whirl on your next attempt at being witty? Just food for thought. If you're capable of an independent thought, vs. cutting and pasting cartoons, etc. Thanks!


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 24, 2015)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...


 
Of course Obama is responsible for the price of Obamagas...that is what Presidents do

Clinton gave us 99 cent gas
Bush gave us $4 a gallon gas

Obama gives us $1.83 Obamagas


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Nov 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nixon gave us 32-cent gas. You sticking with stupidity?


----------



## Dan Daly (Nov 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Of course Obama is responsible for the price of Obamagas...that is what Presidents do



Now that's f'ing funny!  So you say Obama was also responsible when gas was back around 4 bucks a gallon a few years ago?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 24, 2015)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...


 
Nixon is dead and I paid 28 cents


----------



## Dan Daly (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Nov 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Thanks. On a different note, as a new guy here, I am going to investigate my options as a registered user and look into an ignore feature in my preferences to block out idiots. If you don't hear from me again, you'll know I was successful in finding that option. Merry Christmas.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
Only Conservatives lost money under Obama...they did it out of spite


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 24, 2015)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...


 
Upper righthand side of the screen you will see your name. Click on it and you will get a drop down with "People You Ignore"

Hasta la vista pussy


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


Moron... I gave you the links to my numbers... *the Bureau of Labor Statistics. *

BOOM!


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2015)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...


You got robbed .... it was only 18¢ when FDR was president.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


Just so they could bitch and moan about him.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 
How else can they claim the economy bombed?


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2015)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...


Just remember,  the posters you put on ignore can still see your posts ... so while you won't be able to see it, they'll still be making fun of what you write.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 24, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


Which is what exactly? Spell out the dark cloud you're referring to.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Daly (Nov 24, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Are you really this dense...or are you just having a hard time following because you are on some tiny device?

Low price of gas....good for me...silver lining.  Low price of oil, caused job loss in domestic oil production industry...dark cloud.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 24, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


How many middle class workers has your dark cloud affected negatively? Thanks for answering BTW.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Daly (Nov 24, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Dunno, since I am not into categorizing people.  What "class" would you consider all those folks who work in the oil production industry...mainly the rough necks and others doing the grunt work who are the first to get laid off?  How about the folks who work in all the supporting industries?   I think I posted a graph showing the decline in rig count...over the last year or so...what do you suppose all the folks who worked on or worked for companies supporting those rigs are doing right now?

Edit: here's the url to the image with the rig count graph - 
http://static4.businessinsider.com/image/558d8657ecad047748daa49f-1200-900/oil-rig-chart-6-26-15.png


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


Again, no answer.  Why do you keep running away from your rightwing talking points every time I squash them?

Here are more numbers from the BLS since the start of the job recovery at the start of 2010....

Full-time jobs .... +11,465,000 
Part-time jobs .... -294,000


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


Holyfuckingshit! 

The same poster who showed a graph in post #2634 of _*low income* consumer confidence_ now says in post #2646 that he doesn't categorize people.



Seriously?


----------



## Dan Daly (Nov 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Uh I posted a graph, I didn't create the categories.  Is this your rebuttal? Seriously?  Might as well just wave a white flag, dipstick.


----------



## Dan Daly (Nov 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



If you don't see the answer in that graph, I'm sorry, I can't cure stupid.   BLS...LOLZ. gonna quote the tooth fairy next?


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


Ummm... *you* posted it here. Are you not responsible for what you post?? Shirking personal responsibility;  typical for a conservative. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And that's not a white flag ... it's a hanky. You can use it to cry into...

Consumer Board consumer confidence index (present situation):

January, 2009 ... 29.7
October, 2015 ... 108.1​


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 24, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


You sure you don't categorize people?

Why would you say a thing like that anyway? Are you a self-proclaimed Independent?
Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


What I see is you posting a graph which plays with the figured by using moving averages because the actual figures prove that you lied

You said the vast majority of jobs in the recovery were part time. Of course, that's simply not possible in a job market which produced a *decrease* of 300,000 part time jobs; while at the same time, *increased* full time jobs by 11.5 million. You can't deal which the actual figures, so you _tried_ yo hide these numbers by using averages.


----------



## Dan Daly (Nov 24, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



No, I don't categorize people...I take them as they are, based on their actions and words. That's not to say that I don't use colorful rhetoric in political venues...when in Rome....

I have to wonder why you avoided asking the questions I asked.  Maybe you got stuck on the first sentence and didn't see them?  OK, here they are again.   

What "class" would you consider all those folks who work in the oil production industry...mainly the rough necks and others doing the grunt work who are the first to get laid off?  How about the folks who work in all the supporting industries?  I think I posted a graph showing the decline in rig count...over the last year or so...what do you suppose all the folks who worked on or worked for companies supporting those rigs are doing right now?


----------



## Dan Daly (Nov 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The real numbers disagree...but stick with your cooked BLM numbers...cooking the books is all that is holding your fantasies together...and just like in 2008, I'm going to have to be impolite and laugh at your dumb asses when your fantasies explode in your faces.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


Now this is fucking awesome!

You posted a chart produced by dshort.com and you're claiming the BLS numbers are bullshit ....

.... soooo ....

... the logical next question is ...

... *what was the source for the dshort.com chart you posted?*


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 24, 2015)

$1.64 for gas in Bentonville, Ar..


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Nov 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Actually those full-time numbers can be very misleading. You can have a company hire more full-time employees than is necessary, anticipating that some will eventually quit. You can also have an individual work full-time quit, and try another full-time job the following month, but you would have us believe that your "figures" mean there must be more individuals that are working full-time.

Now with regard to the unemployment figures, here is a little known fact as why simply quoting the latest unemployment number can be misleading.
Those unemployment numbers don't include

Unemployed workers who have exhausted their benefits.
Unemployed workers who have not yet earned benefit rights (such as new entrants or reentrants to the labor force).
Disqualified workers whose unemployment is considered to have resulted from their own actions rather than from economic conditions; for example, a worker fired for misconduct on the job.
Otherwise eligible unemployed persons who do not file for benefits.
Because of these and other limitations, statistics on insured unemployment cannot be used as a measure of _total_ unemployment in the United States. Over the past decade, only about one-third of the total unemployed, on average, received regular UI benefits.

So you can quote only one statistical figure as your basis for proving the economy is doing well and improving, but unless you are willing to take into consideration other factors which play a part in revealing the overall picture of the economy, you'll only look like a complete idiot in doing so.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 24, 2015)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


11 MILLION full time jobs?

Why don't you just admit the economy has been strong?


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Nov 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



If your effort is to mislead others based off that one figure, go right ahead. Can you prove to me these are long term full time jobs, and not just one that can only provide 3 or 4 months worth of employment? How about you convince me of THOSE figures. Surely you know better than to put all your eggs into one basket.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 24, 2015)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> ...



Oh...I forgot...the economy must fail

Continue with your fantasies


----------



## Dan Daly (Nov 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The same numbers...presented to reflect some shred of reality rather than to distort reality as your presentation attempts.  Duh.

The "real" numbers come from things like the Baltic Dry index, the price of energy, the real unemployment numbers etc..without the filters of government applied.   

Did ya ever wonder how people gauged their economic well-being before the government started telling them?   Of course not..you probably can't make change without a cash register or tell the weather without the weather channel.   I guess that's how some of us managed to avoid disaster in 2008, when you same bozos were telling us how great things were.  You can spin it anyway you want, but we were right, you were comfortably ignorant...and it's gonna play out the same way again.  Bank on it.


----------



## Dan Daly (Nov 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Sure thing Senator McCain.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Nov 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That's why you only allow one source of statistics for your information.  Afraid you may have a bit of trouble proving this is long term employment you are referring to? Let's say the job only can provide three months worth of work, after which the worker hasn't earned enough to open a new unemployment claim. Surely you're smart enough to figure out what happens. Why do you think an economist has to go by more than one source of information to get an overall picture of the economy?


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2015)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


Umm ... it doesn't really matter how many times a full time individual quits one job and takes another -- such an individual still counts as only one full time employee in the link I provided. We are up 11.5 million full time jobs over the last 6 years.

That's the number.

Anyone posting anything else is only trying to minimize that.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2015)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> ...


No matter how you shake it, we are up 11.5 million jobs since the recovery. We are currently in the unprecedented 68th (and still counting) consecutive month of continuous growth in the private sector. Shattering the old record of 51 consecutive months under Clinton.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Nov 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



To include in those instances where an individual has a gap in full-time employment? Can you show me where it actually states among those numbers used?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 24, 2015)

Looking at $1.50 Obamagas by Christmas

I can hardly wait for some of that Hillarygas


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


Alright! I knew this was fucking awesome! Was I right or was I right?

So you're posting ... wait for it .......... *numbers from BLS*




But wait ..... didn't you say ...........  *"BLS...LOLZ. gonna quote the tooth fairy next?"* ..... and ...... *"The real numbers disagree...but stick with your cooked BLM numbers...cooking the books is all that is holding your fantasies together."*

So why are you posting numbers YOU BELIEVE are bullshit??? 

.... and what did the tooth fairy leave under your pillow?


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2015)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> ...


What gap do you mean? If someone was working full time but is now in between jobs, they would be considered as unemployed or not in the labor force. Either way, they wouldn't be employed.

There are 11.5 million additional employed people than there were 6 years ago. 11.5 million people who are currently employed.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Nov 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Again, you have to prove these are long term employment. Those who are considered full time but are only needed for 3 months, those that are among a group that's "overhired" to compensate for those that may quit or seasonal ... that figure you have does not  prove we are in a strong economy. You have to be a complete idiot to rely on one statistical figure to prove if we are in a strong economy, just like unemployment numbers alone don't tell the whole story.  You can have an individual not qualify for unemployment based on their own actions, because they have exhausted all their benefits, or they have not earned enough to qualify them for a new claim. If we are in such a strong economy, why does the Feds wait so long to feel comfortable in raising interest rates? You don't know jack of what you are talking about Faun.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2015)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> ...


In terms of the health of the job market, what do you think it means when people stay at their jobs longer? What does long term employment mean to you?


----------



## theHawk (Nov 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...


What law did he sign, or executive decree, to bring gas prices down?

Or was it Obama-magic that came through again?


----------



## theHawk (Nov 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The Republican Congress too?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 25, 2015)

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


 
Conservatives are so naive when it comes to the pricing of Obamagas

Don't you realize Obama is a Socialist?  That is what you conservatives have been telling us for seven years. Socialists set the means of production and the price....but you probably knew that

Are you now going to claim that Obama is not a Socialist?


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Nov 25, 2015)

Faun said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



What does it mean when you work full time but the company only has need of you for 3 months? What about the company that overhired because they experience a high turn around and anticipate that those they employ will  either will not work out or quit? Relying on only one set of figures does not equate to an overall picture of the strength of the economy. I don't know how many times I have to explain that to you for you to understand. How many economists actually rely on job numbers alone and think they know enough to accurately determine how this country is doing? I just sat and explained how those numbers can be misleading, as well as what unemployment numbers don't account for .... get a clue.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2015)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> ...


That didn't answer my question. All you did was repeat a previous post. How does long-term employment indicate the health of the job market? Are you saying it's better for people to remain at their jobs longer or is it worse?


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Nov 25, 2015)

Faun said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



People don't often have a choice if they can't remain employed for longer than three months. They also don't have the option to receive unemployment benefits if they don't qualify for a new claim. No ability to provide their family with health care through their employer. Maybe that individual is able to find another full-time job after two months of searching.

However, you can't provide me a breakdown on how those numbers you quoted are obtained, can you?  All you can prove is that a full-time job was provided and recorded. You could have the same individual obtain two different full-time jobs because long term employment wasn't available in their profession, and it's simply recorded as just another full-time job. Your graph can't distinguish the difference, can it? I ask again, show me a breakdown of how those numbers were recorded and obtained. Your silence on the issue explains a lot.


----------



## Dan Daly (Nov 26, 2015)

Oil Jobs Lost: 250,000 And Counting, Texas Likely To See Massive Layoffs Soon


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 26, 2015)

Imagine how many jobs would be created if we went back to $4 Bushgas?


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2015)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> ...


It's not that I'm being silent on this .... it's that you're refusing to answer my questions. Who knows why?

Again.....

How does long-term employment indicate the health of the job market? In terms of the health of the job market, are you saying it's better for people to remain at their jobs longer or is it worse?


----------



## KissMy (Nov 27, 2015)

Gas is only $1.43 at Circle K, 1700 SH-34 S IH-20 E, Terrell, TX 75160


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2015)

Faun said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


_<crickets>_


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Is Obama in charge when the stock market tanks too?


Silly wingnut - the stock market doesn't tank under President Obama! (praise be unto Him!)


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Gasoline needs to go back to at least 3 bucks a gallon.


Why?  So that you finally have something to criticize him over?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


What "poor economy"?  DOW at record highs, Gas at 11 year lows, unemployment at near-record lows.  When it was almost this low under Bush, conservatives considered it "full employment".

*FULL EMPLOYMENT:
*
*The state that occurs when all of the economy's resources are engaged in the production of output. In practice, an economy is considered to be at full employment when the unemployment rate is around 5 to 5 1/2 percent and the capacity utilization rate of capital is about 85 percent. This is one of the five economic goals and three macroeconomic goals.*​


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Low fuel prices are forcing oil companies to lay off thousands of people.








If the whole country got in shape you would be bitching about weight loss center employees being out of work, and doctors not having enough patients to maintain their lifestyle.

You wingnuts are pathetic, and obviously hate America.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> we already see higher insurance rates


Due to Big Pharma constantly raising the price of medicines.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/26/us/politics/drug-lobbyist-discomfort-over-pfizers-leaving-us.html

Those arguments are losing traction in Washington, *where rising drug costs are an important reason for increasing premiums under the Affordable Care Act, veteran industry lobbyists said.

“Lawmakers are now telling us that they’re being pounded at home by voters who can’t afford our prices,” said one of the industry’s top lobbyists.*

“These people are angry. And it’s not easy for people on the Hill to support us in that environment. And now with this Pfizer thing? I think we’re going to have to start getting used to losing.”​


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> After the Great Bush Recession of 2008, our Messiah has brought this country to being the strongest economy on earth
> 
> Thanks President Obama!


Praise be unto Him!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Gas prices to fall below $2 for Thanksgiving
> 
> Thanksgiving travelers will pay less for gasoline than they have in more than a decade.
> The average price of unleaded gasoline is expected to hit $1.99 on Thanksgiving, GasBuddy.com analysts reported.
> ...


ObamaGas™ is $1.78 where I am in Georgia!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...


The economy is roaring and ObamaGas™ is cheap because of the _Confidence Factor_.  People know that with Obama in charge, America grows stronger, and her citizens grow more secure.

Thank you, President Obama (praise be unto Him!)


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

Fueri said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...


Don't be silly - Republicans have absolutely nothing to do with cheap ObamaGas™.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


What was the deficit on the day Obama took office, and what is it today?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Here was a very common meme going around a few years ago:
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> ...


And it was a dishonest meme, to boot, since it was the Bush Financial Crash that cratered the demand for gas, causing it to be so low.

But conservatives are inherently dishonest, so whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Well, since Presidents are responsible for gas prices - you Liberals must really love Richard Nixon. 36-cents-per-gallon under his regime! And the nice thing about Nixon - he didn't start as nearly as many illegal wars as Obama has.
> Who'da thunk Liberals would adore Nixon.
> Thanks for the insight!


Nixon was a helluva lot better than the doddering stooge Reagan, or the know-nothing Bush.

How much was a Cadillac when Nixon first took office?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...


Don't blame us because you don't understand economics.  Read a book instead of listening to Havana Ted or Poor Sarah.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> While I simply loved buying gas for a 1.71 yesterday, I also know how many people are now out of work because of the low prices...both from the industry and the industries that supply them.  More people on unemployment and welfare and more kids having to do without, but hey, at least they don't have to spend as much on gas, right?


Stop quitting cigarettes, America!  You're putting tobacco farmers out of work!

Think of THE CHILDREN!!!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Here was a very common meme going around a few years ago:
> ...


The numbers already tell us that: 5% unemployment!

Thank you, President Obama (praise be unto Him!)


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


We Liberals have succeeded in TAKING OUR COUNTRY BACK!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Fact: The lower price of oil has decreased the rig-count and the number of shale-oil producers in the US because at these prices, they cannot make a profit or service their debt (some of these businesses run on nothing but rolling over debt).


If a family handled their finances like that they would go bankrupt.

Isn't that the argument conservatives make when talking about the Federal Government, and the debt limit?  Don't they compare it to a family sitting around the kitchen table?

Well, now you can choke on it.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> unless you are one of the fat cats? Are you a fat cat?


Are you a hypocritical conservative?  Why, yes.  yes, you are:

Fat cats? Obama needs to stop the name calling


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> I am just stating the facts, that the low price of oil has caused havoc in our domestic oil production industry.


Good!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


Cheap ObamaGas™ means more money in middle class pockets!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And as we learned earlier, Nixon gave us 43 cent gas!

Thank you, President Nixon!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Nixon gave us 32-cent gas. You sticking with stupidity?


Even better!

Thank you, President Nixon!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Of course Obama is responsible for the price of Obamagas...that is what Presidents do
> ...


No, that's what Republicans said.

Do try to pay attention!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Dunno, since I am not into categorizing people.


Stephen Colbert doesn't see what color people are, either!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> $1.64 for gas in Bentonville, Ar..


Awesome!  Of course, the downside is...Arkansas!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


He is blessed, and chosen by God.

How do you not see that?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 28, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Texas Likely To See Massive Layoffs Soon


I could care less.  They want to secede, and have done everything they could to make Obama fail, hence make America fail.

Payback's a bitch.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 28, 2015)

Can you imagine if they had succeeded in seceding?  We'd be bailing them out right now.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Nov 28, 2015)

Faun said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




What your not educated enough to understand is the EMPLOYER often determines how long you are to be employed. If the job market doesn't reflect a "need" for you to be employed for more than a few months, then you get laid off for a lack of work and the need for you to be employed. You response is based on this assumption, that if an individual can find full-time employment but it's not long term that somehow it's still a strong economic indicator because he can always try and seek out other work?  I can't sit down an explain to you terms like "job market", if you don't have a grasp of the basics on how the economy works.

At least I will sit and explain a graph or a set of figures, like unemployment, breaking it down to what it means.. what it covers and what's not included. Perhaps this is why you consistently avoid doing the same when you are called out on it, because perhaps you aren't as knowledge on economic issues as you'd like everyone else to think you are. I'm not going to waist my time conversing with someone who posts figures they can't explain, with a breakdown source of how those numbers are derived that you can't produce.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 28, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Likely To See Massive Layoffs Soon
> ...



Low cost Obamagas is Obamas payback to Texas

First Jade Helm and now Obamagas

Remember all those jobs Rick Perry claimed he created?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 28, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > $1.64 for gas in Bentonville, Ar..
> ...


I occasionally go down there to do jobs...


----------



## Fueri (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks Obama for making OPEC increase output.  One bow to the Saudi King and voila!  

Whoda thunk it would be that easy....


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 28, 2015)

Fueri said:


> Thanks Obama for making OPEC increase output.  One bow to the Saudi King and voila!
> 
> Whoda thunk it would be that easy....



Bush kissed the guy and held his hand and we ended up with $4 a gallon


----------



## Fueri (Nov 28, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Obama for making OPEC increase output.  One bow to the Saudi King and voila!
> ...



So now we know he's not big into hand holding.  More of a "get your head down there" kinda guy....


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 28, 2015)

Fueri said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...



Bush held his hand and kissed the Saudi King to reward him for the 17 Saudi hijackers on 9-11


----------



## Fueri (Nov 28, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




And Obama just wanted to get his head down there


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


The valuation of my home has increased about 75% under Obama. Under Bush, it fell considerably.


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2015)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> ...


Called out on what? Despite me asking multiple times, I still can't get you to say if it's better or worse for people to be staying at their jobs longer. Are you avoiding answering because you don't know?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 28, 2015)

Faun said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



My 401 Obamaplan also tripled in value


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 28, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


^ that

CrusaderFrank


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Nov 28, 2015)

Faun said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I answered your question multiple times, as the length of employment is dependent on the needs of the employer based on there being a need on the job market. It's the private sectors ability to provide a service, and it's marketability to create a need that allows the employer to furnish jobs. 

You see, I'm not the one who opened the discussion on this thread based on a graph, without the ability to provide any statistical breakdown of what those results are based on. Am I really surprised? No, it's been expected. Your knowledge on the subject has been made quite clear based on your limited discussions here. Perhaps you will dig a little deeper and develops a basic of understanding on the subject, before you start throwing out graphs to which you can't explain. At least show us  you can explain and understand information behind those figures, such as a clear indication as to how the data was collected and details as to what those numbers actually specifically represents.:Other than that, I will leave my discussions towards those who have a little more knowledge on the subject.


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2015)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> ...


No, you're not actually answering what I'm asking. Let's try it this way... just answer, (a) or (b) ....

In terms of indicating the health of the job market, employees staying at their jobs longer is:

A) better

B) worse

No wordy explanations necessary. Just select (a) or (b)...


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 29, 2015)

It went down again!








Thank you, President Obama (praise be unto Him!)


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## KissMy (Nov 30, 2015)

Oil companies & traders are using Enron scams to raise oil & gas prices. They have slowed the tanker fleets & rented hundreds of tankers to create flotillas of offshore oil storage. They have more than 100m barrels of crude oil and heavy fuels stored way out as sea where it wont be counted in inventory. This ties up oil transport ships creating bottlenecks driving prices.up.

They are also creating refinery outages, infrastructure hiccups and delays to strangle oil flowing to consumers to raise prices in the face of the largest oil glut in history which should normally mean the lowest prices in history.  David Wech, managing director of JBC Energy said *“As we move closer to capacity that is creating more infrastructure hiccups and delays in the oil market, leading to more oil being backed out on to the water.”*

Patrick Rodgers, the chief executive of Euronav, one of the world’s biggest listed tanker companies, said oil glut was so severe traders were asking ships to go slow to help them manage storage levels. *“Tanker shipping has never been a delay business and all of a sudden there are delays everywhere,” *said Mr Rodgers

“We are being kept at relatively low speeds. The owners of the oil are not in a hurry to get their cargoes. They are managing their storage capacity by keeping ships at a certain speed.”


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Oh well. Despite repeated requests for an answer to that question, shakles refuses to say. Who knows why? 

At any rate, the median number of years people remain with the same employer is currently (as of January, 2014) 4.6 years -- which is the highest it's been since at least the early 80's ...

1/1983: 3.5
1/1987: 3.4
1/1991: 3.6
1/1996: 3.8
1/1998: 3.6
1/2000: 3.5
1/2002: 3.7
1/2004: 4.0
1/2006: 4.0
1/2008: 4.1
1/2010: 4.4
1/2012: 4.6
1/2014: 4.6

Median years of tenure with current employer for employed wage and salary workers by occupation, selected years, 1983-2002
Median years of tenure with current employer for employed wage and salary workers by age and sex, selected years, 2004-2014​
... so Obama's job market is not only at full employment, not only employs more full-time folks than ever before, not only persists into the unprecedented 68th consecutive month of job growth in the private sector ... but folks are staying at their jobs longer than they have for decades.


----------



## KissMy (Dec 1, 2015)

Gasoline is only $1.54 at Shell, 2S600 IL-59, Warrenville, IL 60555

Note that is in communist high tax Illinois!!!


----------



## MarcATL (Dec 1, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Gas prices to fall below $2 for Thanksgiving
> ...


I saw it as low as $1.89 in my parts of town. I LOVE ObamaGas! It's for the children.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## konradv (Dec 1, 2015)

My biggest fear is how high Trumpgas could go, when The Donald starts insulting nearly everyone in the world.


----------



## MarcATL (Dec 1, 2015)

Faun said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> ...


The reason that rightwing radical couldn't, or refused, rather, to answer is because he has no answer that would be beneficial to him and his radical talking points.

You see, him and his ilk always need to position themselves in opposition to Obama, hence the long drawn-out pablum and clap-trap he's been spewing that makes absolutely no sense, but communicates an opposition to Obama by blaming him for something, anything... everything.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## KissMy (Dec 1, 2015)

konradv said:


> My biggest fear is how high Trumpgas could go, when The Donald starts insulting nearly everyone in the world.



Yup! Saudi's love Obama. Al Saud and other top officials showered the Obama family with more than $1.3 million in gifts throughout 2014. Plus Saudi Arabia & other OPEC countries are pumping record amounts of oil during Obama's administration just like they did under Clinton. They hated Bush's warring against good Muslims instead of killing terrorist & devaluing the US Dollars oil is sold in. The US dollar has been on a steady climb under Obama.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 1, 2015)

one more green check mark to reach 20. Who hasn't voted to thank our great President who actually delivers


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 4, 2015)

Marathon is back up to 1.95 today.  The Republicans are likely getting their sticky fingers into big oil again.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 4, 2015)

Going to fill-up my motorcycle tonight. Thanks Mr. President


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 5, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Marathon is back up to 1.95 today.  The Republicans are likely getting their sticky fingers into big oil again.


Or trying to gin up fears about "Radical Islam" again.  That's always good for an oil increase.


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 6, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Obamagas is *up ten cents in the last week*.......I actually have to pay $1.91 but it still is below $2


Even though the price of a barrel of oil FELL during that same period. And it is still falling, down $15 in the last month to under $40 a barrel, but the price of gas still rises in every gas station no matter what the name the gas is sold under. You would think some oil company would cut the price of gas to gain market share. But if they are all part of the same oil monopoly, why would they have to compete with themselves under different names for market share they already control??

Now tell me why there is no Oil Monopoly again!


----------



## rdean (Dec 6, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


Yea, Republicans took out Bin Laden despite Obama.

Oh, wait..........


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Marathon is back up to 1.95 today.  The Republicans are likely getting their sticky fingers into big oil again.


I just filled up with $1.77 Obamagas

Helps having a Democrat in the White House


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 6, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Marathon is back up to 1.95 today.  The Republicans are likely getting their sticky fingers into big oil again.
> ...


Marathon is the one that has daily updates online although it is more expensive than many gas stations here.  I like your Obamagas observations better than Marathon's but it's an indicator of how things are going here.

You're right!  Thank God we have a Dem in the WH and hopefully another will take his place.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 6, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Marathon is back up to 1.95 today.  The Republicans are likely getting their sticky fingers into big oil again.
> ...



I paid $1.61 in Tennessee on Thursday.  But coming back Friday it was up to $1.62.

The O'bama must be angry.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 16, 2015)

Looks like Obamagas is dropping just in time for Christmas

Can $1.50 Obamagas be far away?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 16, 2015)

Looks like Obamagas is dropping just in time for Christmas

Can $1.50 Obamagas be far away?


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 16, 2015)

1.66 at Costco here today.  1.69 at Speedway, Meijer, Kroger.

Comon 1.50 Obamagas!!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 16, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> 1.66 at Costco here today.  1.69 at Speedway, Meijer, Kroger.
> 
> Comon 1.50 Obamagas!!



A Festivus miracle


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 16, 2015)

It shows he loves us!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2016)

Obamagas is dropping lower than anyone could have imagined

Fill 'er up: Gasoline prices are set to tank

_The average national retail price for unleaded regular fell below $2 a gallon this week, a seven-year low. Also, new government data showing the biggest buildup in supply since 1993 sent prices in the wholesale and futures market sharply lower. That translates to cheaper prices at the pump in a matter of days. 

Retail gasoline prices could drop to "somewhere between $1.75 and $1.95" before they bottom in the next 40 days, said Tom Kloza, Oil Price Information Service's top energy analyst. According to AAA, unleaded gasoline was selling at a national average of $1.99 Wednesday. _

Thanks President Obama!


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 6, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Marathon is back up to 1.95 today.  The Republicans are likely getting their sticky fingers into big oil again.
> ...


Yes it does. From the looks of the current Repub Primary candidates, we might have a democrat in the WH for another 4-8 yrs


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 6, 2016)

Facts are facts: Democrats govern the United States much better than Republicans do.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Keep in mind that Bill Clinton had gas for 98 cents a gallon
Can't wait to see what Hillary can do


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 6, 2016)

1.78 at Speedway and Costco today.  Obamagas, yes!


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 6, 2016)

They are begging me to buy Obamagas around here it is so dirt cheap


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 7, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> They are begging me to buy Obamagas around here it is so dirt cheap



Just wait...they will be paying you to fill up with Obamagas


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 7, 2016)

Omg... 1.73 at Costco today!  Obamagas, keep that tank full.  You never know what kind of shenanigans the Rs in congress might be up to.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 7, 2016)

Bet CrusaderFrank likes his Obamagas as well though you wont here him say it


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 7, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> Bet CrusaderFrank likes his Obamagas as well though you wont here him say it



Frankie wears a disguise when he fills up with Obamagas


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 7, 2016)

I only buy gas from halliburton


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 17, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Bet CrusaderFrank likes his Obamagas as well though you wont here him say it
> ...




Obamagas, 1.44 at Costco today!


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 17, 2016)

1.40 at Costco now.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 17, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


rofl CrusaderFrank 

Wasn't sure which smiley to use as Frank57 is hating & loving Obamagas simultaneously.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> 1.40 at Costco now.


Worst President EVER


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 17, 2016)

All the rw hacks driving to fill-up their F350 Duallies are having a rough time like Y'all Qaeda in Oregon w/ their snack deficiency


----------



## Pogo (Jan 21, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> 1.40 at Costco now.



Take the last train to Clarksville, where it's $1.37  

--  and $1.29 in Virginia







 .​uhhh..... no, Dood.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 24, 2016)

Gas prices plunge 14 cents over past 2 weeks

Thank you Mr. President


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 28, 2016)

Barack, peace be upon him  , is a godsend


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2016)

Obamagas is still dropping

Best President EVER


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 28, 2016)

1.49 at Costco.  Pretty soon it's gonna be free!  Thanks, Obama.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 28, 2016)

And now...a flashback:



paulitician said:


> *Under Obama, Price of Gas Has Jumped 83 Percent,* Ground Beef 24 Percent, Bacon 22 Percent.





Manonthestreet said:


> *Gas When Bush Left Office, $1.78 -- Gas Today, $3.64* -- Highest Average Price in Calif., $4.20 Gas When Bush Left Office 1.78 -- Gas Today 3.64 -- Highest Average Price in Calif. 4.20





Duped said:


> *When Bush/Cheney left power, gas was $1.78* - the liberals cried fowl; claiming that it was so high, because of the two " oil men. " Now it is $3.64, and no blame on Obama; not a peep - liberals are full of shit!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2016)

g5000 said:


> And now...a flashback:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who says the president doesn't control the price of gas?

I love watching people smile when they fill up with Obamagas


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > And now...a flashback:
> ...


same here


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2016)

Here we are mid-summer and I just paid $1.71 for my Obamagas

Should be down to around $1.50 by the time the election comes around


----------



## healthmyths (Jul 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > And now...a flashback:
> ...




Do you know how long it takes from the time a Federal oil lease is signed to the time it actually goes into production (if oil is found!)?

DECADES!!!
" _We are unable to predict a time frame for possible production of any of the volumes we mention 
*in our fact sheet but it is likely to be many decades. *_
_It takes several years between the discovery of an oil field and the initial production from that field.  _
_Time is needed for activities such as permitting, leasing, collection of additional data (e.g., 3-D seismic), drilling exploration wells, discovering oil, drilling development wells, building surface infrastructure and pipeline, etc. in the calculation of how long it might take to achieve any of the probabilities mentioned_."
USGS FAQs - Bakken Formation - How long will it take to produce the volumes of oil and gas mentioned in the USGS report in the Bakken Formation?
HEY DUMMY!!!!  read the first two sentences AGAIN!!!  "many decades"  "several years between discovery and production"!!!
The total number of oil and gas drilling leases issued in 2013 reached a nearly three-decade lows, according to the Bureau of Land Management. 
The bureau says it issued 1,468 drilling leases last year, totaling 1.17 million acres of federal land — the lowest figures since 1988, 
which is the oldest year for which the BLM has data.

When it comes to actually approving drilling permits in 2013, the Obama administration approved the lowest number since 2002 — only 3,770 drilling permits.
This is down from 6,617 drilling permits that were approved in 2008, the last year of the Bush administration.
http://dailycaller.com/2014/04/08/o...nt-of-federal-land-in-25-years/#ixzz4E1oFetOG

The reality is the lower gas prices came because GWB signed more drilling permits, encouraged the country's oil companies to do more exploration and therefore 
increased production which in turn lowered the cost BY INCREASING THE SUPPLY of national production!
Today thanks to GWB 
America Now Leads the World In This Surprising Category
According to Rystad’s analysis includes oil in proven, existing fields, oil that has been discovered and will probably be recoverable, as well as an estimate for recoverable oil in as-yet discovered oil fields. More than 50% of the United States oil reserves come in the form of “unconventional shale oil,” with Texas alone containing 60 million barrels of this type of fossil fuel. http://fortune.com/2016/07/05/oil-reserves-us/

This DIDN"T START UNDER Obama!


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2016)

I remember the days of $4 Bushgas.....people scowling and swearing, trying to decide whether they should feed their families or fill up their tank

With Obamagas selling at $1.71 a gallon, people smile when they say....Fill it up with Obamagas please


----------



## healthmyths (Jul 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> I remember the days of $4 Bushgas.....people scowling and swearing, trying to decide whether they should feed their families or fill up their tank
> 
> With Obamagas selling at $1.71 a gallon, people smile when they say....Fill it up with Obamagas please



Obamagas is such a phony misnomer that just typifies the ignorance of Obama supporters when ever they use the term.

Read below and tell me how Obama who told us and I QUOTE:
1) "I prefer higher gas prices".
2)  Who told us that he wanted  Brazil to develop oil and that the USA  will be their best customer?
3) Encourage foreign drilling OFF Florida by Cuba
4) Encourage Canada to sell almost 1 million barrels per day to China?

But most importantly with Obama saying those above stupid ass ignorant comments, what did he
do to "encourage" USA production???

Do you know how long it takes from the time a Federal oil lease is signed to the time it actually goes into production (if oil is found!)?

DECADES!!!
" _We are unable to predict a time frame for possible production of any of the volumes we mention 
*in our fact sheet but it is likely to be many decades. *_

_It takes several years between the discovery of an oil field and the initial production from that field.  
Time is needed for activities such as permitting, leasing, collection of additional data (e.g., 3-D seismic), drilling exploration wells, discovering oil, drilling development wells, building surface infrastructure and pipeline, etc. in the calculation of how long it might take to achieve any of the probabilities mentioned_."
USGS FAQs - Bakken Formation - How long will it take to produce the volumes of oil and gas mentioned in the USGS report in the Bakken Formation?
HEY DUMMIES!!!!  read the first two sentences AGAIN!!!  "many decades"  "several years between discovery and production"!!!
The total number of oil and gas drilling leases issued in 2013 reached a nearly three-decade lows, according to the Bureau of Land Management. 


The bureau says it issued 1,468 drilling leases last year, totaling 1.17 million acres of federal land — the lowest figures since 1988, 
which is the oldest year for which the BLM has data.

When it comes to actually approving drilling permits in 2013, the Obama administration approved the lowest number since 2002 — only 3,770 drilling permits.
This is down from 6,617 drilling permits that were approved in 2008, the last year of the Bush administration.
Obama admin. leases the lowest amount of federal land in 25 years

The reality is the lower gas prices came because GWB signed more drilling permits, encouraged the country's oil companies to do more exploration and therefore 
increased production which in turn lowered the cost BY INCREASING THE SUPPLY of national production!
Today thanks to GWB 
America Now Leads the World In This Surprising Category
According to Rystad’s analysis includes oil in proven, existing fields, oil that has been discovered and will probably be recoverable, as well as an estimate for recoverable oil in as-yet discovered oil fields. More than 50% of the United States oil reserves come in the form of “unconventional shale oil,” with Texas alone containing 60 million barrels of this type of fossil fuel. America Now Leads the World In This Surprising Category

So DUMMIES.... 
A) Obama never wanted lower gas prices... remember HE PREFERRED HIGHER GAS Prices!
B) Obama signed the fewest Federal oil leases the only true direct way a President can affect oil supply
     and then that won't happen for DECADES!!!  So guess what?  You ignorant people we'll see higher
    gas prices thanks to Obama!


----------



## healthmyths (Jul 28, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Obamagas is such a phony misnomer that just typifies the ignorance of Obama supporters when ever they use the term.

Read below and tell me how Obama who told us and I QUOTE:
1) "I prefer higher gas prices".
2)  Who told us that he wanted  Brazil to develop oil and that the USA  will be their best customer?
3) Encourage foreign drilling OFF Florida by Cuba
4) Encourage Canada to sell almost 1 million barrels per day to China?

But most importantly with Obama saying those above stupid ass ignorant comments, what did he
do to "encourage" USA production???

Do you know how long it takes from the time a Federal oil lease is signed to the time it actually goes into production (if oil is found!)?

DECADES!!!
" _We are unable to predict a time frame for possible production of any of the volumes we mention 
*in our fact sheet but it is likely to be many decades. *_

_It takes several years between the discovery of an oil field and the initial production from that field.  
Time is needed for activities such as permitting, leasing, collection of additional data (e.g., 3-D seismic), drilling exploration wells, discovering oil, drilling development wells, building surface infrastructure and pipeline, etc. in the calculation of how long it might take to achieve any of the probabilities mentioned_."
USGS FAQs - Bakken Formation - How long will it take to produce the volumes of oil and gas mentioned in the USGS report in the Bakken Formation?
HEY DUMMIES!!!!  read the first two sentences AGAIN!!!  "many decades"  "several years between discovery and production"!!!
The total number of oil and gas drilling leases issued in 2013 reached a nearly three-decade lows, according to the Bureau of Land Management. 


The bureau says it issued 1,468 drilling leases last year, totaling 1.17 million acres of federal land — the lowest figures since 1988, 
which is the oldest year for which the BLM has data.

When it comes to actually approving drilling permits in 2013, the Obama administration approved the lowest number since 2002 — only 3,770 drilling permits.
This is down from 6,617 drilling permits that were approved in 2008, the last year of the Bush administration.
Obama admin. leases the lowest amount of federal land in 25 years

The reality is the lower gas prices came because GWB signed more drilling permits, encouraged the country's oil companies to do more exploration and therefore 
increased production which in turn lowered the cost BY INCREASING THE SUPPLY of national production!
Today thanks to GWB 
America Now Leads the World In This Surprising Category
According to Rystad’s analysis includes oil in proven, existing fields, oil that has been discovered and will probably be recoverable, as well as an estimate for recoverable oil in as-yet discovered oil fields. More than 50% of the United States oil reserves come in the form of “unconventional shale oil,” with Texas alone containing 60 million barrels of this type of fossil fuel. America Now Leads the World In This Surprising Category

So DUMMIES.... 
A) Obama never wanted lower gas prices... remember HE PREFERRED HIGHER GAS Prices!
B) Obama signed the fewest Federal oil leases the only true direct way a President can affect oil supply
     and then that won't happen for DECADES!!!  So guess what?  You ignorant people we'll see higher
    gas prices thanks to Obama!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Here we are mid-summer and I just paid $1.71 for my Obamagas
> 
> Should be down to around $1.50 by the time the election comes around



$2.60 here in NY, Jake


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Here we are mid-summer and I just paid $1.71 for my Obamagas
> 
> Should be down to around $1.50 by the time the election comes around


Answer this question in order that I can make a coherent reply.

Are you on a fixed income or receive Social Security payments, receive a Government pension or get Social Security Disability pay?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> I remember the days of $4 Bushgas.....people scowling and swearing, trying to decide whether they should feed their families or fill up their tank
> 
> With Obamagas selling at $1.71 a gallon, people smile when they say....Fill it up with Obamagas please



Jake reminds me of your modern North Korean


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 28, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Here we are mid-summer and I just paid $1.71 for my Obamagas
> ...


$1.76 in NW Arkansass...


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Here we are mid-summer and I just paid $1.71 for my Obamagas
> ...



Not my problem Frankie

Come on down to NJ to get yourself some cheap Obamagas while the supplies last


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Here we are mid-summer and I just paid $1.71 for my Obamagas
> ...



I am a paid messageboard poster which qualifies me for discounts on Obamagas


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2016)

healthmyths said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## konradv (Jul 28, 2016)

Trumpgas is predicted to be 25% higher.  You know, because it's Trump and you've got to pay for the name.  The quality will be questionable though, because people don't work as hard when the boss throws a fit and refuses to pay you.  BTW, that's apparently what he's talking to Putin about, how to screw the public, live high off the hog and not give a shit.  I'm not really sure who's teaching who in that regard.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Good answer. Now I'll tell you what Obamagas is gonna do. Again. For the 3d year in a row. 
Last year at this time Obama announced that there would be no Cost Of Living Increase (COLA) in 2016. Why? Because even though prices for everything under the sun had sky rocketed, the offset was matched due to the Master's generous gift of Obamagas. Therefore the CPI has dictated there will be no COLA increase for the millions of people on fixed incomes. And this punishment hurts millions of people who don't even own or drive a car. It's a simple accounting trick that everyone can see but can't do anything about. That sleazy, jug eared MFer in the White House has fucked the people again and it makes the sheeple so deliriously ecstatic they can't wait to vote for HRC who will retain the status quo. And Trump will take the blame.


----------



## Claudette (Jul 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Here we are mid-summer and I just paid $1.71 for my Obamagas
> 
> Should be down to around $1.50 by the time the election comes around



Gee. Guess it was Obamagas when it was almost $5.00 a gallon during his presidency.

Whatever floats your boat dumbass.

Carry on. LOL


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jul 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Here we are mid-summer and I just paid $1.71 for my Obamagas
> 
> Should be down to around $1.50 by the time the election comes around



This is great news. Now, what steps can we take from a policy perspective to insure that gas stays in the $2.00 range? I would rather pay $2.00 gas vs $4.00 gas, wouldn't you? My take is we are still too dependent on foreign oil and need to double down equally on domestic production and alternative energy investment.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 28, 2016)

konradv said:


> Trumpgas is predicted to be 25% higher.  You know, because it's Trump and you've got to pay for the name.  The quality will be questionable though, because people don't work as hard when the boss throws a fit and refuses to pay you.  BTW, that's apparently what he's talking to Putin about, how to screw the public, live high off the hog and not give a shit.  I'm not really sure who's teaching who in that regard.


TrumpGas will be the best gas, bleev me.  You're going to get so much mileage out of TrumpGas, you will get tired of passing gas stations. And Mexico will pay for your TrumpGas.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 28, 2016)

I filled up my tank with ObamaGas™ for $2.01 yesterday in Florida.

Thank you President Obama (praise be unto Him!)


----------



## healthmyths (Jul 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



I am going to repeat because YOU are evidently UNABLE concentrate on the simple FACT...IT TAKES DECADES to produce OIL!
Obama had NOTHING to do with lower gas prices  
But when gas prices climb with Trump in Office it won't be Trump's fault but Obama for signing the fewest federal oil leases in 30 years!
FACT:
*DECADES!!!
" We are unable to predict a time frame for possible production of any of the volumes we mention 
in our fact sheet but it is likely to be many decades. *
It takes several years between the discovery of an oil field and the initial production from that field.  
Time is needed for activities such as permitting, leasing, collection of additional data (e.g., 3-D seismic), drilling exploration wells, discovering oil, drilling development wells, building surface infrastructure and pipeline, etc. in the calculation of how long it might take to achieve any of the probabilities mentioned."
USGS FAQs - Bakken Formation - How long will it take to produce the volumes of oil and gas mentioned in the USGS report in the Bakken Formation?
HEY DUMMIES!!!!  read the first two sentences AGAIN!!!  "many decades"  "several years between discovery and production"!!!
The total number of oil and gas drilling leases issued in 2013 reached a nearly three-decade lows, according to the Bureau of Land Management. 
The bureau says it issued 1,468 drilling leases last year, totaling 1.17 million acres of federal land — the lowest figures since 1988, 
which is the oldest year for which the BLM has data.

When it comes to actually approving drilling permits in 2013, the Obama administration approved the lowest number since 2002 — only 3,770 drilling permits.
This is down from 6,617 drilling permits that were approved in 2008, the last year of the Bush administration.
Obama admin. leases the lowest amount of federal land in 25 years

The reality is the lower gas prices came because GWB signed more drilling permits, encouraged the country's oil companies to do more exploration and therefore 
increased production which in turn lowered the cost BY INCREASING THE SUPPLY of national production!
Today thanks to GWB 
America Now Leads the World In This Surprising Category
According to Rystad’s analysis includes oil in proven, existing fields, oil that has been discovered and will probably be recoverable, as well as an estimate for recoverable oil in as-yet discovered oil fields. More than 50% of the United States oil reserves come in the form of “unconventional shale oil,” with Texas alone containing 60 million barrels of this type of fossil fuel. America Now Leads the World In This Surprising Category


----------



## healthmyths (Jul 28, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> I filled up my tank with ObamaGas™ for $2.01 yesterday in Florida.
> 
> Thank you President Obama (praise be unto Him!)



AGAIN are people like you incapable of READING???
How long does it take for production of oil especially on Federal Land??

_DECADES!!!
" We are unable to predict a time frame for possible production of any of the volumes we mention 
in our fact sheet but it is likely to be many decades. 
It takes several years between the discovery of an oil field and the initial production from that field.  
Time is needed for activities such as permitting, leasing, collection of additional data (e.g., 3-D seismic), drilling exploration wells, discovering oil, drilling development wells, building surface infrastructure and pipeline, etc. in the calculation of how long it might take to achieve any of the probabilities mentioned."_
USGS FAQs - Bakken Formation - How long will it take to produce the volumes of oil and gas mentioned in the USGS report in the Bakken Formation?
HEY DUMMIES!!!!  read the first two sentences AGAIN!!!  "many decades"  "several years between discovery and production"!!!
The total number of oil and gas drilling leases issued in 2013 reached a nearly three-decade lows, according to the Bureau of Land Management. 
The bureau says it issued 1,468 drilling leases last year, totaling 1.17 million acres of federal land — the lowest figures since 1988, 
which is the oldest year for which the BLM has data.

When it comes to actually approving drilling permits in 2013, the Obama administration approved the lowest number since 2002 — only 3,770 drilling permits.
This is down from 6,617 drilling permits that were approved in 2008, the last year of the Bush administration.
Obama admin. leases the lowest amount of federal land in 25 years

The reality is the lower gas prices came because GWB signed more drilling permits, encouraged the country's oil companies to do more exploration and therefore 
increased production which in turn lowered the cost BY INCREASING THE SUPPLY of national production!
Today thanks to GWB 
America Now Leads the World In This Surprising Category
According to Rystad’s analysis includes oil in proven, existing fields, oil that has been discovered and will probably be recoverable, as well as an estimate for recoverable oil in as-yet discovered oil fields. More than 50% of the United States oil reserves come in the form of “unconventional shale oil,” with Texas alone containing 60 million barrels of this type of fossil fuel. America Now Leads the World In This Surprising Category


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2016)

konradv said:


> Trumpgas is predicted to be 25% higher.  You know, because it's Trump and you've got to pay for the name.  The quality will be questionable though, because people don't work as hard when the boss throws a fit and refuses to pay you.  BTW, that's apparently what he's talking to Putin about, how to screw the public, live high off the hog and not give a shit.  I'm not really sure who's teaching who in that regard.




*Vote for Trump.....Pay more at the Pump*

Trump will buy all of our gas from his good buddy Putin to prop up Russias failing economy


----------



## konradv (Jul 28, 2016)

healthmyths said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > I filled up my tank with ObamaGas™ for $2.01 yesterday in Florida.  Thank you President Obama (praise be unto Him!)
> ...


Why was gas going up while Trump was winning primaries, but are going down again now that it's obvious that Hillary's going to win?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 28, 2016)

healthmyths said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Conservatives: Zero sense of humor.

Lighten up and get some mental health treatment for your ODS.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 28, 2016)

When I listen to nut jobs on both sides go on and on about Presidents and gas prices I don't know if I should laugh or cry.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2016)

I predict that if Trump is elected gas will cost $5.45 per gallon by the start 2018. Gas prices will rise 5 cents for every month Trump is in office, ultimately reaching $6.60 per gallon.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> When I listen to nut jobs on both sides go on and on about Presidents and gas prices I don't know if I should laugh or cry.



Someone obviously didn't get his Obamagas this morning


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 28, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> I filled up my tank with ObamaGas™ for $2.01 yesterday in Florida.
> 
> Thank you President Obama (praise be unto Him!)


No COLA in 2017. 
~~ Hope and Change Citizen


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> I predict that if Trump is elected gas will cost $5.45 per gallon by the start 2018. Gas prices will rise 5 cents for every month Trump is in office, ultimately reaching $6.60 per gallon.


No BFD. I pay about $8.50 a gallon when I drive in Europe. 
It's the people in the US who don't get a COLA who will suffer.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > When I listen to nut jobs on both sides go on and on about Presidents and gas prices I don't know if I should laugh or cry.
> ...


Obviously someone forgot to take his head out of Obamas ass this morning.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


exactly. Con logic


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > I filled up my tank with ObamaGas™ for $2.01 yesterday in Florida.
> ...



Quit whining........Drink Rootbeer


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Those who do not get their Obamagas sure do get testy


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 28, 2016)

Claudette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Here we are mid-summer and I just paid $1.71 for my Obamagas
> ...


Clodette chimes-in w/ her regular rw ODS rant

Obamagas has been cheap for years now Sugar Shorts.


----------



## Claudette (Jul 28, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No it hasn't there dickhead.

I can remember paying almost five dollars a gallon for gas and not that long ago.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 28, 2016)

Claudette said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


perhaps because you have ODS?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



$5 a gallon gas?

She must be thinking about Bushgas

<whispers....it was really Cheneygas>


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 28, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Jones thinks it's 

 and rightwinger wont answer so it's safe to say their EBT cars and Welfare checks are arriving in time to fill up on ObamaGas.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Here we are mid-summer and I just paid $1.71 for my Obamagas
> 
> Should be down to around $1.50 by the time the election comes around


And that would be $.15 above what it was when shithead was immaculated. With a seven year interim averaging well over twice that much.
You're foolish.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


true. That rw stepford wife is confused


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Quit whining about Obama giving you COLA

What is with Republicans and free stuff?
Pay for your own damn COLA


----------



## candycorn (Jul 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



We had the same idea.  Great minds think like you.


----------



## owebo (Jul 28, 2016)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Lunatics often do....


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


*Folks, this is a typical WELFARE DEMOCRAT who has been taught to vote Chicago-style.*


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2016)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



<whispers to candycorn....ever notice the same Conservatives who have blocked a minimum wage increase for eight years cry like little bitches when they are denied a cost of living increase?>


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 28, 2016)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




*Another Obamagas disciple. *

*VOTE OFTEN*


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



You are the little bitch whining because Obama does not buy you COLA


----------



## Dreadnaught1968 (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you, Big Oil!!


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


psssst!.... ever notice that Libtards can ignore the facts and make jokes about it?


----------



## Claudette (Jul 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Nope. Was a couple of years ago as I'm sure you know.

Obamagas? What a load of horseshit. LOL


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Answer this "fact"

Why do you deserve a cost of living increase when minimum wage workers haven't seen one in eight years?

Whining like a little bitch because you do not get your "free stuff"


----------



## Claudette (Jul 28, 2016)

Since Obama has nothing to do with the price of gas your praises don't mean anything.

Carry on dumbass. LOL


----------



## Claudette (Jul 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Oh when Bush left office Gas was $1.78 a gallon. Guess if an idiot like you can praise Obama then Bush deserves your praise as well.  Dumbass. LOL

It went up drastically when Obama came into office.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Stupido, I should have included minimum wage earners in my original reply and you might have answered like a normal person instead of making jokes and stupid ass remarks. And BTW a COLA doesn't affect my income. But all the people here who depend a COLA are digesting your silly childish remarks and realize you are the typical Free Shit Leech. Carry on.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Whatever if you want to believe Presidents have any control over gas prices knock yourself out I won't be going down the partisan idiot rabbit hole with you.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 28, 2016)

Hillarygas will be inexpensive as well no doubt


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2016)

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> Thank you, Big Oil!!





Hossfly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I'm sure you are well aware of the formulas used to calculate a COLA every year. Those economic conditions were implemented by Congress decades ago. Congress made sure to take care of retirees so their retirement keeps up with inflation. Don't like how a COLA is calculated take it up with your Congressman

But the next time you hear about minimum wage increase you need to be aware they are suffering under the same economy you are and they are making even less


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> Hillarygas will be inexpensive as well no doubt



I'm looking forward to it

I paid 99 cents for Clintongas back in the 90s


----------



## owebo (Jul 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Link to min wage workers restricted from earning anything?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2016)

The best thing about Obamagas is not only is it inexpensive but my car runs so much better on Obamagas than that crap that Bush was putting out


VOTE FOR TRUMP....Pay more at the PUMP


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> The best thing about Obamagas is not only is it inexpensive but my car runs so much better on Obamagas than that crap that Bush was putting out
> 
> 
> VOTE FOR TRUMP....Pay more at the PUMP


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The best thing about Obamagas is not only is it inexpensive but my car runs so much better on Obamagas than that crap that Bush was putting out
> ...



Speaking about the PUMP


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 28, 2016)

our proud, two- term, African American President is looking out for the little guy


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 28, 2016)

Claudette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Here we are mid-summer and I just paid $1.71 for my Obamagas
> ...




Nice butthurt!!

Go ahead,  keep your eyes closed. That makes you a perfect Trumpite!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




LOL!!!!!


----------



## Claudette (Jul 28, 2016)

Statistikhengst said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nothing butthurt about gas at 1.50 a gallon which is about twenty cents less than when Bush left office.

You make a perfect asshole. Carry on.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 28, 2016)

Claudette said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Ahh, but rethuglicans like you predicted that Obamagas would be $10 a gallon.....

Oh, and go fuck yourself. Thanks.


----------



## Claudette (Jul 28, 2016)

Statistikhengst said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Not me. The cheaper the gas the better I like it. I just don't give someone who had nothing to do with the cost the credit. Oh and I'm not a Republican.

You can go fuck yourself asshole. Thanks.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jul 28, 2016)

healthmyths said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I remember the days of $4 Bushgas.....people scowling and swearing, trying to decide whether they should feed their families or fill up their tank
> ...


NOT right-winger is just trying to stir up shit...Do not engage these true believer Obama sycophants.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jul 28, 2016)

Statistikhengst said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


You may anally electrocute yourself.
No one predicted ten dollar gas. 
You fucking Obama brown nosing twat.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 28, 2016)

healthmyths said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Wait just a minute.  Most of the new wells were drilled on private lands and existing leases weren't they?........Great plan Mr. Obama.

The story of Obamagas is just, well, amazing!


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jul 28, 2016)

BlindBoo said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And Obama has WHAT to do with private lands? Nothing.
The fact is Obama is anti fossil fuels and that is a fact. 
If he could have stopped the oil harvesting in the Bakken Fields and stopped all fracking, he would have. 
That is also a fact.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 28, 2016)

Can't thank our Dem President enough


----------



## GreenBean (Jul 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Here we are mid-summer and I just paid $1.71 for my Obamagas
> 
> Should be down to around $1.50 by the time the election comes around


Except Obama had nothing o do with the price of Gas or the price of tea in China for that matter


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 28, 2016)

thereisnospoon said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...



No you missed the point, since the discoveries were not on federally leased lands the prior poster's statements that it was the increased lease sales under President Bush that was responsible for the increase in US Production, simply does not match up with reality.  Reality is that it was the high price of oil that made the risk of developing new technologies to find and extract it worthwhile.

None of that really matters in the price of Obamagas, does it?

We switched our house to Obamagas.  The bills were cut in half and it heated the house in half the time.  As a bonus little fucking rainbows came out of the vents every time the dam heater came on.  As I said, it's just amazing stuff........


----------



## Decus (Jul 28, 2016)

You can thank fracking for low oil prices, not Obama:

"Back in 2000, there were just 23,000 fracking wells pumping about 102,000 barrels of oil a day. N*ow there are 300,000 fracking wells, churning out 4.3 million barrels per day*."

Fracking now fuels half of U.S. oil output

.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 28, 2016)

GreenBean said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Here we are mid-summer and I just paid $1.71 for my Obamagas
> ...



Didn't several high ranking Republicans say otherwise at one time or another?


----------



## GreenBean (Jul 28, 2016)

BlindBoo said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Perhaps ... and you are now saying Republicans are infallible ?    Who and When


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2016)

thereisnospoon said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


Screw that.....we are talking $1.72 Obamagas


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 28, 2016)

GreenBean said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Just because they said something doesn't make them infallible, but I do believe that it is politics that caused the price of Obamagas to go down and stay down.  The more phony the scandal the sharper the drop in the price of Obamagas........


----------



## GreenBean (Jul 28, 2016)

BlindBoo said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


You failed to answer the  'Who and When" part ...Who said it and when, I'm not trying to say you're talking out your ass, but if you can't provide ANY specifics than all you've managed to spout is hot air from you derriere .....


----------



## boedicca (Jul 28, 2016)

The only contribution to low gas prices Obabble has made is a dismal low growth economy which stifles demand.

Fracking is the real reason, and it's something Obabble opposes.  He also opposed North American oil in general.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2016)

The President is fully Responsible for the price of gas at the pump, Republicans declared that in 2012


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 28, 2016)

I still remember when the Repubs planned to run against Barack in '12 based upon gas prices lol 

Remember when high gas prices were "Obama's fault?" — NewsWorks



> Three years ago, when the average gallon of gas was spiking north of $4, Republicans said it was Obama's fault. Yet today, with the average gallon falling south of $2.40, and reportedly going lower, Republicans are predictably mute.
> 
> Let's follow the GOP's logic (such as it is): If Obama deserved the blame when the pump price was high, surely he deserves the credit when the pump price is low, right? Nah. That's not how the Republicans roll. They've simply flushed their '12 talking points down the Orwellian memory hole.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> I still remember when the Repubs planned to run against Barack in '12 based upon gas prices lol Remember when high gas prices were "Obama's fault?" — NewsWorks


I remember the GOP chant that Obama was the only President never to have gas under $3 a gallon.......of course it was his fault and Republicans promised they could get gas down to $2.50

Obama gave us Obamagas at $1.72!


----------



## konradv (Jul 28, 2016)

GreenBean said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Here we are mid-summer and I just paid $1.71 for my Obamagas  Should be down to around $1.50 by the time the election comes around
> ...


Why?  Because it went down?  If it had gone up, the story would be completely different.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 28, 2016)

konradv said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


exactly


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2016)

thereisnospoon said:


> You may anally electrocute yourself.
> *No one predicted ten dollar gas.*
> You fucking Obama brown nosing twat.


Rightard.... read and learn.....

_"If you would like to have a national American energy policy, never again bow to a Saudi king and pay $2.50 a gallon, Newt Gingrich will be your candidate. *If you want $10 a gallon gasoline*, an anti-energy secretary, and in weakness requiring us to depend on foreigners for our energy, Barack Obama should be your candidate." ~ the Newt, 2012_​


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 29, 2016)

GreenBean said:


> You failed to answer the 'Who and When" part ...Who said it and when, I'm not trying to say you're talking out your ass, but



Selective memory?

Mitt Romney: Obama to blame for high gas prices

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/19/u...ices-give-gop-issue-to-attack-obama.html?_r=0

'Blame Obama!' Exposing Republican Hypocrisy On Gas Prices (VIDEO)


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 29, 2016)

healthmyths said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > I filled up my tank with ObamaGas™ for $2.01 yesterday in Florida.
> ...


False.  President Obama (praise be unto Him!) has proven that you can trim the process to mere days.  Hours, even!

The bumbling incompetent George W. Bush has nothing to do with today's low ObamaGas™ price.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 29, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > I filled up my tank with ObamaGas™ for $2.01 yesterday in Florida.
> ...


Well, that's certainly your choice.  I enjoy a nice Coke Zero every now and then.  Mixes great with spiced rum, too!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 29, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I predict that if Trump is elected gas will cost $5.45 per gallon by the start 2018. Gas prices will rise 5 cents for every month Trump is in office, ultimately reaching $6.60 per gallon.
> ...


It's not measured in gallons in Europe.  But nice try.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 29, 2016)

Claudette said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


That was 2007, 9 years ago.  Time flies when there's a successful president.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Or she's confusing it with meth prices.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 29, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



President Obama has a switch under his desk where he can raise and lower the price of Obamagas

To imply that the most powerful man on the planet has no control over something as trivial as gas prices is naïve


----------



## Claudette (Jul 29, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Bullshit. It was during that douchebags presidency. Not that long ago either. When Bush left office gas was $1.70 or so. It sure didn't stay that way though.

Obamagas my ass.

Gas When Bush Left Office, $1.78 -- Gas Today, $3.64 -- Highest Average Price in Calif., $4.20


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 29, 2016)

Clodette says shes not a Repub??? What is she?

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Horn (Jul 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...



Except he wants it to be $5 a gallon, has done everything he could to stop the fracking that's produced cheap DOMESTIC oil, and blocked the Keystone XL so it's harder for Dakota oil men to get their crude to Houston for refining.  For that piece of shit to take credit for cheap gas shows there ain't a lie he won't tell.


----------



## Claudette (Jul 29, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> Clodette says shes not a Repub??? What is she?
> 
> Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk



Dot Ass is an idiot. No doubt about it.


----------



## Claudette (Jul 29, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...



I have to agree but its RW and the other idiots on this board who are giving him the credit.

Of course when gas was almost $4.00 a gallon they never said a word.

Guess he's only responsible when the prices are low. Color me shocked.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 29, 2016)

Claudette said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Clodette says shes not a Repub??? What is she?
> ...


Sooo..... you're  a Repub.

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Claudette (Jul 29, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Nope. A registered Indi if its any of your business.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> The President is fully Responsible for the price of gas at the pump, Republicans declared that in 2012


This is obvious, yes


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 29, 2016)

Claudette said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


All I know is that you've been a hateful rw'er (mirror image of tipsycatlover) since I've been here. An Indy lol

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Claudette (Jul 29, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



That's your view and you are entitled to it.

However, I couldn't care less about what you think you know.

Carry on moron.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 29, 2016)

When gas is 2.00 a gallon in California, get back to me.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 29, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> When gas is 2.00 a gallon in California, get back to me.


Where do you get your breitbart kool aid out in Cali Tipsy???


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 29, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Just curious as to when Obama is going to kick off them shovel ready jobs. After 8 years the roads need some shovel ready work.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 29, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Conversion, MIT dropout. Ever hear of it?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 29, 2016)

Claudette said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


It only went down because Bush crashed the economy. 

Demand falls when the economy crashes - or didn't you know that?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was over $4.00 in summer of 2007.  BushGas™.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 29, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> When gas is 2.00 a gallon in California, get back to me.


You'll be able to afford to fill your generator, supplying minimal power to your mobile home.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 29, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


Why are you curious?  He sent his Jobs Bill to Boehner in 2011, but Boehner refused to bring it to the floor for a vote.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 29, 2016)

Obamagas


----------



## KissMy (Aug 12, 2016)

Trump has vowed to devalue our US Dollar causing gasoline to go over $8 a gallon. Enjoy!


----------



## Fang (Aug 12, 2016)

Gas was $1.84 when President Bush left office. Obama doesn't win a prize for keeping it high just about all of his Presidency and they getting it down just before he leave office. That's assuming the OP thinks the President has anything to do with the price of gas.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2016)

I paid just $1.98 for my Obamagas today.

Thanks, Obama!


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 13, 2016)

KissMy said:


> Trump has vowed to devalue our US Dollar causing gasoline to go over $8 a gallon. Enjoy!


Only the wealthy could afford Trumpgas.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 13, 2016)

Fang said:


> Gas was $1.84 when President Bush left office. Obama doesn't win a prize for keeping it high just about all of his Presidency and they getting it down just before he leave office. That's assuming the OP thinks the President has anything to do with the price of gas.


I pay $1.72 for my Obamagas 

It will be $1.50 by the election


----------



## guno (Aug 13, 2016)

Faun said:


> I paid just $1.98 for my Obamagas today.
> 
> Thanks, Obama!


$1.86 here today and we have the highest gas taxes in the south east


----------



## owebo (Aug 13, 2016)

guno said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > I paid just $1.98 for my Obamagas today.
> ...


So, you thinkin demand is up?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 13, 2016)

Gas was 99 cents a gallon under Clinton

Can't wait for more of that Clinton magic


----------



## healthmyths (Aug 13, 2016)

KissMy said:


> Trump has vowed to devalue our US Dollar causing gasoline to go over $8 a gallon. Enjoy!



 Here is what leading economists' say about "devaluing the dollar".

Some economists are less critical of Mr Trump’s views on the dollar. “Mr. Trump’s repudiation of the strong dollar mantra certainly elevates economic realism over empty rhetoric,” said Eswar Prasad, an economist and author of “The Dollar Trap”, a book about the greenback’s rise as a global reserve currency.
“His symbolic delinking of dollar strength from US economic strength could have the salutary effect of liberating future presidential candidates and Treasury secretaries from having to make ritualistic commitments to a strong dollar”.
Donald Trump tests strong US dollar mantra - FT.com

Where is your link countering my proof?


----------



## owebo (Aug 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Gas was 99 cents a gallon under Clinton
> 
> Can't wait for more of that Clinton magic


9.99$


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 13, 2016)

All Americans care about the economy is low unemployment and cheap gas

With unemployment at 4.9% and gas at $1.80 a gallon it will be hard for Republicans to convince Americans how bad they have it


----------



## owebo (Aug 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> All Americans care about the economy is low unemployment and cheap gas
> 
> With unemployment at 4.9% and gas at $1.80 a gallon it will be hard for Republicans to convince Americans how bad they have it


So, you're OK with Obama making cheap gas by putting 95 million people out of the work force?


----------



## jillian (Aug 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> 
> _Nationally, regular unleaded gasoline currently averages about $2.12 a gallon, down 46 cents from just four weeks ago and $1.01 cheaper than year-ago levels.
> Gas prices are also expected to fall more than previously forecast for the full year_
> ...



you know if gas were over $4 a gallon, they'd be blaming the president. i'm pretty sure they won't be giving him hosannas over this.


----------



## owebo (Aug 13, 2016)

jillian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


We do....you know, necessarily skyrocket and all....


----------



## jillian (Aug 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> All Americans care about the economy is low unemployment and cheap gas
> 
> With unemployment at 4.9% and gas at $1.80 a gallon it will be hard for Republicans to convince Americans how bad they have it



ah... that is where the donald demographic comes in. because really undereducated whites males are having a problem with employment. and there in lies the republican base. my big complaint about the way these campaigns are run is that those should be democratic voters (and generally have been) but we aren't speaking to their concerns. 

of course, donald's kkk'ers and white supremacists and neo-nazis aren't part of any demographic dems could speak to. but not all of donald's demographic is kkk'ers, neo-nazis and white supremacists. they're just the loudest part of it.


----------



## jillian (Aug 13, 2016)

owebo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



want to try that again in English and maybe borrowing some IQ from a friend?


----------



## owebo (Aug 13, 2016)

jillian said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Sorry....my post is over your head, and not mean for you......


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 13, 2016)

this thread is still going??

ghey

Natural gas threatened the oil industry so they upped production causing a glut which means vastly lower prices asshole. Its called the market.

Rightwinger continues to be the most epic lying gonad on the board!!


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 13, 2016)

jillian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > National gas prices to soon fall below 2
> ...


In 2012, Republicans campaigned on Obama being the only president not to have gas under $3 a gallon. They even promised $2.50 a gallon gas if elected

I do love my Obamagas at $1.71 a gallon!


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 13, 2016)

jillian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > All Americans care about the economy is low unemployment and cheap gas
> ...


Trumpgas will only be available for the elite


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 13, 2016)

Faun said:


> I paid just $1.98 for my Obamagas today.
> 
> Thanks, Obama!


Same here. Takes a Dem to actually  get stuff done

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## konradv (Aug 13, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Natural gas threatened the oil industry so they upped production causing a glut which means vastly lower prices asshole. Its called the market.


Like you wouldn't be all over it, if the price was going up.  The only thing better than buying OBAMAGAS is watching the convulsions righties go into when we call it OBAMAGAS.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 13, 2016)

Nothing I like better than the smile on people's face as they say.......Fill it up with Obamagas


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And you'll need a Trump card to buy it.


----------



## guno (Aug 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> All Americans care about the economy is low unemployment and cheap gas
> 
> With unemployment at 4.9% and gas at $1.80 a gallon it will be hard for Republicans to convince Americans how bad they have it


But but but, gay marriage, bengazi bengazi bengazi!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You can fill up all you want, but then you get sued.


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2016)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


And you have to trade your older car in for a younger hot car every few years.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 14, 2016)

konradv said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


No one likes the prospect of TrumpGas, they much prefer to stick with the rock-bottom rates of Obama Gas.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 14, 2016)

Faun said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > You may anally electrocute yourself.
> ...


Isn't that the guy who every Republican to a man calls "brilliant?"

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 14, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> Clodette says shes not a Repub??? What is she?
> 
> Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


She ain't no regular Republican, she's a Super Republican. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 14, 2016)

given the way O has kept gas prices down, I'd vote for him for a 3rd- term


----------



## Pogo (Aug 15, 2016)

Faun said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



With Rumpgas your car runs, but it keeps reversing its direction so you never get anywhere.


----------



## jillian (Aug 15, 2016)

owebo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Try English and full sentences, sock troll


----------



## Pogo (Aug 15, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



With Rumpgas, your car does a face scan.  If you're Mexican, Muslim, Female, Chinese, Native American or if you're born in Indiana or Hawaii but your parents weren't -- it drives you out of the country and makes you pay for it.  And the whole time it goes "bing bing bing bing bing bing".

On the other hand if your Russian or North Korean, your car just purrs.

Try Rumpgas® today.  Just drive right up to the pump and tell the attendant, "we want deal".


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 15, 2016)

Fang said:


> Gas was $1.84 when President Bush left office. Obama doesn't win a prize for keeping it high just about all of his Presidency and they getting it down just before he leave office. That's assuming the OP thinks the President has anything to do with the price of gas.



The economy was tanking during his final 6 months.  We shed millions of jobs.  Gas surplus cause the price to drop.  You remember the Great Bush Recession of 2008 don't  you?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 15, 2016)

BlindBoo said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Gas was $1.84 when President Bush left office. Obama doesn't win a prize for keeping it high just about all of his Presidency and they getting it down just before he leave office. That's assuming the OP thinks the President has anything to do with the price of gas.
> ...



Of course, and we're still in it.


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 15, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...



Sure we are.

In reality it ended in June of President Obama's first term.  It took him a lot longer to bring us obamagas but it was well worth the wait.  With my electric bill tied to the obamagas price index, I'm saving even more in the hot dog days of summer.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2016)

I love the low gas prices.
 My new truck with the 5.7 sucks the shit down like a thirsty camel.
    It is kinda weird how liberals applaud the burning of more fossil fuels though...but whatever.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 15, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I love the low gas prices.
> My new truck with the 5.7 sucks the shit down like a thirsty camel.
> It is kinda weird how liberals applaud the burning of more fossil fuels though...but whatever.


Let me give you some advice..

Show your liberal card and you get your Obamagas for free


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I love the low gas prices.
> ...



  Nah,I'd rather pay 5 bucks a gallon than connect myself with liberal pukes.....but then I can afford it.

     With the 38 gallon tank it would require a months worth of EBT benefits just to fill it up.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 15, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



All you have to do is show your card, wink and say.....

*Fill it up with OBAMAGAS*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  I knew you liberals have problems with percentages but apparently reading is another short coming.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 15, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Who has to worry about percentages when you get your Obamagas for FREE?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



 Jesus Christ can you not read!!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 15, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Of course, as a liberal, I don't have to worry about filling up a 38 gallon tank.......my Prius won't take that much


----------



## Pogo (Aug 15, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



All the pumps would have to be changed for Rumpgas.  Normal-fingered people won't be able to get a grip on it.

Ultimately it won't matter, as Rumpgas will go out of bidness pretty quickly.
Then the customer will be --------- wait for it ----------------- tankrupt.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  And of course as a Good ole Boy I'd rather walk than drive a Pious.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 15, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Driving a Prius makes me want to go out and hug a tree


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  Be sure and wrap that rascal so you dont get elm disease.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> my Prius won't take that much




....is it 'powder blue'???


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 15, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > my Prius won't take that much
> ...



We call it Obama blue


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  Like the color of his balls when Moochelle takes em out of it's purse?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 15, 2016)

ooooooooookay


----------

